# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  قصة أم الجماجم وحب في المقابر(( أجزاء))

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

قصـه .. أم الجمــــــاجم وحـــب في المقــــــابر .. قصــه منقــوله ..

قاد فارس سيارته المرسيدس مساءا في شوارع مدينة الناصرة متوجها الى احد المطاعم للقاء عدة اشخاص في انتظاره..

توقف فارس على الاشارة الضوئية .. وفي اقل من ثانية فتح باب السيارة وصعدت امرأة ..جلست بجانبه واغلقت الباب ورائها بهدوء وثقة ...وهو ينظر مذهولا مستغربا دون ان يفهم شيئا مما يحدث 



...كل ما يراه شبحا اسود 
...او كتلة سوداء متحركة ..جال ببصره من القدم حتى الرأس لعله يرى شيئا يدل على جنس الكائن الذي يسكن تحت هذه الملابس السوداء ...رجل هو ام امراة ولكن عبثا فلا عيون ولا وجه ولا ايدي ترى من خلف هذا السواد ..وامام هذه الحال نطق الكائن الساكن خلف تلك الملابس ...بصوت انثوي جميل وهادىء وواثق: 
عفوا ...هل تستطيع ان توصلني الى كفر كنا ؟ 

ابتسم فارس وقال :عفوا ..ربما اخطأت انا لست سائق تاكسي ...!

-فقالت بهدوء : اعلم ذلك هيا أوصلني الى كفر كنا ...؟! 

وبدون مبالاة وجد فارس نفسه يسير باتجاه كفر كنا وتناسى انه على موعد هام فكل ما كان يشغل باله هو من تكون صاحبة هذا الصوت الملائكي؟ 

- وادار بوجهه نحوها وقال :عفوا يا حجة ..!

- وعلى الفور ادارت وجهها نحوه وقالت له : انا مش حجة ... 



- قال : عفوا ...بقصد شيخه! 

- قالت: ومش شيخة كمان.. 

- قال: اذن متدينة لدرجة كبيرة ؟ 

- قالت: لا..انا مش متدينة...! 

- قال: عفوا ..هل انت مسلمة ؟

- قالت: يمكن...شو هذا بهمك ...!؟

- فقال مستفزا : طيب ليش لابسه هالخمار ؟ 

- فقالت : انا لابسته لاني لابسته...!!! 

- فقال: طيب.. مين انت ؟ 

فردت عليه: انا قدرك يا فارس 

... ذهل فارس ..فكيف علمت باسمه ..وبدا يفكر باشياء كثيرة وقال وهو يضحك : - قدري انا ...قولي لي يا قدري مين سلطّك عليّ وحكالك عن اسمي ؟ 

- فقالت: آه .. انا قدرك انت.. وكيف عرفت اسمك فهذا شغلي انا ...كنك ما بتأمن بالقدر ؟ 



- فقال: انا ما بأمن باشي ...! 

فقالت: اذا هيك تعلم من اليوم انك تأمن باشياء كثيرة..! 

- فقال: لا بأس ساؤمن ...قولي لي ما هو اسمك ام ساناديك "انسه " قدرك ام "مدام" قدرك. 

فقالت: قدرك انت ... 

- قال: طيب يا قدري انا اكشفي عن وجهك علشأن اشوفك؟

- فقالت:علشأن ايش بدك تشوفني ؟ 

- فقال: مش قلت انك قدري ...بدي اشوف قدري ان كان حلو ولأ يا ساتر ؟ 

- فقالت: ما تخاف ..قدرك حلو كثير ومش يا ساتر...ومش راح تشوفني هلأ، راح تشوفني في الوقت المناسب. 

- وقال فارس وهو مستفز والفضول يقتله : بدي اشوفك هلأ ما دمت بتقولي انك قدري ؟ 

فقالت : وقف السيارة ...اذا بدك تتأكد اني حلوة ...تفضل اكشف عن وجهي وارفع الخمار وراح تشوف...بس أحسن الك ما تعملها هلأ ؟

صمت فارس حائرا مذهولا مترددا بين ان يمد يده ليرى ماذا يخفي هذا الخمار ..ايفعل ذلك ام لا.. ولكن يده لم تتحرك ...!! اما صاحبة الصوت الجميل ذات الخمار الاسود فقامت بفتح باب السيارة وخرجت تسير في شوارع كفر كنا ..لا احد يرى منها شيئا...وعاد فارس الى الناصرة مسرعا لعله يلحق بالاشخاص الذين ينتظرونه ليجدهم قد غادروا المكان...

ابتسم وقال لنفسه : يا لقدري السيء ...لقد خسرت الصفقة..خسرتها لأشباع فضولي بالكشف عن سر هذه الكتلة السوداء وما تخفيه خلف هذا الخمار ... 

واصل فارس السير في الطرقات يفكر بسر هذه المرأة وما تخفيه.. ونظر الى حيث كانت تجلس فراى على الكرسي جمجمة بحجم كف اليد وقد زرعت مكان تجويف العينين كرات مطاطية ذات لون احمر كان يشع منها ضوءا باهرا ربما بسبب انعكاس الضوء عليهما ...امسك فارس بالجمجمة وقد سرت قشعريرة في جسمه من منظرها وحينما نظر الى الجمجمة كان منظر الفكين اقرب الى الابتسامة... 

-ضحك فارس وقال لنفسه : يا لقدري ...جمجمة وتبتسم ... احتار من حاجة هذه المرأة الى هذه الجمجمة ؟ ولماذا تركتها معه ؟ ام انها نسيتها دون قصد ؟ لا بد ان هذا الخمار يخفي قبحا لا مثيل له وهذا واضح بدليل انها تحمل جمجمة ...

مر يوم وفارس ما يزال يفكر بامر هذه المراة..شعورٌ غريب يشده اليها لا يدري سببه ..!اهو الفضول ام شيء اخر لا يعرفه..!؟ 

سار فارس بسيارته دون هدف محدد ، ذهب الى كفر كنا حيث نزلت ، فربما يجدها هنا او هناك...ولكن دون جدوى وعندما عاد الى الناصرة رأى نفس المراة تجلس على .... 

وعندما عاد الى الناصرة رأى نفس المراة تجلس على احد مواقف الباصات...اقترب منها واراد ان يحدثها لكنه كان خائفا من ان تكون هذه المحجبة التي يراها امرأة اخرى ...فكيف يميز ان كانت هي ام شبيهه بها ...وبحركة غير متوقعة اقتربت ذات الخمار الاسود من شباك السيارة..

- وقالت: ليش اتاخرت يا فارس ...انا بستناك من ساعة ونص...؟

صعدت الى السيارة واغلقت الباب ...وهي ما زالت تعاتبه على تاخره وكانها على موعد مسبق معه...بقي فارس صامتا وعلامات الاندهاش والتعجب تظهر على وجهه والحيرة تعتصره لانه لم يفهم شيئا مما يدور حوله.

- فقالت له :وصلني لحيفا .

- ضحك فارس وقال :بتؤمري بوصلك لحيفا ولوين ما بدك ..بس قولي لي يا....

- قاطعته وقالت : ياسمين اسمي ياسمين ، ناديني ياسمين .

- فقال : ياسمين قولي لي عن جد كنت بتستنيني ولا بتمزحي؟

- فقالت: آه انا كنت بستناك ...انت شو مفكرني كنت بسوي هون.. بستنا واحد تاني ...على العموم اذا ما بدك تشوفني بنزل هون.

فتحت الباب وهمت بالنزول ، لولا انه اعتذر لها 

-وقال : انا بدي اشوفك..بس مش شايف اشي منك غير هالسواد !؟

- فردت عليه غاضبة وقالت: مش مصدقني ...؟ قلت الّك انا حلوة.. اقسم بحيات ستي اني حلوة وراح تشوفني في الوقت المناسب.

- رد عليها فارس بصوت غلب عليه الحزن واليأس وقال: ياسمين قولي لي ..هل انت انسانة انا بعرفها وحابة تمزح معي من ورا هالخمار ولأ فيّ حدا مسلطك عليّ علشان تجنينيني.

-قالت: لا..انا ما بعرفك وما في حدا سلطّني عليك ..بس من اللحظة الاولى الّي شفتك فيها صرت قدرك..وبعدها عرفت عنك كل اشي.

- وقال لها : شو قصدك ...؟!

- قاطعته وقالت له :لقد وصلت وعليّ ان اذهب.

غادرت "ياسمين " الغامضة وبدات تسير بالشارع حتى اختفت بين الزحام.. وعيون فارس لم تعد تستطيع ملاحقتها فاخذ بالضحك مستسخفا مما يحدث وقد اتخذ قرارا ان لا يفكر في هذه المرأة الغامضة التي تود فقط ان تثير فضوله في لعبة ذكية ..فلا بد ان يكون من ورائها احد ..وعاد الى عمله ليشغل نفسه ولكنه فشل في ان يطرد خيالها من مخيلته واخذ يسأل نفسه: ما الذي يشدني الى هذه المقنعة السوداء؟ هل هو الفضول ام ان اسلوبها المثير قد اثر بي؟ 

شقت السيارة طريقها من جديد الى الناصرة وما ان وصل فارس حتى بدإ يقوم باتصالاته لترتيب عدة مواعيد لعمله ...بدل التفكير بسخافة هذه المرأة وما ان مرت عدة ساعات واقترب الوقت من منتصف الليل وقرر العودة الى البيت حتى فوجىء بالمرأة "صاحبة الخمار الاسود " تشير بيدها له ليتوقف ...دق قلب فارس بسرعة واصابه شعور غريب لم يعرفه من قبل ...شعور ممزوج بخوف رهيب من المستقبل ...وسعادة لرؤيتها ..توقف واقتربت المرأة من السيارة وفتحت الباب ورمت بجسدها الملفوف بالسواد على الكرسي 

وقالت :فارس ممكن توصلني لبئر السبع ؟

لم يستطع فارس الاجابة بل وجد نفسه يسير في الطريق المؤدية الى بئر السبع دون ان يجادل او يأبه اذ كان عليه العودة الى البيت اواذا كان احدهم بانتظاره ...خيم الصمت لدقائق طويلة عليهما كانت كانها سنوات ...لم يتكلم احدهما.. نظر فارس الى المرأة بعد ان استجمع جملة واحدة بعد الذهول الذي اصابه 

- وقال: ياسمين انا في حياتي كلها ما عرفت شو هو الحب ...ومش مهم مين بتكوني او مين انتِ ...انا بصراحة حبيتك من اول مرة سمعت صوتك فيها ..ما شفتك وبعرفش مين بتكوني...بس لاول مرة في حياتي بشعر اني مهزوم ، ايوه انا مهزوم بحبك .

- وقالت له ساخرة :بعدك ما شفتني وحبيتني ..الله يساعدك لما تشوفني شو راح يصير فيك...

- فقال فارس: راح احبك اكثر ..

- فقالت: بصراحة انا كمان مفكرة اني أحبك ..وخاصة اني قدرك يا ...

- قاطعها فارس وقال : ياسمين عن جد انت مصدقة شو بحكي ؟

- فقالت: آه يا فارس مصدقتك .. ما انا قلت لك من اللحظة الاولى اني انا قدرك .

- فقال : ياسمين مين انت ؟

- فقالت : ما تسال راح تعرف لحالك مين بكون ...
وفي هذه الاثناء مرت السيارة من امام حاجز للشرطة كان بجانب الشارع السريع بين تل ابيب وبئر السبع واشار الشرطي الى سيارة فارس بالتوقف لتجاوزه السرعة...استجاب فارس للنداء وتوقف بجانب الطريق واقترب من النافذة شرطي وطلب من فارس اوراقه الخاصة "الرخصة والتامين ورخصة السيارة " وهّم فارس في اعطاء الاوراق الى الشرطي ..وفي تلك الاثناء طلبت منه ياسمين ان لا يستجيب لطلب الشرطي وان يسير بسرعة ...سار فارس وهو لا يأبه بعواقب ما فعل مع الشرطة ...واخذت ياسمين تضحك ولكن ما هي الا لحظات حتى كانت عدة سيارات شرطة تطارد سيارة فارس وتنادي عليه بان يتوقف على يمين الطريق ...

وجد فارس نفسه في ورطة كبيرة وتوقف رغم ان ياسمين طلبت منه ان لا يهتم بهم .. ونعتها بالجنون وقال لها :انت مجنونة فعلا ..مجنونة وبدك تقتلينا .

احاطت الشرطة بالسيارة بعد ان توقفت واقترب الضابط منها وعلى وجهه علامات الغضب ...وما ان اقترب حتى بادرته ياسمين قائلة : ماذا تريد؟
بدت علامات الذهول على وجه الشرطي وقال :لا شيء ...لا شيء ..!

- فقالت له :اذن ابتعد من هنا !!

ابتعد الشرطي وصعد الى السيارة العسكرية دون ان يكلم احدا ...ويبدو ان احد افراد الشرطة اصابه الفضول فاقترب من السيارة هو الاخر ...ولكن ما ان راى ياسمين حتى ابتعد هو الآخر مسرعا وكأن كل منهما قد راى "رئيس دولة" او شيئا مهما او شيئا غريبا ...وبسرعة ادار فارس راسه باتجاه ياسمين وراها تحمل بيدها "جمجمة " وراى شعاعا احمر باهتا سرعان ما اختفى ، فحرك فارس عينيه من تاثير الشعاع واخذ يفحص بعينيه من اين مصدره ، وهو متاكد من انه رآه ينبعث من تحت النقاب الاسود ...اكمل فارس سيره مذهولا وهو يفكر بما حدث ، وهل ان منظر النقاب هو ما اخاف الشرطة ؟ ام ان الجمجمة ؟ ام ان هناك شيئا اخر ؟ لم يخف على المرأة ذات النقاب خوف وذهول فارس فقد كان ذلك باديا على وجهه وعلى حركات يديه وعلى اشعاله السيجارة تلو الاخرى بنهم .

- قالت له : شو فيّ يا فارس ..فّي اشي ؟

- فقال: اللي صار مع الشرطة غريب..؟

- فقالت : وما هو الغريب في الامر ان تسال الشرطي ماذا يريد ...فيقولون لك لا شيء ..هذا يحدث مئة مرة في اليوم ولكن انت مرهق وانا السبب في ذلك ...اسفة ، اسفة يا حبيبي ما كان يجب ان اجعلك تقود هذه المسافة الطويلة ...

وصلت السيارة مدينة بئر السبع وهناك طلبت منه السير في طريق جانبية ، سار بها فارس اكثر من ساعة ليدب الرعب في قلبه ويزداد الخوف اكثر واكثر كلما اوغل في الطريق وكان هذا الطريق في عزلة عن العالم فلا شيء امامه او على جنبات السيارة سوى الصحراء المظلمة والكتلة السوداء التي تجلس بجانبه واصوات عواء الذئاب يملأ المكان وتزيده رهبة ...تنهدت المراة الغامضة

وقالت : اوقف السيارة ..ها قد وصلنا .

اوقف فارس السيارة وهو لا يرى شيئا يدل على عنوان .

- فقال فارس وعلامات الذهول بادية على وجهه :الى اين اني لا ارى سوى الصحراء المظلمة؟ الى اين هل تمزحين ؟

- قالت : كلا انا لا امزح سنسير على الاقدام وبعد دقائق سنصل ...

- قال : على الاقدام هل انت مجنونة ؟

- قالت : هل انت خائف ؟

- قال : نعم انا خائف ، وهل يوجد عاقل يوافق على السير في هذه الاماكن ولو عدة امتار ؟

- قالت : لا مكان للحب والخوف معا اما ان يقضي الحب على الخوف واما العكس فان اردت ان ازيل الخمار لتراني فتعال معي ، واعدك بانك ستسعد طوال حياتك .

- قال : وما ادراني ماذا سيكون تحت هذا الخمار ؟

- قالت : تعال وستعرف بنفسك ...!! 

وسارت تشق طريقها في الظلام وفي عتمة الصحراء ، وكلما سارت خطوة شعر فارس بان روحه تبتعد عن جسده ...واختفت ياسمين المرأة الغامضة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟

للقصه بقيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

ود فارس لو انه يقفز من السيارة ليلحق بها ولكن الخوف كان يمنعه ...فهو لا يعي حقيقة ما يجري وسرعان ما افاق فارس من ذهوله ليشعر بخوف كبير ممزوج بالحزن والآسى والاحباط خوفا من هذه المرأة الغامضة التي تعلقت روحه بها بصورة غريبة وبقوة لم يعهده من قبل ...وخوفه ان لا تعود من جديد وان لا يراها على الرغم من انه لم يرها فعلا ...لم يعرف الا صوتها الآتي من خلف الخمار الاسود ..كأن خوف فارس الاكبر من المجهول الذي تقوده اليه هذه المرأة الغامضة المسماة "ياسمين"...

وفي وسط تردده وخوفه من ان يلحق بها او لا يلحق ، بدأ يسمع عواء ذئاب آت من بعيد، تعالى صوت العواء اكثر واكثر ، ازداد صوت العواء وتكاثر واخذ الصوت يقترب ...ادار فارس محرك السيارة ليهرب من المكان بسرعة لشعور بالخطر الذي يترقبه ...وصوت الذئاب يحيط به من كل جانب ...

ابت السيارة ان تتحرك..وحاول مرة اخرى ولكن دون جدوى فمحرك السيارة لا يعمل وكأن خللا قد حل بها ، وبحركة لاشعورية وسريعة اغلق فارس نوافذ السيارة واحكم اغلاق الابواب واخذ يترقب وصول الذئاب اليه وهو يتساءل : هل تستطيع الذئاب كسر الزجاج والدخول الى السيارة ؟ وهل سأتحول الى وجبة عشاء لذيذة للذئاب ؟!!وماذا سأفعل ؟؟ وكيف سأتصدى لها ؟؟ كم يبلغ عددها ؟؟ لا بد انها عشرات الذئاب 

الصوت يدل على ذلك ...الصوت قريب جدا وعلى بعد مترين او ثلاثة امتار على الاكثر ...ولكن لماذا لم تقترب من السيارة...؟ لا بد انها تعلم بانه من الصعب اقتحام السيارة فهي ستنتظر خروجي من السيارة لأصبح لها هدفا سهلا ...يا لغباء الذئاب ...هل تتوقع ان اخرج من السيارة واقدم نفسي لها بهذه السهولة

واخذ فارس يلتفت تارة الى الخلف وتارة الى الامام ...شمالا ويمينا ليرى ان كانت الذئاب قد هجمت ...وفي وسط هذا الخوف الرهيب من الموت الشنيع الذي يحيط به من كل جانب تذكر (ياسمين الغامضة ) وتمتم وقال :لعنه الله على ............."الله يسامحك يا ياسمين على ما فعلت" . 

فرك فارس عينيه واخذ يحملق في الافق لتعود الطمأنينةالى قلبه بعد ان راى خيوط النور تشق طريقها وسط الظلام معلنة عن بدء شروق الشمس وعن الفرج القريب لخلاص فارس من "الموت "ومع انتشار النور تلاشى صوت الذئاب التي لم يرها .. نظر فارس حوله ليرى نفسه وسط صحراء جرداء قاحلة ...وعلى مدى نظره لا يرى أي اثر يدل على وجود حياة او بشر ...ازداد فضول فارس حول المكان الذي ذهبت اليه ياسمين

...فتح باب السيارة واخذ يسير في نفس الاتجاه الذي سارت فيه ياسمين ، وبدأ يحدث نفسه ويقول :لا بد انها قريبة من هنا ، فهي قالت ان المكان الذي سنذهب اليه على بعد عدة دقائق فقط.. نظر فارس حوله بكل الاتجاهات وايقن انه لو سار عدة ساعات فلن يصل الى أي مكان ...فنظر الى الارض وراى اثار خطواته على الرمال ، فاخذ يبحث عن أي اثر لخطوات ياسمين الغامضة ولكنه لم ير أي اثر ، فقرر ان يعود الى السيارة ليصلحها ويعود ادراجه الى الناصرة بعد ان يأس من وجود أي امل يدله على ياسمين ذات الخمار 

وفي طريقه الى السيارة لمح عن بعد شيئا يثير الانتباه في وسط الرمال فسار نحوه لدقائق وما ان وصله واقترب حتى دبت القشعريرة في جسمه فقد راى قبرا قديما يدل شكله على انه موجود منذ مئات السنوات وكان لون حجارته عبارة عن مزيج من الاسود والبني ولون الغبار المتراكم عليه ...

فتساءل فارس بينه وبين نفسه : يا ترى ما هي حكاية هذا القبر؟؟ ولمن هو ؟ لماذا هو في هذا المكان بالذات ؟..لا بد ان من بناه احتاج الى وقت طويل ..حتى يبنيه بهذه الطريقة البارعة ؟...ولكن لماذا ؟.. وبدأت عشرات الاسئلة تدور في ذهن فارس ولكن دون اجوبة ...وبالرغم من الخوف الذي كان يراوده الا انه وضع يده على القبر ليتحسسه ، ورفع يده التي التصق الغبار بها ، وشعر فارس ان على القبر كتابة معينة فاخذ يزيل الغبار عن القبر لعله يستطيع قراءة الكلمات المكتوبة ، فدبت بجسمه قشعريرة الموت والخوف...حينما قرأ

افتح القبر لا مكان للحب والشك معا .. اما ان يقضي الحب على الشك واما ان يقضي الشك على الحب ( افتح القبر وسترى ما يسعدك ) وما ان قرأ فارس الكلمات المكتوبة على القبر حتى اخذ يهرول مسرعا الى السيارة وهو يتمتم : يا الهي...ماذا يوجد داخل هذا القبر ومن هو الشخص الذي دفن فيه ..ومن يكون صاحبه ؟! 

فتح فارس بوابة السيارة وادار المفتاح وتحرك بسرعة وهو ما زال يتمتم : ياالهي من يكون صاحب القبر ...من يكون ؟ وتذكر فارس ان السيارة التي كانت معطلة بالامس اشتغلت الان ...واخذت السيارة تشق طريقها بسرعة جنونية الى الناصرة 

هدأ روع فارس فابطء السرعة واخذ يكلم نفسه بصوت مسموع : لن ادع هذه المراة تلعب في حياتي ..انا لم ارها ولم اسمع سوى صوتها ولا ادري من تكون ...لماذا اوهمت نفسي باني احبها ولماذا اتركها تتلاعب في مصيري ...اقسم بالله وبكل شيء عزيز باني لا اريدها ولهذا لن افكر فيها حتى لو جاءت ولتكن من تكون ، فهي لا شيء ...لا شيء ..ولن ادع خيالي يصنع منها شيئا. 

عادت الثقة لنفس فارس وعاد الى حياته الطبيعية ليمارس العمل والنجاح بعيدا عن الاوهام وبالرغم من نجاح فارس في قدرته على طرد (ياسمين المرأة ذات الخمار) من عقله وافكاره ، الا انه ادرك ان الحياة لم تعد مثل السابق وانه غير قادر على الخلاص من شعور الآسى والحزن لفقدانه شيئا مهما في حياته

وأخذ يحدث نفسه قائلا: يا رب ...ما الذي يربطني بهذه المرأة الغريبة ؟ هل هو الحب ؟ فانا لا اؤمن بالحب... ولن اؤمن به ...وان كان هناك حب فلماذا لم اعرفه من قبل...؟ لماذا هي ؟ فانا اعرف عشرات الفتيات الجميلات ، لماذا هي وانا لم ارها ولا اعرف ما هو شكلها ؟ سوداء ، بيضاء ، شقراء ، قبيحة او جميلة ...

لماذا اربط نفسي بامرأة الخمار والقبور والجماجم والذئاب والصحراء، والخوف والجنون ..؟ لماذا؟ وما الذي يجبرني على ذلك ، اي حب هذا ، لا بد انه الفضول ، ولكن منذ اللحظة الاولى اشعر بهذا الشعور ...يا الهي هل هو الحب؟! هل الحب مجنون لهذه الدرجة ، ام انها لعنة علقت بها لتدمر حياتي ، كلا لن ادعها ...لن افكر فيها ...كفاني جنونا وغباءا وضعفا ...كفى ! سار فارس في شوارع الناصرة ، مرة يشعر بالفرح والثقة لخلاصه منها وتارة يشعر بالحزن والاحباط لفقدانه اياها ...



وفجاة لمح فارس في اخر الشارع عن بعد امرأة ترتدي السواد والخمار وتسير في الشارع مبتعدة ...خفق قلب فارس بقوة ولم يتمالك نفسه فاخذ يسير خلفها بسرعة ليلحق بها وكأن هناك قوة تسيره نحوها دون ارادته...اقترب فارس ولم تعد تفصله عنها سوى عشرة امتار او اقل ، ودخلت ذات الخمار الى احد المحلات التجارية في الشارع ووقف فارس ينتظر خروجها ..

وبنفس اللحظة كانت هناك يد تربت على كتفه وبصوت جميل هادىء يقول له :اثقل يا مجنون ... 

فتلفت فارس الى الخلف نحو مصدر الصوت فرأى (ياسمين ذات الخمار الاسود ) واقفة تضحك . 

-فقال فارس :ياسمين حبيبتي ، اين كنت ؟ اين اختفيت ...؟ اين ذهبت ..؟ لماذا لم تأت ...؟ انا احبك ولا حياة لي بدونك ...لا استطيع ان احيا بدون سماع صوتك او ان أراك ...مع انني لا ارى سوى الخمار ...ارجوك ارحميني . 

- قالت ياسمين ذات الخمار : فارس لماذا تسير خلف هذه المرأة ... من اين تعرفها ، وماذا تريد منها؟..انت كاذب انت لا تحبني ...وان كنت تحبني فلماذا تسير خلف امرأة اخرى... 

- قال فارس : ياسمين ، حبيبتي اعتقدت انها انت ، خاصة وانها تشبهك في الاسود والخمار.

- قالت ياسمين : لا يا حبيبي ، انا احلى منها بكثير ، وشو جاب لجاب ، انا يا حبيبي ما في واحدة احلى مني. 

- قال فارس : ياسمين بدك تجننيني ، هو انا شايفك ولأ شايفها ، هو في حد بقدر يشوف من تحت هالعبايه والخمار ...فانا يا دوب سامع صوتك ...كيف بدي اعرف ان كنت احلى منها واللى هي احلى منك ...يالله ان كنت واثقة من جمالك ارفعي الخمار علشان اشوفك . -

ضحكت ياسمين وقالت : انا موافقة على رفع الخمار ، وهلأ بتشوف اني احلى من كل بنات الناصرة ...واحلى من البنت اللي انت لاحقها كمان ...بس بشرط اول بتنادي عليها وبتخليها ترفع الخمار وبتشوفها، تفضل ادخل المحل وراها وشوفها ... 

- قال فارس : شو القصة بهذه البساطة ...بدك ادخل واقول لواحدة متدينة بالله ارفعي الخمار ، علشان اشوف وجهك ...شو المناسبة ...ولأ بدك اتبهدل ؟ 

- فقالت ياسمين : شو هي احسن مني ، شو بتفكرني ...ولأ بس بدك ...

- فقال :حبيبتي انا بحبك ومن حقي اشوفك وأما هي ما بتهمني ، ليش اشوفها .

- فقالت : لقد قلت لك اني جميلة جدا ...والله العظيم انا حلوة كثير ..بدك اوصفلك نفسي ...انا شعري طويل وناعم ، وعيوني وساع ، وبشرتي ... 

قاطعها فارس وقال :ياسمين انا ما بيهمني ان كنت جميلة ولا لأ ، وعلى فكرة ما فّي واحدة بتقول عن حالها مش حلوة. 

- فقالت : انا حلوة، صدقني وما تستعجل الامور ، وستفخر بي فانا عندما رايتك لاول مرة قررت ان اختار نفسي زوجة لك ..."ولأ انت مش واثق بذوقي ".

- ضحك فارس بصوت عال وقال ساخرا : انت اخترت نفسك زوجة لي ، جميل انا موافق ...هيا بنا اذن نتزوج... 

- فقالت : لكن يجب ان تصبر بضعة اسابيع حتى انهي بعض المشاكل العائلية ومن ثم نتزوج فورا ان وافق اهلي او لم يوافقوا ولكن الاهم من ذلك يجب ان اتاكد بانك تحبني فعلا ...والان هيا تعال اوصلني ... 

- فقال فارس ساخرا : والى اين هذه المرة تريدين ان اوصلك ...الى صحراء سيناء ام الى جنوب لبنان ؟ 

- فقالت ياسمين بنبرة حزينة : اسفة ...انا اسفة اللي طلبت منك توصلني. وسارت مسرعة واختفت وسط الزحام وفارس خلفها يناديها ولكنه لم يستطع اللحاق بها ...

عاد فارس سائرا الى سيارته وهو حزين وخائف من ان تكون ياسمين قد غضبت وان لا تعود من جديد ...جلس فارس في سيارته وهو لا يدري ماذا يفعل وفي لحظة رأى ياسمين ذات الخمار تقترب من السيارة -

وتقول له : انا اسفة اللي دخلت في حياتك ...خلص هذه اخر مرة بتشوفني فيها . 
وهمت ياسمين بالذهاب لولا ان فارس امسك بها واصر على ان تركب السيارة، وقال لها : حبيبتي انا بمزح معك لا اكثر ، والله لو طلبت مني اوصلك الى اخر نقطة في العالم لفعلت ، فلا تكوني مزاجية لهذه الدرجة ...والان اين تريدين ان اوصلك ؟ 

فهزت المرأة الغامضة راسها وقالت :اوصلني الى طبريا . 

فتحرك فارس باتجاه طبريا وقال لها : ياسمين ما حكاية تحركك من مكان الى اخر وفي اوقات مختلفة وما حكاية القبور والجماجم؟ 

- فقالت غاضبة : اية قبور ...وما دخلي انا بالقبور ، وعن اية جماجم تتكلم ، اين هي الجماجم ؟

فمد فارس يده الى جيب السيارة وفتحه واخرج منه الجمجمة الصغيرة وقال :...


تابعو معنا بقية القصه عن قريب

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

*تسلمي الضحكة البريئة ع القصه*
*القصه مخيفه*

*بس اتمنى تحطي كل الاجزاء في نفس الصفحه ..*

*راح احط الجزء الثاني هني*

*بأنتظار الاجزاء الاخرى*

*تحياتي*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء الثالث

قال :انا اتحدث عن هذه الجمجمة وعن الجمجمة الاخرى التي تحملينها بيدك واقصد بالقبور القبر الذي ذهبت اليه في الصحراء ...ام تراك نسيتي؟ 

-قالت ياسمين :انت مجنون أي قبر في الصحراء ...؟ انا لم اذهب الى أي قبر ...شو انت بتفكرني ...الم اطلب منك ان تاتي معي لترى اين اسكن ولكنك خفت وتركتني اسير لوحدي ...وهذه ليست جمجمة ...انظر اليها ، انها ليست جمجمة انها مجرد حجر يجلب الحظ.

-فقال فارس:كلا يا حبيبتي انها جمجمة صغيرة ، اما ان تكون لطفل صغير حديث الولادة او لشيء اخر لا ادري ما هو ... 

فقالت :ان كنت مصرا على انها جمجمة فليكن ذلك ...انها تجلب الحظ ...انظر اليها اليست جميلة؟ لماذا انت خائف ؟ هل تخاف من حجر او كما تقول من جمجمة ؟ دعها معك وستجلب لك الحظ السعيد صدقني يا فارس... 

-فقال :ياسمين ما هو السر الذي تخفينه خلف هذا الخمار ...من اين انت ومن انت ؟

-فقالت :لماذا انت خائف ؟...انت تحبني وانا احبك ...فماذا يهمك من اكون ومن اين انا ...؟ لقد قلت لك ستعرف كل شيء في الوقت المناسب ...وان كنت في عجلة لمعرفة من اكون فاقض على خوفك وستعرف كل شيء متى شئت ...وكل ما استطيع ان اقوله لك ان اسمي ياسمين وانا جميلة ، جميلة جدا وان اردت ان ترى صورتي ، ابحث عني في حلمك القديم ... 

-فقال :عن أي حلم تتحدثين ؟ 

-فقالت :انت تعرف ماذا اقصد ، لا تهرب من الحقيقة والآن اوقف السيارة هنا وانتظرني ولا تذهب حتى اعود...بعد خمس دقائق ساعود ...

خرجت ياسمين مسرعة واختفت بين المباني في شوارع طبريا ...واكثر ما لفت انتباه فارس انها تسير بين الناس دون ان يكترث بها احد ، بالرغم من ملابسها الغريبة والخمار الملفت للانتباه ,فنادرا ما يرى في شوارع طبريا التي معظم سكانها من اليهود هذا اللباس الغريب ... 

مرت دقائق وساعات ولم تعد المرأة الغامضة وفارس ما زال ينتظر وقد جن جنونه وخرج من السيارة واخذ يبحث عنها في الشوارع حتى وصل الى احد الشوارع وكانت بجانبه مقبرة فقال في نفسه : مثل هذه المجنونة الغريبة ليس من المستبعد ان تكون في هذه المقبرة .. فقرر فارس ان يدخل المقبرة بعد ان تغلب على خوفه ، فدخل وبدأ يسير بين القبور حتى راى قبرا قديما كأنه نفس القبر الذي راه في الصحراء ... 

دفع الفضول فارس للاقتراب من القبر واخذ يزيل الغبار الذي تراكم عليه منذ زمن لعله يقرأ اسم صاحب القبر. وقد كتب (1790) دفن هنا ابن "........"والكلمات الاخرى قد مسحت مع الوقت وفي وسط القبر كتب بلغة عربية منقوشة على الحجر: 

يا زائري لا تخف وانت تنظر قبري 
يا زائري انا قدرك وانت قدري 
يا زائري انا منك وانت مني 
يا زائري احفر التراب ولا تتركني لوحدي
يا زائري اغلق قبرك يفتح قبري 
يا زائري افتح القبر فانت مخلصي 



وما ان قرأ فارس هذه الكلمات حتى سقطت دموعه واصابته حالة من الهستيريا وبدأ برفع بلاطة القبر بكلتا يديه ...ويحاول ولكن دون جدوى ، فوزن البلاطة كان اثقل من ان يستطيع رفعها لوحده واستمر فارس في المحاولة حتى خارت قواه ودب اليأس في قلبه واخذ يدور حول "القبر" لعله يجد طريقة ما لفتح القبر ، وايقن انه بيديه المجردتين لن يستطيع فتحه وقرر فارس ان يذهب ويحضر المعدات الازمة لذلك من فأس وشواكيش ...الخ ..وعاد الى سيارته بعد ان اصبح مغطى بالتراب من رأسه الى اخمص قدميه وتحرك للبحث عن دكان لشراء المعدات اللازمة ...ولكنه لم يجد أي مكان مفتوح يستطيع من خلاله شراء المعدات اللازمة وعليه قرر ان يذهب الى مدينة مجاورة لطبريا لشراء المعدات ولم يكن فارس ليستطيع ان يفكر باي شيء الا كيف يستطيع ان يفتح القبر ويرى ما بداخله واحساس قوي جدا يسيطر عليه ان داخل هذا القبر شيء يعرفه او ان داخل هذا القبر قصة غريبة 

...كانت السيارة تسير بسرعة جنونية وهو يشعر انها لا تتحرك للوصول الى اقرب مكان يستطيع شراء فأس منه ، ولكن الطريق بعيدة ، وصبر فارس بدأ ينفد ، ولمعت في راس فارس فكرة ادخلت السرور الى قلبه وفارس لا يعجز عن حل مشكله ...ادار السيارة وتوجه الى الورش القريبة من الشارع ونادى على العامل الذي يقوم بحراسة الورش وطلب منه فاسا وطورية ، ولكن العامل ارتاب في امر فارس وخاصة ان الليل قد حل دون ان يدرك فارس ذلك واخذ العامل يسال فارس. -شو بدك في الطورية في هالليل ؟ 
-قال فارس :شو الغريب في الموضوع ؟
-قال الحارس : لا بأس واحد مثلك كلو غبار وتراب وراكب مرسيدس وجاي في هالليل يطلب طورية وفاس يعني مش اشي غريب ....؟! 
-فقال فارس وهو يضحك :اسمع انا قتلت واحد وبدي اروح ادفنوا خذ (200) شيكل واعطيني اللي طلبتوا وخليني اتسهل . 
-فضحك الحارس أيضا وقال :لا شكلك قاتل عشرة مش واحد . 
-فقال فارس :يا عمي انت عامل فيها قصة بدك تبيعني فأس وطورية واذا ما بدك خلصني.
-فقال الحارس :اسمع يا حبيبي لا انا عامل فيها قصة ولا بدي اعمل قصة العدة مش الي هذه لصاحب العمار روح اطلبها منو وسيبني بحالي .
-نظر فارس الى الحارس نظرة اشمئزاز وسار عدة امتار باتجاه السيارة ولكنه عاد الى الحارس وقال له :شو اسمك انت ؟ 
-فقال الحارس :شو بدك في اسمي ؟؟
-فقال فارس :شو خايف تقوللي اسمك ؟
-فقال :اسمي محمد ... 
-فقال فارس :اسمع يا محمد انت باين عليك زلمة محترم وانا بدي اقلك الصحيح :انا رايح أطول كنز مدفون قريب من هون اذا بتيجي تساعدني بعطيك ربع الكنز .
-فقال الحارس :شو انت بتتهبل علّي ؟ 
-فقال فارس :يا محمد على الحساب ما انت ذكي..يعني واحد مثلي راكب مرسيدس شو بدوا في الفأس والطورية الا علشان (الكنوز )المدفونة ، وعلى فكرة حتى السيارة هاي انا اشتريتها من ورا الكنوز اللي بطولها في الليل ومبين انو انت كمان طاقة الفرج انفتحت لك...بدك تيجي معي ولأ اروح اشوف واحد غيرك. وادار فارس ظهره للحارس وسار ذاهبا الا ان الحارس لحق به 
وقال له : ساحضر معك ولكن تعطيني نصف الكنز ... 
-ابتسم فارس وقال له: لا يا حبيبي بس الربع ...واذا انت مش حابب بشوف غيرك . وافق الحارس حتى لا يضيع فرصة العمر وعاد الى الورشة واحضر معدات كثيرة وضعها في السيارة واخذ عهدا من فارس ان لا يغدر به بعد اخراج الكنز .
سارت السيارة حتى وصلت الى جانب المقبرة واخذ فارس يتحين الفرصة المناسبة حتى يدخل المقبرة دون ان يراه احد ، وقفز فارس والحارس مع المعدات الى داخل المقبرة وكان باديا على وجه الحارس الخوف من رهبة المكان ولكن حلمه في الكنز المنتظر كان اقوى من الخوف واخذ فارس يسير وخلفه يسير الحارس بين القبور يبحثان عن القبر الغريب ولم يكن من السهل ايجاد القبر في عتمة الليل وخاصة ان القبر قديم، وعن بعد استطاع ان يجد القبر من بين عشرات القبور المحيطة به وسار باتجاه القبر لكن الحارس لم يتحرك من مكانه ..
-التفت فارس الى الحارس وقال له :هيا يا محمد تحرك يا حبيبي وتعال نفتح القبر ونطلع الكنز ، بلكي ربنا فتحها عليك مثل ما هو فاتحها عليّ . ولكن الحارس لم يتكلم كلمة واحدة ولم يتحرك من مكانه واستمر فارس في حديثه وقد وجدها فرصة للانتقام واشفاء غليله من الحارس وما فعله به . 
وقال له : يالله يا محمد ليش خايف هو انت لسه شفت اشي من اللي انا شفتوا ، ما انا قلتلك اعطني الفاس والطورية وما تعملهاش قصة بس انت باين امك داعيالك ... -ورمق الحارس فارس بنظرة مرعوبة والقى بالعدة التي يحملها على الارض 
وقال :مبروك عليك الفأس ومبروك عليك الطورية والكنز.. وكمان ما بدي توصلني انا وراي أولاد وبدي اعيشهم . 
واخذ الحارس يركض هاربا مرعوبا ورغم عتمة الليل الموحشة ورائحة الموت المنتشرة بين القبور ورهبة المكان اخذ فارس يضحك من تصرفات الحارس ضحكة خرجت من اعماق نفسه وما ان تلاشى صداها في سكون الليل بين الاموات ، حتى عاد الخوف والذعر الى قلبه بعد ان وجد نفسه وحيدا ومع كل خرفشة ورقة او صوت آت من بعيد او قريب تخيل له عشرات الصور ..فتارة يخيل له ان القبور ستفتح وسيخرج الاموات من قبورهم كما يحدث في افلام الرعب ...استجمع فارس شجاعته وحمل المعدات واقترب من القبر اكثر فاكثر .. ليرى جمجمة صغيرة اخرى وضعت على القبر .. استجمع قوته ووآسى نفسه فقد اعتاد على رؤيتها. ونظر الى الكتابة الموجودة على القبر وشعر ان هناك شيئا قد تغير ...اشعل ولاعة السجائر ليرى على نارها ان الكتابة المنقوشة والتي قرأها قبل عدة ساعات قد تغيرت وان الكتابة الجديدة ايضا منقوشة على الحجر وقد حلت مكانها واخذ بقراءتها : 


اظلمت الدنيا ومخلصي 
عاد ولم يعد 
حكم علي ان ابقى 
وحدي لايام جدد
حلمي في مخلصي 
كان على غير ما اعتقد 
كنت اظن ان مخلصي
قبل الغروب سيعد 

لم تعد اقدام فارس تقوى على حمله حتى جلس على حافة قبر اخر ينظر الى القبر مشدوها لا يقوى على الحراك ولا يدري ماذا يفعل او لماذا هو موجود في هذا المكان ، وشعور قوي ينتابه بانه تأخر وقد فات الاوان على فتح القبر وهو لا يعلم لماذا اراد فتح القبر وما شعر فارس الا بايدي الاموات تمسك به من الخلف ليتجمد من الخوف ويكاد يغشى عليه من الاموات الذين احاطوا به من كل جانب واخذ قلبه يدق بسرعة معلنا ان يوم القيامة قد قام وان الاموات امسكوا به ، وان عزرائيل سياخذ روحه ...لم يستطع فارس الصراخ او التحدث بل اغلق عينيه مستسلما للموت والاموات الذين يحيطون به . وفي هذه اللحظات شعر فارس بان احدهم قد سكب الماء على وجهه وفتح عينيه ليرى ضوءا موجها الى وجهه ويسمع صوتا يقول له بلغة عبرية : ماذا تفعل هنا ؟ 
لم يستطع فارس النطق من هول الصدمة وبدأ فارس يستعيد وعيه شيئا فشيئا ليجد نفسه يجلس على كرسي في مركز "شرطة طبريا " وان الاموات الذين تخيلهم ما هم الا شرطة . يقترب احد ضباط الشرطة من فارس ، وهو يحمل بيده كوبا من القهوة ويناولها لفارس ويجلس بجانبه ويقول له
:اشرب القهوة ...استيقظ يا ...
...ويشعر فارس براحه كبيرة حينما راى ان الضابط هو "ابن عمته " سعيد العامل في شرطة طبريا . يحتسي فارس القهوة ، ويبدأ الحديث مع سعيد ليقاطعه ويقول له : ممنوع عليّ الحديث الان معك ..سنتحدث بعد ان يتم التحقيق معك من قبل الضابط المسؤول ... وتم التحقيق مع فارس لعدة ساعات واخذت افادته . ليحضر بعد ذلك سعيد ويجلسه ويقول له فارس 
:لماذا كل هذه القصة ، هل القانون يمنع الجلوس في المقابر... 
-فقال سعيد : فارس حينما قبضت عليك الشرطة ، واغمي عليك كانوا يظنون انك احد (مدمني المخدرات) ولكن بعد ان رأوا ملابسك المتسخة بالغبار والمعدات التي بحوزتك اصبح الامر اخطر من ذلك ، فانت الان تواجه مشكلة كبيرة سيتم فحص المقبرة في الصباح وان وجدوا أي تخريب ستكون المتهم الوحيد وان لم يجدوا ستتهم بمحاولة تدنيس وتخريب مقبرة يهودية ، وهذه عقوبتها ليست بسيطة ...ذهل فارس من كلام سعيد ، ومن الورطة الكبيرة التي وقع فيها .. 
-فقال لسعيد :هل تستطيع ان تخرجني بكفالة...؟ 
-ربت سعيد على كتف فارس وقال له :دعنا نرى ما سيحدث غدا وعلى العموم لقد بلغت اهلك انك متواجد عندي في البيت في حيفا حتى لا يقلقوا عليك . 
مرت (48) ساعة ووجهت لفارس تهمة محاولة تدنيس وتخريب مقبرة وتم اخراجه من الحجز بكفالة مالية لحين المحكمة ، وعاد فارس الى البيت وهو يفكر في هذا القدر الغريب الذي تقوده اليه هذه المرأة الغامضة التي تسكن القبور وتلعب بالجماجم . مرت الساعات وحل المساء وفارس في حالة شرود وذهول ، يفكر فيما حدث معه ويفكر في (ياسمين الغامضة )ولم يخرجه من ذهوله الا صوت رنين الجرس المتقطع على الباب الخارجي للبيت وتوجه "علاء" الاخ الاصغر لفارس باتجاه الباب وفتحه ... لحظات وعاد الى فارس وقال له بلهجة ساخرة : 
- فارس في "نينجا" في الخارج بدها اياك ...! 
-فرمقه فارس بنظرة تعجب وقال لعلاء :ماذا تقصد ؟ 
-فرد علاء :في الخارج امرأة مقنعة غامضة تسأل عنك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء الرابع
[IMG]http://alsaqer2005.***********/moon1.jpg[/IMG]

دق قلب فارس بقوة حينما رأها واراد ان يمطرها بعشرات الاسئلة لولا انه ادرك ان اخاه الاصغر علاء قريب منه فتمالك اعصابه وحاول ان يخفي ارتباكه وقال : تفضلي 

سارت المرأة المقنعة ياسمين الى داخل البيت وعلاء يراقب المنظر بفضول فهو لم يعتد على رؤية امرأة مقنعة بهذا الشكل ...جلست ياسمين على الكنبة وطلب فارس من علاء ان يذهب ويطلب من الوالدة تحضير القهوة وباشارة واضحة ان يتركهما لوحدهما...جلس فارس واخذ ينظر بتمعن الى ياسمين من راسها الى اخمص قدميها وقال بصوت هادىء ومرهق :كيف حالك يا ياسمين ؟ 

- فقالت : انا جيدة ، كيف حالك انت يا فارس ..؟ اين اختفيت منذ يومين ؟ 
- ابتسم فارس ورمق ياسمين بنظرة حادة وقال : كنت في رحلة الى جزر القمر ..! 

- فقالت : وين هاي جزر القمر ؟ 
- فقال : في حجز شرطة طبريا يا ياسمين ... 

- فقالت: وماذا كنت تفعل هناك ؟ 
- فقال: اسألي نفسك ماذا كنت افعل ؟
- قالت: وما دخلي انا.. وكيف بدي اعرف شو كنت تعمل؟ 

- فقال: مسكينة انت ما دخلك بشي ، لا بالقبور ولا بالجماجم وحتى الاشعار المنقوشة على القبور لا دخل لك بها ...! 
- فقالت مستفزة : شو يا فارس ارجعنا نحكي على القبور والكلام الفاضي ؟ 
- فقال : بسببك كدت ان ادخل السجن لسنوات طويلة والله اعلم ماذا سيحدث معي .
- فقالت غاضبة : وما دخلي انا ، أهذا لاني تاخرت عليك ، لم يكن الامر بيدي والا لما تاخرت. 

- فقال فارس :حسب الكلام المنقوش على القبر انا الذي تاخرت ولست انت ...

- فقالت: فارس لماذا تصر على ان تحدثني عن القبور ما دخلي انا بهذا ؟ 
- فقال : ما دخلك انت ؟ اليس هذا المكان الذي تسكنينه ؟ الم تذهبي الى هناك وتتركيني انتظرك ساعات حتى اضطررت ان اجن وادخل المقبرة ...ولحسن حظي اني وصلت متاخرا والا لفتحت القبر ، وقبض علي وسجنت لعدة سنوات.
- فقالت ياسمين : ماذا تقصد ، هل انت مجنون ، مادخلي انا بهذا الجنون الذي تتحدث عنه ...انا حينما تركتك ذهبت الى طبيب نساء وتأخرت عنك رغما عني ، وان واصلت حديثك بهذه الطريقة المجنونة فنصيحتي لك ان تذهب الى طبيب نفسي ليعالجك ، لانك تحلم اكثر من اللازم وترى اشياء لا وجود لها الا في خيالك ...أكل هذا لانني ارتدي الخمار ..؟ ساخلع الخمار يا فارس ...ساخلع الخمار ان كان هذا سيخرجك من جنونك ... 
- فقال فارس : هيا افعلي هذا .. 

- فقالت : أمصر .... 
- فقال: ها انا انتظر...! 
- فقالت : ولكن ان فعلت هذا فلن تراني الى الابد .. 

- فقال : ان لا اراك خيرا من ان اراك وانا لا اراك . 





- قاطعته قائلة : يا فارس انا جميلة لدرجة لا توصف وجمالي ليس من هذا الزمان ...وان رأيتني الآن ستندم طوال عمرك ...انصحك للمرة الاخيرة ان تصبر حتى يحين الوقت .

- فقال : لا يهمني هيا نفذي ما قلت يا ياسمين .. 

- فقالت : اآه لو علمت عدد السنوات التي انتظرت قدومك بها لغيرت رأيك . 
- فقال : لا اريد ان اعلم شيئا فقط اريد ان أراك وانهي هذه اللعبة .
- فقالت وبنبرة حزينة : آه يا مخلصي لو كنت تعلم ما تخفيه لك الايام لما عجلت بنهايتي ونهايتك .
- فقال فارس : اسمعي يا شاعرة القبور والجماجم لن تؤثري عليّ بكلامك ...الان اما ان تخلعي هذا الخمار واما ... 
- فقالت : واما ماذا ؟
- فقال : سامزقه بيدي ,واخرجك منه بالقوة ...
- فضحكت ياسمين مستفزة فارس : ان كنت تستطيع فلم لم تفعل هذا بالسابق ...هيا افعل هذا الان ووفر الوقت علي وعلى نفسك ...هيا هل انت خائف ..تحرك يا فارس لا تخف ...نفذ كلامك ... 
استفز فارس وغضب ووقف واقترب من ياسمين ومد يداه ليمزق الخمار....وصوت ضحكات ياسمين تستفزه اكثر واكثر وكأنها تدفعه ان يفعل ويمزق فارس الخمار بقوة ليرى ماذا يخفي هذا الخمار وما ان ينهي حتى يعود الى الوراء عدة خطوات وعيونه متسمرة باتجاه ياسمين التي ما زالت تضحك ويجلس مسترخيا على الكنبة شارد الذهن لا يقوى على الحراك وما زالت عيونه متسمرة باتجاه ياسمين ويصحو على صوت اخاه الاصغر" علاء" الذي يناديه ..

يناديه: فارس ..فارس..سلامة عقلك خذ واشرب القهوة ..بس وين صاحبتك "النينجا" راحت.؟

شقشق فارس عينيه وجال فيها انحاء الغرفة وفركها وسأل اخوه علاء عن ياسمين" وين راحت وين اختفت" .."كيف طلعت ومن وين طلعت..؟!" 
فرد علاء كيف طلعت اكيد طلعت من الباب .....

نهض فارس مسرعا دون ان يأبه بعلاء الذي ما زال يحدثه واستقل السيارة وانطلق بها يشتم ويلعن ياسمين بكل الشتائم التي عرفها في حياته..دار بالشوارع حتى هدأ من غضبه واخذ يستعيد احداث الصالون من لحظة دخولها الى لحظة وقوفه وتمزيق الخمار ولكن لم يستطيع ان يتذكر ماذا رأى خلف الخمار واخذ يتمنى ان يرى ياسمين ولو للحظة واحدة فقط ليقول لها اذهبي الى جهنم واياك ان اراك او اسمع صوتك ..ولا اريد ان اعرفك ولا يهمني من انت ..فانت مجرد مريضة..مجنونة تعشق القبور والجماجم ..تختفي خلف قناع اسود لتخفي خلفه قباحة لا مثيل لها..او انت مصابة بمرض الجدري..مقرفة لدرجة تثير الاشمئزاز ..او انت ممسوخة على شكل خنزير بري.. واخذ فارس يتخيل فعلا لو انها على شكل خنزير واثار هذا المنظر الضحك في نفس فارس وهدأ من روعه واتجه الي الناصرة الى مكتبه ودخل واخبر السكرتيرة ان سأل عنه اي شخص فلتخبره انه لم يأت وان لا تحول له اية مكالمة مهما كانت مهمة..

وردت السكرتيرة بكلمات"حاضر يا استاذ فارس" ولكن هناك امرأة في الداخل تنتظرك منذ وقت 
نظر اليها فارس وقال من هي ..؟
فابتسمت السكرتيرة واشارت بيديها بما معناه انها لا تعرف فشعر فارس من اسلوب السكرتيرة الساخر بانها تتحدث عن ياسمين " المقنعه " ودخل فارس بهدوء حتى لا يثير الارتياب ..وما ان دخل حتى رأي ياسمين تجلس على مكتبه وتقرأ اوراقه وكأنها صاحبة المكتب وكأنه هو الضيف بحيث لا تأبه بوجوده فجلس فارس على الكنبة واخذ ينظر الى ياسمين وتبسم ..فرفعت ياسمين رأسها

وقالت بهدوء : كيفك يا فارس..ليش متأخر لهلأ . 

- فقال لها فارس: والله يا ست ياسمين لو بعرف انو حضرتك موجودة ما كنت تأخرت. 
- فقالت: طيب مرة ثانية ما تتأخر. 
- فابتسم فارس وعادت ياسمين تقرأ الاوراق ومن ثم 

- قالت : فارس قديش معك فلوس ؟

- ضحك فارس وقال : ليش بتسألي ؟ 
- فقالت: جاوبني اول ؟ 

- فقال فارس: الحمد لله من يوم ما شفتك وانا شايف الخير ..اساليني قديش انا مديون على شأن اقدر اجاوبك.

- فقالت: انا بعرف انك مديون بس قديش بتقدر تدبر فلوس.؟

- فقال: مليح اذا بقدر ادبر بنزين سيارة. 
- فقالت: لا انت بتقدر تدبر "520 الف شيكل". 
- فضحك فارس وقال ....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكوووره اختي الولاء الفاطمي على مرورش 
بس ما اشوف تفاعل مع القصه  مدري ليش؟!!
على العموم ادا شفت التفاعل بحط  الجزء الخامس

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*مشاء الله تعبت من القرايه ..*

*يالله خيتووو ..*

*بسرعه حضيها ..*

*يعطيك العافيه ..*

*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## malaak

سلام إلى الضحكة البريئة

قصتك جعلتني أتصفح هذا المنتدى كل 15 دقيقة

وأتظر النهاية كي أعقب على الموضوع...
أنتظرك و جمر الفضول يكويني

إلى القاء غدا إن شاء الله...

                    ملاك.

----------


## Dew

*الضحكه البريئه*
*ياليت تحطي الجزء الخامس* 

*نبي نعرف النهايه   *

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكورين على المرور
والحين بحط الجزء الخامس والسادس

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء الخامس

 فضحك فارس وقال يا سلام بسهولة. 

- فقالت: بيع السيارة وبيع بيتكم القديم لانوا هيك هيك مش عم تستغلوه وفي مع امك عشرين الف شيكل ومع علاء اخوك خمسة وثلاثون الف شيكل وسوارة الذهب اللي مخبيها في الخزانة يتجيب ثلاثة الاف شيكل والبنت اللي قاعدة برة وبتحبك كثير راح تدبرلك كمان سبعة الاف شيكل وفي على سامي ابن عمك الف وخمسمائة شيكل والاثاث اللي في المكتب بعد ما تخسر فيه يجيب "5" الاف شيكل وانت ناسي في بنطلونك القديم ثلاثمائة شيكل بصير المبلغ "520 الف شيكل" بالضبط مش ناقصين ولا اغورة وحدة ..اذا بديت اليوم بعد 48 ساعة بكون معك كل المبلغ بتروح بتدفع مبلغ العشرين الف شيكل اللي عليك دين للبنك وبتحط بقية المبلغ في البنك وبتقدم قرض وعلاقتك مع البنك مليحة ممكن تؤخذ كمان "200 الف شيكل" وهيك بصير معك مبلغ "430 الف شيكل" . 

اندهش فارس وذهل لمعرفة "ياسمين " بكل هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة التي هو نفسه لا يعرفها.. 

- وقال : ياسمين انت كيف بتعرفي كل هذه المعلومات؟ 

- فقالت: انا بعرف كل شيء بدي اعرفو المهم انت تحرك واجمع المبلغ. 

- فضحك فارس وقال ساخرا من كلام ياسمين : حاضر يا ياسمين كلامك والله مقنع بس في مشكلة وحدة انا لما ابيع السيارة كيف راح اقدر اوصلك على المقابر..؟! واخذ فارس يضحك بصوت عال .. 

- وبهدوء قالت ياسمين باسمة : بسيطة بتستأجر سيارة يا شاطر.. 

- فقال: طيب وبعد ان اجمع هذا المبلغ هل سنتصور بجانبه صورة تذكارية انا وانت "عفوا فارس والشبح الاسود" وضحك فارس ... 

- واجابت ياسمين بهدوء " لا يا حبيبي انت حتجمع المبلغ وانا حقلك عن قطعة ارض بتروح بتشتريها بكل المبلغ وبعدين بقلك كيف تبيعها فيا بنخرب بيتك وبتشحد او بتغير كل احوالك .. 

وجد فارس حديث ياسمين ممتعا وايضا فرصة للسخرية منها 

- وقال : طيب يا حبيبتي مش لما اشوف وجهك الحلو اول علشأن انجن بجمالك واخرب بيتي بايدي. 

- فقالت: ماذا حدث لك يا فارس انسيت بهذه السرعة الم نجلس معا منذ ساعات في بيتك ام نسيت وقاحتك في مد يدك وتمزيق الخمار عن وجهي لتراه " نعم لا استغرب انك نسيت بهذه السرعة فانت حينما رأيتني فقدت قدرتك على التركيز.. سلامة عقلك يا حبيبي ". 

- فقال فارس: هذا صحيح انا مزقت الخمار حتى ارى وجهك ولكني لا اذكر ماذا حدث بعدها ولا اذكر اني رايتك ولا اذكر ماذا كان تحت الخمار ..لا بد انك سحرتني. 

- فقالت: انت يا مجنون يا أهبل وانا شو خصني اذا انت ما بتّذكر شيء بعد ساعة...واذا انا سحرتك فيا حبيبي جمالي بسحر وبوخذ العقل علشأن هيك دير بالك على عقلك وعلشان اذكرك انك شفت وجهي اللي حلو كثير وعيوني الواسعة وشعري الناعم اللي زي الحرير . 

- قاطعها فارس وقال: بعرف حفظت كل الكلام اللي بدك تحكيه واكثر من هيك انا ما بدي اشوفك ولا اشوف جمالك. 

- فقالت: لا مش صحيح انت حاب تشوفني كثير. 

- فقال: لا انا ما بدي اشوفك.. 

- فقالت: يا حبيبي انت مش راح تعرف تنام الليل الا لما تشوفني مليح لا تضحك على نفسك. 



- فقال: كان زمان يا شاطرة انت اليوم بالنسبة الي مجرد وحده لابسه اسود بأسود مش مهم عندي اذا انت حلوة او مش حلوة انا مش فاضي اتسلى مع وحده مثلك ..شكرا يا روحي الوقت خلص شوفي واحد ثاني عندو فضول اكثر مني علشأن يطارد وراك في المقابر يا شاعرة القبور يا أم الجماجم . 

- فقالت ياسمين ذات الخمار بلهجة حزينة .. ولا بد ان بعض الدموع قد رافقتها من تحت الخمار: الله يسامحك يا فارس ..الله يسامحك..انا يا فارس ما بتسلى انا حبيتك فعلا وانت الوحيد اللي حبيتك وما بدي يصير فيك اشي ..انت غير عنهم كلهم فارس انت ما بتعرف قصتي ولا قصتك انت يا فارس ..اسمع كلامي علشأن اقدر اساعدك واساعد نفسي لا تحرجني اكثر من هيك يا فارس صدقني انا حبيتك وما بدي الا اخلص واخلصك معي ..فارس انا ما بدي تشوفني علشأنك انت وعلشأن تكون مخلصي.. ارجوك يا فارس اعمل اللي بقلك عليه ارجوك ولا تسأل كثير ارجوك بلاش تفكر تشوفني هلأ وخليني انا اساعدك علشأن تشوفني ارجوك ...ارجوك 

واخذت ياسمين تبكي وبرغم ان الدموع يخيفيها الخمار الا انه بدأ واضحا لفارس انها تبكي بصدق صمت فارس للحظات واخذ يستعيد في ذكرياته المأسي والمصائب التي واجهته منذ ان ظهرت ياسمين المقنعة في حياته واخذ يمر في مخيلته صور القبور الغريبة والجماجم وحار بين قرارين اما ان يطردها فورا من حياته برغم من انه يشعر بانه يحبها بجنون واما ان يسير خلفها نحو المجهول الذي لا يعلمه ... اثارت غضب شديد في اعماق فارس .. 

واخذ يصرخ بها قائلا : يا هلأ بشوفك وبعرف مين انت .. يا اطلعي من حياتي وما بدي اشوفك . 

- فقاطعته ياسمين بصوت هاديء ..ارجوك يا فارس والله انا جميلة اصبر قليلا اصبر بعض الوقت 

- فقال فارس" هلأ..هلأ..او روحي" . 

- فقاطعته ياسمين :ولكن بحذرك يا فارس ..انت ما بتعرف اشي..! 

- فصرخ فارس في وجه ياسمين وقال: ما بدي اعرف شيء وما يهمني حلوة انت ولا مش حلوة ..شغلة وحدة بس.. انا بدي تنقلعي من مكتبي من غير رجعة . وامسك فارس بيد ياسمين وسحبها بالقوة وهو يصرخ : انصرفي من هون..انصرفي من هون.. 

- وبحركة سريعة دفعت ياسمين فارس لتلقيه على الارض وتقف امامه بثقة وبلهجة مليئة بالغضب والثقة 
وقالت: لقد حذرتك يا فارس .. والان انظر الى مصيرك الملعون ..!!! 

واخذت ياسمين تخلع الخمار والرداء والكفوف حتى الحذاء ولم يبق على جسدها الا قميص ازرق قصير ناعم شفاف علق بخيطين رفيعين بكتفيها وبالكاد يخفي ولا يخفي جسدها .. وعيني فارس متسمرة مذهولة مما يرى 

ياسمين تنظر الى فارس وتحثه على ان ينظر اليها وهي تقول: " انظر الى مصيرك الملعون يا فارس" .. ان كان الله قد خلق علي الارض جميلة فهي " انا " 

اتريد ان تعرف من اكون ؟؟!! 

لقد حذرتك ان لا تعرف .. ولكني ساقول لك من انا ....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء السادس

انا لعنة ابوك وابو ابوك واجدادك.. 
انا لعنة حتطاردك وتطارد اولاد اولادك 
دموعي وحسرتي انا وامي وام امي 
حتذوقها ومن قبلك اجدادك 
ومثل ما حكمتم على كل انثى فينا 
تولد وتعيش بقبر 
حنفتح لكل بكر في عيلتكم قبر.. 
حنفتح لكل بكر في عيلتكم قبر.. 


وهلأ الدور عليك انت يا فارس انت بكر عيلتكم ...انا حاولت انقذك من مصيرك المشؤوم وانهي مشكلتك ومشكلتي بس انت ، مثل اجدادك لو ما شفتني يا فارس كان في امل انك تعيش تحت الشمس مثل كل الناس وكان ممكن تخلصني انا من ظلمة القبور وكان ممكن تكون نور المستقبل بس انت من دمهم وطباعك من طباعهم ...وهلق يا فارس حدور من قبر لقبر وان ربك رحمك حتلاقي القبر اللي بناسبك اللي ما راح تعرف فيه ليلك من نهارك . 

وارتدت ياسمين عباءتها ورمقت فارس بنظرة حادة استمرت لحظات خيل لفارس انها الدهر ، وغطت وجهها بالخمار وفتحت الباب وخرجت وفارس ما زال يجلس على الارض مذهولا مما راى ومما سمع وادرك انه امام مازق كبير جدا اكثر مما كان يتصور وان في الامر سر كبير كان مخفيا تحت ذلك الخمار وان الامر لم يعد كما كان يتصور مجرد تسلية لفتاة تختفي تحت الخمار واخذ يتساءل .. ترى ما هو السر الذي يجعل فتاة مثل ياسمين تتصرف على هذا النحو ، هل هي مجنونة ..؟ 

واخذ فارس يتذكر لقاءه الاول مع ياسمين والصدف الغريبة التي حدثت والتي لم يأبه ولم يعرها أي انتباه وتذكر الكلمات المنقوشة على القبور ، وكيف كانت تتغير من كتابة الى اخرى والتفاصيل التي تعرفها عنه هذه المرأة الغريبة والتي هو يجهلها ..وجد فارس نفسه امام لغز معقد يعجز عن حله 

خرج فارس من غرفة مكتبه الى الردهة ، حيث تجلس السكرتيرة ليجدها تغط بنوم عميق على المكتب وبين يديها جمجمة صغيرة كتلك التي يراها دائما مع المرأة المقنعة ياسمين. سحب فارس الجمجمة الصغيرة من يد السكرتيرة بهدوء حتى لا تستيقظ وتراها ، ووضعها في جرار مكتبه ثم عاد وايقظ السكرتيرة من نومها . لتفتح السكرتيرة عينيها وتنظر الى فارس وتبدأ بالضحك !!! 

- ويسألها فارس : على ماذا تضحكين ؟ 

- فتقول السكرتيرة : لا ادري كيف غلبني النوم ولكني حلمت بك حلما مضحكا..!!! 

- فقال : وما هو هذا الحلم المضحك ؟ 

- فقالت : لقد حلمت اننا تزوجنا واصبح لدينا ولد وبنت ، وسمينا الولد قبرا والبنت جمجمة. اقشعر بدن فارس لهذا الكلام ولكنه تظاهر بانه يبتسم ، واخذت السكرتيرة تلتفت حولها وتفتح الجوارير وتفتش على الرفوف. 

- سألها فارس : عما تبحثين ؟ 

- فقالت : ابحث عن الجمجمة ...!! 

دهش فارس وقال : عن أي جمجمة تتحدثين ..؟ 

- فقالت : جمجمة كانت معي اين ذهبت ؟ ونظرت السكرتيرة الى فارس واخذت تصرخ فيه : انت اخذتها ...اعدها اليّ ، هيا اعدها انها لي ، لن تسرقها اعدها . 

امسك فارس بيدها واخذ يهدىء من غضبها وهو قد ادرك ان في الامر شيئا غريبا. ولكن غضب السكرتيرة زاد وصراخها قد ارتفع وليتجنب فارس الفضائح دخل الى مكتبه واعاد اليها الجمجمة ، امسكتها السكرتيرة وكأن روحها قد عادت اليها ، وهدأت وهي تضحك وتقبل الجمجمة وفارس ينظر اليها وهو على يقين بان ياسمين هي التي تقف وراء ما يحدث ... 

- وقال فارس لها : من اين حصلت على هذه الجمجمة ...؟! 

- فقالت : انها من صديقتي ، انها تجلب الاحلام السعيدة وتحقق الاماني فقط كل ما علي ان امسكها وانظر في عيونها واتمنى أي شيء ليحدث فورا ...الا تصدقني انظر ماذا سافعل الان ساتمنى ..ماذا اتمنى ، ساتمنى ان تتصل امي بي ... الان انظر ...وباقل من لحظة رن جرس الهاتف ... 

- فقالت : ارفع السماعة يا فارس لتتاكد انها امي ،انا تمنيت ذلك ,ارفع السماعة لتتأكد انها امي فما اتمناه يحدث فورا 

رفع فارس السماعة ووضعها على اذنه ليرد عليه الطرف الاخر قائلا : صدقها يا حبيبي كل اللي حتتمناه حيصير ...! 

- فقال : ياسمين مين انت.. وايش بدك يا ياسمين ؟ 

- فقالت : انا حلمك القديم يا حبيبي ، واغلقت الخط . 

ونظرت السكرتيرة الى فارس وقالت :اصدقت الان انها امي اليس كذلك ، انها امي انا تمنيت ذلك وها هو قد حدث ، اتريد ان اتمنى لك شيئا ، اطلب ماذا تريد ..هل تريد ان اوصلك الى البيت ..هيا لاوصلك . 

اصطحبها فارس معه بسيارته واثناء الطريق خطف فارس الجمجمة من بين يديها والقاها من نافذة السيارة وقال لها :كفاك امنيات لهذا اليوم ، واخذت السكرتيرة تبكي وترجوه ان يقف لتستعيد الجمجمة. ولكن فارس لم يأبه لرجائها وسار بسرعة وهي ما زالت ترجوه وتبكي حتى فقدت الامل ، وهدأت وكأن شيئا لم يكن ..وصل فارس وتوقف امام منزلها فخرجت من السيارة باتجاه البيت وسارت عدة خطوات ولكنها عادت الى نافذة السيارة وقالت : فارس انا اسفة على اللي صار وعلى فكرة انا مش زعلانه انك رميت الجمجمة بتعرف ليش !! 

- فابتسم فارس وقال: ليش ؟ 

- فقالت : علشان انا معي وحدة ثانية واخرجت من جيبها جمجمة صغيرة اخرى , 

- وقالت : باي فارس باي ...! 
فوجيء فارس وقال : يا الهي أي سحر هذا الذي تملكه ياسمين لتسيطر على الناس بهذه الطريقة ..وسار فارس بسيارته بسرعة جنونية باتجاه البيت حتى وصل ، وقفز من السيارة ودخل البيت واخذ يبحث عن امه، حتى وجدها.. 

- وقال لها : امي احكيلي عن ابي كيف مات ..؟! 

فنظرت ام فارس اليه مستغربة...وقالت : ما بك ولم تسأل الان ؟؟؟ 

- قال لها : اريد ان اعرف كيف مات ؟؟ 

- فقالت : مثل ما كل الناس بتموت ، عادي ... 

- فقال : اليس بموته أي شيء غريب ؟!!! 

- فقالت : كلا يا ولدي وليس هناك أي شيء غريب ... 

- فقال : وجدّي كيف مات ؟ 

- فقالت : ما بك يا فارس؟ ماذا حدث لك ...؟ 

- فقال : أمي ارجوك احكيلي كل اللي بتعرفيه عن عائلتي هذا مهم جدا ،احكيلي أي شيء تذكرينه ارجوك يا امي. 

- وتحت الحاح فارس : جلست والدته واخذت تروي له حكاية أبوه وكيف مات ..لم يجد فارس فيها أي شيء غريب . واخذ فارس يتذكر كلام ياسمين ..." انا لعنة ابوك وابو ابوك واجدادك وراح نفتح لكل بكر في عيلتكم قبر " 

وقال لامه : انا اكبر ولد في العيلة ، يعني بكر العيلة ..مزبوط .. طيب مين بكر سيدي من اعمامي مين اكبر واحد..؟! 

- فقالت : يا عمك نبيل يا عمك سامي . 

- فقال : طيب احكي لي عن اعمامي ؟ 

- فقالت : عمك نبيل كان في دول الخليج منذ زمان وعمك سامي مسافر في امريكا 

واخذ فارس يسال وامه تجيب ولكنه لم يحصل على أي شيء يستطيع من خلاله ربطه مع قصة ياسمين ، حتى يأس ، وتناسى الموضوع .. 

رن جرس الهاتف فقفز فارس من مكانه لشعوره القوي ان ياسمين على الطرف الاخر ورفع السماعة وصدق شعوره وكانت ياسمين على الطرف الاخر ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*يالله كملي والله اتحمست ..*

*السابع والثامن والتاسع والعاشر ..*

*يالله خيتو ..*

*يسلموا على الروعه ..*

*أمير العاشقين  ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اي كده تحمسو
بكره انشاء الله نحط  السابع والثامن

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*وااااااااااال مانا حرام  ..*

*يالله علشاني خيتو ..*

*حطي اربعه اجزاء ..*

*يالله استناش عفيه خيه ..*

*بسرعه زين ..*

*يالله اففف انا ما اقدر استنى والله يقتلني الانتظار ..*

*يالله ضحكوه بسرعه ..*

*عفيه خيه شاطره ..*

*استنى زين ..*

*يعطيش ربي العافيه ..*

*وعساش على القوة يارب ..*


*أمير العاشقين ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء السابع

وقالت : فارس اذا بدك تعرف اكثر ، انا بستناك " بكرا " في حيفا بعد غروب الشمس ..لا تتأخر . 

- فقال فارس : بس وين استناك ؟؟ 

- فقالت: انت بتعرف وين ..واغلقت الهاتف !!! 

وفي اليوم التالي وبعد غروب الشمس توجه فارس الى حيفا ، ليلتقي بام الجماجم ، ولم يكن فارس ليخمن اين تنتظره ، فهو يعلم انها ستكون في اقرب مقبرة ,ولم تكن لهفة فارس لمعرفة المزيد من المعلومات التي ستساعده على حل اللغز اكبر من لهفته واشتياقه الكبير لرؤية ياسمين ام الجماجم . ووصل فارس ووجد ياسمين جالسة على احد القبور وهي ترتدي الخمار . 

اقترب منها فارس ... وبادرته الكلام قائلة : أيوجد في الدنيا اجمل من هذا المكان ...؟ 

وتابعت : مش ملاحظ انك تعودت عليه وبطلت تشعر بالخوف زي الاول ...تعال اجلس بجانبي يا فارس فوق هذا القبر . 

انصاع فارس لطلبها وجلس كطفل صغير يتلقى الاوامر من امه ..! 

- وسألته قائلة : اتعلم يا فارس فوق قبر من تجلس ؟ 

فقام فارس عن القبر بحركة لا شعورية وسريعة !!! 

- فقالت له ياسمين بهدوء وثقة : لا تخاف يا حبيبي لا تخف ، الاموات ..." ما بخوفوا حد ..بس الطيبين هم اللي بخوفو ا ". 

- فقال فارس : ياسمين انت جنية ولأ شبح ميت ؟؟؟ 

- فقالت : لا يا حبيبي ، خلي عقلك كبير شوي ، وبلاش هيك افكار انا مش جنية ولا شبح ميت ، انا انسانة مثلي مثلك ...ودمي من دمك وجذوري من جذورك والفرق بيني وبينك اني انثى وانت ذكر وكل ما بدك تعرف اكثر لازم تفتح قبر وان حبيت تعرف حكايتي وحكايتك ،لا تخاف وافتح قبر ، وراح تلاقي فيه اللي يساعدك واللي يدلك 

ووقفت ياسمين واقتربت من فارس وهمست في أذنه وكانها لا تريد ان يسمعها احد : فارس انا بعرف انك بتحبني وانا كمان بحبك يا فارس وقدري وقدرك راح يجمعنا بقبر واحد ..لا تخاف يا فارس وافتح القبر علشان تعرف الحقيقة ، 

وسارت ياسمين بين القبور تاركة فارس خلفها وعن بعد التفتت الى فارس وقالت بصوت عال خيل لفارس ان الاموات ستستيقظ من قبورها .. : " ان طلعت الشمس يكون الوقت قد فات " .. واختفت ياسمين .. 



اخذ فارس ينظر الى القبر الذي جلست عليه ياسمين وكلما فكر ان يفتحه ينتابه شعور كبير بالخوف وتقفز الى مخيلته عشرات الصور عما قد يراه في داخل القبر ، ولكن الفضول كان اقوى من الخوف ، واقترب فارس من القبر واخذ يحرك بلاطة القبر حتى ازاحها عن مكانها ، ونظر داخل القبر فرأى غير ما كان يتوقعه ...صندوقا قديما من النحاس كان يبدو عليه انه صنع منذ مئات السنين ...اخرج فارس الصندوق من داخل القبر وفتحه ليرى ما بداخله . وفي اقل من لحظة اغمض عينيه وفتحهما ..خيل اليه انه سيجد في الصندوق قبل ان يفتحه جمجمة او يدا مبتورة او ربما اصبعا او أي شيء يبعث على الرعب والخوف ولكن فارس وجد ما لم يكن يتوقعه ...وجد " وثيقة زواج " قديمة جدا تحمل اسم (سالم قاسم الدهري وجورجيت عيسى الشامي) وخاتمي زواج من الذهب كان واضحا انهما لم يستخدما منذ عشرات السنين. كانت الوثيقة مهترئة ...والعث والعفن فعلا بها فعل الدهر في تغيير الاشياء ..كانت مؤرخة قبل 150 عاما الا انه كان من السهل قراءة المحتويات والتاريخ الذي يدل على توقيعهما قبل 150 عاما والتي يعتقد انها سجلت وكتبت في الشام. 

حمل فارس الصندوق وسار متعرجا بين القبور في طريقه للخروج من المقبرة وهو يتلفت يمينا ويسارا خوفا من ان يراه احد او يقبض عليه افراد من الشرطة في هذه الساعة وخاصة انه ما زال يواجه تهمة تدنيس المقابر في المحكمة بسبب ام الجماجم وما حدث في مقبرة طبريا . 

سار فارس بين القبور يبحث عن مخرج يخرجه من المقبرة بسلام ولكن على ما يبدو فقد ضل طريقه بين القبور فاخذ يسير من جهة الى اخرى وبحذر عسى ان يجد منفذا يفضي به الى الخارج ..بحث طويلا ولكن دون جدوى ، وكأن المقبرة لم يعد لها أي مخرج ، توقف فارس ونظر حوله في كل الاتجاهات ولم يستطع ان يتبين طريقه ، قرر ان يسير باحدى الاتجاهات حتى نهاية المقبرة ومن ثم يقفز عن سور المقبرة رغم ارتفاعه العالي 

سار بين القبور في اتجاه واحد وبخط مستقيم ، مشى فارس وكلما اعتقد انه قطع مئات الامتار كان يفأجا بانه قد عاد من حيث بدأ المسير وكأنه كان يمشي على كرة كلما لف لفة عاد الى مكانه ، وتوقف بعض الوقت، واخذ يحدث نفسه " انا مشيت في هاي الجهة وبخط مستقيم يعني لازم يكون في بداية وفي نهاية يبدو ان الخوف والقلق افقدني تركيزي ". 

كرر فارس المحاولة مرة اخرى بعد ان صمم على ان يسير بخط مستقيم واخذ في حسابه انه لن يلف حول أي قبر حتى لو قفز عنه ففعل هذا ولكنه عاد الى حيث ابتدأ. ايقن فارس انه متورط وان ما يحدث امر غير طبيعي ، وانه وقع في مصيدة ولن يخرج من هذه المقبرة حيا، تذكر كلام ياسمين حينما قالت له انها ستفتح له قبرا . 

دب الخوف والذعر بقلب فارس وراح يشتم نفسه " ما اغباني لقد فتحت قبري بيدي " ...!!! 

هل يعني هذا اني ميت ولن اخرج من هذه المقبرة ... واستمر فارس بحديثه مع نفسه ....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء الثامن



(مو تخافو من الصوره)
استمر يحدث نفسه ... يسالها ويجيب انا لن اموت ، انني لست ميتا ولهذا كلما سرت عدة امتار عدت الى نفس المكان فالاموات لا يخرجون من المقابر وانا لم اجد طريقي .. كلا ربما انا مجرد روح لميت وان ما يحدث معي يدل على ذلك ... جسدي مدفون وروحي طليقة يا الهي ساصاب بالجنون يا الهي ارحمني ، ان كنت ميتا اعلمني وان كنت حيا اخرجني من محنتي ومن هذا المازق

وسار فارس باتجاه القبر الذي فتحه وفي داخله شك رهيب وخوف قاتل من ان يجد جسده ملحودا في القبر ... اقترب من القبر ، نظر الى داخله بحذر ، تفحصه بعناية ودقة بحث في ارجائه 

لم يجد شيئا هز رأسه ساخرا من نفسه محدثا اياها متمتما : الحمد لله انا مش مدفون يعني انا مش ميت ، بس انا انجنيت وطار عقلي وانجنيت على كل حال "مجنون ...مجنون" .. فمجنون حي احسن من عاقل ميت " 

التفت فارس من جديد ليجد على بلاطة باب القبر التي ازاحها ليفتحه كتابة منقوشة بخط محفور على سطحها ولم يكن قد شاهدها من قبل .... نظف الغبار عنها وازاح بعض الطين الذي كان يواري جزءا منها وقرأ :

في كل قبر سر ولكل سر قبر اذا خرج السر من القبر سار وان كشف القبر عن السر انهار فتعال في الظلمة لتكون سري او اهرب من خيط نور قادم واغلقني 

وما ان قرأ فارس هذه العبارات حتى تذكر كلمات ياسمين الاخيرة التي قالتها له قبل ان تغادر المقبرة " فارس ان طلعت الشمس بكون الوقت فات " 

اغلق فارس القبر بسرعة وحمل الصندوق واخذ يركض مسرعا وما هي الا عدة امتار فقط حتى وجد نفسه خارج المقبرة وكانت الشمس قد بدأت بالبزوغ مشرقة ... تنفس فارس الصعداء وايقن انه قد قضى ساعات طويلة داخل المقبرة وسار باتجاه سيارته ، فتحها والقى بجسده على الكرسي وادار المفتاح ليشغل المحرك. 

وفي لمحة عين انطلقت السيارة بسرعة جنونية ... نظر في المرآه ليرى كتلة من السواد تجثم في الكرسي الخلفي

تملكه الخوف وادار راسه الى الخلف ليجد ياسمين تقول له وهي تتثاءب : صباح الخير يا فارس ... وبحركة سريعة وخفيفة انتقلت من المقعد الخلفي الى المقعد الامامي الى جانب فارس ، وتكمل حديثها وهي تتثائب : ليش طولت يا فارس ، انا ظليت استناك حتى انعست ونمت بدون ما ادري عن حالي 

- فقال : انت عارفة ليش انا طولت ولأ بتتخوثي ..!! 

- فقالت : شو مالك على هالصبح ، انا شو بعرفني مش يمكن اعجبتك القعدة علشأن هيك طولت ...!! 

- قال : ياسمين انت الشيطان بحالو انت الشيطان اللي بنشوفوا في الافلام الاجنبية ، والي صار معاي في المقبرة معناه عمل شياطين . 

- فقالت : طيب يا حبيبي بلاش تشوف افلام اجنبية كثير علشأن صحتك وعقلك ما يصير ترلّلي ,واحكيلي شو صار معك ، انا مش فاهمة اشي 

- فقال : ما انت عارفة شو اللي صار ، اختفت كل ابواب المقبرة ، وما كان الها نهاية ، انت بدك تجننيني خليتيني افتح القبر ، انت اكيد ساحرة انت مش انسانة مستحيل تكوني انسانة في واحدة في الدنيا كلها بتدخل مقابر في الليل وبتعمل اللي انت بتعمليه. انت شيطانة واللي بتعمليه واللي شفتو منك من يوم ما عرفتك اشي بخلي العقل يطير وما بقدر عليه انسان، شو بدك مني قولي لي وخلصيني ، وان كان هدفك تجنينيني ، فانا انجنيت وخلاص. 



- فقالت : يا حبيبي من ناحية انك راح تنجن ، انت راح تنجن اكيد وهذا الموضوع ما في عندي فيه أي شك ، بس لسه بكير عليك ، واذا كنت يا حبيبي بتقول عني شيطانة ، فانا احلى شيطانة في حياتك . وعلى فكرة يا حبيبي بكره حتعرف انو اذا كان في شياطين ، فتاكد انهم تعلموا الشيطنة في مدرسة اجدادك، والشياطين يا حبيبي ما بتخلف ملائكة ، وبكره حتعرف اصلك الراقي علشان تروح تنام وترتاح وتحلم احلام سعيدة وبرضوا انا تاخرت ولازم اروح هلا اتحرك وبنحكي في الطريق . 

حرك فارس السيارة وسار يشق طريقه مسرعا باتجاه مدينة الناصرة وعشرات الاسئلة تدور في راسه افقدته القدرة على التركيز في شيء ، ويبدوا ان ياسمين ادركت حجم الارهاق والتعب الشديد الذي الم بفارس ، وطلبت منه ان يوقف السيارة على يمين الشارع وان ينزل منها . 

- فقال : ليش شو في ؟ اوقف فارس السيارة ونزلت ياسمين واتجهت الى الباب الآخر 

وفتحته وقالت لفارس: انزل يا حبيبي لا تخاف

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء التاسع

نزل فارس من السيارة وهو حائر من طلب ياسمين ذات الخمار ولكنها طلبت منه ان يجلس في الكرسي مكانها. وركبت هي خلف المقود وامام حيرة وذهول فارس من هذا الموقف ، مع انه لم يعترض ولم يتفوه بكلمة واحدة ، انما ابتسم معجبا بالطريقة اللبقة التي تصرفت بها ياسمين. 

ادارت محرك السيارة وقادتها ببراعة فائقة وكانها خبيرة سياقة من عشرات السنين . 

- فقال فارس : ياسمين انا لا افهم كيف بتقدري تشوفي من ورا هالخمار الاسود . 

- فقالت : اللّي تعود على العتمة والظلام بيقدر يشوف في العتمة والظلام ، فكيف عاد من وراء هالخمار ...من ورا الخمار يا فارس بقدر اشوف الناس على حقيقتها ...!! 

- قال : شو وجع هالقلب وحيرة هالدماغ يا ياسمين ، انت حيرتيني معاكي ... انت حلوة ومثل فلقة القمر ومش فاهم ليش لابسه اسود كنك بتجيبي الشؤم مثل الغراب . 

- قالت : انا بعرف اني حلوة واحلى من القمر كمان ، بس انا ما بحب يشوفني الا جوزي وابو بناتي . 

- قال فارس : متفاجئا ..انت مجوزة يا ياسمين ...؟! 

- قالت : لا يا حبيبي انا مش متجوزة بس عن قريب ناوية اتجوزك انت علشان انخلف بنات حلوات يطلعوا لامهم ، ويكونوا احلى من القمر ... 

- قال : طيب ما دمت انا اللي حتتجوزيه ورايح اصير أبو بناتك واولادك ، ليش ما تشيلي خمار الشؤوم عاد... 

- فقاطعته وقالت : ابو بناتي مش ولادي علشان احنا ما بنحب نخلف اولاد وبعدين احنا ما تجوزنا بعد علشان اشيل الخمار ، وعلشان نتجوز لازم انت توافق تسكن معي ... 

- قال : انا يا حبيبتي مستعد اسكن معك وين ما بدك ، ان شاء الله في جهنم ، انت اطلبي وانا بنفذ !!! 

- قالت : لا يا روحي خلي جهنم لعيلتك وذكورها ، انا وانت حنسكن في قبر حلو ومرتب. 

- قال : ياسمين ...خليني ارتاح ، وقولي لي مين انت وشو حكايتك مع القبور ؟؟؟ 

- فقالت : في الصندوق اللي طلعتوا بداية الحكاية ، وفي الصندوق انكتب قدري وقدرك واللي بصير لا هو ذنبي ولا ذنبك ، علشان هيك ما تسألنيش كثير ، دور بنفسك فكل شيء انكتب ومصيرك ملعون قبل ما تنولد ولاتلومني على اللي بدو يصير ...لوم اجدادك والعنهم كل حين ... 

- قال : انا مش فاهم يا ياسمين كل اللي في الصندوق دبلتين ووثيقة زواج فيها اسماء ، انا شو دخلي فيها، انا لا بعرف جورجيت الشامي ولا بعرف سالم الدهري ...؟ 

- فقالت : اصلي واصلك من هون ابتدا ... 

- قال : يعني انت من عيلة الدهري ؟؟؟ 

- قالت ياسمين بغضب : ما بشرفنا ننحسب على عيلة الدهري وقذارتها ... 

- قال فارس : طيب يا ياسمين بس علشان افهم ، انت مش من عيلة الدهري ..انت من عيلة الشامي ؟!!! 

- قالت ياسمين : لا عيلة الدهري ولا عيلة الشامي بتشرفنا ...!! 

- قال فارس : معلش يا ياسمين انا عقلي صغير يا ستي ، خذيني على قد عقلي واشرحي لي شو قصدك من ورا كل هالخلبطات ، شو بتقصدي من موضوع اصلي واصلك ، وشو اصلك اذا هو مش من عيلة الدهري ولا من عيلة الشامي ، فهميني وخذيني على قد عقلي. 

- قالت : احنا اصلنا من جورجيت ، لا قبل جورجيت النا اصل ولا بعد جورجيت حيكون لنا اصل ولما انا راح اخلف بنت حتحمل اسم جورجيت ، علشان كل بنت من نسل جورجيت مش راح تحمل اسم ابوها ولا ابو ابوها ..حتحمل اسم امها وام امها ، وما بدنا من نسلنا ذكور ومش حنحمل اسم ذكور ، وكل بنت حتحمل معها فخر وشرف جورجيت ودموع وعذاب جورجيت ..وكل بنت حتحملها لبنتها ومن جيل لجيل مش حنشوف شمس ولا نور ما دام في ذكر من عيلة الشامي ومن عيلة الدهري بشوف النور. 

وبالرغم من حيرة فارس الا انه ابتسم وقال : يا لطيف على حقد النسوان ، مع اني مش فاهم لهلق شيء ,بس انا فهمت انو في قصة طويلة ، قصة ثار وانتقام من رجال عيلة الدهري والشامي ، اللي هم اصل عيلتك ...طيب انا شو خصني في هالموضوع ، انا لا من عيلة الشامي ولا من عيلة الدهري والحمد لله ,كل عيلتنا معروفة لعاشر جد وجذورها واصلنا معروف ..وهيها اذا بدك شوفيها في شجرة العيلة .... وهلق انا وعيلتي شو دخلنا في هالقصة ... 

- قالت ياسمين : دمك من دمهم يا فارس وريحتك من ريحتهم . 

وفي هذه الاثناء كانت السيارة التي تقودها ياسمين قد وصلت الى بيت فارس لتطلب منه ياسمين ان يذهب ويرتاح ,واذا اراد ان يعرف المزيد فليبحث بنفسه . نزل فارس من السيارة بعد ان رفضت ياسمين ان تعطيه اية فرصة للنقاش ، ودخل فارس البيت ليتذكر سيارته التي نسيها تماما ، والتي استمرت ياسمين بقيادتها الى جهة مجهولة . 

اخذ فارس يضحك بينه وبين نفسه ويتساءل : " هل ستعيد ياسمين السيارة ام ان السيارة ذهبت في خبر كان...؟! " 

دخل فارس البيت ليستريح لعله ينسى ما مر به أمس ، وما هي الا ساعات حتى حضرت والدة فارس وبدات بايقاظه من نومه لان على الهاتف من تصر على ان تحدثه لامر هام جدا ، قام فارس وتوجه نحو الهاتف ورد عليه ... ولم يكن يشك للحظة واحدة ان التي تريده هي ياسمين .. 

لم يخب ظنه وردت ياسمين وقالت له : فارس ساحضر في منتصف الليل لاصطحابك معي ، انتظرني على باب المنزل . 

واغلقت ياسمين الخط دون استئذان او وداع .. ومرت ساعات ثقيلة وبطيئة وفارس يفكر اين ستصطحبه هذه المجنونة في منتصف الليل وأية مقبرة سيزورانها وأية مفاجئة تنتظره ، وفجاة سمع فارس ومعه كل سكان المنطقة صوت " زامور " سيارة متقطعا ومتواصلا بطريقة مزعجة لم يعهدها سكان ذلك الشارع من قبل ، حتى ان معظمهم قد استيقظ على هذا الصوت المزعج ، ومنهم من اخرج رأسه من الشباك ليرى ما يحدث ومنهم من فتح الباب وخرج لاستطلاع الامر .. ويبدو ان حظ فارس التعس جعله الوحيد الذي لم يسمع الزامور حتى دق احد الجيران الباب على فارس .. وفتح فارس الباب وقال له الجار وهو يرمقه بنظرات مريبة 
: " في ناس بالسيارة بدهم اياك " ... 

احمر وجه فارس خجلا من الاحراج الذي وقع فيه وخاصة ان الزامور العالي المزعج المتواصل لم يتوقف.. وعيون الناس تراقبه وهو يسير باتجاه السيارة مسرعا ليوقف هذا الازعاج ..فتح باب السيارة وصرخ في ياسمين قائلا : فضحتيني ... شو انت مجنونة ؟ 

ردت ياسمين وهي تضحك : الحق عليك انت .. ما انا اتصلت فيك وقلتلك تستناني على الباب ، وانت ما إستنيت وعلشان هيك انا اضطريت ازمر علشان تطلع وما نتأخر... 

- فقال لها : يا مجنونة انت واقفة بعيد عن البيت وانا كيف بدي اعرف انك اجيتي ، وكيف بدك اسمع صوت الزامور؟ هو انت لمين بتزمري...؟! 

- قالت له : ما انا مريت من جنب البيت وانت ما كنت واقف علشان هيك ابتعدت عن البيت وصرت ازمر ، بلكي طل واحد عليّ ويروح ينادي عليك .. ولأ بتعرف انا حقولك بصراحة انا شفت الشارع عندكم هادىء وممل اكثر من اللازم ، وحبيت اعمل حركة واغير شوي .. وما صار اشي شوية ازعاج والسلام . 

- ابتسم فارس وحث ياسمين ان تتحرك من المنطقة بسرعة ليخرج بسرعة من هذا الجو المشحون بالتساؤلات. 

- قال فارس : ياسمين حد شافك ؟ 

- قالت : قول في حد ما شافني ، كل جيرانك اجو لعند السيارة وسألوني شو في ..؟! 

- قال فارس : وشو حضرتك جاوبتيهم ؟ 

- قالت : بسيطة انا فتحت الشباك وقلتلهم مساء النور ، انا اسمي ياسمين وانا خطيبة فارس ، وانا بستناه علشان نطلع نسهر سوا واتفضلوا معنا ... 

- قال فارس : الله يخرب بيتك ، فضحتيني وبكره راح اصير قصة المنطقة ، المهم هلق على أي مقبرة ناوية توخذيني نسهر سوا في هالمناسبة السعيدة ..؟! 

- قالت : اليوم انا محضرتلك مفاجئة حلوة كثير ، انا ناوية اخذك على قبر عمتك يا فارس... 



- قال فارس : بس عمتي ما ماتت وبعدها طيبة . 

- قالت ياسمين : لما نصل بنشوف مين بعرف اكثر انا ولأ انت يا فارس ال... وان كان عندك شجاعة حتفتح قبرها علشان تعرف ان كانت ميتة ولأ طيبة... 

اوقفت ياسمين السيارة بجانب احد جبال الجليل الاعلى ، ونزلت منها وطلبت من فارس ان ينزل ..وفعل فارس ذلك ..واشارت بيدها باتجاه الجبل 

وقالت : اترى ذلك الجبل يا فارس ...هناك " قبر عمتك " 

- فضحك فارس وقال : وهل عمتي " الله يطول عمرها " مدفونة هناك ...ولأّ انت بدك تدفنيها ؟ 

- فقالت ام الجماجم ياسمين : نعم هناك قبرها ، وهناك دفنت ...فاطلب لها الرحمة ... 

- فضحك فارس وقال : ياسمين يا روحي ... انا يا حبيبتي مليش يومين شايف عمتي ؟؟ 

- قالت ياسمين : اسمع يا فارس ، لقد قلت لك ان عمتك قد ماتت فهذا معناه انها ماتت .. 


وان اردت ان تتاكد وتعرف الحقيقة ... فتعال لنصعد لاريك قبرها .

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوررررررررره يالبريئه

تحياتي

----------


## malaak

ناطرين الباقي!!!

بالله عليك ما تتأخري...

 ملاك

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*ماشاءالله الكل يبي يعرف شبصير >>>>>>>اني منهم* 

*يالله ضحكوووه بسرعه حطي الاجزاء الاخرى تراني مشوقه * 

*عاد لاطولي علينا <<<< خلاص بلا هدره*

*يعطيش ربي العافيه* 


*تحياتي,,*

*بنوتة توتة*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اي كذا الي يبي يتغلى يمهل ولا يرد بسرعه ..

ضحكوووه والله بقتلش أنا ما أشتهي استنى حرام عليش ..

يالله حطي الباقي عفيه خيتو ..

خوش والله حتى الدلع يدلعوش وانتي مره يالله نستنى ترا ..

*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اشكركم على المرور :bigsmile:  
بنوتة توتة
مابطول عليكم بس انتي مو تهدري واجد :wink:  
ام الرفاريف توتوه
أمير العاشقين
لازم نتغلى وللللللللللل فيها قتل بعد  :weird:  
خلاص بحط الاجزاء بس مو تقتلني 
اي دلعوني عشان احط ليكم الباقي  :embarrest:  
ترى يقولو ان الصبر مفتاح الفرج لازم تصبر :noworry:

----------


## أمير العاشقين

> أمير العاشقين
> لازم نتغلى وللللللللللل فيها قتل بعد  
> خلاص بحط الاجزاء بس مو تقتلني 
> اي دلعوني عشان احط ليكم الباقي  
> ترى يقولو ان الصبر مفتاح الفرج لازم تصبر





*ادري خيه ..*

*بس ويش اسوي انا هذا طبعي نافي صبر استني شي ..*

*يالله خيه استناش ..*

*وماعاش من يقتلك ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

وسارت ياسمين المقنعة تصعد الجبل ولكن فارس امسك بها من كتفها وقال لها : يا مجنونة وين رايحة في هالليل .؟ 

- قالت : انا ذاهبة لاريك قبر عمتك ... 

- قال فارس : اي انسانة انت ...الا تخافي ...الا تعرفي الخوف ...كيف سنصعد الجبل في مثل هذه الساعة المتاخرة وهذا الظلام الدامس ...؟ الا تخافي من الوحوش والضباع ؟...تعالي نذهب الان وان كنت مصرة على هذه اللعبة فسنعود غدا ونكملها في النهار ...تعالي الان نذهب من هنا ... 

- قالت ياسمين : الوحوش والضباع لا تخيف احدا ، كما ان قلوبها لا تخلوا من الرحمة التي لو كانت عند اجدادك لما كنت انت هنا اليوم ، وعمتك قتلت في الظلام وماتت في الظلام ودفنت في الظلام والحقيقة التي تدفن في الظلام ، لا تخرج الا في الظلام .. وانت يا فارس يا ابن عائلة الدهري يا ابن عائلة الظلام تعال ولاتكن جبانا ، ففي مثل هذه الساعة وهذا اليوم سار اجدادك وابوك واعمامك من هذه الطريق ليتركوا فيها بصماتهم القذرة . 

وقف فارس مذهولا فهو لا يدري ماذا يجيبها ...؟ وماذا يقول لها ..؟ وكيف يقنعها.. انه ليس من عائلة الدهري وان عمته ما زالت حية ..! 

واحتار فارس ماذا يفعل معها وكيف يقنعها انه لا دخل له بجنونها ... هل يهرب ويتركها ام يصعد معها الجبل الموحش المرعب الذي لا يسمع فيه الا العواء والنباح ، ولكن ياسمين كانت اسرع من افكار فارس واقتربت منه وامسكت بيده واخذت تقوده باتجاه الجبل وفارس منقاد خلفها لا ينبس بحرف واحد كطفل صغير امسكت امه بيده واخذت تسير امامه وهو خائف ... 

وحينما وصلت ياسمين منتصف الجبل تركت يد فارس وسارت ورفعت يدها لفوق واخذت تصرخ بصوت عال تردد صداه في انحاء الجبل والجبال المجاورة له 

يا ربيحة ... يا ربيحة 

يا ابنة واخت القتلة 

يا ابنة العائلة الملعونة 

يا ابنة الدهري ... 

يا لعنة الجبل ..اخرجي من قبرك 

واسمعينا صوتك واستقبلي قريبك 

ملعون اخر جاء ليزورك 

يحمل اسمك ودمك ويحمل لعنة عائلتك 

اخرجي يا ربيحة ... اخرجي يا ربيحة 


وما ان اكملت ياسمين كلامها حتى بدأ يسمع صوت امرأة يقشعر له الابدان ويصدر من كل الانحاء ... امرأة تصرخ وتستغيث وصراخها يعلو اكثر واكثر وبكاؤها يقطع القلوب من الحزن ... 

تصرخ : من شأن الله ارحموني ... من شأن الله اتركوني ... انا ما عملت شيء ... انا مظلومة ... انا مظلومة لا تقتلوني ... من شان الله يا بابا ... من شان الله يا بابا لا تموتوني ... لا تموتوني ... 

وصرخة آلم عالية تلتها صرخة اخرى واخرى حتى توقف الصراخ وكان المرأة التي كانت تصرخ ما عادت قادرة على الصراخ ... واخذ يسمع صوت حفر في الارض ولهث مجموعة من الرجال ومن ثم صوت خطوات تتلاشى وكانها تغادر المكان ... في هذه الاثناء كان فارس قد امسك بيد ياسمين بقوة وكأنه يحتمي بها ... وتلفت في جميع الاتجاهات باحثا عن مصدر الصوت وياسمين ما زالت واقفة حتى حل السكون والهدوء على الجبل والتفتت ياسمين الى فارس وقالت له وهو ما زال مستمرا مجمدا يرتجف من الخوف 

- قالت : فارس لماذا انت خائف ؟... ومما انت خائف ... من الوحوش والضباع ام من عائلتك ... في مثل هذه الساعة وهذا اليوم قبل سنين طويلة قتلت عمتك ، والذي قتلها هو ابوك وجدك واعمامك ... حتى الوحوش والضباع هربت من الجبل حينما قدموا واحضروها معهم ... حتى الوحوش والضباع كانت سترحمها ... اما لماذا قتلت ...؟ فان اردت ان تعرف عليك ان تفتح قبرها..! 

واصل فارس الاستماع الى ياسمين بدون ان يتكلم وما زال يرتجف من الخوف ... وياسمين تقول له : لا تخف يا فارس ... لا تخف ... لا يوجد شيء في هذا الجبل يؤذيك ... لا تخف انها مجرد اصوات الموتى لا تخيف ولا تؤذي ... انها اصوات ستبقى ساكنة لهذا الجبل لتشهد على جريمة لم يكشف عنها احد وسيسمع هذه الاصوات ... كل من يقترب من هذا الجبل ... في مثل هذه الساعة وهذا اليوم ... هذا جبل ربيحة الملعون. 

- ونطق فارس وقال : ارجوك يا ياسمين ... دعينا نذهب من هنا ... ارجوك اخرجيني من هذا المكان لا اريد ان اعرف شيئا ... ارجوك ... 

- فقالت ياسمين : لماذا انت خائف ...؟ لا تكن جبانا ... أي رجل انت ...؟ هذه فرصتك لتعرف الحقيقة ...حقيقة عائلتك ... ان ذهبت من هنا وان اشرقت الشمس ستضطر ان تنتظر عاما كاملا لتستطيع معرفة الحقيقة ... هيا كن شجاعا ولا تضيع الفرصة بخوفك ... هيا اطرد الخوف من قلبك ... لا داعي لان يقتلك الفضول وانت تنتظر عاما كاملا لتعرف عن عائلتك ... 

- فقال فارس : ياسمين انا بعرف عائلتي جيدا ... ارجوك انا لست من عائلة الدهري ولا اريد ان اعرف عنهم شيئا ولا دخل لي بهم ... صدقيني لا اريد ان اعرف عنهم شيئا ... انا اعرف من هو والدي ومن هو جدي ومن هم اعمامي ولا احد منهم يحمل اسم الدهري ... فكفاك عبثا بي ... لا اريد ان اصاب بالجنون بقصة مجنونة لا دخل لي بها . 

- فاقتربت ياسمين من فارس وامسكت بيدها يده ووضعت اليد الاخرى على خده وقالت: فارس حبيبي انا لازم اتجوزك ... ولا انت نسيت انو احنا لازم نتجوز ... مش انا اخترتك زوجا لي وانت وافقت يا حبيبي ؟؟... فارس مش انت بتحبني وبدك تتجوزني ، علشان هيك يا حبيبي لازم تعرف القصة وتعرف حقيقتك وحقيقة عيلتك الوسخة يا حبيبي ... ما تخاف انا جنبك ... انا صحيح وعدتك انو رايح افتحلك قبر ... بس انا يا حبيبي ما بدي أأذيك ولا تنسى انو انت راح تكون جوزي وابو بناتي ... اسمع كلامي علشان اقدر احميك من لعنة ابوك واجدادك ... هاي انا بنت ومش خايفة ... وانت زلمة ومش لازم تخاف ... 

- فقال فارس : ياسمين انا مش مقتنع انك انسانة ومش ممكن تكوني انسانة ... انت سر غامض .. انت مش من البشر ... انت ام الجماجم ... جنية ... شيطانة ... ساحرة ... روح ميت من الفضاء ما بعرف ... بس انتي مش من البشر ... من يوم ما عرفتك وانا ما بعرف الا الجماجم والاموات والقبور وطول وقتك لابسة اسود باسود ... ما بدك حد يشوف حتى اصبعك ... صحيح انا خايف وكل انسان لازم يخاف ... بس انت ما بتخافي لانك مش من الانس . 

- فقالت ياسمين : حبيبي فارس بس هبل ... انا قبل هالمرة حكيتلك اني انسانة ومن البشر واكثر من هيك ، انا بحمل دمك واصلي من اصلك ... وانت قبل هالمرة شفتني ولأّ نسيت يا روحي ؟ 

- فقال فارس : صحيح انا شفتك بس هذا ما بعني انك مثل كل البنات ... 

- فقاطعته ياسمين وقالت : مزبوط كلامك ...انا مش مثل كل البنات ... انا احلى منهم كلهم ... انا قلت لك قبل هالمرة انو اذا الله خلق وحدة حلوة فهي انا يا حبيبي ، وعلى فكرة ممكن هلق تشوفني للمرة الثانية يا فارس. 

وبرغم من اشتياق فارس لرؤية ياسمين ذات الخمار مرة اخرى ، الا ان خوفه من الجبل واصوات الموتى كان اقوى من اشتياقه ... 

- فقال لها : ما بدي اشوفك ... انا بدي اخلص من لعبة الاموات والقبور هاي . 

- فابتسمت ياسمين وبكلمات هادئة وواثقة وقالت له : لا يا حبيبي انت حاب تشوفني وحابب تلمس ايدي بدون ما اكون لابسة الكفوف وحابب تحضني وكمان حابب تبوسني ... واشياء اكثر من هيك كمان ... 

فصمت فارس ولم يتكلم وكأنه بصمته يؤكد على ما قالته ... بل ان بريق عينيه يؤكد كل كلمة قالتها ويدعوها ان تفعل ذلك ... وبدأت ياسمين بنزع الخمار وكأنها تلبي طلب عيون فارس ... وبان وجه ياسمين وكانه البدر ... وحركت راسها بدلال يمينا وشمالا ليتناثر شعرها الاسود الطويل الممزوج بظلام الجبل ... ورفعت يدها اليمنى وباسنانها امسكت طرف القفاز وسحبته من يدها بدلال لتخرج اصابعها من القفاز ... لتظهر كفة يدها الناعمة الملساء .. وفعلت كذلك بيدها اليسرى .. والقت بالقفازين في الهواء ليهبطا على الارض على بعد عدة امتار الى جانبها ... وباطراف اصابعها وعيون فارس تراقبها .. اخذت بفك خيوط العباءة التي تحجب جسدها متعمدة الابطاء .. وقالت : فارس حبيبي تعال وساعدني وفك الخيط ،, فانا لا استطيع .. 

طوق فارس ياسمين بيديه وبدأ بقضم الخيط باسنانه بعد ان فشل بحله ، وتحثه هي على ان يسرع قبل ان تشرق الشمس ... وتلقي ياسمين بجسدها فوق التراب .. وتشد فارس معها الى الارض وهو ما زال يقضم الخيط بفمه واسنانه .. حتى لم يبق من الخيط شيئا ، وينتقل الى الخيط الذي يليه ... 

يرفع فارس رأسه ويقترب لوجه ياسمين حتى كاد ان يلامسها .. ولكنها وبحركة خفيفة ناعمة بطيئة تقف على قدميها ، وفارس ما زال مستلقيا على الارض يرمقها بعينيه . 

تقف ياسمين منتصبة وترفع العباءة التي سقطت عن كتفيها وصدرها ، وترمق فارس نظرة خبيثة ... متعمدة كلما رفعت العباءة قليلا تركها لتلامس وجه وجسد فارس وكأنها تستمتع بجنون وهي ترى بعيون فارس النار المتقدة التي تزداد مع كل حركة لها ... 

- وقالت بنبرة صوتها دافئه واثقة مجنونة : فارس ... فارس ... فارس ... اتريدني يا فارس الان ... اتريدني فوق هذا التراب حيث تستلقي وحيث اقف ... اتريدني الان يا فارس ...؟ انا ايضا اريدك ...؟

----------


## أمير العاشقين

* وبعدين شو صار ..*

*كملي ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء11

ولكن اريدك ان تعرف الحقيقة اكثر ... هنا حيث تستلقي دفنت عمتك ... احفر التراب وازحه لتعرف الحقيقة ان كنت تريدني ... اعرف الحقيقة 

لم يخف فارس حينما علم انه يستلقي فوق قبر المرأه التي كانت تصرخ والتي تقول له ياسمين انها عمته ... فقد كانت نار الاشتياق لياسمين اقوى من خوفه ومن رهبة الموت والقبر ... وبدأ بحفر التراب بكلتا يديه .. بجنون وعيونه متسمرة نحو ياسمين ... حفر اكثر واكثر وبقوة وعلى ضوء القمر .. التفت باتجاه يديه التي حملت شيئا ، ما ان راه حتى توقف مذعورا خائفا ... 

كان فارس قد راى بين يديه رأس امراة مقطوعا .. وقد تاكل من العفن الا الشعر الحريري الاسود الذي ما زال كما هو يغطي الراس المتعفن ودون ان يصاب بأي تلف وكأنه لفتاة مدللة تعتني به كل لحظة ... 

اصفر فارس وارتعش ولم يحتمل بشاعة ما راى ، وبدأ يتقيأ بشدة ودون توقف وسقط على الارض مغشيا عليه من هول الصدمة ومن هول ما راى ... وما ان فتح فارس عينيه حتى كانت الشمس قد اشرقت ... وجد نفسه في سيارته مستلقيا وبجانبه ياسمين تداعب شعره وجبينه برقة وحنان وفارس ينظر اليها ولا ينبس بحرف واحد .. وقد بدا الارهاق والتعب والقلق على وجهه واضحا جليا وعيونه تائهة حائرة مما يحدث معه .. 

وقال فارس وقد اغرورقت عيناه بالدموع : ياسمين ارحميني لم اعد احتمل .. ارجوك ... ارجوك ... واغلق عينيه مستسلما . 

وبدا على ياسمين التاثر لحال فارس المنهار وادركت ان فارس لم يعد يقوى ويحتمل اكثر من ذلك .. 

فقالت بنبرة حزينة : فارس هيا لاعيدك الى البيت لتنام قليلا وترتاح . 

- فقال فارس : وهل ساعرف طعما للنوم او الراحة وانا غارق في بحر من الالغاز لا اول ولا اخر له ... ماذا حدث معي يا ياسمين وكيف وصلت الى هنا ... الم نكن في الجبل ؟؟ 

- فقالت ياسمين : نعم يا حبيبي كنا في الجبل ولكن اغمي عليك فجاة وبدون سبب ، وبعد ذلك ايقظتك وعدنا الى السيارة وكنت متعبا فتركتك لتنام قليلا . 

ارتسمت على شفاه فارس ابتسامة ساخرة حزينة ومهمومة وقال : اغمي علي دون سبب ؟ ... اتقولين دون سبب ، وهل وجودنا في هذا المكان الرهيب في منتصف الليل ... نسمع صراخ وبكاء الاموات واحفر قبرا لاخرج راسا مقطوعا ... هل كل هذا لا يكفي ليكون سببا ؟؟؟ 

- قالت : فارس حبيبي ، لا ادري ما الذي تخيلته انت ... ولكن كل ما في الامر انك حفرت القبر واخرجت هذا ( الصندوق الصغير ) ولم يكن هناك راس ولا عظام ولكن ان تخيلت رأسا فذلك مجرد اوهام ... انظر الى الصندوق الذي اخرجته لعلك تجد بداخله شيئا يساعدك على معرفة حقيقتك وحقيقة عائلتك القذرة ... 

وانت بمحض ارادتك حفرت لتخرج الحقيقة المدفونة ولم يجبرك احد على ذلك ... حركت ياسمين السيارة واخذت تقودها بسرعة جنونية وهي تقول لفارس : الان ساوصلك الى البيت لتذهب وتنام قليلا وبعد ذلك ، افتح الصندوق وسترى ما يساعدك على معرفة جزء اخر من الحقيقة الملعونة . 

انهت ياسمين كلماتها وقادت السيارة بسرعة جنونية وكانها تسابق الريح ... طريقة قيادتها الجنونية للسيارة اربكت فارس واستفزته ليصرخ فيها : اوقفي السيارة ايتها المجنونة !!! 

وتبتسم ياسمين ولا تبالي وينفجر فارس غاضبا ويصرخ بها: اوقفي السيارة ... لكنها لم تبال بل زادت من السرعة اكثر واكثر . 

مد فارس يده الى مقود السيارة وهو يصرخ بها وكادت ياسمين تفقد السيطرة على السيارة التي اخذت تتمايل في وسط الشارع ولكنها ببراعة سيطرت على السيارة واوقفتها ... فارس قد اصفر لونه من الخوف وخاصة في اللحظات الاخيرة التي كادت السيارة تهوي بهما نحو واد سحيق . 

اوقفت ياسمين السيارة وقالت لفارس : مالك يا حبيبي ...في اشي ازعلك ؟ 

ومد فارس يده الى مفاتيح السيارة وسحبها ووضعها في جيبه خوفا من ان تعيد ياسمين الكرة مرة اخرى وخرج من السيارة وقال لها : انت مجنونة والله العظيم انك مجنونة .. 

وانا مجنون اللي ماشي ورا وحدة مجنونة ... ملعون ابو الحب وابو الفضول اللي معلقني فيك واللي مخليني امشي وراك مثل الكلب من مقبرة لمقبرة ومن جنون لجنون ... بفكر انو وصلنا لاخر محطة في هالقصة وبفكر انو اللعبة انتهت ولازم تنتهي هلأ.
فقالت ياسمين ساخرة : مش حتقدر تنهي شيء ... كل شيء بينتهي في وقته يا حبيبي. 

- فرد فارس : لا يا ام الجماجم ... انا اللي بقرر ان انهيه او ما انهيه . 

- قالت : قدر ومكتوب يا حبيب قلبي ومثل ما بحكو " المكتوب ما منو هروب " 

- قال : قدر ومكتوب الك مش الي ... 

- قالت : طيب قل لي كيف حتنهيه يا شاطر ؟ 

- قال : بسيطة كثير ..ما بدي اشوف وجهك مرة ثانية لامن بعيد ولا من قريب وهيك كل شيء انتهى . 

- قالت : تقدر ما تشتاق لي وما تفكر فيّ ؟ 

- قال : بقدر والايام حتثبت لك يا سيدة القبور . 

- قالت : بس انت بتحبني ومش حتقدر تعيش من دوني ولأ أنسيت اني قدرك يا فارس ؟ 

- قال : بس يا ياسمين كلامك الغامض ما عاد يؤثر في ... والحقيقة انني احببت اسلوبك الغامض واحببت طريقة كلامك وعلشان ما كنت بقدر اشوفك وانت متخفية ورا الخمار ... دفعني الفضول اطارد وراك ، مثلك مثل لغز صعب بحب الواحد يفكر فيه حتى يحله ... ولو كنت مش لابسة هالخمار ومتخفية كنت مثل أي وحدة ثانية .. والغمامة السوداء اللي انت لابستيها .. واللي كانت مسكرة على عقلي انزاحت . 

- قالت : يا فارس بلاش كذب ... انت عمرك شفت وحدة مثلي ...؟ 

- قال : بصراحة مجنونة مثلك ما شفت . 

- قالت : وحلوة مثلي شفت ؟ ولا باحلامك حتشوف ... 

- قال : الجمال مش كل شيء في الحياة !! 

- قالت ساخرة : يعني انت بطلت تحبني وزعلان مني يا حبيبي ؟؟؟ 

- قال : بدون مسخرة اللعبة انتهت ودوري على اسلوب ثاني ... 

- قالت : طيب ... بس بفكر انه بهمك تعرف حقيقتك وحقيقة عيلتك وقصة عمتك ربيحة وليش ابوك واعمامك قتلوها ..! 

- فضحك فارس من اعماق قلبه بصوت عال ...وقال : ياسمين يا مجنونة .. انت فكرك انا مصدق الهبل اللي انت بتحكيلي اياه ... صحيح انا كنت ماشي وراك خطوة بخطوة ... صحيح انو عندك قدرات غريبة جدا ومش طبيعية ومع اني ما كنت اؤمن بالسحر بس بشهدلك انك ساحرة وعلى مستوى كمان وانا ما كنت ماشي وراك علشان الكلام الفاضي اللي بتحكيه عن عيلة الدهري وعن عيلة الشامي وعن شو اسمها ربيحة ... انا كنت ماشي وراك انت وعلشانك انت ... وما كان مهم القصة اللي انت بتحكيها ، المهم اني اقدر اشوفك وابوسك و.... افهمت يا ياسمين ؟ 

- قالت ياسمين : شاطر يا فارس ... شاطر بس لا تنسى اني لعنة ابوك وابو ابوك واجدادك ... ومش حتقدر تهرب من اللعنة . 

- فضحك فارس وقال : طيب اسحريني قرد وتجوزيني ... واخذ يضحك ...!! 

- استفزت ياسمين وقالت : قلتلك انا مش ساحرة يا فارس ... انا انسانة مثلك ... 

- ابتسم فارس وازدادت ثقته بنفسه للنصر الذي حققه على ياسمين وقال : طيب بما انك انسانة مثلي شو رايك تخلعي هالعباية والخمار ونطلع انا وانت نسهر سهرة حلوة وننسى هالكلام الفاضي ، انا بعرف محل حلو ... 

- قاطعته ياسمين وقالت : انا مش رخيصة مثل الناس اللي بتعرفها ... 

- قال : بس امبارح في الجبل ما كنت ممانعة ... او انت بتحبي هيك سهرات بين القبور ... 

- قالت وقد استشاطت غضبا : صدقت امي وستي ...دم " الدهري " وسخ وكلكم واحد وشو بدو يخلف ابن الدهري الا كلب جديد يحمل اسمه . 

وفرح فارس وهو يرى ياسمين ام الجماجم مرتبكة مستفزة .. وشعر بنصر اخر على هذه المخلوقة الجبارة العجيبة .. ازداد غروره بنفسه واراد ان يراها ضعيفة اكثر واكثر ... 

اقترب منها مبتسما وبثقة عالية ومد يده الى الخمار الذي يغطي وجهها وسحبه من فوق راسها والقاه على الارض ليظهر وجه ياسمين وشعرها الذي تعجز الكلمات والاوصاف عن وصف ذلك الابداع الالهي المتناسق الجمال الذي يفوق كل جمال او صورة او خيال .....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء12

فوجئت ياسمين بجرأة فارس وثقته العالية بنزعه الخمار عن وجهها واخذت ترمقه بنظرات ثابتة سارحة لا يستطيع احد ان يفسرها ... 

صمت ياسمين جعل فارس يتمادى اكثر.. واقترب اكثر واخذ يداعب شعرها وعلى شفاهه ارتسمت ابتسامة خبيثة واثقة ومد يديه الى العباءة وفكها دون أي اعتراض من ياسمين وسقطت العباءة على الارض ولم يبق يغطي جسد ياسمين الفاتن الا ثوب حريري ناعم قصير ، تعلق بخيطين من كتفيها ... وياسمين واقفة بجانب السيارة كالصنم لا تتحرك وما زالت عينيها ثابتة ثاقبة تنظر الى فارس دون حراك . 

شعر فارس بالنصر الكبير الذي ما حلم ان يحققه ومد يديه وامسك بعنق ياسمين وشدها ليقبلها وباقل من جزء من الثانية ... 

رفعت ياسمين يدها اليمنى وصفعت فارس على وجهه صفعة كادت تلقيه على الارض لولا انه حافظ على توازنه في اللحظة الاخيرة قبل السقوط . 

رفع فارس يده ثائرا لرجولته التي اهينت .. وصفع ياسمين بيده على وجهها بقوة حركتها براكين الغضب التي كانت بداخله .. وزادتها قوة وشراسة .. لتسقط ياسمين على الارض بعد ان صرخت من الم تلك الصفعة ... لترمق فارس بنظرة مليئة بالحقد وتمسح بيدها اليسرى قطرات دم سقطت من انفها وفمها من شدة اللطمة ... وتقول لفارس وهي مازالت على الارض : 

فارس يا ابن الدهري 
ملعون القلب اللي حبك 
وملعونة انا ان رحمتك 
لازم تعرف قذارة اصلك 
روح اسأل امك كيف حملت فيك 
واسالها مين ابوك 
وفي أي بلاد اختك واخوك 
وذكرها بربيحة الملعونة 
ليش اختفت بليلة قمر 
وقلها انو القدر ما منو مفر 
ولعنة جورجيت حتطارد كل ذكر 

وعلشان تصدق شو بقول .. افتح الصندوق اللي طلعته من قبر ربيحة بايديك وشوف شو فيه ... 

واسرع فارس الى الصندوق ليفتحه ويرى ما بداخله وقلبه يدق وفكره يقول ان اللعبة ابتدات حيث انتهت ... فتح فارس الصندوق وذهل مما راى .. فقد وجد بداخل الصندوق حقيبة جلدية داخلها قطعة من قماش ملفوفة بعناية .... فتح فارس قطعة القماش ليجد فيها قطع ذهبية ومجوهرات من اساور وسناسيل واحجار كريمة تدل على ان صاحبها على درجة عالية من الثراء ، كما وجد مجموعة من الاوراق والصور القديمة ... نظر فارس نظرة فاحصة وسريعة الى الصور ليذهل مما رأى .. !! 

كانت تجمع مجموعة من الشباب والفتيات وعجوز وعجوزة ... وبشكل بديهي تبين ان الصورة جمعت في محتواها عائلة مكونة من اب وام وابناء ، وصعق فارس .. ليس من الصورة وحدها ولا المجوهرات والاحجار الكريمة وقيمتها .. انما من وجود احد الاشخاص الظاهرين في الصورة ... وهو فارس نفسه بطوله وعرضه ووجهه وعيونه وشعره وانفه حتى الندبة الظاهرة في ذقنه واضحة في الصورة وجميع الظاهرين في الصورة فيهم تشابه واضح وكبير يرى لاي ناظر بانه تشابه عائلي ، تمعن فارس بالصورة مرة ومرات وهو بحالة ذهول يتسائل عن كيفية وجوده ضمن الصورة التي تم تصويرها قبل عشرات السنين !!! 

كان فارس للوهلة الاولى سيشك بنفسه بانه قد تصورها مع هذه العائلة قبل سنوات ونسي ذلك مع الايام لولا ان الملابس التي يرتديها في الصورة كانت لأجيال سابقة ولا يمكن ان يكون قد ارتداها يوما ما .. تساءل بينه وبين نفسه ان هذه التشابه الكبير لا يمكن ان يكون الا لاخ توأم !! ولكن قدم الصورة والملابس وعمر فارس الحالي وعمره في الصورة يجعل الفكرة غير معقولة ... 

حار فارس وتساءل : لمن هذه الصورة ...؟!! لست انا وليس توأمي ؟!! ليست صورتي ولكن انا من في الصورة ؟!! لست انا !! ولكن انا هو !! ايعقل ان يخلق الله تشابها الى هذا الحد .. وصرخ فارس باعلى صوته بعد ان غلبته الحيرة : ... من انا ؟؟؟ من الذي في الصورة !!؟؟ ملتفتا الى حيث سقطت ياسمين بعد ان صفعها .. ولكن اين ياسمين...! 

استدار وبحث عنها حوله اختفت ياسمين ولم يعد لها اثر وكأن الارض انشقت وابتلعتها او انها قد استغلت انشغال فارس بمحتويات الصندوق وذهبت لتتركه في حيرته .. كلمات ياسمين الاخيرة اخذت تدور في رأس فارس وترن بأذنيه بشكل متلاحق .. 

روح اسال امك كيف حملت فيك ؟ روح اسال امك كيف حملت فيك ؟ واسألها مين ابوك وفي أي بلاد اختك واخوك ؟ 

ركض فارس باتجاه السيارة وفتح الباب وجلس خلف المقود وانطلق وهو يتمنى لو ان السيارة تطير وتوصله سريعا الى امه لعله يجد عندها بعض التفسيرات.. اخذ فارس يشق طريقه بسرعة وكأنه يسابق الوقت او يهرب من كلمات ياسمين ليطرد من مخيلته أي فكرة تقوده للشك بوالدته التي هي اغلى واعز الناس على قلبه .. ولكن هيهات ان ينجح في ايجاد فكرة معقولة ومقبولة تبعد امه عن هذه القصة الغريبة .. اقترب فارس بعد وقت من البيت وما زالت تدور في داخله خواطر مجنونة يجيب عليها ويسألها ويرفضها ويؤكد وينفي .. 
اوقف فارس السيارة بجانب البيت وحمل الصندوق ودخل مسرعا الى البيت ، اسرع الى غرفته ووضع الصندوق الذي بيده على سريره وخرج يبحث عن والدته في ارجاء البيت ولكن لا اثر لها ... غيابها زاد من قلقه واشعل النار بداخله .. النار التي لن يطفئها غير أمه بجوابها ..!!؟اسئلة تحاصر مخيلة فارس عن سر غيابها عن البيت !!! لا بد انها ذهبت الى السوق او ربما عند الجيران.. ربما.. وربما 

جلس فارس واستسلم لأمر واحد فليس بيده ما يعمله سوى ان ينتظرها الى ان تعود .. مرت دقائق كانها سنوات لم يستطع خلالها الصبر فقفز مسرعا الى الجيران لعله يجدها هناك ولكن حظه لم يسعفه اذ انها لم تكن هناك واقنع نفسه مجددا بالانتظار حتى تعود .. مرت الدقائق ببطء وانتهت الساعة والنصف وفارس يجلس شارد الذهن ينظم ويرتب افكاره .. كيف سيسأل امه وكيف ستكون طريقة الحوار ... ؟ 

خرخشة مفاتيح تقترب من الباب الرئيسي ترافقها خطوات متلاحقة وصرير الباب سبق دخول امه الى البيت انتفض مسرعا باتجاه الباب لاستقبالها .. كانت الام تحمل في يدها مجموعة من الاكياس المليئة ساعدها فارس وحمل عنها الاكياس وتوجه بها الى المطبخ ، جلس فارس على الكرسي وطلب من امه ان تجلس ليحدثها ... ولكنها قالت له : ان يتكلم على راحته حيث ستقوم هي بترتيب الاغراض ، فقام وساعدها وهو يعلم انها لن تصغي اليه ما دامت تشعر بأن هناك شيئا ليس في مكانه .. وبعد الانتهاء من الترتيب جلست 

وقالت :خير شو قصتك .. وشو اللي ذكرك انه ألك ام تعطيها من وقتك ؟ 

- امسك فارس يدها بكلتا يديه .....وقال : امي حبيبتي.. فهميني انا شاعر انه في سر كبير في حياتك ؛ في قصة ؛ في اشي ؟ احكيلي عنه ؟ 

- وبنظرة دافئة من عينيها قالت : سر شو يمّا اللي بتحكي عنه...؟ 

- فرد متلعثما : سر بيتعلق فيّ انا ؟!! 

- فقالت : يمّا شو هالكلام مالك انت الله يهديك ؟ 

- حار فارس اكثر ولم يملك الشجاعة ليتحدث بصراحه ، صمت قليلا ليفكر وبسرعة قال : اسمعت قبل هالمرة بأسم الدهري ؟ 

لم تجب عن السؤال وبدت على وجهها علامات الاضطراب والقلق والارتباك .. اعاد فارس السؤال مرة اخرى فاجابته متلعثمة : لا ما سمعت في ها الاسم شو فّي ؟ شو القصة ؟ مين هذا وانت شو خصك فيهم ؟ انا ما بعرفهم ولا عمري اسمعت عنهم ، ومين حكالك عنهم ؟ واحنا شو خصنا فيهم وليش بتسأل عن ناس ما بنعرفهم ؟!! بلاش كلام فاضي وبكفي اني متحمليتك ومتحملة عمايلك يوم بتناملي في الدار وعشرة ما حدا بعرف الك طريق بكفي لهان بكفيك انا مش راح اظل ساكته .. 

بقي فارس صامتا وقد اتكأ على الطاولة منتظرا ان تفرغ امه من كلامها .. وما ان انهت كلامها حتى قال لها فارس بهدوء : انت ليش معصبة يمّا .. انا بس سألتك ان كنت اسمعتي قبل هالمرة في اسم الدهري انا ما حكيت اشي .. شو القصة يمّا شو فيّ .. 

ردت امه غاضبة : ارجعنا لنفس الموضوع انا قلتلك ما في اشي وما بعرفهم واذا بتحكي كمان مرة في هالموضوع ما راح احكي معك طول عمري ... 

وبحركة لا شعورية مد فارس يده الى جيبه واخرج الصورة والقاها على الطاولة امام والدته دون ان يتكلم بكلمة واحدة .. امسكت امه بالصورة ويداها ترتجفان وقد اصفر وجهها واغرورقت عيناها بالدموع .. 

اشفق فارس على حالها فهي اغلى الناس على قلبه ولا تستحق ان تذرف دمعة واحدة من عينيها فانتقل الى جانبها وضمها اليه وقال : شو القصة يمّا ؟ احكيلي من شأن الله احكي وريحيني. 

وزاد بكاء ام فارس واخذت تقول : ما بدي تضيع مني .. انا خايفة عليك ، خايفة عليك يمّا 

- هدأ فارس من روعها وقال : لا تخافي يمّا لا تخافي. 

- فقالت باكية : كيف ما اخاف كيف ..؟ انا شو عملت يا ربي تيصير فّي كل هذا يا ريتني مت وارتحت . 

- فقال فارس : بعيد الشر .. لا تخافي واحكي شو الموضوع ؟ 

- ردت غاضبة : شو احكيلك هو في اشي بينحكى انت من وين جبت هالصورة ومين اللّي اعطاك اياها. 

- فقال : مش مهم مين اعطاني اياها المهم شو قصتها...؟ 

- فقالت : لا هلأ بدك تقول لي مين اعطاك اياها ومن وين جبتها ؟

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء13

- فقال : طيب اذا مهم عندك انك تعرفي راح اقولك اعطتني اياهم وحدة حلوة زي القمر 

- اخذت ام فارس تلطم على وجهها وتبكي وتصرخ وتقول: يا خراب بيتي .. يا ويلي عليك يمّا هي لحقتك لهون وين بدي اهرب فيك وين بدي اخبيك وبتقول يما حلوة مثل القمر..؟! ضعت مني يا فارس وانت قدامي والله قلبي كان حاسس راح ييجي اليوم الّلي يوخذنك مني. 

عبثا حاول فارس ان يهديء من روعها حتى انه شعر بندم كبير لتهوره بفتح هذا الموضوع معها وادخلها في هذه المتاهة ونبش لها ماضيا كان واضحا انه انتهى بالنسبة لها ولكن حدث ما حدث ولم يكن امام فارس فرصة للتراجع ، ويجب ان يفهم ما حدث وما يحدث لعله يجد مخرجا وخاصة ان شعوره قد تأكد بأن الذي يواجهه لم يعد مجرد لعبة او تسلية .. ومغامرة ... وان خلف ياسمين ام الجماجم قصة حقيقية عمل فارس كل جهده ليهدىء من روع وخوف امه.. 

ضحك ومزح وابتسم واظهر لها انه لا يوجد هناك ما يستحق ، ولكن كان من العبث ان يعيد الاطمئنان الى قلب امه بعد ان فجر بداخلها خوف المستقبل وألم الماضي معا .. 

وبلهجة صارمة قال فارس : اسمعي يمّا ما بصير الا اللّي الله كاتبه والبكا مش راح يفيد .. انا بعرف في القصة واذا انت بدك تساعديني بلاش تظلي تبكي وتندبي حظك احكيلي عن القصة . 

- قالت امه : يمّا القصة طويلة وشو بدي احكيلك تحكيلك !! 

- قال : احكي يمّا انا بدي اسمع وبدي افهم احكي لي مين اللي في الصورة ومين عيلة الدهري . 

- قالت : اللي في الصورة يمّا ابوك واعمامك وعماتك وجدتك وجدك وهذه الصورة قبل ما انت تخلق على الدنيا بكثير وهي يمّا عيلة الدهري الي بتسأل انت عنهم . 

- فقال : يعني المرحوم ابوي اللي رباني مش ابوي . 

- فقالت : لا يمّا ابوك الحقيقي من عيلة الدهري واللي رباك الله يرحمه مش ابوك . 

- فقال : كيف يمّا .. كيف اشرحي لي ... كيف وانا عايش اكثر من ثلاثين سنة ولا عمري حسيت انو ابوي وعمامي وكل هالعيلة انهم مش عيلتي الاصلية 

- فقالت : ما حدا يمّا بعرف انك ابن الدهري وكلهم بفكروا انك منهم وابنهم . 

- فقال : شو افهم من هالحكي انو المرحوم كمان ما بعرف اني مش ابنو..!؟ 

- فقالت : لا يمّا لا تفكر غلط المرحوم رباك وهو بعرف انك مش ابنوا .. هو الوحيد اللي بعرف قصتك .. المرحوم اتجوزني لما كان مسافر ولما رجع وجابني معه قال لهم انك ابنو 

- فقال فارس : وابن الدهري اللي هو ابوي .. كيف يمّا..؟ 

- فقالت : لا يمّا لا تفكر غلط كان جوزي على سنة الله ورسوله .. 
وبدا الارتياح على وجه فارس وكانه منذ البداية كان يريد ان يحصل على هذه الاجابة بانه ابن شرعي ولم يأت بطريقة اخرى . 

- وقال : طيب شو قصة اللعنة اللي بتطارد هالعيلة "عيلة الدهري والشامي" ومين هاي "جورجيت" 

وما ان سمعت ام فارس بأسم جورجيت حتى تغير لونها واخذت تردد : باسم الله.. بسم الله.. الله يحفظنا الله يحفظنا لا تحكي اسمها يمّا وصمتت قليلا وقالت جورجيت يمّا احلى بنات الشام لا احلى بنات الدنيا كلها ظلموها ودفنوها وهي حبلى جوى قبر وهي .. وهي .. وتلعثمت ام فارس واخذت تستعيذ بالله .. وفارس يلح عليها ان تكمل حديثها ويصر على ذلك .. وتجيبه : يمه والله انا ماني متذكرة .. هاي قصة صارت زمان قبل ما انخلق على وجه الدنيا .. وما صارت على جيلي وسمعت فيها ، وكانوا يحكو ... 

- فقال فارس : احكي يمّه القصة اللي انتِ بتعرفيها .. احكيلي قصة جورجيت ولعنتها ..وكيف تعرفتي على ابوي وتجوزتيه.. احكيلي . 

وتحت ضغط فارس والحاحه على والدته وفشلها بالتهرب من الحديث في هذا الموضوع .. الا انها رضخت لطلبه واخذت تروي قصتها منذ البداية , وقالت : حينما تعرفت على ابوك "منير الدهري" كان يعمل في التجارة ويتنقل بين المدن وكان كريماً الى ابعد الحدود .. ربطته بوالدي علاقة وثيقة بحكم عملهم في نفس المجال .. تقدم ابوك وطلب يدي من والدي وكان عمري وقتها 17 عاما ... وافق والدي على زواجي منه ولم يكن بحاجة للأخذ برأيي وانا لم استطع ان اعارض .. تزوجت والدك وانتقلت للسكن معه في "الشام"... 

وفر لي كل سبل العيش والراحة وكان لطيفاً معي الى ابعد الحدود بل انه كان زوجاً مثالياً .. كان يرفض دائماً ان يعرفني على عائلته "عائلة الدهري" بحجة ان هناك خلافات قائمة بينهما وكنت اعلم بأن ما يقوله غير صحيح وكان هو يعرف ان كلامه غير مقنع لي ولكن لم يكن امامي ما افعله سوى ان ارضى بالامر الواقع وابقى في عزلتي التي وضعوني بها . 

سارت الامور طبيعية حتى جاء ذلك اليوم الذي انتظرت فيه عودته الى البيت لأبشره بأنني حامل وانه سيرزق بطفل... لكن الخبر وقع عليه كأنه مصيبة فبدلاً من ان يفرح .. حزن حزناً شديداً.. ومنذ تلك اللحظة تحولت حياتنا الى قلق وتعاسة ولم اكن افهم وقتها لماذا كل هذا واكثر ما كان يحزنني انه كان دائماً يردد : مصيبة اذا جبتِ ولد .. واخذ الغموض الذي يحيط بوالدك يزداد يوماً بعد يوم وهذا الغموض حول حياتي الى جحيم وقررت وقتها ان اتمرد على والدك واخرج من سجني وعزلتي .. 

سألت عن عائلة ابوك وتوجهت اليهم وعرفتهم بنفسي وبأني زوجة ابنهم وعلمت وقتها بأن والدك كان متزوجاً من امرأة اخرى وقد انجب منها " طفلة " وبعدها جن جنون ابوك وبدأ يعاملني اسوأ معاملة .. نقلني للعيش وسط عائلة الدهري .. اثرى عائلات الشام في ذلك الوقت .. وبالرغم من انني زوجة ابنهم الا ان الغموض كان يحيط بكل تصرفاتهم فهم لا يثقون بأحد ولا يحبون احداً .. لست انا لوحدي وايضاً زوجة والدك وكذلك زوجات اعمامك وحتى عماتك لم يكونوا يعاملوهن معاملة حسنة .. فجدك كان مستبداً وقاسيا بشكل كبير وكذلك والدك ... وبعد ذلك قام بتطليقي واراد ان اعود الى اهلي ... ولكن جدك رفض ان يسمح لي بالرحيل وقد خيرني .. ان اردت العودة الى اهلي ان اعود لوحدي .. واتركك .. او ان ابقى وسط العائلة واقوم بتربيتك .. فلم يكن امامي الا ان ابقى معك .. 

وجدك هو الذي سماك " فارس " وقد كان يحبك كثيراً .. وكان جدك كبير العائلة ... واعمامك كانوا يتعاملون مع الجميع بإحتقار وكان الناس يخافون منهم ولا يحبواهم ولم يكونوا يسمحوا لنا بالاختلاط بأي شخص غريب من خارج العائلة ... وحينما انجبتك وعلم والدك بأني وضعت " ذكرا " اخذ يشتمني ويلعنني .. ولم تكن عائلة الدهري صغيرة وبالرغم من كبرها الا انها كانت متماسكة وكان جدك يتحكم بالصغيرة والكبيرة من شؤون العائلة ... لم يكن اي من اعمامك او اعمام ابوك يستطيع القيام بشيء دون اذن من جدك .. وكون جدك احبك فهذا يعني انك تميزت وسط هذه العائلة .. وللحقيقة بالرغم من قسوة جدك الا انه كان يعاملنا معاملة خاصة مقارنة بباقي نساء عائلة الدهري ، الا انه كان يغضب لو اني قمت بالسؤال عن اي شيء من الامور الغريبة اللي كانوا يقيمونها في الليل بسرية تامة .. والخوف الدائم الذي يعيشون به . 

مرت اشهر واصبح عمرك يقارب السنة وانا لا افهم ماذا يحدث حتى اختفى احد اعمامك ولميعد الى البيت ، فخيم على العائلة جو من الحزن والقلق واكثرهم حزناً على غيابه كانت عمتك " ربيحة " التي ربطتني بها علاقة مميزة وقوية .. كنت اهدىء من روعها واخفف من حزنها واحاول ان اطمأنها بأنه سيعود بمشيئة الله .. وان الغائب حجته معاه .. ولا داعي للخوف .. فأجابتني وهي تبكي : انت مش عارفة يا ام فارس اشي .. هو في مرة " ابن الدهري " اختفى ورجع .. ولاد الدهري مصيرهم معروف .. الله يحميلك فارس وما يجيه الدور. 
اقشعر بدني من كلام عمتك " ربيحة " وضممتك الى صدري وانتابني شعور بالخوف عليك واستحلفتها ان تخبرني بالقصة... 

في البداية رفضت ان تخبرني بشيء ولكنها زادت من فضولي وخوفي .. بقولها .. بقتلوني لو حكيت.. انتِ ما بتعرفيهم .. والله بقتلوني وما برحموني .. لأنهم ما بعرفو الله وقلوبهم ما فيها رحمة. 

وخوفي عليك يا فارس ..جعلني الح واتحايل عليها بكل الطرق وليتني لم افعل ذلك .. 

- بدأت ربيحة تروي لي القصة التي تقشعر لها الابدان قصة "جورجيت" التي اقسمت ... 

على ان تنتقم من كل " ذكر " يحمل دم عائلة الدهري ..

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*كملي شو صار بعدها* 

*استني خيتوو *

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اني الحين بحط ليكم اجزاء واجد لان اني 
مابدخل في الاختبارات 
الله يعينكم على الانتضار

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء14
وروت لي كيف ان ابناء عائلة الدهري يختفون الواحد تلو الآخر منذ عشرات السنين .. وكيف ان ستة من اعمامها .. منذ كانت صغيرة .. اختفوا الواحد تلو الآخر وان هذا ثالث اخ يختفي ولا يعود وانهم قد وجدوا واحداً منهم بالصدفة داخل احد القبور ... وكل الجهود التي بذلوها وبالرغم من استعانتهم بعشرات الشيوخ والسحرة من مختلف البلدان لم يستطيعوا ان يمنعوا جورجيت من الانتقام ومطاردتهم في كل مكان..

وروت لي كيف انها رأت وهي صغيرة جدك واعمامها يقتلون زوجة عمها ويدفنونها عقاباً لأنها اخبرت شخصا بهذا الموضوع الذي يعتبرونه سراً ممنوع البوح به على اعتبار انه يشكل " اهانة كبيرة " لعائلة الدهري وخاصة ان عدوها مجرد " امرأة ".

وبعد سماعي لما روته ربيحة انتابني خوف شديد عليك وعلى نفسي من جورجيت ومن هذه العائلة واقسمت لعمتك ربيحة ان لا اخبر احداً بما عرفت وان لا اتصرف بأية طريقة تشير بأني عرفت شيئاً وفعلاً هكذا تصرفت .. ومرت الايام واصبح عمرك سنة بالتمام .. وفي يوم عيد ميلادك الاول وانا في البيت دخلت بيتي امرأة ترتدي الخمار وكلمتني بإسمي وكأنها تعرفني منذ مدة طويلة .. رفعت الخمار عن وجهها ليهل من خلفه " البدر " بجماله 

وقالت : لو انك خلفتي بنت كنت ارتحتي .. بس انتِ خلفتي " دهري جديد " وعيلة الدهري حتنقص ومش حتزيد .. والقدر ما منو مفر .. ولعنة جورجيت حتطارد كل ذكر .. 

غطت وجهها بالخمار .. ولا اذكر ما حدث .. فقد اغمي عليّ وحينما صحوت كان جدك واعمامك يحيطون بي .

سألني جدك عما حدث .. لم استطع وقتها النطق بكلمة وكان جدك واعمامك ينظرون اليّ بنظرة غريبة تثير الخوف .

تركوني وشأني وذهبوا .. اخذت صحتي تتدهور وتسوء مع الوقت ولم اكن اتكلم مع احد .. حبست نفسي في البيت وكنت ارفض الخروج ... وجاءت بعد ايام زوجة والدك لزيارتي وكانت حامل .. وحينما رأيتها وبطريقة تلقائية ودون تفكير .. قلت : يا ربي تخلفي بنت وما تخلفي ولد .. ولم انتبه لوجود جدك معها ولم اعرف ان كان جدك قد سمعني .. ام لم يسمعني ... فهو لم يعلق على شيء ... الا انه طلب مني ان اخرج من البيت وان لا اعزل نفسي عن العائلة وانني ان لم افعل ذلك فسيغضب ... 

خوفي من جدك جعلني افعل ذلك واعود من جديد الى سابق عهدي للاختلاط بالعائلة وبزوجات اعمامك واقاربك من عائلة الدهري ... وزادت مصيبتي اكثر حينما اختفت عمتك " ربيحة " ليجن جنون جدك ويقوم بالتحقيق مع معظم نساء العائلة ان كان هناك من يعرف اين ذهبت ولكن دون جدوى ... 

خرج جدك واعمامك ووالدك يبحثون عنها واختفوا عدة ايام ثم عادوا من جديد وكانوا يغضبون لو ان احدنا سأل او نطق بإسم " ربيحة " وشعرت بإن مكروهاً ما قد اصاب عمتك " ربيحة " ودب الخوف بقلبي وعلمت بأن الدور سيأتي عليّ لا محالة وقررت الهرب متى سنحت لي الفرصة .

هربت الى والدي في حلب ورويت له القصة بالكامل .. وكان والدي ينوي السفر الى الاردن لغرض التجارة فأصطحبني معه واقمت معه هناك .

وفي الاردن اكتملت مصيبتي حينما توفي والدي بحادث سير في الاردن ومرت اسوأ واصعب ايام حياتي بعدها حتى تعرفت على شاب من فلسطين وتزوجته وقد كانت طبيعة عمله تجعله ينتقل من بلد الى آخر .. سافرت معه الى المغرب ومن ثم الى اليمن وبعدها الى مصر واستمر تنقلنا اربع سنوات .. حتى عدنا الى فلسطين واستقر بنا المطاف في الجليل .. وقد اخبر اهله والجميع بأنك ابنه ولم يكن ليشك احد بذلك فقد احبك اكثر من اي شيء آخر .. حتى بعد ان انجبت اخاك " علاء " كان يحبك انت يا فارس اكثر منه .. ومع مرور السنوات نسيت عائلة الدهري وجورجيت وكل هذه القصة ، حتى انها لم تعد تخطر على بالي منذ سنوات ... وهذه هي قصتي مع عائلة الدهري ، التي طواها الزمن قد فُتحت من جديد .. 

- كان فارس يصغي بتأثر شديد لقصة والدته المأساوية وما تحملته من عذاب شديد والم .. وقال لها وهو يمسك بيدها : يمّه يا حبيبتي .. انا آسف اللي ذكرتك ورجّعتِك للماضي .. لو كنت بعرف ما فتحت الموضوع .. سامحيني يمه.

- فردت عليه : الذنب مش ذنبك يمّه .. هيك القدر بدو .. والله يستر من الايام الجاية عليك .. وهي بعد ثلاثين سنة الدور اجاك يا فارس .

- فقال فارس: انا فهمت يمّه قصتك وقصة ابوي وعمتي ربيحة .. بس لهلأ .. ما فهمت قصة " جورجيت " ولعنة الانتقام اللي عندها .. وقصة جورجيت اذا كانت على زمن جد جدي .. يعني الها اكثر من " مية سنة " وانا مش فاهم جورجيت طيبة ولا ميتة ؟

- فقالت : يمّه .. يا فارس جورجيت ماتت وما ماتت ، جورجيت بتقدر تكون موجودة من خلال بنتها . 

- فقال فارس: مش فاهم يمّه شو بتقصدي ؟

- فقالت : جورجيت يمّه كانت حامل لما دفنوها .. وخلفت بنت " جوا " القبر وبنتها كبرت و... يمّه من شأن الله ما بدي احكي بسيرة جورجيت ..، والله سنين وانا ما بعرف انام وما صدقت وانا انساها .. بترجاك سكّر على الموضوع . 

- فقال فارس: انا بعرف انو صعب عليك تحكي في هالموضوع ، بس يمّة لازم نواجه الامور ، مش نهرب منها .. علشان هيك يمّه لازم تتحملي وتفهميني سيرة هالمجنونة جورجيت .. 

- فقالت: لا يمّه .. لا ياحبيبي .. لاتحكي هيك ! جورجيت مش مجنونة .. جورجيت مظلومة .. لا تحكي يمّه مثل عيلة الدهري.

- فقال : والله يمّه هالقصة قصة مجانين ، ما الها اول من اخر .. لا انا قادر اصدقها ، ولا انا قادر اكذبها .. بسمع كلام ما بصدقه مجنون ، وشفت اشي اللّي ما بدخل العقل .. قصة بدايتها جنون وما بتنتهي إلا بجنون .

- فقالت ام فارس والدموع في عينيها متوسلة : بترجاك يمّه ما تجيب سيرة جورجيت .. روح يمّه سافر لبعيد ، بلكي الله نجاك .. جورجيت اقسمت ومش راح تتراجع عن قسمها .

- فقال فارس بإستغراب : وانت شو اللي بخليك متأكدة القصة ما صارت على زمنكو انتِ سمعتِ فيها مثل غيرك وما بتقدري تعرفي اذا كانت صحيحة ولا مش صحيحة .

- فقالت : يمّه مشان الله ما بدي اكذب عليك ولا تخليني احكي اشي ما بدي احكيه ولا تفكر حالك انت الوحيد اللي بتفهم .. يمّه انت بعدك صغير .. اسمع كلامي وروح سافر..

- فقال فارس : انا مش حسافر ومش حروح ولازم افهم كل شي واذا بدك تساعديني لازم تحكيلي اللي ما حكتيه .. ولازم تفهمي انو الزمن تغير واليوم مش مثل زمان والخرافات اللي بتخوفكم ما بتخوفنا .. ومش راح اهرب من شان خرافة وهبل جورجيت.

- فقالت : صحيح يمّه انو اصل الانسان بردَّ ..انت ما عرفت عيلة الدهري وما تربيت عندهم .. بس تصرفاتك وطباعك دهري...

- اسمع يمّه : انا قعدت سنين وانا بضوي شمع يوم .. يوم على روح جورجيت وبترجاها تبعد عنك وما تجيك لما تكبر وبقلها انك عمرك ما راح تحمل اسم الدهري ... افهم يمّه كل نسوان وبنات الدهري واللي حملوا اسم الدهري بعرفوا قصة جورجيت وضوّوا الشمع على روحها وبكوا على قصتها ، علشان هيك عيلة الدهري كانت بتشوف في كل النسوان عدو الها ... ويا ويل اللي كانت تغلط .. كانوا يقتلوها وما يرحموها .. عيلة الدهري كانوا بشوفوا في كل مرة " جورجيت "... جورجيت يمّه كانت تطلع لكل واحدة من عيلة الدهري متزوجة او بنت .. ان كانت بنت عيلة الدهري كانت تقولها : لا تتجوزي حدا من عيلتك علشان ما تخلفي ابن يحمل دم الدهري علشان راح يصله الدور ومن قبله ابوه .. وكانت تشرح قصتها وكيف ظلموها ... وان كانت مثلي مش من عيلة الدهري ومتجوزة مع حدا من عيلة الدهري كانت تقولها : ان خلفت بنت حنحبها وربنا يحميها .. وان خلفتي ولد وحمل دم الدهري ..مصيره مصير ابوه وجده .. حيجي اليوم اللي نوخذه .. لا تلوميني وسامحيني.

- لا تسألني يمّه كيف كانت تطلع وتحكي معنا .. كيف كانت تيجي وتروح ان كانت ميتة ولا طيبة .. الله وحده بعلم .. بس كلنا شفناها وحكينا معها ... الله يرحمك يا جورجيت والله يسامحك على اللي بتسويه فينا .. 

اسمع يا فارس : والله العظيم والله العظيم ان فتحت سيرة جورجيت مرة ثانية ، لا انت ابني ولا بعرفك.

وخرجت ام فارس تاركة فارس خلفها حائراً مذهولاً لا يدري ماذا يفعل .. لا يدري ايصدق ام يكذب.

وجد نفسه انه سيصبح ضحية لقصة حدثت قبل اكثر من مائة عام بكثير .. لا يدري ماهي تفاصيلها ..

كانت امه فرصته الاخيرة ليفهم القصة ولكن امه اقسمت...

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء15
ولكن امه اقسمت اليمين واغلقت الطريق امامه وهو لا يجرؤ على ان يفتح الموضوع معها من جديد ... لمعت في رأس فارس فكرة بأنه لو وجد ام الجماجم " ياسمين " فسيدفعها لتحكي له هذه القصة الغريبة ولكن اين يجد ياسمين وهو لايعرف لها عنوانا.

فكر ان يذهب ويبحث عنها في المقابر حيث كانت تصطحبه .. لم يتردد فارس في ان ينفذ ما دار برأسه .. بدأ رحلة البحث عن ياسمين ام الجماجم في المقابر .. ايام مرت وهو يبحث في مقابر حيفا وطبريا وبئر السبع لم يترك مقبرة الا ودخلها .. كان يدخلها كالمجنون وينادي بأعلى صوته : يا ياسمين .. يا ام الجماجم .. اين انت ؟

كل محاولات فارس باءت بالفشل حتى يأس وعاد الى البيت وهو على يقين من انها ستظهر في ساعة ما .. او في يوم ما ، حتماً ستظهر ... وفي طريق عودته الى البيت توقف امام احد مطاعم الناصرة ودخل لتناول الطعام الذي لم يذقه منذ ايام .. جلس وطلب الطعام وما هي الا لحظات حتى رأى ذات الخمار الاسود التي لايرى منها اصبعا ولا عينا تقترب حيث كان يجلس وتسحب احد الكراسي وتجلس امام فارس وتقول له : بلاش تطلع مثل الاهبل وتلفت نظر الناس الموجودين في المطعم .. ابتسم وخليك طبيعي .. شو هذه اول مرة بتشوفني فيها ..؟

- تصرف فارس بشكل طبيعي وابتسم وبصوت منخفض حتي لايسمعه احد قال : بصراحة ما توقعت اشوفك هون يا ياسمين .. انا هلكت وانا بدور عليك .

- فقالت : ما حدا قلك دوّر في المقابر .. كان ممكن تيجي على بيتي وهناك بتلقاني .. 

- فقال : وين بيتك هذا يا ياسمين ؟

- فقالت : اذا انت ما بتعرف ، بكرة حتعرف .. في هذه اللحظات اقترب من الطاولة حيث يجلس فارس وياسمين ذات الخمار شابان من اصدقاء فارس .. احمر وجه فارس وتمنى لو انهم لم يروه ويبتعدوا عنه حتي لا يسألوه عن علاقته بهذه المقنعة .. ولكن حدث العكس وجلسا على الطاولة الملاصقة لطاولة فارس وقال احدهم : مرحبا يا فارس .. وين مش مبين .. وين غاطس يا فارس وما حدا بشوفك ، وادار وجهه ناحية ياسمين وابتسم وقال مرحبا .." يا شيخة ".

- تدخل فارس على الفور وهو يبتسم ابتسامة مصطنعة واشار بيده الى ياسمين وقال : ياسمين..! واشار بيده نحوهم وقال : اصدقاء لي من حيفا...!

هزت ياسمين رأسها وقالت : تشرفنا يا اصدقاء فارس .. وعلى فكرة انا مش شيخة .. بس شو اعمل فارس بدو البس هيك علشان بغار كثير وانا ما برضى ازعّله .. خطيبي وحبيبي وما برفضلو طلب.

احمر وجه فارس اكثر واكثر لهذا الاحراج الذي وضعته فيه ياسمين امام اصدقائه وفضل الصمت على ان يعلق على كلامها وبحركة سريعة وظريفة ارادت ياسمين ان تخرجه من هذه الورطة او قصدت ان لا تعطيه المجال ليرد على اي سؤال .. وقفت وامسكت بيد فارس وقالت : فارس يالله .. تأخرنا كثير عن الحفلة وسحبته بقوة وسارت .. والتفتت الى اصدقائه واشارت بيدها قائلة : باي باي يا اصدقاء خطيبي ... ولا تنسوا تدفعوا الحساب عنا علشان فارس مش حامل فلوس ..باي .

وسحبت فارس من يده وقبل ان تخرج من باب المطعم التفتت الى الجرسون وقالت له : الحساب عند الشباب الحلوين على الطاولة..باي.

وخرجت الي الشارع وفارس وكل من في المطعم مذهول ويبتسم لظرافة ياسمين ..

ركبت ياسمين بجانب فارس في السيارة واخذت تضحك وقالت : كيف وانا اوفر عليك الحساب .. سار فارس وهو لايدري ايضحك ام يغضب ولكن ما حصل اضحك فارس.

اخذت ياسمين ترشد فارس كعادتها الى اين يذهب من هنا وهناك ثم طلبت منه ان يتوقف بجانب الطريق السريع ما بين شفاعمرو والناصرة ..

اوقف فارس السيارة وابتسم وقال لياسمين : انتِ بتعرفي من ورا هالمقلب اللي عملتيه شو حيصير ، راح اصحابي .. قاطعته ياسمين ولم تتركه يكمل حديثه وبلهجة جادة قالت : بلاش كلام فاضي يافارس .. لا انت ولا اصحابك بتهموني وفش عندي وقت للكلام الفاضي انت بدك تعرف قصة جورجيت اللي امك ما رضت تحكيلك اياها بالرغم من انها تعرفها مليح مليح ... وقبل ما اجيب اجلك وافتحلك قبر .. راح احكيلك اياها يا ابن الدهري علشان تفهمها مليح مليح .. القصة بدت من زمان قبل ( مية وخمس سنين ) .. جورجيت كان عمرها 14 سنة وحيدة امها وابوها .. والدها " عيسى الشامي " كان فقيراً في وسط عائلة فاحشة الثراء كان يعمل لدى عمه سائساً للخيل وفي احد الايام واثناء قيامه بالاعتناء بالخيل تعرض لرفسة من احد الخيول الجامحة .. لم تكن الضربة بسيطة بل ادت الى اصابته بشلل تام وعدم قدرته على تلقي العلاج اللازم ساعد في زيادة الشلل عنده ... عاشت اسرة جورجيت في ظروف مأساوية وصلت الى حد انهم لم يجدوا ما يأكلونه .. اخوة عيسى الشامي " والد جورجيت " واقاربه لم يكترثوا للوضع السيء الذي تمر به عائلة عيسى الشامي وخاصة ان اقرباءه كانوا من اثرياء الشام وما كانوا يبذرونه ويصرفونه على خيولهم كان يكفي ليسد حاجة عائلة عيسى الشامي لعام كامل ... اصرت والدة جورجيت على ان تعمل خادمة في بيوت اقارب زوجها .. تحملت شتى الاهانات لتعيل اسرتها وتعالج زوجها وكانت وبسبب جمالها المميز وعجز زوجها تتعرض لمضايقات لا حدود لها وتنتهي بإهانات تمس بكرامتها .. كان كبرياء والدة جورجيت لا يسمح لها بقبول صدقة او احسان من احد ... ازداد الوضع الصحي لوالد جورجيت سوءاً مما تطلب توفير مبالغ كبيرة من المال لعلاجه ... ابنتة جورجيت لم تحتمل الوضع والحت على والدتها ان تخرج من البيت للعمل لمساعدتها من اجل توفير المال الكافي للعلاج ولكن والدة جورجيت رفضت وبشدة خروج جورجيت من البيت للعمل تحت اي ظرف من الظروف وكانت حجتها ان جورجيت يجب ان تبقى في البيت للاعتناء بوالدها .. لم تكن هذه الحجة هي السبب الحقيقي وراء رفض والدة جورجيت السماح لها بالخروج وانما السبب الحقيقي كان يكمن بإدراك والدة جورجيت ان خروجها من البيت سيسبب مشاكل لا اول لها ولا اخر ... وسيعرض جورجيت للخطر وذلك كون جمالها من الجمال النادر الوجود الذي لا تتمتع به اية فتاة اخرى في زمنها ، وكانت والدة جورجيت حريصة على ان تبعد جورجيت عن الانظار وساعدها في ذلك انزواء العائلة حتى ان والدة جورجيت كانت تعمل على اظهارها كأية فتاة اخرى من خلال انتقاء اسوأ الملابس وتسريح شعرها بطريقة غريبة وبالرغم من كل هذا لم يكن ليخفى جمال جورجيت الاسطوري .... جورجيت ابنة الرابعة عشرة لم تدرك لجهلها ان جمالها نقمة وسيحول حياتها الى جحيم .. جهلها هذا دفعها الى الخروج من البيت دون علم والدتها وبطفولة وبراءة بدأت تبحث عن عمل .. فرآها احد الاشخاص وذُهل لجمالها وسألها : ابنة من انتِ ؟

- فقالت : ابنة عيسى الشامي ..

- فصُعق وقال : لا يمكن لسايس الخيل ان ينجب مثلك.

لم تفهم جورجيت ماذا قصد وماذا حدث ولكن بأسرع من البرق انتشر الخبر ودفع الفضول الكثير لرؤية ابنة سايس الخيل وأولهم اقاربها واعمامها وابناؤهم.

انتشر الخبر واصبح اسم جورجيت حكاية الشام كلها وانتقل الخبر من مكان الى آخر ووالدة جورجيت ادركت الخطر وتوافد الى بيتها العشرات من العرسان واستعد الكثير لعلاج عيسى الشامي ولكن والدة جورجيت رفضت بشدة ان تقبل اي شيء من اي واحد منهم وهي تعلم ان الثمن المطلوب بالمقابل هو ابنتها جورجيت .. وهنا ازدادت الامور سوءاً .. 

فبدأت تُرسَم الخطط لاذلال والدة جورجيت .. لم تعد تستطيع الخروج من البيت للعمل حتى لا تترك جورجيت في البيت لوحدها خوفاً عليها .. ولم تكن تستطيع الرحيل لظروف عجز زوجها .. جورجيت ابنتها اصبحت حكاية البلاد باسرها ووصلت الامور الى حد التهديدات من قبل اقاربها بأنهم سيأخذون جورجيت بالقوة اذ لم يكن بالتفاهم .

وفي هذه الاجواء العاصفة التي تحمل قصة جورجيت من اذن الى اخرى .. هبت عاصفة اخرى لتنسي الناس قصة جورجيت وجمالها .. ولينشغلوا بمصيبة كبيرة وقعت على عائلة الشامي بالذات حينما قام احد ابناء عائلة الشامي بقتل احد ابناء عائلة الدهري التي خرجت للثأر من عائلة الشامي وتدخل الوجهاء ليمنعوا حرباً كبرى بين كبرى عائلات الشام في ذلك الوقت والتي ان حدثت ستحصد ارواح الكثيرين من كلا العائلتين عرضت عائلة الشامي اموالاً طائلة واراض واملاك على عائلة الدهري ( دية ) لمقتل ابنهم .. فرفضت عائلة الدهري ( الدية ) واقسمت ان يكون مقابل حياة ابنهم خيرة شباب عائلة الشامي واستمرت المفاوضات وقال سالم الدهري اخ القتيل انه سيقبل ( بالدية ) ولكن سيكون اضافة اليها ان تُحمل " جورجيت الشامي " وتعطى له .

فوجدت عائلة الشامي نفسها في موقف محرج ومهين امام العائلات الاخري فجورجيت تحمل اسم الشامي وان اعطوها لدهري فهم بذلك لن يسلموها فقط بل يطلبو منها ان تتحول من ديانة الشامي الى ديانة الدهري.

اجتمعت عائلة الشامي بكبارها وصغارها ودار الحديث بينهم .. على انه لا مفر فإما ان يسلموا قاتل ابن الدهري او ان يقوم الدهري بقتل احد شباب الشامي ثأراً لابنهم ... ولا احد على استعداد ان يضحي بإبنه والنتيجة ان الحرب لن تنتهي الا بمقتل الكثيرين من كلا العائلتين فأتفق الجميع بدون معارضة على ان جورجيت ابنة سايس الخيل ارخص ما يقدم لدهري .. ولنعلن اننا كنا قد تبرأنا من عيسى الشامي منذ زمن بعيد وان جورجيت لا تعتبر من عائلة الشامي ولا يهم ان تزوجها ابن الدهري او غيره .

نقل الوجهاء لعائلة الدهري ان سالم يستطيع ان يتزوج جورجيت متى شاء وان هذا الامر لايعني عائلة الشامي بشيء ... فردت عائلة الدهري وقالت : ومن قال ان " سالم " سيتزوجها .. اننا طلبنا جورجيت كجارية نفعل بها ما نشاء وليست كزوجة لإبننا .

فوجىء الوجهاء والوسطاء برد عائلة الدهري وفوجئوا اكثر حينما ردت عائلة الشامي بأن هذا الامر لا يعنيهم بشيء .. فجورجيت لا تعني عائلة الشامي بشيء .

الوسطاء والوجهاء من العائلات الاخرى اعتبروا ان احضار جورجيت مع الجاهة ستكون اهانة للوجهاء اذا لم تكن زوجة.

استمرت المفاوضات اياما اخرى واستطاع احد الوجهاء ان يقنع سالم الدهري بعمل عقد زواج مجرد كلام على ورق للخروج من هذا المأزق ووافق الدهري على ذلك وحُدد موعد الصلحة بين عائلتي الشامي والدهري .

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء16
واخذت جورجيت تصرخ وتبكي وتمسك برداء زوجته وتتوسل اليها بأن تأخذها معها ولا تتركها معه ، الا ان سالم صرخ بها ان تخرج فورا وتوسلت له ان يتركها فهي ما زالت مريضة ولكن سالم شدها من شعرها والقاها خارج الباب واغلقه وجورجيت نائمة على السرير تبكي وتغطي وجهها بكلتا كفيها .... لم تقاوم هذه المرة ولم تدافع عن نفسها بل اكتفت بأغماض عينيها واخفاء وجهها بيديها .
مرت الاسابيع والاشهر وجورجيت حبيسة الغرفة لا يسمح لها بالخروج او لقاء احد واعتادت جورجيت على الشر الذي لا بد منه بأن يزورها سالم كل عدة ايام لتغمض عينيها وتغطي وجهها. 
توقفت جورجيت عن البكاء وبدأت تفهم ما يدور حولها ....ومر عام كامل على هذا الحال وهي لم تر الشمس لمرة واحدة خلال كل هذه المده وما تعلمته خلال هذا العام كان اكثر مما كان يمكن ان تتعلمه خلال عشرات الاعوام ... فزوجة سالم كانت بمثابة الام الحنون لجورجيت ، الا ان جورجيت كانت دائمة السؤال عن والدها ووالدتها فكانت الاجابة تأتيها دائما من زوجة سالم الاولى انهم بخير .
وفي احدى الزيارات السرية التي كانت تقوم بها نساء وصبايا عائلة الدهري لجورجيت لتسليتها والحديث معها واطلاعها على اخر القصص والاحداث ... سألت جورجيت ان كان هناك اخبار جديدة عن ابيها وامها ... فاجابتها احدى النسوة :بأن اخر الاخبار التي وصلتهن بأنهما بخير وقد بعثا بسلاماتهم الحارة مع احد النسوة لك ووعدا بانهما حينما تسمح الظروف سيأتيان لزيارتك .
احدى الصبايا الجالسات والتي كانت تستمع للحديث لم تتمالك اعصابها واخذت تبكي لتخرجها احدى النسوة بطريقة اثارت الشكوك عند جورجيت .
تغير لون جورجيت وقالت بنبرة حزينة والدموع تترقرق في عينيها "كل مرة بسألكن عن اخبار اهلي بتقولن لي انهم بخير ، وعيونكن بتقول غير هيك ...انا مش مصدقة اللي بتحكوه قولن الحقيقة وما تخافنش انا كبرت كثير وراح اتحمل أي خبر .. ما تخلوني اتعذب .. ريحوني واحكن لي شو اللي صار"
كلام جورجيت جعل كل الجالسات معها يبكين ولم يعد هناك جدوى من اخفاء الحقيقة عنها اكثر من ذلك وبدأت احداهن تروي الحقيقة وقالت : ان والدتك قد ماتت في نفس اليوم الذي احضروك فيه الى هنا ولم ينتبه لموتها احد وبقيت ملقاة على الارض لعدة ايام فتوفي والدك بعد ايام ...ليلحق بوالدتك ، لم تستطع المرأة ان تكمل حديثها واخذت تبكي وجورجيت فاجأت الجميع بأنها لم تسقط 
من عينيها دمعه واحدة وكأن الدمع قد جف من عيونها وبهدوء وثقة وحزم وجبروت قالت "لا تبكي اللي مات .....مات بس قولن لي مين دفنهم ... ووين دفنوهم "ونظرة النسوة باستغراب لتماسك جورجيت واهتمامها بمكان دفنهما وقالت احداهن : لقد سمعنا انه لم ينتبه لموتهما احد لعدة ايام حتى مر احد الاشخاص بالصدفة من جانب المزرعة وعلم بموتهما وذهب واخبر الناس وتطوع بعض الاشخاص وقاموا بدفنهم ..
-وقالت جورجيت :وين دفنوهم بالضبط ..هل دفنوهم بمقبرة عائلة الشامي ؟
خيم جو من الصمت على المكان لسؤال جورجيت واهتمامها بمكان دفنهما ...فقطعت احداهن الصمت الذي خيم على المكان وقالت : كلا لقد تم دفنهما بجوار المزرعة ولم يدفنا بمقبرة الشامي .
وقالت احدى الجالسات : الله كبير يا بنتي ... ادعيلهم الله يرحمهم .
-ابتسمت جورجيت وقالت : الله هو الله وينو ..اللي مات ... مات ، خلينا نسكر على هالموضوع .
وقالت اخرى : البقية في حياتك يا جورجيت والله يرحمهم .
ابتسمت جورجيت من جديد وقالت مرة اخرى : اللي مات ... مات سكروا على هالموضوع. 
وقالت احدى الصبايا غاضبة ... :الله ينتقم من اللي كان السبب وراح ندعي معك ليل نهار انه الله ينتقم منهم.
ابتسمت جورجيت ووضعت يدها على كتف الصبية وقالت مرة اخرى : اللي مات ... مات وخلينا نحكي بموضوع ثاني .
وقالت زوجة سالم يا جورجيت لا تحشري بقلبك .. :ابكي يا بنتي ابكي وخلي ايمانك بالله كبير .
صمتت جورجيت لبرهة ثم قالت : يا خالتي بكفي ..اللي مات .. مات وسكروا على هالموضوع .
وقالت احدى الصبايا والتي عمرها من عمر جورجيت والدموع تنهمر من عينيها: والله يا جورجيت لو بدهم يذبحوني الا اروح وادور على قبر امك وابوك واضوي عليهم الشمع ... وامسكتها جورجيت وحضنتها واخذت تمسح دموعها عن خدها وتقول لها : لا تبكي يا حبيبتي ولا تغلبي حالك .. اللي مات .. مات .
ارادت اخرى ان تتحدث ولكن جورجيت قاطعتها قائلة : ارجوكم بكفي حكي في هالموضوع اللي مات ... مات.
خيم على المكان بعد كلمات جورجيت جو من الحزن والكآبة والوجوه المكفهرة ... والمفاجئة والذهول والاستغراب من تماسك جورجيت واللامبالاة التي ابدتها حيال الموضوع ... وما هي الى لحظات معدودة حتى انقلب الجو الى خوف وذعر ... انتشر بين النسوة والصبايا الجالسات ترافق مع سماعهن...!!!!
اصواتا اتية من خارج البيت ....لحظات ويظهر سالم الدهري مع مجموعة من رجال العائلة حاملين بايديهم العصي والسياط وينهالون بالضرب على كل النساء ، وهم يشتمون وسالم الدهري انهال على زوجته (بالسوط )وهو يصرخ بها: يا كلبة يا زانية ...حذرتك الف مرة انو محدش يحكي مع جورجيت وانت لامه كل النسوان عندها.
امسك بشعرها وركلها بقوة ..سقطت على الارض والدماء تنزف من وجهها بغزارة ، واخذ يضرب بالسوط جورجيت على جميع انحاء جسدها ....حتى تعبت يداه وجورجيت واقفة لا تصد الضرب ولا تحني راسها ولا تصرخ ولا تبكي ، وكانها فقدت الاحساس بالالم.
هربت النسوة من البيت ولم يبق في البيت الا سالم الدهري وزوجته الملقاه على الارض ، وجورجيت الواقفة على قدميها وضربات السوط قد مزقت ملابسها وتركت ندوباً وعلامات على وجهها وجسدها ....انحنت جورجيت واقتربت من زوجة سالم لترفعها عن الارض ، فصرخ بها اتركيها تموت مثل الكلبة ....لم تكترث جورجيت ورفعت زوجته ..فركلها سالم ببطنها ركله القت بها لعدة امتار ..زحفت جورجيت مرة ثانية لتسعف زوجة سالم الا انه بدأ بركلها بقدميه على وجهها وجسدها حتى اغمى عليها من شدة الضرب.....افاقت بعد عدة ساعات لتجد نفسها مقيدة في حظيرة الاغنام ، لياتي سالم وهو يضحك ويقول لها: هذا مكانك الصحيح الذي يجب ان تكوني فيه ، ولا تنسي انك ثمن دم اخي !!!

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء17
وفي احدى الزيارات السرية التي كانت تقوم بها نساء وصبايا عائلة الدهري لجورجيت لتسليتها والحديث معها واطلاعها على اخر القصص والاحداث ... سألت جورجيت ان كان هناك اخبار جديدة عن ابيها وامها .... فاجابتها احدى النسوة : بأن اخر الاخبار التي وصلتهن بأنهما بخير وقد بعثا بسلاماتهم الحارة مع احد النسوة لك ووعدا بانهما حينما تسمح الظروف سيأتيان لزيارتك . 

احدى الصبايا الجالسات والتي كانت تستمع للحديث لم تتمالك اعصابها واخذت تبكي لتخرجها احدى النسوة بطريقة اثارت الشكوك عند جورجيت . 

تغير لون جورجيت وقالت بنبرة حزينة والدموع تترقرق في عينيها " كل مرة بسألكن عن اخبار اهلي بتقولن لي انهم بخير ، وعيونكن بتقول غير هيك ... انا مش مصدقة اللي بتحكوه قولن الحقيقة وما تخافنش انا كبرت كثير وراح اتحمل أي خبر .. ما تخلوني اتعذب .. ريحوني واحكن لي شو اللي صار " 

كلام جورجيت جعل كل الجالسات معها يبكين ولم يعد هناك جدوى من اخفاء الحقيقة عنها اكثر من ذلك وبدأت احداهن تروي الحقيقة وقالت : ان والدتك قد ماتت في نفس اليوم الذي احضروك فيه الى هنا ولم ينتبه لموتها احد وبقيت ملقاة على الارض لعدة ايام فتوفي والدك بعد ايام ... ليلحق بوالدتك ، لم تستطع المرأة ان تكمل حديثها واخذت تبكي وجورجيت فاجأت الجميع بأنها لم تسقط من عينيها دمعه واحدة وكأن الدمع قد جف من عيونها وبهدوء وثقة وحزم وجبروت قالت " لا تبكي اللي مات ..... مات بس قولن لي مين دفنهم ... ووين دفنوهم "ونظرة النسوة باستغراب لتماسك جورجيت واهتمامها بمكان دفنهما وقالت احداهن : لقد سمعنا انه لم ينتبه لموتهما احد لعدة ايام حتى مر احد الاشخاص بالصدفة من جانب المزرعة وعلم بموتهما وذهب واخبر الناس وتطوع بعض الاشخاص وقاموا بدفنهم .. 

- وقالت جورجيت : وين دفنوهم بالضبط ..هل دفنوهم بمقبرة عائلة الشامي ؟ 

خيم جو من الصمت على المكان لسؤال جورجيت واهتمامها بمكان دفنهما ... فقطعت احداهن الصمت الذي خيم على المكان وقالت : كلا لقد تم دفنهما بجوار المزرعة ولم يدفنا بمقبرة الشامي . 

وقالت احدى الجالسات : الله كبير يا بنتي ... ادعيلهم الله يرحمهم . 

- ابتسمت جورجيت وقالت : الله هو الله وينو .. اللي مات ... مات ، خلينا نسكر على هالموضوع . 

وقالت اخرى : البقية في حياتك يا جورجيت والله يرحمهم . 

ابتسمت جورجيت من جديد وقالت مرة اخرى : اللي مات ... مات سكروا على هالموضوع. 

وقالت احدى الصبايا غاضبة ... : الله ينتقم من اللي كان السبب وراح ندعي معك ليل نهار انه الله ينتقم منهم. 

ابتسمت جورجيت ووضعت يدها على كتف الصبية وقالت مرة اخرى : اللي مات ... مات وخلينا نحكي بموضوع ثاني . 

وقالت زوجة سالم يا جورجيت لا تحشري بقلبك .. : ابكي يا بنتي ابكي وخلي ايمانك بالله كبير . 

صمتت جورجيت لبرهة ثم قالت : يا خالتي بكفي .. اللي مات .. مات وسكروا على هالموضوع . 

وقالت احدى الصبايا والتي عمرها من عمر جورجيت والدموع تنهمر من عينيها : والله يا جورجيت لو بدهم يذبحوني الا اروح وادور على قبر امك وابوك واضوي عليهم الشمع ... وامسكتها جورجيت وحضنتها واخذت تمسح دموعها عن خدها وتقول لها : لا تبكي يا حبيبتي ولا تغلبي حالك .. اللي مات .. مات . 

ارادت اخرى ان تتحدث ولكن جورجيت قاطعتها قائلة : ارجوكم بكفي حكي في هالموضوع اللي مات ... مات. 

خيم على المكان بعد كلمات جورجيت جو من الحزن والكآبة والوجوه المكفهرة ... والمفاجئة والذهول والاستغراب من تماسك جورجيت واللامبالاة التي ابدتها حيال الموضوع ... وما هي الى لحظات معدودة حتى انقلب الجو الى خوف وذعر ... انتشر بين النسوة والصبايا الجالسات ترافق مع سماعهن...!!!! 



اصواتا اتية من خارج البيت .... لحظات ويظهر سالم الدهري مع مجموعة من رجال العائلة حاملين بايديهم العصي والسياط وينهالون بالضرب على كل النساء ، وهم يشتمون وسالم الدهري انهال على زوجته بالسوط وهو يصرخ بها : يا كلبة يا زانية ... حذرتك الف مرة انو محدش يحكي مع جورجيت وانت لامه كل النسوان عندها. 

امسك بشعرها وركلها بقوة .. سقطت على الارض والدماء تنزف من وجهها بغزارة ، واخذ يضرب بالسوط جورجيت على جميع انحاء جسدها ....حتى تعبت يداه وجورجيت واقفة لا تصد الضرب ولا تحني راسها ولا تصرخ ولا تبكي ، وكانها فقدت الاحساس بالالم. 

هربت النسوة من البيت ولم يبق في البيت الا سالم الدهري وزوجته الملقاه على الارض ، وجورجيت الواقفة على قدميها وضربات السوط قد مزقت ملابسها وتركت ندوباً وعلامات على وجهها وجسدها .... انحنت جورجيت واقتربت من زوجة سالم لترفعها عن الارض ، فصرخ بها اتركيها تموت مثل الكلبة .... لم تكترث جورجيت ورفعت زوجته .. فركلها سالم ببطنها ركله القت بها لعدة امتار .. زحفت جورجيت مرة ثانية لتسعف زوجة سالم الا انه بدأ بركلها بقدميه على وجهها وجسدها حتى اغمى عليها من شدة الضرب ..... افاقت بعد عدة ساعات لتجد نفسها مقيدة في حظيرة الاغنام ، لياتي سالم وهو يضحك ويقول لها : هذا مكانك الصحيح الذي يجب ان تكوني فيه ، ولا تنسي انك ثمن دم اخي !!! 

منظر جورجيت المقيدة والملقاه على الارض .. وثيابها التي مزقها السوط كاشفة عن الجزء الاكبر من جسدها اثار في سالم نار الشهوة فهجم عليها بسادية لا مثيل لها . 

مزق ملابسها وفك قيودها حتى لا يبقى ما يمنعه من اشباع شهوته الحيوانية .. وما ان انتهى حتى اخذ يضحك بهستيريا .. وبحركة سريعة لا شعورية امسكت جورجيت بوتد كان بجانبها خصص لربط الابقار وضربت سالم ضربة على وجهه تسببت في فقء عينه اليمنى . 

صرخ سالم من الآلم وخرج من غير وعي والدم ينزف من وجهه حتى انه لم يصحو على نفسه عندما خرج من الحظيرة عاريا ... 

مرت ساعات طويلة على جورجيت وكانها الدهر وهي تنتظر عودة سالم الدهري لينتقم منها ، حتى حدث هذا وعاد سالم مضمداً وجهه وعينه ... 

وقال لجورجيت : عيني راحت يا جورجيت وانا شايفك بعين واحدة مش ثنتين , وانا لو اخذت روحك بدل عيني مش حرتاح 

وحترتاحي انت ... انت ...

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء18
انت ... انت حلوة كثير يا جورجيت ، والله ما خلق احلى منك ، وانا قررت اني ما اكون اناني واخبيك عن عيون الناس ... 

وضحك بأعلى صوته واخذ ينادي باسماء اشخاص موجودين خارج الحظيرة ... دخلت مجموعة من رجال الدهري الذي تمنوا ان يروا حتى ولو من بعيد جورجيت صاحبة الجمال الخارق ... قال لهم سالم : خذوا نصيبكم منها ، انها مجرد جارية ولم يكن هؤلاء اقل قذارة من سالم ، واخذوا يعتدون عليها الواحد تلو الاخر وهي صامته خائرة القوى ، لا تقوى على ابداء أي نوع من المقاومة . 

توالت الايام وسالم في كل يوم يحضر معه مجموعة جديدة من اقاربه ، ويجد متعته وهو يراقب كيف يعتدون عليها الواحد تلو الاخر !!! 
وكان يجبرها على ان تاكل من الفضلات التي وضعت للخرفان في الحظيرة ... لم يكتف سالم بهذا بل اتاها يوما وقال : انت اجمل مره على وجه الارض والله لخليك ابشع مره ، كل رجل اتمناك حتى ولو لحظة ليشوف جمالك ، راح اخليه لما يشوفك يشمئز .... ويتمنى لو انه ما شافك.. 

قيد يديها وقدميها ، ولم يكن بحاجة لذلك ، فهي لم تعد تقوى على الحراك وامسك بشعرها وقال : ان هذا الشعر الجميل لم يعد يناسبك يا جورجيت .. واخذ مقصا وبدأ يقصه بجنون ومتعه حتى أتى عليه جميعه ... ابتعد عنها لعدة خطوات ونظر اليها وقال : ما زلت جميلة يا جورجيت واخذ سكين وبدأ يشوه وجهها وجسدها بوحشية ... ولم يتوقف الا حين ظن انها ماتت بين يديه .. ليهزها بيديه وهو يصرخ : ما تموتيش !!! انا ما بدي تموتي .. 

وحينما شعر انها ما زالت تتنفس القاها على الارض وخرج ... وفي اليوم التالي عاد ومعه مجموعة اخرى من الرجال ، وقال لهم سالم : ها هي جورجيت الجميلة ..من يريدها منكم فليأخذها !!! 

اشاح معظمهم بوجوههم عنها تفاديا لرؤيتها .. حتى ان احدهم قد تقيأ من المنظر التي اصبحت عليه .. وهنا ضحك سالم وقال : يا جورجيت الكل اشتهاك وتمناك .. والان لا احد يريد حتى النظر اليك ، كنت اجمل مخلوقة في الوجود واصبحت اقبح من في الوجود ... فاختاري ان تمضي حياتك بين الخراف او اخرجي ليراك الناس واكون قد صنعت لهم مثلا بالقباحة .. ليقولوا اقبح من جورجيت ان ارادوا وصف احد في القبح ... خرج سالم وتركها ولم يهتم حتى باغلاق باب الحظيرة .... 

ومرت الايام وجورجيت تشارك الاغنام الطعام والشراب وفي احدى الليالي سمعت صوتاً يناديها همسا ... جورجيت جورجيت التفتت الى مصدر الصوت واذ بها صديقتها الصغيرة ..وقد أتت خلسة لرؤيتها ... 

اختبات جورجيت خلف الاغنام وقالت لها : ارجوك لا تنظري الي !! 

فبكت الصبية وقالت لها : لا يا جورجيت لا تتخبي .. واقتربت منها الصبية وحضنتها وقالت لها : شو ما عملوا فيك حتظلك احلى بنت في الدنيا كلها ... 

ومرت ايام اخرى وبدأت جورجيت تعتاد على شكلها الجديد ، واحضرن لها صديقاتها من بنات عائلة الدهري واللواتي كن يحضرن ليلا لزيارتها خشية ان يراهن احد عباءة وخمارا وكفوفا لتخفي جسدها المشوه ... وبعد ان ارتدتها جورجيت واخفت جسدها بالكامل ليصبح من المستحيل ان يرى من وجهها او اي جزء من جسدها قررت الخروج من الحظيرة التي امضت اشهراً فيها ، ولكن مصائب جورجيت لم تتوقف عند هذا الحد بل اكتشف انها (حامل) ووصل الخبر مسامع سالم الدهري والذي كان قد بدأ ينسى امرها .. جن جنونه وجمع اقاربه من عائلة الدهري وقال لهم : ان تلك العاهرة حامل والذي تحمله في بطنها ابن احدنا ، وأتفق الجميع بانه من المحال معرفة ابن من سيكون وعليه فقد قرروا ان يدفنوها ويريحوا انفسهم من هذه القضية ... فحملوها وخرجوا بها الى احدى المقابر ، وفتحوا احد القبور ووضعوها فيه .. وتركوها لتموت داخل القبر هي والجنين الذي تحمله في احشائها وعادوا الى بيوتهم سعداء بعد ان تخلصوا من هذه القضية التي اقضت مضاجعهم . 

وفي داخل القبر الضيق المظلم والذي تفوح منه رائحة الاموات والعفن .. ايقنت جورجيت انها ستموت لا محالة ... ان لم تكن قد ماتت . 

اغمضت عينيها مستسلمة للموت الذي تنتظره ... ومن عتمة القبر المغلق .... سمعت صوتاً خافتاً بالكاد يكون همسا .. يناديها : جورجيت جورجيت ... جورجيت .... 

ارتجفت اوصالها ... وايقنت ان هذا الصوت ما هو الا صوت ملاك الموت الذي سمعت عنه ... وقد جاء ليقبض روحها والصوت الهامس ما زال يناديها : جورجيت ... لا تخافي يا جورجيت ... لا تخافي .. 

في عتمة القبر الضيق حاولت جورجيت ان ترى من اين يأتي الصوت ... ولكنهالم تستطع ان ترى شيئا ... عاد الصوت يناديها من جديد ... : جورجيت لاتخافي ... انا اناديك من تحت القبر ... ادفعي بقدمك اليمنى الحجر وسيفتح لك باب ... فتعالي عندي ... واخذت جورجيت تدفع بقدمها اليمنى الحجر حتى سقط ... ليكشف عن فتحة صغيرة جدا بالكاد تستطيع ان تمر منها زحفا. 

فزحفت جورجيت على بطنها حتى أخرجت جسدها من الفتحة الضيقة .... وسقطت في مغارة كبيرة جدا ومظلمة تقع تحت القبر ... 
عاد الصوت الهامس يناديها من جديد ...: جورجيت .... جورجيت ... سيري نحو الامام ولا تتوقفي حتى اقول لك . 

سارت جورجيت في العتمة عشرات الامتار ليعود الصوت الهامس ويقول لها : جورجيت ... جورجيت ... ادخلي على يمينك يا جورجيت ... 
ففعلت جورجيت هذا ، ووجدت نفسها في مغارة مضاءة بضوء خافت مصدره شمعة مشتعلة من بعيد ، وفي داخل المغارة أسرَّة ... وملابس ... واشياء كثيرة ... 

عاد الصوت الهامس من جديد يناديها : جورجيت ... جورجيت ... لا تخافي انت في امان ، اجعلي من هذا منزلك ، استحمي واستريحي وكلي وافعلي ما شئت .. فستجدين كل ما ينقصك وكل ما تريدين .. ولكن لا تخرجي من هنا ولا تفكري في الخروج حتى تنجبي طفلك ...التفتت جورجيت الى مصدر الصوت ولكنها لم ترى شيئا بسبب العتمة .. 



وقالت جورجيت للصوت الهامس: اين انا ... ومن يكلمني ؟؟ 

فرد الصوت الهامس : انت في امان ، انت في بيتك يا جورجيت ... وانا لن تريني حتى تنجبي طفلك .. 

فقالت جورجيت للصوت الهامس : هل انا حية ام ميتة ؟؟ 

فرد الصوت الهامس : لا يا جورجيت انت حية ولم تموتي ... والان يا جورجيت ارتاحي ولا تفكري بشيء .. وان احتجت شيئا ولم تجديه ... فقط اطلبيه وسيحضر لك بالحال ... 

واختفى الصوت الهامس .. وتلاشى الخوف وحلت مكانه الطمأنينة في قلب جورجيت وتكيفت مع الحياه في داخل هذا المكان المظلم ، المضاء بنور خافت ، وكانت جورجيت كلما احتاجت شيئا تتكلم وتطلبه لتجده بعد وقت قصير في مدخل المغارة وكأن احدا يذهب ويحضره بسرعة. 

مرت الايام والاشهر واكتمل حمل جورجيت ... وحان موعد ولادتها وانجبت بعد عناء وآلم وتعب ... طفلة كأنها البدر في بهائها ... ومع مولدها ازداد النور في المكان ليصبح كل شيء يرى بوضوح اكثر وكأن القمر اطل على المكان ... احتفالاً بميلادها غسلتها وارضعتها ... ولفتها ... وضمتها الى صدرها وبعد ثلاثة ايام عاد الصوت الهامس ليقول من جديد : جورجيت ... جورجيت .. مبارك ما جئت به يا جورجيت ... 

ابتسمت جورجيت لعودة الصوت الهامس وهي التي الفته ... وقالت : لقد وعدتني بأنني ساراك بعد ان انجب !!! 

فقال الصوت الهامس : نعم سيحدث هذا ولكن اصبري حتى تكتمل الايام السبعة لمولودك وسترينني يا جورجيت . 

اختفى الصوت الهامس من جديد ... ومرت الايام السبعة وجورجيت تعتني بابنتها ... وقد انستها ابنتها كل الذي حدث معها ... وفي اليوم الثامن عاد الصوت الهامس من جديد واخذ ينادي على جورجيت : جورجيت ... جورجيت .. ها قد عدت يا جورجيت وسترينني الآن ... 

ومن حيث مصدر الصوت الآتي من العتمة ، بدأت جورجيت ترى شخصاً يشق الظلام ويتقدم نحوها .. يرتدي الابيض بالابيض ... اقترب منها وامعنت النظر ووجدت امامها امرأة عجوز شعرها ابيض ... وعلى شفتيها ابتسامة وبعيونها حنان ام لابنتها ... شعرت جورجيت بالطمانينة ... وتمنت لو تقفز وتحضنها .... اقتربت منها العجوز صاحبة الصوت الهامس .... وحضنتها وقبلتها 

وقالت لها : كيفك يا بنتي ..!؟ 

وابتسمت جورجيت وبدا السرور والفرح على وجهها ... وخاصة ان صاحبة الصوت الهامس .. امرأة فهذا زاد من اطمانينتها وراحتها ..... 

وقالت جورجيت لها : من تكونين يا خالة ؟؟؟ 

فردت العجوز عليها : ستعلمين يا جورجيت ستعلمين ...!! 

فقالت جورجيت : متى استطيع الخروج من هنا يا خالة ..؟ 

فردت العجوز : في أي وقت تريديه يا جورجيت تستطيعين ان تخرجي !!! 

فسالت جورجيت : اين انا الان يا خالة ؟؟ 

فردت العجوز : انت يا ابنتي في مكان تحت القبور ، الخروج منه من القبور والدخول اليه من القبور وقالت لها : ولكن لماذا تخفي وجهك يا جورجيت ..!؟ اخلعي الخمار .. فهنا لن يراك احد ... 

فقالت جورجيت : ما بدي تقرفي مني يا خالة .. 

فردت العجوز : لا تخافي يا جورجيت .. ربما الدهري استطاع ان ياخذ جمال جسدك .. ولكن جمال روحك لا احد يستطيع ان يأخذه .. لا تخافي يا جورجيت وايضا بامكانك ان تعودي جميلة كما كنت يا جورجيت .. 

فقالت جورجيت : كيف يا خالة كيف ، ما ظل شيء فيّ ممكن يرجع مثل اول . 

فقالت العجوز : كل اشي ممكن يا بنتي كل اشي ممكن ... 

فقالت جورجيت : يا خالة انا طيبة ولا ميتة ..انا بذكر انهم دفنوني وما بدفنو الأ اللي بموت . 

فقالت العجوز : لا يا ابنتي فالقبور مليئة بالاحياء الذين لم يموتوا ، وليس كل من يدفن يكون قد مات ، وانت لم تموتي يا جورجيت ، ولكن الظروف قد حكمت عليك ان تبقي ميتة وانت حية .... 

والان يا جورجيت يجب ان تعاهديني عهد لا فكاك منه ...

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تابع الجزء18
قالت جورجيت :اعاهدك يا خالة اعاهدك ... 
-فقالت العجوز :ساحكيلك ما هو العهد وعلى ماذا ستعاهديني . 
واخذت العجوز تعلم جورجيت وتشرح لها عنالعهد واسبابه ...مرت اشهر وكانت عائلة الدهري قد نسيت قصة جورجيت ولم يبق يذكرهااحد ...وفي ليلة شتاء عاصفة ومعتمة كان يجلس سالم الدهري في بيته ...وسمع طرقا علىالباب تكرر الصوت ...وقام سالم الدهري وفتح الباب ...ليرى امرأة مقنعة بالاسود مناخمص قدمها الى راسها ...وفي ثوان ...ودون استئذان ..دخلت المرأة البيت ...وقف سالمالدهري ينظر اليها مستغربا وقال : 
- من انت وماذا تريدين ؟؟؟ 
-قالت المقنعة :لهلأ ما عرفتني يا سالم ؟! 
فرد سالم الدهري الذي ما كان ليخاف او يرتعش من شيءفقلبه اقسى من الحجر: 
- الصوت بذكرني بواحدة بشعة كثير ، ماتت من زمان ، شو انتشبحها ولأ انت طيبة وما مت.. يالله شيلي هالخمار علشأن اشوف ابشع مخلوقة صنعهاالدهري ... 
-فقالت :سالم يا دهري... انا ما مت ولا راح اموت ، ما دام كلب من دم الدهري فوقالارض . 
رفع سالم الدهري يده ليضربها كما اعتاد بالسابق ، الا انها امسكت يدهوادارتها بسرعة البرق ليصرخ سالم من الم كسر العظم ...ويصرخ بذهول :انت لست جورجيت ...من تكوني ...؟؟؟؟ 
-وضحكت وقالت :انا لعنتك يا سالم ، انا لعنة الدهري والشامي، من دمكم ولحمكم ، خلفت بنت مين ابوها يا سالم ، انت ولأ اخوك ولأ عمك ولأ خالك ،ولأ ولادهم مين ابوها من رجال الدهري يا سالم ..؟ 
بنتي حتخلف بنت وبنتها حتخلفبنت وكل بنت حتخلف بنت وانا وبناتي حنظل لعنة حتطاردكم وتطارد كل ذكر من دمكم... وبدل القبر اللي دفنتوني فيه ، حنفتحلكم الف قبر وقبر. 
وبحركة سريعة من يدهاازاحت الخمار عن وجهها والعباءة عن جسدها ليطل من خلف العباءة والخمار ..اجمل جسدووجه في الدنيا......ظهرت علامات الذهول والصدمة على وجه سالم الدهري فجورجيت عادتاجمل مما كانت عليه بعشرات المرات 
وقالت جورجيت :- يا سالم يا ابن الدهري ,اناجورجيت احلى بنات الشام واحلى بنات الدنيا كلها وكل بنت حتحمل دمي،حتكون احلى بناتالدنيا ومش حيكون احلى من بنات جورجيت في الدنيا كلها ...وكل ذكر حيشوف وجه جورجيتاو بنت من بناتها .حينفتحلو قبر وحيفتح قبر وحيعيش بقبر . 
وخرجت جورجيت تاركهسالم الدهري مذهولا لا يصدق ما حدث امامه ... 
صدمة قوية اصابت سالم الدهري ... لف يده وخرج وجمع اقاربه وتوجهوا معاً رغم الجو العاصف والامطار التي كانت تنهمربغزارة الى المقبرة التي دفنت فيها جورجيت. 
احتاروا واختلفوا مع بعضهم حول القبرالذي دفنوها فيه...واستقروا اخيراً على احد القبور، وبدأوا برفع التراب عن القبرليفتحوه ويروا ان كانت جورجيت حية ام ميتة ، وحينما فتحوا القبر شاهدوا شموعاًمضاءة ، ورائحة زكية تنبعث من داخل القبر .. أخذ رجال الدهري ينظرون بوجوه بعضهمالبعض ونفس السؤال يدور في رؤسهم جميعا ... اين اختفت جثة جورجيت ؟ من فتح القبرواضاء الشموع ..؟ كيف يمكن للشموع ان تبقى مشتعلة داخل قبر مغلق ... وبدأ سالمالدهري يصرخ بمن حوله قائلا : هل انتم متأكدون بأن هذا القبر هو القبر الذي دفناهافيه ...؟! 
اكد بعضهم وشكك آخرون .. واصر سالم ان يقوموا بفتح عدة قبور اخرى لقطعالشك باليقين وقام اقارب سالم بفتح عدة قبور اخرى مرغمين تحت الحاح سالم وكل منهميحاول اخفاء الخوف الذي اعتراه عن اعين البقية... وقال احدهم لسالم والجمع الموجود : هيا نعود الى بيوتنا .. لا يوجد شيء يستحق ان نضيع من وقتنا لأجله ..فأن كانتجورجيت حيه فهي ليست الا امرأة ولن تستطيع ان تضرنا بشيء وان كانت ميته فمن المخجلان نبدأ بالخوف من اشباح الاموات. 
ايده الاخرون بما قال وقد لاموا سالم الدهريعلى اهتمامه بهذا الموضوع وبدأوا بالخروج من المقبرة لتستوقفهم ضحكة امرأة ... 
التفتوا الى مصدر الصوت ولم يستطيعوا ان يحددوا المكان الصادر منه .. تكررتالضحكة كلما هموا بالخروج من المقبرة وتتوقف كلما توقفوا . 
ويقول لهم سالم : انها ضحكة جورجيت .. هيا لنبحث عنها .. ؟!! 
لم يوافقه احد على هذا الرأي واجمعوابأنهم يجب ان يعودوا ولا يأبهون بما يحدث .. ولكن الصوت هذه المرة يناديهم قائلا :وين يا اولاد الدهري ، وين رايحين ؟!! انا "مره" يا اولاد الدهري... و"مره" مابتخوفكم، بنتكم بتستناكم وبدها تعرف مين ابوها والقبر الّي فتحتوه لازم واحد فيكميسكن فيه ؛ مين فيكم حيسكن فيه يا اولاد الدهري .. مين فيكم حيسكن فيه ...؟!! 
انا جورجيت الّلي خلقت منكم لعنة وابوها كل رجال الدهري .. انا جورجيت "المره" اللي ما حتخلي في عيلتكم الا كل "مره" .. واللي بدوا لعنتي ما تصيبوا يعلنعن نفسه "مره"... واخذت جورجيت تضحك بصوت عالٍ ومتواصل ...وسارعوا الخطى وابتعدواعن المقبرة حتى تلاشى صوت جورجيت ، واخذ كل واحد منهم يتساءل بينه وبين نفسه هل هذامعقول ؟ هل تملك جورجيت القوة لتحقق ما قالته ..!! هل هي ميته ام حيه..؟!!

----------


## أمير العاشقين

يالله خيتو ..

جا الحماس ..

افف يالله بسرعه ضحكووووه ..

استني انا زين ..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

بكره بحط كفايه اليوم  واجد حطيت

----------


## أمير العاشقين

اففف خيه ..

انا ما اشتهي كذا ..

بعدين ازهق ولا اذخل الموضوع ..

لاني كل مره اقعد اقول يالله ويالله ..

وانا ما احب هالشي ..

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*ضحكوووه ترانا متشوقين نبي نعرف وش بصير*

*حتى امير العاشقين مسكين مو قادر يصبر* 

*حطي هاااااا ضحكووه*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

اقول ليكم الصبر مفتاح الفرج<<<<<هدا شعاري :toung:  
ويش بسوو في ايام الاختبارات بتستجنو يمكن الله يعينكم
بحط ليكم الحين

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء19
واخذوا في سرهم يلعنون سالم الدهري على هذه الورطة التي اوقعهم بها .. وبعد ذلك دار بينهم حوار حول ما حدث وكل واحد منهم يقوي عزيمة الاخر ويظهر بأنه ليسخائفاً ... سالم الوحيد من بينهم الذي لم يتكلم وصمت طوال الطريق وهو اكثرهم قناعةبأن جورجيت قادره على تنفيذ ما قالته وخاصة انه جربها حينما كسرت له يده في اقل منلحظة ... سالم لم يحكي لاقربائه عما فعلت به جورجيت بأنها هي التي كسرت له يده .. مرت تلك الليلة ثقيلة وطويلة على رجال الدهري لم يذوقوا خلالها النوم ، ومرت ثلاثةايام اخرى واختفى ابن عم سالم الدهري وبدأوا بالبحث عنه ولكن عبثا كان بحثهم ... مراسبوع على اختفائه وجميعهم شكوا بينهم وبين انفسهم بان جورجيت ربما تقف خلف اختفائه ..ولكن لم يجرؤ احد ان يذكر ذلك امام الآخرين ، حتى تجرأ احدهم وذكر ذلك ، وذكرّهمبأن جورجيت قد وعدت بأن تدخل "احدنا" القبر الذي تم فتحه ... ويجب علينا ان نذهبلنتأكد ان كان هذا صحيحاً .. في البداية ترددوا في التوجه الى قبر جورجيت ولكن بعدذلك ذهبوا الى القبر .. ليجدوه مغلقا ، وقد نقشت عليه كلمات تقول ...: 


هنا يسكن الميت الحي 
ان كان حيا اخرجوه 
وان كان ميتادعوه 
اذهبوا والقبر لا تفتحوه 
ان فعلتم فلا بد ان تسكنوه 

فتحوا القبر ولم يجدوا بداخله الا الشموع المضاءة ، وخيل لبعضهمانهم سمعوا بكاء طفله ، ورأوا بداخل القبر كتابة منقوشة على حجر " لقد فتحتم قبراًجديداً ترى من فيكم سيسكنه لا تحيروني ..وتحتاروا، ان لم تختاروا سأختار منكم ابـاًلابنتي يؤنس وحدتها .. 
وقف رجال الدهري محتارون .. منهم من يصدق ومنهم من يكذب، وحل على العائلة كابوس اسمه جورجيت ومر شهر واختفى شخص جديد من عائلة الدهري ،وشهر اخر واختفى اخر وهكذا كلما مرت عدة شهور يختفي احدهم ولا يعود ..واجتمعت عائلةالدهري في جو من الخوف والغضب يتشاورون فيما بينهم عن طريقة للخلاص من هذه الورطهومرت الأشهر وعائلة الدهري تحفر القبور بحثا عن جورجيت وعن ابنائهم الذين اختفواولكن دون جدوى فلا اثر لجورجيت ولا للذين اختفوا ، ولم يجدوا الا كتابات جديدةتزيدهم حيرة وتثير جنونهم اكثر واكثر.. بدأوا يشكون في كل شيء، حتى انهم بدأوايشكون في بعضهم البعض ووصل شكهم الى عائلة الشامي عائلة جورجيت فربما هي التي تساعدجورجيت في خطف ابناء الدهري ، وارسلوا وفدا الى عائلة الشامي للبحث عن طرف خيطيساعدهم في الخلاص ومعرفة الحقيقة فلا يمكن ان تكون جورجيت لوحدها تقف وراء كل مايحدث وكانت المفاجأة حينما علموا بأن عائلة الشامي هي ايضا تحفر القبور بحثا عنابنائها وان لعنة جورجيت قد اصابتهم هم ايضا وعاد الوفد وابلغ عائلة الدهري بما حدثلعائلة الشامي وانقسمت عائلة الدهري الى قسمين منهم من ايد البحث عن طريقة لاصلاحجورجيت وارضائها ومنهم من اعلن رفضه لهذه الفكرة وانه يجب البحث عنها وقتلها بدلاًمن الاعتذار لها فما هي الا امرأة ...ومرت سنوات وعائلة الدهري تحيا كابوسا اسمهجورجيت وفي كل فترة يختفي شخص جديد حتى ان عائلة الدهري اعتادت على هذا الوضع ولميعد رجال الدهري يجرؤون على الخروج ليلاً خوفا من لعنة جورجيت . 
ورغم كل ذلكاستطاعت عائلة الدهري ان تخفي عن الجميع ما حدث لها وتبقى الامر سرا فمن العار انيعلم احد بان امرأه فعلت بهم كل هذا والويل كل الويل ان علمت احدى نساء او بناتالدهري بهذا الموضوع وتحدثت به مع اي كان ولكن معظم نساء الدهري وبناتها ...علمن فيالموضوع من خلال تصنتهن على اجتماعات رجال الدهري المغلقة .

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء20
وفي احدى الليالي توجهت مجموعة منهن الى حيث دفنت جورجيت ..واخذنينادين بأعلى صوتهن على جورجيت ...ولكن عبثا فلم تظهر جورجيت وقامت احداهن باشعالشموع على قبرها قبل ان يغادرن ...وما ان تم اشعال الشموع حتى ظهرت جورجيت قادمة منبعيد ببطء وكانها تعمدت ان لا تفاجئهن حتى لا يخفن منها ...اقتربت منهن وعانقتهنوجلست معهن وسألتها احدى الفتيات 
قائلة :يا جورجيت ..انت طيبة ولا ميتة ..؟ 
-ابتسمت جورجيت وقالت :لا يا حبيبتي انا طيبة ومش ميتة .. 
-وسالت اخرى : صحيح يا جورجيت الي بحكوه انك انت اللي بتخطفي الرجال وبتقتليهم ... 
صمتت جورجيتولم تجب على السؤال ...واعادت الفتاة السؤال من جديد ... 
-تنهدت جورجيت وقالت :انا ما بقتل وما بخطف .... 
-فقالت اخرى :طيب وين بروحوا وين بختفوا ليش بحكواعنك انك انت الي بتوخذيهم ... 
لم تجب جورجيت على السؤال ....والحت النساء علىجورجيت ان تجيبهم ولكن جورجيت رفضت الاجابة... 
-فقالت اخرى :سامحيهم يا جورجيتعلشانا احنا سامحيهم ، ولا تنسي يا جورجيت انهم اخوتنا وابوتنا وولادنا.. سامحيهميا جورجيت علشانا .. 
- بكت جورجيت وقالت :قلن لي انتن ، وانا شو ذنبي اعيش فيالقبور وانا طيبة.. وليش حكموا علي ما اشوف الشمس شو ذنبي انا ..شو ذنب بنتي ، فيحد منكن يقول لي مين ابو بنتي ...احكن.. ليش ساكتات ..بنتي انا مين " ابوها" ??!!...بدكن اسامحهم علشانهم ابوتكم واخوتكم وولادكم ...حاضر علشانكم راح اسامحهم ..انا مسامحتهم في كل اللي عملوا فيّ ، بس بنتي لما تكبر حتقدر تسامحهم ... 
صمتتالنساء ولم يستطعن الرد على جورجيت وصمتت جورجيت ومرت دقائق من الصمت لا احد ينبسبحرف واحد ...ووقفت جورجيت وقالت : 
-يا بنات الدهري كلكن خواتي.. وبناتكنبناتي.. بحبكن وحظل احبكن وراح اعلم بنتي تحبكن... 
وانا بقلكن انا ما بخطف ومابقتل حدا ....رجال الدهري بفتحوا القبور بخاطرهم وبسكنوها بخاطرهم والحال مش حيتغير، انا وبنتي حنظل ساكنين القبور وما دام في ذكر من دم الدهري بتجرأ وبفتح قبربخاطره حيسكنه بخاطره ...ما تلومنّي وسامحنّي وقولن لرجالكن ما يفتحوا قبور ...علشان ما يسكنوها .....وادارت جورجيت ظهرها وسارت مبتعدة عنهن حتى توارت عنالانظار ومرت اشهر وعائلة الدهري على حالها ..حتى وصل اليهم نبأ بان هناك عجوز فيبيت المقدس ذات قدرات كبيرة ارسلوا في طلبها لتساعدهم في الخلاص من هذه اللعنة التياصابتهم .. 
رفضت العجوز الذهاب الى الشام وارسلوا وفدا لمقابلتها وحكوا لهامصيبتهم وما يحدث معهم ... 
-فقالت العجوز :لقد اصابتكم لعنة القبور ان لمتوقفوها الان فستستمر الى ولد الولد -فقالوا :وكيف نوقفها ؟؟ 
-فقالت :كم قبرافتحتم ؟؟ 
-فقالوا :عشرين قبرا ... 
-فقالت :وكم شخصاً اختفى منكم؟؟؟ 
-فقالوا :سبعة عشر شخصا ... 
-فقالت: اختاروا من بينكم ثلاثة اشخاص ليذهبوا ويسكنوا داخل القبور لمدة سبعة ايام ، فمن استطاع منهم ان يحافظ على عقلهخلال الايام السبعة سيخرج ولن تصيبه اللعنة ...وبعدها احذروا ان تفتحوا اي قبراًجديداً لان كل قبر ستفتحوه يجب ان يسكنه احدكم ..وبعد ذلك اضيئوا الشموع في بيوتكمليل نهار حتى تكبر ابنة جورجيت ..ومن ثم ابحثوا عنها واعرضوا عليها شبابكم فان احبتاحدهم واحبها ..تتزوجه وتخرج من الظلام وتنتهي اللعنة ...لا تنسوا ان لم تبحثواعنها انتم ستبحث هي عنكم.. اما بخصوص اقاربكم الذين اختفوا فمن بقي منهم على قيدالحياة ستجدوه هائماً على وجهه في البراري

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء21
وفي المغارة تحت القبور حيث تسكن جورجيت وابنتها التي بلغت الثالثة والعشرين من العمر ...تقدمت جورجيت تحمل بيدها عباءة وخمارا ووضعتهم امام ابنتها وقالت لها : 
يا ابنتي اليوم جاء دورك وقد بلغت السن الذي يسمح لك بالخروج من الظلام والبحث عن النور...اليوم انت اجمل بنات الدنيا ؛ جمالا حُرم من النور هذا قدري وقدرك لم نسعى اليه بل هو سعى الينا جمالك هذا لن يراه الا زوجك ..ابو بناتك وملعون من يراه غيره يا ابنتي لن يخرجك من عتمة القبور الى النور ، الا من احبك واحببته وقدرك ان لا يكون هذا الا من نسل العائلة الملعونة واما ان يخرجك او تدخليه انت يا ابنتي هذا قدرك واتمنى ان لا يكون قدر ابنتك من بعدك اتمنى ان تنجحي بالعودة الى النور وتخرجي من عتمة القبور يا ابنتي.. ظلمونا ولم نظلمهم وكتب عليك ان تطارديهم ما دمت تريدين النور فيجب عليك ان تطارديهم اينما ذهبوا ..لن تستطيعي العودة الى النور الا اذا اخرجك احدهم او ان لا يبقى ذكر من نسلهم يرى النور عندها فقط تستطيعي الخروج من عتمة القبور الى النور .... 
يا ابنتي قبل سنين عاهدت العجوز "عهد القبور " عهدا.. حولنا الى لعنة واليوم بعد ان كبرت اصبح العهد بيدك اوصيك ان تحافظي عليه وتصونيه ليحافظ عليك ويصونك ، مع العهد لا تخافي لن يظلمك احد ولن يؤذيك احد وملعون من تجرأ وفكر ، يا ابنتي العهد يعطيك كل شيء الا النور ولهذا لم اسمح لك بالخروج من القبور حتى لا تعتاديه وانتظرت حتى تكبري لاسلمك العهد وتاخذي فرصتك بالعودة الى حياة النور وان نجحت واستطعت العودة الى النور فاياك يا ابنتي ان تكشفي ما عرفتيه وشاهدتيه تحت القبور لاي كان فوق القبور...والان يا ابنتي اخرجي واكملي طريقي لا تخافي فلن تكوني وحيدة كلنا معك حتى تنجحي ..ان سألوك عن اسمك فقولي لهم اسمي لعنة وان نجحت بالخروج الى النور فاستبدليه.... 
خروج لعنة ابنة جورجيت 
خرجت لعنة ابنة جورجيت للمرة الاولى من عتمة القبور للعالم الذي لم تره او تعرفه منذ طفولتها وفهمت ما قصدته امها بعالم النور ...اخذت تسير فكل شيء تراه جديدا لم تعهده ولم تره من قبل ، تجولت لعنة اياما واياما وكانت مع نهاية كل يوم تعود الى امها جورجيت وتروي لها ما حدث معها ...وبدأت لعنة تتعرف على عائلتها عائلة الدهري من بعيد دون ان تقترب منهم او تحدثهم واستمرت على هذه الحال اكثر من عام. 
وبدأت لعنة تبحث عن من يخرجها الى النور الى الابد وعاد كابوس القبور معها ليحل على عائلة الدهري من جديد ومرت سنوات حتى احبت لعنة ابنة جورجيت احد شباب الدهري واحبها هو ووافقت على الزواج منه بشروطها وتم الزواج وعاش معها تحت القبور لا يخرج ولا يرى نورا وما مرت عدة اشهر حتى حملت لعنة وفرحت لعنة وفرح زوجها ، فان شاءت الاقدار وانجبت لعنة "بنتا " فبعد مولدها باربعين يوما يستطيعون الخروج من تحت القبور الى الابد وتنتهي اللعنة وان انجبت ذكرا فيجب ان يبقوا تحت القبور ، حتى تنجب انثى وخلال هذه الفترة لا يسمح لهم برؤية النور وبدأت الايام تسير ولعنة وزوجها بسعادة بالغة وكلهم امل ان ينجبا بنتا. 
زوج لعنة كان اسمه نعيم الدهري بدأ يعتريه الوسواس ويصيبه الملل برغم وجود كل ما يريد وما يحتاج ويسال نفسه ماذا لو لم تنجب لعنة انثى وانجبت ذكرا فهذا يعني انه يجب ان يبقى معها لا يرى النور حتى تنجب انثى ليخرج ويخرجها ولكن ماذا سيحدث لو لم تنجب لعنة انثى الى الابد فهذا يعني انه سيبقى معها تحت القبور والى الابد. 
الخوف من المستقبل حول حياة نعيم زوج لعنة الى جحيم ودفعه ليأخذ قرارا بالخروج دون ان يأبه أنه بهذه الطريقة سيقضي على الأمل بخروج زوجته الى النور والحياة الطبيعية ، انانية نعيم جعلته لا يطيق ان ينتظر عدة اسابيع حتى تنجب "لعنة" وخرج وتركها وحيدة وحينما علمت لعنة صدمت وحزنت وبكت وعلمت ان قدرها قد كتب لها ان تبقى تحت القبور وتذكرت قول امها جورجيت بأن ابناء الدهري كلهم واحد ولن يتغيروا ، مرت اسابيع وانجبت " لعنة" توأم "طفلتين" متشابهتين كأنهما القمر وقد قسما قسمين، حزنت لعنة اكثر على حظهما فلو انتظر زوجها عدة اسابيع لانتهى كل شيء. 
ودار الزمن من جديد وعادت القبور تفتح ورجال الدهري يختفون وكابوس اللعنة يطارد الصغير والكبير، وكبرت ابنتا "لعنة" وقد سمتهما الاولىياسمين والثانية وردة وحينما اصبحتا في الثالثة والعشرين جلست معهما امهما لعنة واتفقت معهما على ان تسلم العهد لكل واحدة منهما لمدة ثلاث سنوات تخرج فيها الاولى وان لم تنجح تسلم العهد لاختها. 
وهكذا تم الاتفاق وكانت المرة الاولى من نصيب وردة وخرجت ، وانتهت الثلاث سنوات وعادت وسلمت العهد لأختها التوأم ياسمين . 
مرت ساعات طويلة ..وفارس ما زال يستمع من ياسمين ام الجماجم الى القصة التي رفضت امه ان تحكيها له ، قصة جورجيت .. 
لم يستطع فارس ان يخفي تأثره من قصة جورجيت ولم يكن باستطاعته ان يوقف دمعة تسقط من عينيه بين الفينة والاخرى فهو لم يكن يتوقع ان تكون قصة جورجيت بهذه المأساوية وان على وجه الارض اناس بهذه القسوة والبشاعة ولا سيما اذ كان هؤلاء اهله وعائلته...انهت ياسمين قصتها لفارس وقالت له: انها واختها التوأم وردة لم تخرجا من حيث تسكنان تحت القبور الا بعد بلوغهما سن الثالثة والعشرين وتسلمت اختها وردة العهد وخرجت وبعد ذلك عادت وقامت امها لعنة بتسليم العهد "لياسمين" ...صمتت ياسمين قليلا ونظرت الى فارس لترى اثار الدموع في عينيه وقالت له: شو يا فارس بتبكي على حالك وعلى اللي حيصير فيك ولا بتبكي علينا وعلى قدرنا؟ . 
رد فارس: كل اللي صار معي ولا شيء مقارنة مع اللي صار معكم وهلأ يا ياسمين كيف ممكن اساعدكم؟.. 
فقالت ياسمين: ساعد حالك احنا مش محتاجين حد يساعدنا ..!! 
فقال: كيف يا ياسمين كيف؟؟؟ 
فقالت: انت عارف كيف يا فارس...!! 
فرد: كيف يا ياسمين تفتحي لي قبر وادخل فيه وانا طيب ..؟! 
فقالت: طبعا لا انا ما بدي افتحلك قبر ...عارف ليش؟ لانك فتحت بدل القبر قبور ، روح اختار واحد وادخل فيه وان شاء الله تظلك بعقلك. 
فرد: انا مش خايف من القبور ..انا بحبك ويهمني ننهي هاللعنة وتطلعي تعيشي بالنور 
ردت ياسمين:انت يا فارس دهري... وامي وستي علمونا انو الدهري ما بحب الا حاله. 
فقال: انا ما دخلني بعيله الدهري انا ما تربيت عندهم ومالي ذنب في اللي عملوه مع ستك وامك ...وانا ما عرفت اني من هالعيلة الا منك انت يا ياسمين... انا ضحية مثلك وليش نحمل ذنب شيء صار قبل ما نيجي على الدنيا. 
فردت ياسمين: اللعنة يا فارس بتظل لعنة كلنا ورطنا بلعنة القبور وهلأ ما في حل ..انا ترجيتك ما تحاول تشوف وجهي وقلت لك انو ما حد بشوف وجه بنات جورجيت الا وبشوف عتمة القبور وانت ما صبرت وما صدقت!! 
فقال فارس:ياسمين انا ما كنت اعرف انو وراك كل هالقصة وهلأ لازم نلاقي حل ان كان الحل انو ادخل قبر واسكن فيه لسبع ايام انا جاهز وما يهمني شو حيصير فيّ...وان كان الحل انو اتجوزك واسكن معك تحت القبور تتخلفي بنت انا جاهز من هلأ بس هاللعنة تنتهي وتطلعي انت للنور. 
ضحكت ياسمين وقالت: هذا الكلام قالوا ابوي لأمي ...واكثر من هيك كمان ، بس ما صبر وهرب وحكم علينا ننولد في العتمة ونعيش في عتمة القبور ...ما فيّ حل يا فارس "لعنة القبور ما في منها هروب. 
ما في شيء ما الو حل يا ياسمين كل شيء الو نهاية . 
فردت ياسمين:الا لعنة القبور ما الها نهاية... 
فتنهد فارس ورد باستياء :ما الها نهاية لانه انتن ما بدكن تنتهي. 
فقالت ياسمين:هذا اللي كتبوه علينا عيلة الدهري... 
طيب يا ياسمين عيلة الدهري السبب ، عيلة الدهري عذبت ستك جورجيت ودفنتها طيبة وبسببها عشت انت وامك واختك تحت القبور بس مية سنة مروا .... مية سنة وانتوا بتقتلوا برجال الدهري اللي الو ذنب ولّي ما الو ذنب ...كل هذا الانتقام ما بكفي 
غضبت ياسمين وقالت:احنا ما قتلنا وما اذينا حد...رجال الدهري فتحوا القبور وسكنوها بخاطرهم وما حدا اجبرهم...!!! 
يا ياسمين في حد بحفر قبره بيده وبيدفن حالو فيه وبخاطروا ...في مجنون في الدنيا بيعمل هيك؟؟!! 
رفعت ياسمين حاجبيها ورمقت فارس بنظرة غريبة مليئة بالغموض والثقة وقالت:آه يا فارس فيّ ناس كثير وخاصة اذا كانوا من ذكور الدهري بفتحوا القبور وبسكنوها بخاطرهم وبدون ما حد يجبرهم...ما انت يا فارس كمان فتحت قبور وما حدا جبرك وحتسكن القبر بخاطرك مثلك مثل كل رجال الدهري. 
فقال: صحيح كلامك بس انت اللي دفعتيني اعمل هيك ...وانت اللي سحرتيني........ 
فردت: شو يا فارس ارجعنا للكلام الفاضي ..سحرتيني وسحرتك مليح اذا صرت بتأمن بالسحر وبالكلام الفاضي على اخر ايامك... 
فقال بصراحة: فيّ اشياء احسن للانسان ما يفهمها واذا انا بدي افهم قصة ستك جورجيت وامك واختك واهلي وكيف بفتحو القبور وكيف بيسكنوها وشو هالقوة الغريبة اللي عندكن ما بعرف ..اصدق ولا ما اصدق بكفيني اللي شفتوا واللي عرفتوا ...وما بدي افهم الا كيف هالقصة بدها تنتهي..وما بدي افهم ولا شيء ثاني؟؟؟ 
فقالت ياسمين: انا ما عندي مشكلة اذا بدك تفهم أي شيء انا جاهزة افهمك ..انا اصلا ما في شيء وراي غيرك. 
فقال فارس: شغلة وحدة اللي بدي افهمها وبس ...اللي كانوا بدخلوا القبور من رجال الدهري كانوا بموتوا ولا شو اللي كان بصير فيهم؟؟!! 
فقالت ياسمين ساخرة:هلأ قلت انك ما بدك تفهم اشي ..شو غيرت رأيك...؟ على العموم اللي كان بيطلع منهم بعقله كان يتعلم انو عمرو ما يئذي حدا وعمروه ما يتباهى انو من عيلة الدهري واغلبية رجال الدهري كانوا بطلعوا مجانين لانه اصلهم مجانين. 
فقال فارس مازحا: طيب هو ما ظل حدا من عيلة الدهري غيري! 
فقالت: لا ظل أكم واحد هون وهون بس انا تاركتهم لاختي وردة تتسلى فيهم. 
اقترب فارس من ياسمين وامسك بيدها دون ممانعة من طرفها وقال لها: بحبك ...بحبك وما بدي الا هالكابوس ينتهي.. 
رفعت ياسمين رأسها وقالت بلهجة حزينة: لو هالموضوع بأيدي كنت تركتك بحالك وما بدي كل هاللعبة . 
فقال فارس: طيب شو راح تعملي هلأ ..؟! 
بكت ياسمين وقالت: مش عارفة؟؟!! 
انا تعبت وانا لازم ارجع لامي واختي واسلم العهد لاختي من جديد بلكي هي عرفت تعمل اشي.. 
وسحبت ياسمين يدها من يد فارس وتركته وسارت بين الاشجار ..لحق بها فارس وحاول ان يستوقفها..فنظرت اليه وسارت من جديد ..لم يستطع اللحاق بها وكأن هناك قوة ما تمنعه من فعل ذلك...جلس فارس على صخرة واخذ يفكر ويفكر ومن ثم قاد سيارته وعاد الى منزله في الناصرة. 
اما ياسمين التي لم تستطع ان تخفي حبها لفارس ...فقد سارت عبر طرقها السرية الغامضة حتى وصلت الى احدى المقابر وجلست على حافة احد القبور القديمة شاردة الذهن تبكي لا تأبه بشيء ومن ثم مسحت دموعها واستعدت وكأنها تتهيأ لمقابلة احد... ارادت ان لا يشعر بأنها تبكي ...ازاحت حجرا من طرف القبر ليفتح من خلاله باب صغير يكشف عن درج قديم نزلت منه الى سرداب طويل يضيئه نور خافت منبعث من فتحات صغيرة تظهر بالكاد من جوانب .....
السرداب ، تزينه رسومات وحروف قديمة ...اخذت تسير بخطى حزينة بطيئة ...حتى وصلت الى نهاية السرداب المغلق بجدار حجري... وضعت يدها على طرف الجدار فتزحزح وافضى الى سرداب آخر دخلته فاغلق الجدار من جديد وسارت ياسمين من سرداب الى آخر حتى وصلت الى قاعة واسعة كبيرة مفروشة بأجمل الاثاث... 
وفي القاعة جلست هناك امرأة غاية في الجمال والوقار تبلغ من العمر نحو60 عاما لا يبدو عليها انها من ذلك الجيل بل يبدو على ملامحها انها ابنة ثلاثين عاما او حتى اقل وبجانبها جلست فتاة سبحان الذي خلقها انعكست عليها صورة ياسمين ولولا اختلاف ما ترتديان لاستحال التمييز بينهما ...وقفت ياسمين تنظر اليهما وهما ينظران اليها. 
ولم تتمالك ياسمين نفسها فأسرعت والقت بجسدها في حضن المرأة ...واخذت تبكي بحرقة وألم ....احتضنتها المرأة بقوة واخذت تمسح بكفها على شعرها وجسدها ورفعت ياسمين رأسها قليلا وقالت وهي تشهق من شدة البكاء "ماما انا تعبت" واعادت رأسها من جديد الى حضنها وثلاثتهن صامتات لا يتكلمن..وانهمرت الدموع من عيني الفتاة التي كانت تراقب المشهد بهدوء وصمت وكانتا تعلمان سبب بكاء ياسمين. 
مرت دقائق ودقائق ...لترفع المرأة رأس ياسمين من حجرها وامسكت برأسها بحنان وازالت خصلات من الشعر المبتلة ، ومسحت الدموع المنهمرة عن خدي ياسمين وامطرتها بقبلات حارة ..وقالت لها:مالك يا ماما شو فيّ ؟؟!! 
ردت ياسمين :انا تعبت يا ماما ..انا زهقت ... 
نظرت اليها امها بأشفاق وحزن وقالت:بعرف يا ماما ، بعرف... بس شو نعمل قدر وانكتب علينا. 
رفعت ياسمين رأسها وصرخت بأعلى صوتها وقالت.. قدر شو يا أمي اللي مش مخلينا نشوف النور..؟ قدر شو يا أمي اللي حكم علينا نعيش تحت القبور . 
تأففت ام ياسمين وامتعضت وقالت بلهجة حادة: شو ناقصك يا ياسمين؟!!...في شيء طلبتيه انت واختك وردة وما اخذتوه ...في شيء اتمنتوه وما حصلتوا عليه ..شو ناقصك انت واختك احلى واذكى واقوى بنات الدنيا ..شو ناقصكم. 
ضحكت ياسمين وهي تطلق ضحكة مقهورة وقالت: شو ناقصنا يا أمي ...ناقصنا نعيش تحت الشمس،ناقصنا نعيش مثل كل الناس...وجمال ايش ياأمي اللي بتحكي عليه واللي بشوفنا ملعون ، جمال ايش اللي محرم على حدا يشوفوا.. جمال محرم عليه يحب ويتجوز الا عدوه...جمالنا مدفون بين القبور يا أمي ولو ينتا يا أمي بدنا نظل نطارد اولاد الدهري.... 
اقتربت الفتاة الاخرى من ياسمين واحتضنتها ليشكلان معأ اجمل لوحة حزينة ...واخذت تهدأها بحنان ... 
نظرت اليها ياسمين وقالت:اتعبت يا وردة ؟.... 
ردت عليها :معليش يا اختي... 
اقتربت الام واحتضنت ابنتيها وردة وياسمين واجلستهما الى جوارها وقالت: يا بناتي انتو بالنسبة الي نور هالدنيا وشمسها ،وانتو الامل اللي هيطلعنا للنور ...انا لما كنت بسنكن بكيت كثير وحزنت كثير وتعبت كثير وكانت ستكم جورجيت بتقول لي انه البكا مش عيب ..ابكي مثل ما بدك بس لا تبكي قدام عدوك. 
واحنا انكتب علينا نبكي بالعتمة وما نبكي بالنور. 
وبكلمات ناعمة وبريئة قالت ياسمين :طيب ليش ما نغير الوضع اللي أحنا فيه يا امي؟! 
ردت عليها وقالت:ما بنقدر احنا جزء من لعنة القبور وبنحمل عهد جورجيت ولازم نحافظ عليه. 
قالت وردة:وهاللعنة هاي ما الها نهاية ..؟؟ 
فردت الام :لعنة الها بداية وما الها نهاية...ولعنة جورجيت على كل اولاد الدهري وما دام في ذكر منهم بعيش تحت النور احنا مش راح نشوف النور. 
فقالت ياسمين: بس يا أمي ما ظل حدا اليوم يحمل اسم الدهري...!!! 
فردت الام: لا يا ابنتي ظل كثير وولاد الدهري معبيين البلد ....ومش مهم اسم العيلة اللي حاملينها المهم انهم من دم الدهري ومن نسله. 
فقالت ياسمين:بس يا امي معظمهم ما بعرفوا انهم من عيلة الدهري وما الهم دخل في اللي صار.. 
الام: هاي لعنة الدهري ومش احنا اللي صنعناها ..حتلاحق ولد الولد. 
فارادت وردة ان تتكلم...ولكن الام قاطعتها قائلة لكلتا بنتيها :شو يا بنات انتن بنات جورجيت ولا بنات الدهري ولا نسيتن انكن حاملات العهد.. 
فقالت ياسمين: احنا ما نسينا ياأمي بس الزمن تغير وولاد الدهري اللي دفنوا جورجيت ماتوا واسم الدهري انمسح من الوجود... وحتى ستي جورجيت اللي احنا عمرنا ما شفناها لو كانت طيبة كانت حتسامح. 
صرخت الام بغضب وقالت: اخرسي جورجيت ما ماتت وعمرها ما حتموت وحتى ولو هي سامحت احنا مش لازم نسامح.. 
فقالت وردة: يا أمي لا تزعلي بس احنا بنعرف انو جورجيت ماتت من زمان. 
غضبت الام وقالت:يا بنات بقلكن جورجيت ما ماتت افهمن ما ماتت وعمرها ما حتموت . 
فقالت ياسمين: كيف يا أمي كيف؟؟؟ 
بكت الام وقالت:الملعونة عمرها ما بتموت وعمرها ما بترتاح وانا والله ما حخلي حدا من نسل الدهري يرتاح. 
خيم جو من الحزن والبكاء وانعكست الامور واخذت ياسمين واختها وردة في تهدئة امهما لعنة ابنة جورجيت وعيون الواحدة تقول للاخرى من ولد في الظلام كتب عليه ان يبقى في لعنة ويموت بها. 
وقفت وردة وقالت:خلص يا أمي لا تبكي ما في شيء بستحق دموعك احنا حنظل انطارد اولاد الدهري وحنجننهم وين ما كانوا ان شاء الله في اخر الدنيا وغمزت بعينها لأختها ياسمين.. "مش هيك يا ياسمين"اومأت ياسمين برأسها علامة على التأكيد وعيونها تقول: الى متى!! 
لم يخفى على الام عدم رضا ياسمين...فقالت موجهة كلامها لوردة :باين على اختك تغيرت كثير من يوم ما عرفت فارس ابن الدهري وقدر ينسيها انها بنت جورجيت وانا خايفة ينسيها العهد اللي حاملتوا يا وردة...الحب المجنون دخل قلب اختك وسيطر عليه. 
ياسمين بقية صامتة ولم تعلق على أي كلمة مما قالته امها ووجهت الام كلامها لياسمين :اسمعي يا ياسمين اولاد الدهري شو ما كانوا بظلوا ولاد الدهري ...والدهري عدونا وحيظل عدونا وانت مسموحلك تختاري واحد منهم علشأن تتجوزيه ويكون ابو بناتك ويعيش معك هون تحت القبور وان كان بحبك حيطلعك ويطلع للنور...بس ولاد الدهري كلهم واحد ومش حيكون احسن من ابوك اللي تركنا وهرب..وما صبر حتى يشوفكن.....مر وقت وياسمين صامتة تطرق برأسها الى الارض لا تنبس بكلمة ،هادئة شاردة الذهن لا ترد ولا تبد أي رد فعل لكلام امها "لعنة" التي حاولت ان تجرها للحديث بكل طرق حتى انها شتمتها... 
ويبدوا ان ياسمين قررت اخيرا ان تخرج من صمتها فقالت لامها: 
انا يا أمي بسنة وحدة من يوم ما سمحتي لي اطلع واشوف النور جبت اربعة من ولاد الدهري وخليتهم يفتحوا قبور ويدخلوها ...انا يا امي عمر ما حدا شاف وجهي وعقله ظل معوا ... فارس كان خامسهم وانا ما تعرفت على فارس علشأن احبه ...انا في الدنيا كلها تعلمت احبك واحب اختي واحب ستي جورجيت اللي ما شفتها بعمري ....وانت يا امي طلبت مني اتعرف على فارس وقلتي انوه الدور أجا عليه، اتعرفت عليه وخليتو يفتح بدل القبر ثلاثة بس يا أمي القدر اللي بتحكوا عنه ما خلاه يتجنن والقدر خلاني احبه...انا انسانة بحبه ومش بأيدي اني بحبه ويا ريت يا أمي هاللعنة تبعد عن فارس. 
استاءت الام من كلام ابنتها ياسمين وردت عليها بأمتعاض :بتحبيه يا ياسمين طيب تجوزيه وجيبيه يسكن معك هون حتى تخلفي بنتك الاولى واطلعي انت وياه للنور... 
هيك شرط يا ياسمين وهيك الاتفاق يا أمي ... 
ردت ياسمين: ما بدي اتجوزه يا امي وما بدي يسكن هالقبور بدي نتركه بحاله. 
ردت الام.. يا بنتي مش انت بتخططي اللعنة وبتحددي مين تصيب ومين ما تصيب ..حبيب قلبك فتح قبر ولازم يدخله وانت ما جبرتيه يفتحوا ولي بفتح قبر من بره لازم يسكروا من جوا. 
ياسمين :هذا الكلام بتحكيلهم اياه بس احنا بنعرف انه لو ما بندفعهم ليفتحوا القبر ما بفتحوه وما بتصيبهم اللعنة . 
احتدت الام وغضبت واخذت تصرخ بياسمين ، فتدخلت وردة لتهدئة الجو وقالت لياسمين... يا أختي ان كان فارس بحبك مثل ما بتحبيه...ممكن تتجوزيه ويسكن معك هون وممكن يصبر ونطلع كلنا للنور. 
ابتسمت ياسمين ونظرت لاختها بحزن وقالت: يا وردة الناس بره بتخاف من عتمة القبور افهمي انه الناس بره مش مثلنا ولا طباعهم من طباعنا انت تعرفتي عليهم قبلي وعشتي معاهم اكثر من ثلاث سنوات كنت معاهم قبل ما ييجي دوري واطلع انا ....وما فهمتي انه الدنيا بتختلف عن هون يا وردة في حد وصل عنا وظل بعقلاته يا حبيبتي فارس كان حيتجنن ولساتو ما شاف شيء وبدك اجيبو هون.....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء22
ورغم الجو المشحون الا ان وردة لم تمنع نفسها من الضحك وكذلك فعلت 

ياسمين وهن يعلمن ماذا سيحدث لو وصل فارس الى حيث هن. 
دموع وكآبه وحزن وابتسامات ...امتزج الجو بمزيج من المشاعر المتناقضة ...وتسمرت عينا وردة بالاتجاه الاخر من الغرفة ولكزت بيدها اختها ياسمين لتلتفت بنظرها الى ما تراه "امها لعنة" وظهرت من بعيد عجوز ترتدي الابيض تسير نحوهم بخطى واثقة. 
ظهر القلق والارتباك بعيون وردة وياسمين وعلى عكسهن ارتسمت ابتسامة على شفتي امهن "لعنة". اقتربت العجوز لتسرع اليها لعنة وتنحني وتقبل يدها وكذلك فعلت ياسمين ووردة . 
نظرت اليهن العجوز وقالت بحنان: 
شو القصة يا بنات؟ ..شو اللي عم بصير ؟ 
اسرعت الام واجابت: شايفة يا خالتو ،شايفة البنات كيف تغيروا ؟..شايفة كيف متفقات عليّ؟! ... 
ربتت العجوز على كتف لعنة...وقالت: معلش يا بنتي البنات لسه صغار وبكره بيكبروا 
اطرقت ياسمين وكذلك وردة برأسيهما بالارض خجلا وطلبت العجوز البيضاء ان يجلسوا الى جانبها ويحدثوها عما يحصل...ووجهت كلامها لياسمين بالذات وقالت لها:"شو اللي عملتيه يا ياسمين ؟ ردت عليها ياسمين برهبة دون ان ترفع عينيها: انا ما عملت شيء يا خالتي انا طول ما انا بره حافظت على العهد وصنته ...بس يا خالتو غصبن عني ...حبيتو يا خالتي حبيتو.. واخذت ياسمين تبكي فربتت العجوز على رأسها وتنهدت وقالت: "يا بنات انا بحبكن وما بدي حد يأذيكن وما بدي يصير فيكن مثل ما صار لجورجيت" ..العهد اللي انتقل من ستك لأمك لاختك ما يمنعك انك تحبي بس ما يسمحلك تعملي اللي بدك اياه... 
فقالت ياسمين: والحل يا خالتو شو اعمل ...؟!!! 
ردت العجوز: شو يا ياسمين انت بدك تتركينا...؟ 
فقالت: لا يا خالتو انتو اهلي ومالي غيركم مش ممكن افكر هيك بس بكفي يا خالتو. 
ردت العجوز:...احنا يا بنتي ما بنئذي حدا احنا بنذي اللي بئذينا بس. 
"ستك جورجيت قبل (..1) سنة عاهدتنا وحافظت على العهد والعهد ما حولها للعنة عيلة الدهري هي اللي عملتها لعنة "والعهد" ساعدها وحماها ...ستك جورجيت كان مطلبها انو كل ذكر من نسل الدهري ودمه وين مكان وفي أي بلد كان ان كان صغير لما يكبر انه تعرفوه على قذارة اصله وتخلوه يشوف عتمة القبر ويعيشها علشأن ما حد يحمل اسم الدهري من جديد وما تتكرر مأساة جورجيت من جديد وهي انذرت انه ما بنت من بناتها تعيش بالنور ما دام على وجه الارض ذكر من نسل الدهري ما شاف عتمة القبور وتركنا لكن "العهد" علشان ينتقل لبناتكن وبنات بناتكن..و"تركت الطريق مفتوحة انو ييجي يوم يتجوزها واحد من "ولاد الدهري" يضحي علشأن بنت من بنات جورجيت يتجوزها ويسكن معها تحت القبور وما بشوف النور لحد ما تخلف بنت يسموها جورجيت ومع مولدها حيدخل النور لعتمة القبور وانت يا ياسمين ان كان فارس بحبك وانت بتحبيه خليه يسكن قبر لمدة سبعة ايام لوحدو لانو شاف وجهك وهذا عقابو وبعدها نزليه لهون وتجوزيه وخليه معك لحد ما تخلق بنت على وجهها تشوفو النور . 
فقالت ياسمين: يا خالة فارس راح يتجنن قبل ما يخلصو السبعة ايام ولو قدر يصمد ونزل عندي وتجوزني ممكن نخلف ولاد وما نخلف بنات وممكن هالشغلة توخذ سنين. 
فقالت العجوز: شو يا ياسمين خايفة يهرب ويتركك مثل ما عمل ابوك مع امك اذا كان راح يعمل هيك اذن مش هو ابن الدهري اللي من خلالو حتشوفو النور. 
فقالت ياسمين: "لا ياخاله... فارس بحبني ومستعد يضحي علشأني ،صدقيني يا خالة فارس مش مثلهم بس انا خايفة عليه وعارفه انه راح ينجن. 
غضبت لعنة ام ياسمين من كلام ابنتها ووبختها ..فاطرقت ياسمين برأسها للارض واخذت تبكي واضافت تقول: لم اكن اتوقع ان انجب فتاة في يوم من الايام تكون بمثل هذا الضعف، يبدو ان ابنتي التي حملتها العهد لا تدرك ان حبيب قلبها فارس هذا ليس واحدا من افراد عائلة الدهري او من اقارب سالم الدهري وانما هو ابن ابن سالم الدهري والذي اطلق عليه اسم فارس هو جده سالم قبل ان تهرب به امه والدم الذي يجري في عروق فارس هو من دم سالم الدهري القذر ...ايتها الغبية الم تلاحظي الشبه الذي يحمله من جده سالم...هيا اذهبي وتزوجيه لعلك تنجبي منه ولدا ليسميه على اسم جده سالم الدهري احياء لذكراه الطيبة. 
بكت ياسمين اكثر واحتضنتها العجوز ولامت "لعنة" على الطريقة التي تحدثت بها مع ياسمين وقالت العجوز لياسمين: ..امك تقصد تقلك انو فارس وضعه بختلف عن بقية ولاد الدهري ،فارس بحمل اسم عيلة الدهري وبحمل اسم جده سالم. 
فقالت ياسمين: خلص يا خاله انا ما بدي اتجوزه وما بدي اشوفه...بس يا خالتو يا ريت نتركه بحالو. ضحكت العجوز وقالت:.. فارس شافك وشاف جمالك ولو تركتيه انت حيظل يدور عليك ولو بفتح كل قبور الدنيا وبعدك صغيرة وما بتعرفي اللي بشوفك شو بصير فيه...ضحكت وردة مما قالته العجوز واستفزت ياسمين من ضحكة اختها وردة ...ضحكت وردة لانها تذكرت تجاربها مع اولاد الدهري بالاشهر التي خرجت بها من القبور قبل اختها ياسمين وماذا حدث لهم ؟..ياسمين استفزت لانها تخيلت ما الذي قد يحدث لفارس وهي ايضا تعلم ماذا حصل للآخرين. 
العجوز ربتت على كتف ياسمين وقالت لها: سأعطيك الحل لهذه المشكلة ولكن قبل ان افعل ذلك اسمعي ما ساقوله لك جيدا وافهميه ان عتمة القبور لهي ارحم من عتمة نفوس هؤلاء الذين يعيشون في النور. 
قالت العجوز هذه الحكمة لياسمين واخذت تشرح لها عن الطريقة التي تستطيع بها ان تتزوج من فارس وان تسكن معه في أي مكان تريد بعيدا عن القبور لتنتهي اللعنة ...فرحت ياسمين كثيرا فقد وجدت ان الطريقة التي دلتها عليها العجوز سهلة جدا ولا توجد فيها تعقيدات كثيرة،المهم انها بعيدة عن السكن في القبور. وكانت ياسمين على ثقة من ان فارس سيوافق فورا على هذه الطريقة فهي في نظرها سهلة جدا ولكن العجوز طلبت من ياسمين ان تتمهل ولا تتسرع فربما نجد ان عتمة القبور والسكن بها لهي افضل من السكن بين الناس في النور ونصحتها ان تذهب الى فارس وتحكي له عن الطريقة وبعدها تعود وتتخذ قرارها الذي ستترتب عليه امور كثيرة ، اما "لعنة"ام ياسمين ووردة فلم تكونا راضيتين فهما لا تتصوران ان زوج ابنتها وشقيقتها سيكون ابن ابنه لسالم الدهري الذي هو السبب الرئيس لما حدث لجورجيت... وردة اخت ياسمين كانت خائفة قليلا من اندفاع اختها بحبها لفارس وما قد تعانيه لو ان فارس كان لا يحبها كما تتصور ياسمين .... 
بدأ فارس رحلة البحث عن حل يخرجه من هذه الورطة التي علق بها دون أي ذنب وهمه الاكبر ان يحتفظ بحبيبته "ام الجماجم"ياسمين مهما كلفه هذا من ثمن، ولكن من يستطيع ان يساعد فارس ؟...بحث فارس كثيرا وكان امله يخيب كلما اعتقد ان هناك من يفهم بشيء اسمه "اللعنة" وكان كالغريق الذي يتعلق بقشة ثم توجه ولكن بدون قناعة منه باتجاه احد الفتاحين في مدينة جنين وهو على يقين من انه لن يساعده بشيء وهذا ما حدث فعلا فقد كان "الفتاح" المشعوذ اغبى من ان يفهم بهذه الامور المعقدة ...ولكن فارس كان على استعداد لان يجرب أي شخص بالرغم من قناعته بسخافة هذه الامور وتوجه الى احد "السمره" وهوكاهن سامري في مدينة نابلس واوقف السيارة بعيدا عن بيت السامري وسار على قدميه خشية ان يرى السيارة احد ممن يعرفه بالصدفة ...دخل فارس بيت الكاهن وانتظر في الردهة قليلا ومن ثم دخل الغرفة المخصصة لهذا "الكاهن المشعوذ" تفحصه الكاهن بعينيه وقال له ..: 
"اهلا وسهلا بك يا بني" ورد عليه فارس : اهلا وسهلا فيك " وبدأ الكاهن بالقاء محاضرته التي يكررها عشرات المرات في اليوم لعله بهذه الطريقة يستطيع ان يحدد علة الزبون والسبب الذي جاء من اجله والمتضمنة عبارات "الشفاء من الله" "ولكل داء دواء" ..و"ولاد الحرام كلهم" ...و..و....الخ... 
اما فارس فقد التزم الصمت وهو يعلم انه امام "دجال مشعوذ" ولكن لعل وعسى. 
اكمل الكاهن محاضرته وهو يترقب رد فعل فارس على ما يقول وقال له: "خير يا ابني بعون الله بقدر اساعدك" 
فقال له فارس : جئت اسألك عن "اللعنة!!" ... 
فرد الكاهن: "لعنة الله على الشيطان!!! قلي شو اسمك واسم امك "...فاخبره فارس بالاسماء واخذ الكاهن يكتب ويحسب وينظر في كتاب امامه وسأل فارس: "شو بتشعر بالضبط؟؟" 
فرد فارس :الموضوع ليس بما اشعر او بما لا اشعر، الموضوع اني جئت اسألك عن لعنة القبور وخاصة اني سمعت ان اليهود هم اكثر الناس خبرة بهذه الامور ...ارتبك الكاهن قليلا واحتار فهو لم يفهم ماذا يقصد فارس وماذا يريد ولم يكن الكاهن يريد ان يبدو كالجاهل فقال له ..."نعم نحن نعرف بكل شيء ...وبعونه راح تلاقي الحل عنا والان احكي لي بالتفصبل ما هي المشكلة ...شعر فارس بأن الكاهن يراوغه وانه لا يفهم شيئا ...فقال له فارس بحزم لقد جئت ولا اريد ان اضيع وقتك وانا على استعداد لان ادفع لك... كل ما اريده هو معلومات عن لعنة القبور ..ما هي وكيف يتم الخلاص منها؟...ويبدو ان كلمة "الدفع" قد شجعت الكاهن الذي لا يعرف عما يتحدث فارس على أن يبدأ بالبحث في الكتب القديمة التي ورثها عن اجداده لعله يجد ما يقدمه لفارس من معلومات ليحصل بدلا منها على بعض النقود ...بدأ الكاهن بالبحث بين كتبه واستمر في البحث لاكثر من نصف ساعة حتى عاد الى فارس مبتسما وكأنه قد وجد ضالته في احد الكتب القديمة ...جلس وفتح الكتاب بعد ان نفض عنه طبقة من الغبار واخذ يقرأ ويترجم لفارس وقال : حسب ما ورد في كتبنا القديمة فان لعنة القبور يعود تاريخها الى الاف السنين وقد حدثت في المرة الاولى مع "بنات رفقة" حينما قرر الراب ان يدفنهن في بئر الزعق" في "اورشليم" وبعد عام تأكد ان الراب قد دفنهن ظلما ..وقد قام الراب بدفن نفسه حيا تكفيرا عن جرمه...ومنذ ذلك الوقت وفي كل عام يسمع الناس صراخا منبعثا من البئر بشكل مستمر ويعرف الناس ان بينهم ظالم ويقومون بتقديم القرابين بجانب البئر وانصاف المظلوم وابعاد الظالم حتى انه في ذلك الوقت لم يعد هناك احد يجرؤ على ظلم احد خوفا من "زعقات البئر" وقد سميت هذه اللعنة "بلعنة بنات رفقة"ولكن هذه اللعنة لا تصيب الا اليهود. 
ارتسمت على شفتي فارس ابتسامة ساخرة فكل ما حكاه له هذا الكاهن السامري هي قصة من القصص القديمة المتعلقة بالتوراة والتي لا دخل لها بما يحدث مع فارس ...نظر الكاهن الى فارس وهو ينتظر منه ان يدفع له النقود مقابل قصته وفي هذه اللحظات ودون سابق انذار دخلت المقنعة السوداء "ام الجماجم" وجلست الى جانب فارس وتأبطت ذراعه ...فوجيء فارس برغم انه قد اعتاد على مفاجآت ياسمين الكثيرة...وتسمرت عينا الكاهن باتجاهها وهو لا يعرف ماذا يحدث وازداد ذهوله حينما لمح مفاجأة فارس من رؤية ياسمين التي تعشق ارباك من حولها بتصرفاتها ...اخذت ياسمين تميل على فارس بغنج ودلال ..وفارس يبتسم فهو يدرك ما ترمي اليه من حركاتها هذه وحاول ان يخرج من جو الارتباك رغم ان ملامح وجه الكاهن وعينيه المتسمرتين تجاه ياسمين تثير الضحك ..ياسمين لم تكن لتكتفي بما احدثته من ارباك وهذه بالنسبة لها فرصة لتتسلى قليلا ..فقالت بغنج موجهة كلامها للكاهن السامري ... كيف حالك يا كبيرنا.؟؟ 
فرد الكاهن مرتبكا: اهلا.... اهلا يا بنتي...!! 
فقالت: ان شاء الله حليت مشكلة فارس يا كبيرنا..؟ 
نظر الكاهن الى فارس والى ام الجماجم المقنعة وحاول ان يمحو مظاهر الارباك عن وجهه فابتسم وقال: "اهلا وسهلا معرفتناش بحالك؟" ... 
قاطعته ياسمين قائلة : ولو يا كبيرنا ما انت بتعرف كل شيء واكيد انت عارف اني مرته وحبيبته بس هو ما بحب يدخلني معاه عندك علشان بستحي يحكي معك عن مشكلته وانا موجودة. ونظرت ياسمين الى فارس ومالت برأسها المقنع بالخمار على كتف فارس وقالت : يا الله احكيلو يا فارس لا تستحي هو بقدر يساعدك يالله حبيبي احكيلو". 
ابتسم فارس فهو لا يدري ما الذي تسعى اليه ياسمين ...اما الكاهن فوضع يده على خده ووجد نفسه مثل الاطرش في الزفة. 
اما ياسمين فقد زادت من حدة الدلع وقالت مصطنعة الحياء والخجل : "يالله يا حبيبي فارس احكيلو طيب انا بحيكلو عنك بس لا تطلع علّي علشان ما اخجل ..شوف يا كبيرنا المشكلة انت عارفها ولازم تكون فهمتها وانت يا كبيرنا ابو المفهومية ..هلأ شو بتقدر تعطيه ..دوا او أي شيء علشان يعني ما انت فاهم شو بقصد؟." 
رد الكاهن مستفزا وقد شعر ان ياسمين تسخر منه خاصة وان فارس كان يخفي ضحكته من كلام ياسمين : "لأ انا مش فاهم .. يا بتحكو بوضوح يا اذا سمحتو انا معنديش وقت" ..حاول فارس ان يتدخل حتى يلطف الاجواء ولكن ياسمين كانت اسرع منه فقالت: "يا كبيرنا والله بستحي احكيلك ...بس احنا متجوزين من زمان وما عندنا اولاد." 
احمر وجه فارس ..وابتسم الكاهن وقال: "يعني ما بتخلف يا فارس ؟"...ردت ياسمين بسرعة حتى لا تعطي فارس فرصة الرد وقالت: 
"المشكلة مش بس هيك يا كبيرنا المشكلة اكبر من ما انت فاهم ، بقي هو من مرة من مرة من يوم متجوزنا ولا شيء، كيف بدي افهمك اكثر من هيك ما انت فاهم ؟...نظر الكاهن الى فارس واخذ يبتسم وقال له:" متحكي هيك من اول يا ابني فش فيها عيب انا من اول كنت عارف مشكلتك بس كنت مستنيك لتحكي لوحدك ..والك ساعة بتلف وبتدور ...لعنة وقبور وكلام فاضي، على العموم انا حجهزلك دوا وبتمر علّي بعد اسبوع بكون جاهز...بس انت بتعرف هيك"دوا" بكلف كثير. 
فقالت ياسمين: يكلف شو ما يكلف يا كبيرنا المهم فارس يطيب ويرجع ...ما انت فاهم شو قصدي. 
رد الكاهن:فاهم ..فاهم بس لازم تدفعولي هلأ"001 دينار" فلكزت ياسمين فارس بكتفه وقالت له :"يالله يا فارس ادفعله شو ميت دينار هذا والله لازم يطلب الف دينار مش مية" ...فاستغل الكاهن الفرصة وقال:"لأ .. هذا مبلغ تحت الحساب ولما بيجي يوخذ الدوا بنتفاهم واخذت ياسمين تحث فارس وتستعجله ليدفع للكاهن بسرعة ولم يكن امام فارس الا ان يدفع للكاهن ما يعادل المئة دينار وهو لا يدري لماذا يدفع ومن اجل ماذا ؟! 
خرجت ياسمين وهي تتأبط ذراع فارس من بيت الكاهن وسارا بأتجاه السيارة وبرغم ان فارس كان غاضبا على خسارته للمئة دينار وللموقف المحرج الا ان سعادته برؤية ياسمين غلبت عليه ...وصلا الى السيارة وطلبت ياسمين بدلع ان تقودها الا ان فارس ضحك وقال: "هو انا مجنون بعدي ما نسيت شو عملتي فيّ لما سقتي السيارة المرة الفاتت.." ..اخذ فارس يقود السيارة وياسمين تجلس بجانبه وقال لها:شو يا ياسمين كيف عرفتي وين انا؟...فقالت ياسمين وهي تضحك: انا ياسمين بقدر اطولك وحتى لو انك في اخر سما." 
فقال لها:"مبسوطة هلأ لما خسرتيني المئة دينار للأهبل هذا..؟" 
فقالت: الأهبل اللي راح عنده ..وانت شو اللي خلاك تروح عند المجانين ..شو بتفكرهم بفهموا بشيء ولا بطلع بايديهم يساعدوك تهرب مني يا فارس؟. 
نظر فارس الى عيني ياسمين وقال بحنان :انا اهرب منك يا ياسمين؟ ...انا بهرب من كل الدنيا وما بهرب منك. 
فقالت:طيب ليش رحت عندهم ..شو عندك...تعبان من شيء ..واخذت ياسمين تضحك وضحك معها فارس على ما المحت اليه. 
وقالت ياسمين:هلأ مش مهم اذا كنت انت بتفكر انو هيك دجالين بيقدروا يساعدوك في حل مشكلتك فأنت غلطان ...ويالله هلأ اعزمني على شي محل نوكل فيه علشان انا عندي الك خبر بسوى حياتك .فضحك فارس وقال: "على وين بدك نروح هو انا ظل معي فلوس ؟..البركة فيك ما انت خليتني ادفعهم لكبيرنا مثل ما بتحكي. 
ابتسمت ياسمين وقالت: يا اهبل انت نسيت اني انا ياسمين ومعقول انا اخلي واحد اهبل مثله يضحك عليك؟ ..هاي الفلوس .. 
وأخرجت من عباءتها النقود التي دفعها فارس للكاهن وفارس ينظر اليها مستغربا ..كيف حدث ذلك وهو لم يرها تقترب من الكاهن ولو للحظة ؟..فارس وفي اعماق نفسه اصبح على قناعة بأن ياسمين تملك قوة سحرية ما وبقناعته فهذه هي الطريقة الوحيدة التي يستطيع ان يفسر بها تصرفات ياسمين وقدراتها الغريبة ...ولكن فارس يخجل من ان يفكر بما يدور في خلده بصوت مسموع ويفضل ان يتجاهل ما يحدث حتى لا يبدو سخيفا. 
سار فارس للبحث عن مكان ليتناول الغداء فيه مع ياسمين "ام الجماجم" وكان يفضل ان لا يكون هذا المكان في الناصرة او أي منطقة اسرائيلية لعلمه بأن ما ترتديه ياسمين سيثير انتباه الموجودين ...ووقع اختيار فارس على احد المطاعم في مدينة جنين فهناك الناس معتادون على رؤية فتيات يرتدين الخمار والعباءة على طريقة ياسمين.... 
وقبل ان يوقف السيارة بمحاذاة مطعم .. حذر ياسمين من القيام بأية حركة وان تتوقف عن حركاتها ومزاجها الذي اعتاد عليه وقال لها: 
"لو انت مش لابسه هالخمار امزحي كيف بدك، بس الناس هون لما يشوفكي لابسه هيك بفكروكي متدينة وراح يستغربو أي مزحة او حركة من حركاتك .. 
ابتسمت ياسمين بخبث وقالت لفارس: "خلص انا بوعدك اني احاول ما احرجك" 
ترجل فارس وياسمين من السيارة وسارا بإتجاه المطعم ، إلا ان ياسمين امسكت بذراع فارس .. 
توقف فارس و"تنحنح" طالباً منها ان تترك يده وتسير بشكل طبيعي . 
فقالت ياسمين: "اسمع لا تعقدني يا بمسك ايدك وبندخل مع بعض يا بدخل قبلك وانت بتدخل وراي يا بظل واقفة محلي ..اختار شو بدك"؟ 
فوافق فارس على ان تسير امامه ..دخلت ياسمين المطعم وجلست على احدى الموائد وتبعها فارس وجلس الى جانبها وهمس مذكراً اياها بالوعد ان لا تحرجه.. 
ابتسمت ياسمين وقالت : "انا وعدتك اني احاول علشأن هيك اتركني اتصرف على راحتي. 
فقال فارس:الله يستر وهلأ احكيلي عن الخبر السعيد.. 
فقالت:لا يا حبيبي اول شيء بتطلب اكل وبنوكل وبعدين بتطلبلي ارجيلة وبعدها بحكيلك..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تابع الجزء22
ضحك فارس وقال:ارجيلة مرة وحدة ؟هذا اللي ناقص بس كيف بدك تدخنيها وانت لابسه هالخمار ما بتخافي حد يشوف وجهك ؟ 
فقالت:هاي مشكلتي انا مثل ما راح اعرف أوكل بدون ما يشوفو وجهي راح اعرف ادخن. 
طلب فارس الطعام وبعد ان انتهيا من تناوله رجاها فارس ان تنسى امر الاركيلة ..الا ان ياسمين اصرت على ذلك وكان لها ما ارادت ..احضر فارس الاركيلة ووضعها امامه..فتناولتها ياسمين من امامه ووضعتها امامها هي ورفعت ساق على ساق وامسكت بالارجيلة بطريقة ملفتة للانتباه وقالت له: هيك انا مزاجي رايق وبقدر احكي .. 
فقال لها: تفضلي احكي جلطيني.. 
فقالت: خلص يا فارس رايحين نتجوز ونعيش بره مثل كل الناس ..حنشوف الشمس وحنشوف النور ونبدأ نعيش بين الناس.. 
استغرب فارس ولم يصدق ما تقوله ياسمين فهل من المعقول ان ينتهي كل شيء بهذه السهولة وقال لها: ياسمين لا تمزحي معي... 
فقالت: ما عم بمزح بحكي جد وفي هالموضوع هادا مش ممكن امزح. 
فقال فارس بعد ان امسك يد ياسمين بحركة لا شعورية: احلفي انك ما بتمزحي زي عوايدك ... 
فقالت: "وحياة ستي جورجيت اني بحكي جد"..فقال فارس..:انا مش مصدق.. 
فقالت ياسمين محتدة:حلفتلك بستي جورجيت اني بحكي جد واحنا بنحلف بكل الدنيا كذب الا بجورجيت. 
فقال فارس: ما هاذا اللي مجنني ...معقول اللعنة تنتهي بالبساطة هاي؟ ..فقالت ياسمين:على مهلك يا حبيبي انا ما حكيت انو اللعنة انتهت ولسه المشوار باولو...وان كنت بتحبني صحيح راح تنتهي. 
فقال:انا بحبك بس مش فاهم ..فقالت ياسمين:خالتو العجوز وافقت يا فارس انو نتجوز بدون ما نسكن القبور...بس بشروط. 
فقال: فارس مين هاي العجوز يا ياسمين انا اول مره بسمعك بتحكي عنها ... 
فقالت:هاي امنا كلنا أم المظاليم وما بنعمل اشي الا بموافقتها. 
فقال فارس: يعني هي انسانة مثلك ومثل اختك وامك. 
فقالت: تكون شو ما تكون هذا مش شغلك ومش موضوعنا علشان نحكي فيه المهم انك توافق على شروطها. 
فقال فارس: انا موافق على كل شروطها.. 
فقالت ياسمين: مش لما اول تعرف شو الشروط.. 
فقال:انا موافق يا روحي على أي شرط بالدنيا ممكن يخليكي جنبي. 
صمتت ياسمين ، فأستهتار فارس بالأمور اقلقها ..وحاول فارس ان يخرجها من صمتها ولكنه لم ينجح حتى استغرب سبب هذا الصمت المفاجيء واخذ يبحث اين أخطأ هو؟.. 
خرجت ياسمين من صمتها وقالت بلهجة حزينة: فارس كلامك بخوفني انت ماخذ كل الامور ببساطة. فارس انا علشانك زعلت امي مني انا بحبك وما بدي يصير فيك اشيء هاي مش لعبة يا فارس.. لا تستهر بالموضوع .شروط العجوز مش بسيطة يا فارس صحيح هي اسهل من السكن بالقبور بس كمان مش بسيطة وان شروط العجوز ما تنفذت ضاعت الفرصة الوحيدة علي وعليك...فقال فارس:انا ما كان قصدي استهتر انا قصدت اقلك انو علشانك ممكن اعمل أي شيء ..فقالت :انا بعرف يا فارس بس كمان بعرف الإشي اللي بتقدر عليه واللي ما بتقدر عليه..للعجوز ثلاثة شروط ححكيلك عليها..الاول: العرس حيكون بالليل وبمقبرة ومن طرفي حتحضر امي واختي والعجوز ومن طرفك لازم يحضر 9 اشخاص لا اقل ولا اكثر وانا حفضل لابسه الخمار ومش حيشوف وجهي حدا... 
والشرط الثاني: مش رايحين نتجوز على طريقة دينك ولا ديني ..العجوز حتعلن زواجنا والحضور كلهم الشهود.. 
والشرط الثالث: حنعيش مع بعض زوج وزوجة ومش حتدخل عليّ ولا حتشوف وجهي لمدة 90 يوم وبعد ما يمرو بتقدر تكتب كتابك عليّ مثل كل الناس..بس ممنوع حدا يشوف وجهي غيرك لحد ما احمل منك واخلف بنت انسميها جورجيت ..واخذها معي على الشام نزور قبر ستنا جورجيت وهيك بتنتهي اللعنة وبتطلع.....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء23
امي واختي وبعيشوا مثل كل الناس.. 
ذهل فارس مما قالته ياسمين وكاد ان يصرخ لولا انه تنبه الى انه في مكان عام والكثير ينظر اليه ..صك على اسنانه وابتسم ابتسامة صفراء وقال بهدوء كتم به غضبه: "ياسمين انت بتمزحي اكيد..اكيد بتمزحي ..انت فاهمة شو عم بتحكي ...هذا كلام بدخل برأس واحد عاقل ..هذا اللي انا بقدر عليه..في بني ادم بقدر على هيك اشي وهذا الأشي اللي اسهل من السكن بالقبور ..لا يا حبيبتي يكثر خير خالتك العجوز على هيك تسهيلات ..انا مش عارف كيف اشكرها اللي ما طلبت اني اجيب فرقة موسيقية على المقبرة ولا انها ما طلبت احطونا بتابوت ويرقصوا فينا ..من شان الله يا ياسمين هذا كلام بدخل العقل؟ انت خايفة عليّ انجن بس يا حبيبتي بها الطريقة مش انا بس راح انجن ..كل العيلة معي راح ينجنو ..يسعد لي العجوز تاعتك وافكارها ..ما بدها اكتب على كرت العرس تفضلوا لحضور حفل الزفاف في المقبرة الفلانية وابدا الف اوزع الكروت على الناس علشان اجيبلها معازيم بس انا لازم اكتب على الكرت : "الرجاء عدم اصطحاب من هم دون سن السادسة عشرة ونحن غير مسؤولين عن "عقول" الحضور" ..يا ياسمين خافي الله والله لحكي هالحكي لمجانين لصاروا يضحكوا عليّ.. 
"حبيبتي انا موافق اني اسكن القبر وموافق اعيش معاك تحت القبور ارحم من شروط العجوز... 
قرصت ياسمين فارس بيده وقالت له: اطلع حواليك وبلفتة عين ادرك فارس بأن حركاته لفتت انظار الجميع اليه بطريقة غريبة واعتدل في جلسته على الكرسي وحاول ان يبتسم ..وقالت ياسمين: "اول اشيء اذا مرة ثانية بتحكي معي بهالطريقة بحمل حالي وبمشي ومش حخليك تشوف وجهي من مرة ..شو انت انجنيت ..اسمع انا عارفه اني لازم اتعامل معاك مثل الولاد الصغار وعلى فكرة انا فاهمه شو بحكي مليح وكل اللي حكيته انت ولا شيء مقابل انك تنام ليلة وحدة داخل قبر علشان هيك لا تحكم على الامور بسرعة وهاي الفرصة الوحيدة اللي عندنا واذا انا مش راح اهتم فيها علشانك انت فأنا عندي اسباب ثانية اللي هي امي واختي اللي ما بدي يظلوا طول عمرهم تحت القبور وبدي يطلعو يعيشو مثل الناس... 
فقال فارس :"طيب يا ياسمين مش انت حكيتي انو انا ممكن اتجوزك واعيش معك تحت القبور لحد ما تخلفي بنت وبعدين هيك بتخلص اللعنة ويطلعو للنور؟ ..انا موافق هاي طريقة اسهل من شروط العجوز" 
...ابتسمت ياسمين وقالت: يا فارس افهمني بهالطريقة مافي امل انت مش عارف شو بتحكي ..وانا بحبك وما بدي تنجن يا فارس اللي عايش بالنور ما بقدر يعيش بالعتمة...صدقني يا فارس يوم واحد ما بتقدر ..انا بعرف اكثر منك لا تدفعني اشرحلك اكثر من هيك واحسن الك ما تعرف ..صدقني ، شروط العجوز اسهل بكثير والأشي الصعب ممكن اساعدك انا على انو يصير سهل... 
فقال فارس: "طيب يا ياسمين تعالي نحكي بالعقل 09 يوم ما اشوف وجهك وانت عايشه معاي سهله وفش مشكلة كمان ما يشوف وجهك اي انسان لحد ما تخلفي بنت ..كمان سهلة وفش مشكلة اني اتجوزك على طريقة العجوز كمان هاي ممكن تصير ..نعمل عرس وما حدا يشوف وجهك كمان هاي ما بتدخل العقل بس كمان ممكن تصير. 
يكون العرس في المقبرة وبالليل كمان هاي لألي انا لوحدي فش مشكلة ..بس كل قوة الدنيا ممكن تخليني اقدر اقنع واحد بحضر معي على مقبرة بالليل وكمان علشان شو ؟ علشان عرسي.. انا أي فهميني كيف ممكن؟ ..ضحكت ياسمين وقالت: شايف كل المشاكل انحلت وما ظل قدامك الا مشكلة وحده كيف بدك تعزم الناس علشان يحضرو عرسك؟ 
فقال فارس مغتاظا: "اتفضلي انت واعزميهم اشوف شطارتك" 
فقالت: انا بالنسبة الي هاي مسألة بسيطة كثير"..وبحركة سريعة اشارت بيدها للجرسون في المطعم وعندما حضر ابتسمت وقالت له: " ممكن اطلب منك خدمة صغيرة؟..شوف.. عرس فارس الأسبوع الجاي يا ريت تعزم كل القاعدين في المطعم وتقلهم يتفضلو عنا وطبعا بس قلهم انو العرس حيكون في مقبرة؟ 
فرد الجرسون محاولا ان يستوضح ..فقد ظن انه سمع الكلمة الاخيرة خطأ.. 
- عفوا مش فاهم وين العرس؟ 
فقالت ياسمين: في المقبرة ..المقبرة اللي بدفنو فيها الناس والتفتت الى فارس وقالت: اي مقبرة يا فارس حيكون العرس؟ 
ابتسم الجرسون واصطنع فارس الابتسامة وقال: 
- هاي بتحكي عن قاعة افراح زي الزفت بتصلح تكون مقبرة مش قاعة افراح. 
ذهب الجرسون وقالت ياسمين: هيك شاطر وبتعرف تغير الموضوع من جد لمزح...فقال:"اتعلمت منك!!" 
فقالت: طيب خلينا نشوف شطارتك وكيف بدك تعزم الناس على عرسك؟ 
فقال فارس: انت مقتنعة اني ممكن انضرب بعقلي وافكر مجرد التفكير في هالموضوع. 
فقالت:آه مقتنعة؟؟ 
فقال:اذن انت غلطانه.. 
فقالت:اذن انت ما بتحبني.. 
فقال : لأ بحبك بس لو اعمل هيك بكون مجنون والمجانين ما بتعرف تحب... 
فقالت: "مش صحيح فش احلى من حب المجانين..ضحك فارس وقال: "ياسمين انت متخايله الموقف ..ممكن احكي مع حد بهالموضوع وما يفكرني مجنون ؟ طيب مش مهم خليهم يحكوا عني اني مجنون ممكن يمشو ورا مجنون؟ 
فقالت: "جرب وبعدين بتحكم على الامور...صدقني يا فارس انها سهلة كثير وان صممت راح تقدر تقنعهم" ..ضحك فارس وقال: "طيب اذا هاي سهلة ممكن تحكيلي شو الصعبة..؟" 
هزت ياسمين رأسها وقالت : "الصعبة يا فارس انهم يقتنعوا بعدها ما يشوفو وجهي وما يحاولو يعرفوا مين أنا ، وما تطلع انت هلا وراك .. 
لم تكمل ياسمين الجملة حتى التفت فارس ليرى ما يوجد خلفه..!تلفت فارس ليرى ما يوجد خلفه متناسيا طلب ياسمين منه ان لا ينظر الى الخلف ...ولكنه لم ير خلفه أي شيء.. 
فقال لياسمين: ما في اشي وراي ليش قلتي لي ما اطلع وراي، شو كان في!!؟ 
فقالت ياسمين:لا شيء لم يكن هناك شيء في المرة القادمة حينما اطلب منك ان لا تنظر الى الخلف فأرجوك ان لا تنظر، لقد قلت لك ان من اصعب الأمور ان تقنعهم ان لا يروا وجهي وان لا تنظر انت الى الخلف ،ولكن في اقل من ثانية نظرت خلفك فكيف يمكن ان تقنع عائلتك واقاربك ان لا يروا وجه زوجة ابنهم..؟!! 
فقال فارس: هذه ليست مشكلتنا ان اقتنعوا فليكن وان لم يقتنعوا فهي مشكلتهم هم. 
فقالت ياسمين:ولكن انت مشكلتي فان طلبت منك ان لا تنظر خلفك فهل ستقبل؟! 
فقال فارس: نعم اعدك بأن لا انظر خلفي ابدا حينما تطلبي مني ذلك...ولكن ما دخل ذلك بما نحن فيه الان ؟! 
فقالت: ستعرف قريبا والآن هيا تحرك وابدأ بأقناع تسعة اشخاص ليحضروا حفل زفافنا.. 
فقال فارس: ولكنك قلت لي انك ستساعديني بأقناعهم .. 
فقالت :سافعل ذلك يا فارس ولم انس وارجو منك ان لا تنسى وعدك لي بأن لا تنظر خلفك ان طلبت منك ذلك.. 
خرج فارس وياسمين من المطعم واستقلا السيارة وسارا بأتجاه الناصرة ودار بينهما حوار طويل حول الزفاف وشروطه...وسأل فارس ياسمين الى اين تريد ان يوصلها..فطلبت منه ان ينزلها في أقرب مكان من جبل الطور ...غير فارس اتجاهه حتى وصل بالقرب من جبل الطور..وهناك طلبت منه ياسمين ان ينزلها ويكمل طريقه الى البيت فسألها فارس:الى اين ستذهبين يا ياسمين..؟

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء24
فقالت له: لا تسأل ،وارجوك ان تسير الى الامام وان لا تنظر خلفك حتى ولو بمرآة السيارة... 
سار فارس وتركها بجانب الطريق وتجنب النظر الى الخلف حتى ابتعد عنها...واخذ يفكر طوال الطريق كيف يستطيع ان يقنع عائلته بحضور زفافه داخل مقبرة وماذا سيقول لهم ؟. 
وصل فارس الى البيت وجلس يفكر قليلا وقرر ان يحدث امه بهذا الموضوع خاصة وان امه هي الوحيدة التي تعرف بـ "لعنة جورجيت"احتار فارس كيف يبدأ معها الحديث ولم ينس بعد ما حدث لها حينما تحدث معها بهذا الموضوع وانه وعدها بأن لا يتحدث بشأنه امامها.. قرر فارس انه لا بد من ذلك وتوجه الى حيث تقعد امه وقال لها...:"يا امي بدي احكي معك بموضوع انا وعدتك وبعرف انك ما بتحبي تسمعيه ..!!!" 
احتدت ام فارس وقالت له:"بدك تحكي بموضوع "جورجيت" انا ما عندي اشي احكيلك اياه انا حكيتلك كل اللي بعرفو وانت عمرك ما تراح تصدق ..انت راسك ناشف وحترجع تقل لي هاي قصص عواجيز ما بتخوف...انتو يا اولاد المدارس ما بتصدقوا انو في اشياء كثيرة ممكن تصير وبتفكروا حالكم انتم بس اللي بتفهموا .." 
ربت فارس على كتف امه وقال لها:يا امي انا مصدق كل اشي عن قصة جورجيت ..وانت ما كذبت علّي وكل كلامك مزبوط.. 
نظرت اليه وقالت: "طيب يا امي ما دمت مصدق اعمل زي ما قلتلك وسافر لبعيد ولا تخلي جورجيت تعرف محلك بلك الله نجاك منها" ..امسك فارس بيد امه وقال :"لا تخافي يا امي ، جورجيت ماتت واللعنة حتخلص قريب كثير". 
قاطعته امه قائلة :"ارجعت تحكي لي جورجيت ماتت والبنت الحلوة اللي حكيت لي انها اعطتك صورة ابوك وجدك ما هاي هي جورجيت ،ليش ما بتصدق ؟ قلتلك جورجيت ما بتموت...! 
فقال فارس: لا يا امي فش حدا ما بموت، وكمان مش معقول بعد مية سنة جورجيت تكون لسه عايشة ،والبنت الحلوة اللي حكيتلك عنها هاي مش جورجيت هاي اسمها ياسمين ..وجورجيت بتكون ستها.. 
فقاطعته امه وقالت:لا يمه لا تصدق هاي جورجيت .. 
فرد فارس:يا امي انا صرت بعرف بالقصة اكثر منك هاي بنت بنتها وانا بحبها وراح اتجوزها. 
فقالت الام وهي تبكي:بدك تتجوزها يمه ..هاي جاي تنتقم منك لانك من ولاد الدهري لا تصدقها يمه ..!! 
فقال فارس:صدقيني يمه لو بدها تعمل فّي اشي كان عملت زمان وما في حد منعها ..افهميني الله يخليكي يا امي بعد ما اتجوز ياسمين راح تنتهي اللعنة كلها ..وفي اشياء كثيرة ما بتعرفيها انت بس انت اطمئني ولا تخافي. 
صمتت ام فارس وهي لا تدري ماذا تقول او تفعل وايمانها كبير بأن ما سيرسمه القدر لا يمكن ان تغيره..وشرد فارس بخياله هو ايضا فهو لا يدري كيف سيشرح لامه بأن زواجه من ياسمين لا يتم الا بشروط واحداها ان الزواج سيكون في احد المقابر وفي ساعات الليل. 
وتجرأ فارس وبدأ يشرح لامه محاولا اقناعها بطريقة الزواج الغريبة ولكنه فوجيء بأن امه اخذت تصرخ وكاد ان يغمي عليها فور سماعها لما قاله وعبثا حاول فارس ان يهدئها ..وبالرغم انه قال لها انه بيمزح لا اكثر ولا اقل ولكن امه ظلت تصرخ وتبكي بصوت عال واستسلم فارس وتركها لتهدأ لوحدها ،وفي هذه الاجواء المشحونة بالبكاء والصراخ دخل علاء الاخ الاصغر لفارس الغرفة ليستوضح سبب بكاء امه وصراخها...!! 
وقبل ان يسأل قالت امه :شايف يا علاء اخوك فارس انجن وبدو يجننا معاه ...بدو يتجوز في المقابر ..اخوك هذا بدو مستشفى مجانين.. "جورجيت" طيرت مخو من راسه.. 
اخذ علاء يهدىء من روع امه وهو يزم على شفتيه محاولا حبس ضحكته مما سمعه منها ...هدأت امه واصطحبها الى شرفة المنزل لتستنشق قليلا من الهواء وعاد الى فارس ليسأله عما يحدث....فأجابه فارس:لا شيء يا علاء لا شيء ..فأصر علاء ان يعرف القصة والسبب الذي دفع امه لتصاب بهذه الهستيريا..فقال له فارس بانه لا توجد اية قصة وان كل ما فّي الموضوع انه يحب فتاة ويريد ان يتزوجها واشترطت هذه الفتاة ان يتم الزفاف في احدى المقابر.. 
حاول علاء ان لا يضحك ولكنه لم يستطع واستفز فارس من ضحك علاء وهم بمغادرة البيت الا ان علاء امسك بيده وقال له: "لا تزعل يا فارس ولا تلومني مهو يا بضحك يا بصير اصرخ وألطم على وجهي زي امك"..الطريقة التي تحدث بها علاء جعلت فارس يضحك هو ايضا وجلس وقال لعلاء:معك حق تضحك بس افرض اني انا بمشكلة كبيرة وهالمشكلة هاي ما بحلها الا اني اتجوز في المقبرة ...انت بتساعدني وبتيجي معي ولا لأ..؟!! 
صمت علاء قليلا وبداخله اعتقد ان اخاه فارس يمزح لا اكثر ولا اقل وفكر ان لم يكن فارس يمزح فهو فعلا قد جن وقال لفارس: 
"طبعا انا معك وانا جاهز اروح معك وين ما بدك". 
لم يخف على فارس ما فكر به علاء وابتسم وقال له:"انا بمزح يا علاء بمزح" وخرج فارس وركب سيارته واخذ يتجول من شارع الى اخر وهو يفكر ماذا يستطيع ان يفعل وقد اغلقت امامه كل الابواب فهو لم يستطع ان يقنع امه واخاه وهما اقرب الناس ...وتذكر فارس غضب امه وعاد الى البيت مسرعا خشية ان تحكي امه قصة جورجيت لعلاء ، خاصة ان علاء لا يعرف عن هذا الموضوع شيئا. توجه فارس لامه فوجدها لا تزال تبكي وهي تجلس مع علاء ..فاقترب فارس منهما وهو يدعو الله ان لا تكون امه قد قالت شيئآً لاخيه ..فجلس معهم واكتشف ان امه لم تحك لعلاء سوى ان فارس "بحب بنت غريبة وراح تجننه" ...وشاركهما فارس الحديث واطمئن حينما شعر بأن امه حريصه اكثر منه ان لا يعرف علاء ان فارس من عائلة اخرى غير عائلته...خرج فارس مره اخرى وسار بالسيارة لساعات وبعد ذلك اوقف السيارة واخذ يسير على قدميه حتى ساعات متأخرة من الليل وهو شارد الذهن يسير الى حيث تأخذه قدماه ..ولم يقطع شروده وسرحانه الا صوت مفاجيء جاءه من الخلف :"فارس لا تطلع وراك" ،وفور سماع صوت ياسمين الذي ميزه فارس بسرعة تلفت خلفه ليراها تسير بعيدة عنه عدة اقدام...اقتربت ياسمين من فارس وسارت بجانبه وطلبت منه ان يستمر في سيره ..وقالت له غاضبة: انت وعدتني لما اطلب منك ما تطلع وراك مش راح تطلع ليش اطلعت وراك ليش ما حافظت على وعدك انا كيف بدي اثق فيك واركن عليك ولسه ما مر يوم على وعدك وانسيتو... 
قاطعها فارس وقال لها: "ما صار شيء يستحق كل هالزعل انسيت وطلعت شو صار.. طارت الدنيا". 
فقالت ياسمين:"يا فارس لا تستهتر بالامور انا طلبت منك اشي .. سويه وبس..." 
فقال فارس محاولا ان يحسم الموضوع: "حاضر والله العظيم ما راح اتطلع وراي واعتبريها اخر مرة .."! 
فقالت ياسمين: طيب يا فارس بس بحب احكيلك اني انا ما بعرف شو حيصير في وحده من المرات اللي بطلب منك فيها ما تّطلع وراك وتنسى انت وتطلع لا تستغرب ان قلتلك انو ممكن يصير اشي كثير مش مليح علشأنك وعلشاني.. 
فقال فارس: حاضر حاضر مش راح انسى. 
فقالت ياسمين وهي تضحك: "المهم حكيت مع حماتي على العرس؟...اكيد انبسطت كثير." 
فقال فارس :انبسطت كثير كثير ومن الفرحة كان راح يغمى عليها. 
فقالت ياسمين: بعرف قديش فرحت هي وكمان اخوك علاء ما في داعي تحكيلي المهم انت بعد فشلك الكبير مع امك واخوك شو راح تسوي ...؟ 
فقال فارس مستغربا: اول شيء انا بدي اعرف هلأ كيف انت بتعرفي شو صار بيني وبين امي واخوي وانا تاركك جنب جبل الطور؟ 
فهزت ياسمين رأسها وقالت ..انا ما بعرف اعتبرني خمنت مش اكثر ، المهم شو راح تسوي .. 
فقال: فش امل مستحيل ، هاي فكرة مجنونة ولازم اول ينجنو علشان يوافقو... ! 
ضحكت ياسمين وقالت: طيب بسيطه خليهم ينجنو وهيك انحلت المشكلة واذا بدك بساعدك.."! 
فقال فارس: انك تجننيهم ما عنديش شك انه بطلع بايدك وزيادة يا ياسمين ..لازم انسى هالموضوع ، ما بدي يصير بأمي اشي بسببي .."... ...... 
فقالت ياسمين: سلامتها حماتي وانا كمان ما بدي يصير فيها اشي واكثر من هيك انا كمان حساعدك وحخليلك امك تنسى كل اشي بتعرفو عن هالموضوع من اولو لاخره ومن اول يوم عرفت فيه ابن الدهري لليوم ..هذا واكثر من هيك.. كمان ما في داعي انها تيجي وتحضر عرسك بالمقبرة ..شرط العجوز انو يحضروا تسع انفار من طرفك ..ومش ضروري امك تكون بينهم...فكر فارس قليلا وقال: "ولا اخوي علاء .." 
فقالت ياسمين :وكمان علاء ما في داعي ييجي... 
فقال فارس: طيب ما بنفع اكون انا لوحدي وتخلص هالمشكلة"!؟ 
فقالت ياسمين: لو هالموضوع بأيدي بينفع بس الشرط شرط تسع انفار من طرفك لازم يحضرو مش مهم شو يكونو ..اقاربك او معارفك او اصحابك .. انت حر اختار اللي يناسبك
لمعت برأس فارس فكرة ان يقوم بأستئجار تسعة اشخاص ما دام لا يهم من يكونوا بالنسبة له مقابل النقود وليس من المستحيل ان يقنع تسعة اشخاص او عشرة ولكن فرحته تلاشت حينما فكر بانه يحتاج الى مبلغ كبير ليستطيع اغراء الاشخاص بحضور حفل زفافه داخل المقبرة خاصة وان ظروفه المالية في الآونة الاخيرة سيئة جدا. 
فشرح لياسمين فكرته وقال لها انه سيضطر لبيع سيارته ليوفر مبلغا قد يكون كافيا .. 
فقالت ياسمين: اذا المشكلة مشكلة فلوس انا بقدر اساعدك واكملت مازحة : انا كنت اوفر المصروف اللي بوخذو من امي لهيك يوم.. 
فضحك فارس وقال: على هيك انت موفرة مبلغ كبير ...يعني ممكن الاقي معك مية دولار.. 
فاخذت ياسمين تحسس على اصابعها وهي تضحك ممكن اكثر شوي...! 
فقال فارس: اكثر بقديش يعني؟...ممكن يكفو لعشا في مطعم على مستوى..؟ 
فقالت ياسمين: اه بيكفو نتعشى في مطعم واذا بدك كمان بتقدر غير ثمن العشاء ..تشتري كل مدينة الناصرة وحيفا كمان... 
فضحك فارس لكلام ياسمين وقد ظن انها تمزح...فقالت له بجدية: "على فكرة انا ما بمزح "..اذا كان الموضوع موضوع فلوس انا واختي عندنا ذهب بشتري الناصرة وحيفا واكثر من هيك وعمرو ما كان له قيمة ..وعمرنا ما فكرنا انو بسوى يوم واحد نعيشو بالنور مثل الناس..لا تبيع السيارة ولما تروح على البيت حتلقى المشكلة محلولة ...بس لا تنسى انو الاشخاص اللي بدك تستأجرهم علشان يحضرو عرسك لازم يعرفو بالاول انهم جايين على عرس فيه عريس وفيه عروس ومش على مزحه ولا على لعبه ولو انسحب واحد منهم بارادتو حيفشل كل اشي يا فارس" 
...استمر فارس وياسمين بالسير وتوقفت ياسمين فجأة وسار فارس عدة خطوات واراد ان يتلفت الى الخلف ليرى لماذا توقفت ولكنها قالت له قبل ان يتلفت ...فارس لا تتطلع وراك..! 
شد الفضول فارس لينظر الى الخلف ولكنه تذكر تحذيرها له واستمر بالسير وهي تسير خلفه دون ان يراها وتحدثه ويتحدث معها..حتى توقف الحديث فجأة ووقف فارس دون ان يتلفت الى الخلف لعدة دقائق وهو يقول :ياسمين.. ان كنتي لساتك وراي احكي "..فلم يتلق فارس أي جواب واستمر بالسير الى الامام دون ان يلتفت الى الخلف وسار بشكل دائري حتى وصل الى سيارته وركبها وعاد الى البيت ووجد ان امه واخاه نائمان.... فدخل لينام ففوجيء بانه رأى على سريره مجموعة من القطع الذهبية القديمة.. وللحظة لم يعلم كيف وصلت الى غرفته وهم بأن يذهب ويسأل امه واخاه ولكنه تذكر ان ياسمين "ام الجماجم" قالت له انه حينما يصل الى البيت سيجد ان مشكلة الفلوس قد حلت . 
لم يستغرب فارس قيام ياسمين بإحضار قطع الذهب ولكن ما اثار دهشته هي كيف استطاعت ادخالها الى غرفته وهو قد تركها خلفه؟ ..تحسس فارس القطع الذهبية بأصابعه...وفكر كثيرا وقال لنفسه: 
لو ان ياسمين "ام الجماجم" صادقة في ما قالته فسيصبح اغنى رجل في البلاد...في صباح اليوم التالي توجه فارس الى احد محلات المجوهرات في مدينة االناصرة واطلع صاحبها على احدى القطع وبعد ان تفحصها صاحب المحل قال لفارس انه يعتقد انها تساوي الكثير وعرض على فارس مبلغا من المال مقابلها الا ان فارس وجد المبلغ تافها وتوجه الى آخر فدفع له مبلغا اكبر فباعه جميع القطع التي معه بمبلغ يزيد عن العشرة الاف دولار ..سار فارس وقرر ان يتوجه الى احد اصدقائه السابقين ليساعده في جلب التسعة اشخاص لحضور زفافه في المقبرة مقابل المال حيث التقى صديقه ذا العلاقات الاجتماعية العديدة وطلب منه المساعدة ..صديق فارس استعد لأن يقوم بمساعدته شريطة ان يقنعه فارس اولا بالسبب الحقيقي ..حاول فارس ان يقنع صديقه بأن الموضوع هو زفاف فقط اشترط ان يتم في مقبرة ويجب ان يكون هناك من طرفه تسعة اشخاص.. ولكن صديق فارس لم يقتنع ولم يضحك فقد ظن ان الامر اكبر من هذا بكثير وبعد جدل طويل بين فارس وصديقه اتفق الاثنان على ان يتم الامر وان يقوم صديق فارس بالبحث عن الاشخاص الملائمين لهذه المهمة واعطاه فارس الف دولار تحت الحساب...وتركه على ان يعود اليه في الغد.
وفي اليوم التالي حضر صديق فارس الى بيته واخبر فارس وهو يضحك بانه استحال عليه اقناع أي شخص بهذه الفكرة وقال لفارس : ولكن الطريقة الوحيدة التي استطيع بها اقناع هؤلاء هو ان تحضر "كاميرا فيديو" لتقول لهم بأننا سنصور مقطعا من فيلم او ما شابه ...اقتنع فارس بالفكرة وقال لصديقه: ليكن ذلك ثم غادر صديق فارس ليكمل المهمة..وجلس فارس في حديقة المنزل ينتظر امه لتحضر له فنجان القهوة وفي الشارع المحاذي للحديقة توقفت سيارة تكسي وترجلت منها ياسمين ذات الخمار وتوجهت الى حيث يجلس فارس في الحديقة التي لا تبعد عن الشارع سوى عدة اقدام.. رآها فارس واخذ يتلفت حوله خشية ان تكون امه قد رأتها.. 
اقتربت ياسمين من فارس وقالت له: شو قصتك ليش بتتلفت حواليك ؟ 
فوقف فارس وقال لها: هيا لندخل الى غرفتي بسرعة قبل ان تراك امي..لم تأبه ياسمين بطلب فارس وجلست في الحديقة وقالت له: انت بتعرف مليح انو شكلي حلو وما بخوف ولا بعيب كمان علشان تخبيني عن اهلك وجيرانك يا فارس.. 
فرد فارس :"انت عارفه اني ما بقصد هيك..وانت فاهمة انا شو بقصد.. امي بتعرف انت مين وما بدي اياها تخاف .. 
فقالت ياسمين: انا ما بخوف يا فارس 
فقال فارس: طيب على راحتك اقعدي وين ما بدك وانا داخل اجيبلك القهوة 
فقالت :لا تغلب حالك خليك قاعد ..امك هلأ بتطلع وبتجيبها الا اذا كان قصدك تدخل علشان امك ما تطلع بره. 
حك فارس رأسه بيده ففعلا هذا ما قصده وعاد وجلس بجوار ياسمين وهو يفكر ماذا سيحدث الان حينما تخرج امه وترى ياسمين ذات الخمار ...قالت له ياسمين: 
لا تفكر كثير يا فارس بس بعتقد انو بكفي ولازم تواجه الامور شوي .. 
فقال فارس :هاي امي يا ياسمين وما بدي... 
فقاطعته ياسمين : ما بدك شو يا فارس ؟..ما بدك تشوفني بس اول على اخر راح تشوفني ولا بدك تظل مخبيني طول عمرك..؟ 
فقال فارس:لو ما بتعرف في القصة مش مشكلة ..صحيح يا ياسمين انت وعدتيني انك حتنسي امي كل قصة الدهري وجورجيت وحتنسي كل شيء .. 
فقالت ياسمين:انا ما وعدتك يا فارس انا قلتلك حساعدك اني اخلي امك تنسى قصة الدهري من اولها لاخرها ..بس اسم جورجيت احنا بنذكر الناس فيه مش بنسيهم اياه ...انا حساعدك بس مش مستعدة اشعر انو امك احسن من امي واول اشي لازم تتعرف عليّ على حقيقتي ..ياسمين بنت لعنة بنت جورجيت وانو هاي اللي راح يتجوزها ابنها فارس علشان يا فارس انا فخورة بأهلي وما بدي اشعر في المستقبل وبعد سنين انو اقرب الناس لألك ما كان يعرف مين انا ..انا موافقة اني اتجوزك بدون ما حد يحضر من اهلك بس لازم حد من اهلك يتعرف على اللي حتصير زوجة ابنهم بعد هيك انا حساعدك انها تنسى كل اشي ولما نخلف بنتنا الامورة ونسميها "جورجيت".. امك حتكون ستها وان كانت ناسية حتذكر اول ما تشوف بنتنا الصغيرة الامورة جورجيت. 
صمت فارس قليلا ثم وقف وقال لياسمين: 
"معك حق يا ياسمين انا لازم اواجه الموقف ولازم اعرف امي عليكي..دخل فارس الى البيت ووجد امه قد وضعت فنجان القهوة على الطاولة وجلست تضع يدها على خدها كئيبة حزينة .. 
اقترب منها فارس وقال لها :مالك "يما" ليش هيك قاعدة حزينة انا عندي برة ضيوف وبدي اعرفك عليهم.. 
هزت ام فارس رأسها :"شفتها يمه ..شفتها من الشباك لما اجيت بدي اطلعلك القهوة الله يستر من اللي حيصير. 
فقال فارس:لا يما لا تخافي ولازم اعرفك عليها هاي ياسمين وراح اتجوزها الاسبوع هادا ودار حوار بين فارس وامه التي يتملكها شعور بأن ابنها ذاهب الى الهلاك ..امسك فارس بيد امه وخرج معها الى الحديقة حيث تجلس ياسمين اقترب منها وقال: "هاي امي يا ياسمين وهاي ياسمين يمه..." 
ابتسمت ام فارس وهزت برأسها وقالت اهلا وسهلا وابتسمت ياسمين وهزت برأسها هي الاخرى مقلده ام فارس وقالت اهلا فيكي ..واخذ فارس يعرف الواحدة على الاخرى ويمهد الاجواء لتتحدث الواحدة مع الاخرى.. 
وقالت ام فارس ببساطة ومن منطلق خوفها على فارس والله فارس بحبك كثير وفارس كان صغير وما لو دخل في اللي عملوا سيدو سالم معك.. 
قاطع فارس امه بسرعة وقال :"يمه انا قلتلك هاي ياسمين بنت بنت جورجيت ومش جورجيت "...فقالت ياسمين موجهة كلامها لام فارس : 
"انا بعرف انو فارس بحبني وكمان انا بحبو علشان هيك بدنا نتجوز ...فقالت ام فارس :والله هالصوت اسمعتو قبل هالمرة والله هالصوت اجاني وانا نايمة وانا صاحية ومش ممكن انساه هادا صوت جورجيت

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تابع
اراد فارس ان يتكلم ولكن ياسمين سبقته وقالت انا الي الفخر انو صوتي يشبه صوت ستي جورجيت وحكون سعيدة اكثر اذا كان صوت بنتنا انا وفارس بطلع مثل صوت ستي جورجيت..! 
فقالت ام فارس :حرام فارس ما الو ذنب في اللي صار.. 
ردت ياسمين ثانية:وشو شايفيتني بدي اوكلو. 
تدخل فارس بسرعة حتى لا يحتد النقاش اكثر بين امه التي لا تريد ان تقتنع بأن التي تراها هي حفيدة جورجيت وليست جورجيت ..وبين ياسمين ..وانتهى النقاش في اجواء متوترة..ودخلت ام فارس الى البيت تاركة خلفها ياسمين وفارس في جو مضطرب. 
فقال فارس محاولا تهدئة ياسمين:انت مش لازم تزعلي من امي.. القصة كلها مخربطة حياتها وبلهجة كان واضحا منها ان الدموع قد انهمرت من عينيها رغم ان الخمار كان يخفي كل شيء .. 
قالت ياسمين : انا كمان انسانة ومش مجبورة افهم الناس وما يفهموني.. انت شفت امك كيف بتطلع عليّ شو انا مش انسانة؟.. لم يكترث فارس او نسي انه يجلس في الحديقة واقترب من ياسمين وضمها اليه محاولا ان يخفف عنها ويهدئها ..كان واضحا ان ما قام به فارس ساعد على تهدئة ياسمين ثم اخذ يمازحها لدقائق طويلة حتى استطاع ان يدفعها لتطلق ضحكة اعادت الاجواء الى طبيعتها ، 

وقالت مازحة: فارس امك بتتخايلك جاجة وبتفكر اني راح اوكلك..ضحك فارس وضحكت ياسمين ومن ثم اخرجت من عبائتها "قلادة" غلب عليها اللون الازرق مع الفضة وناولتها لفارس وقالت له :..خذ هاي القلادة وحطها في البيت وما دامت في البيت ..امك مش راح تتذكر أي شيء يخص هالقصة ومش راح تتذكرني حتى لو شافتني مرة تانية ..راح ترجع تتذكر بس نخلف بنتنا. 
اخذ فارس القلادة ودخل وخبأها في البيت وخرج الى ياسمين وقال لها :انت متأكدة انها مش راح تتذكر أي شيء ؟ ..فقالت ياسمين بتحب تجرب جرب وروح ناديها بس انا بنصحك بلاش ...فقال فارس: "راح اناديها" شو بدو يصير اكثر من اللي صار ودخل الى البيت بسرعة واصطحب امه معه الى حيث ياسمين ووقف ينظر الى امه ليرى ماذا سيحدث ..نظرت ام فارس الى ياسمين بأستغراب وكأنها تراها للمرة الاولى..ونظرت الى فارس وعيونها تتساءلان من هي؟.. فرح فارس لأن امه لا تتذكر وقال لها بسرعة: "هاي ياسمين يمه" ..فقالت الام :اهلا وسهلا يا بنتي ليش قاعدين بره؟..تفضلوا ادخلوا" 
فقالت ياسمين متعمدة..معلش يا حماتي احنا مستعجلين بكره برجع عندك" 
..استغربت ام فارس من كلمة"حماتي" وقبل ان تستوضح ،سبقتها ياسمين وقالت : مالك يا حماتي؟.. شو فارس ما حكالك انوا احنا مخطوبين وراح نتجوز الاسبوع الجاي واحتمال نسكن عندك في البيت ..مش معقول انو فارس نسي يحكيلك..يا الله يا فارس احكيلها..واحكيلها كمان انك حلفت علي بالطلاق انو ما حد يشوف مني شيء حتى عيوني وأولهم امك..معقول يا فارس امك "حماتي" ما تشوفني؟ بلكي انا لوقة ولا حوله كيف بدها تعرف؟.. طيب انا راح استناك في السيارة احكي لامك ولا تتأخر عليّ..! 
توجهت ياسمين الى السيارة ووقف فارس امام امه وهو لا يدري كيف يخرج من هذه الورطة الكبيرة ..بقيت عيون ام فارس تراقب ياسمين حتى أطمانت الى انها ابتعدت ونظرت الى فارس غاضبة وقالت:شو اللي بتقولوا هاي المجنونة يا فارس؟ 
ضحك فارس وقال:"هاي بتمزح هلأ بوصلها بسرعة وبرجع احكيلك.." 
واسرع فارس بإتجاه السيارة حتى لا يعطي امه فرصة لتتحدث ..ركب السيارة وقادها فقالت له ياسمين :"انا نصحتك وانت ما سمعت ..!". 
فقال لها:ولا يهمك لازم اتعود على افلامك .. 
فقالت ياسمين :طيب خلينا في المهم..العرس يوم الثلاثاء الساعة (03،11 ) بالليل يعني بعد اربعة ايام..في مقبرة الارقام..جاهز يا فارس؟ 
فأخبرها فارس بانه جاهز وان الاشخاص المطلوبين لهذه المهمة ايضا جاهزون ...فقالت ياسمين : 
"فارس.. في شغله مهمة لازم تتذكرها مليح ..الاشخاص اللي انت جايبهم جايين على عرس مش على تصوير فيلم وانا بحذرك هاي فرصتنا الاخيرة لا تستهتر فيها..وهلأ وقف السيارة وامشي ولا تتطلع وراك.". 
..اوقف فارس السيارة وترجلت ياسمين وتوجه فارس الى صديقه وابلغه بأن الاشخاص يجب ان يعرفوا بأنهم ذاهبون الى حفل زفاف وان فارس يجب ان يلتقي بهم ليبلغهم هذا بنفسه...فرد عليه صديقه بأن هذا مستحيل ..ووجد فارس نفسه بأنه لا بد ان يستعين بصديق اخر له من احدى المدن الفلسطينية فتوجه اليه بسرعة وبعد حوار وجدال ومحاولات كثيرة استمرت ليومين اشرف عليها فارس بنفسه..حتى لا يكون هناك مجال للفهم الخطأ استطاع فارس ان يقنع تسعة اشخاص باغرائهم بمبالغ مالية كبيرة وصلت الى ثلاثة الاف دولار للشخص الواحد وحتى يضمن فارس حضورهم دفع لهم جزءاً من المبلغ والباقي اشترط ان يدفع بعد حفل الزفاف.. 
عاد فارس بعد ان اتفق معهم على الموعد المحدد للقائهم ...وفي الطريق اخذ فارس يفكر بالمبلغ الذي معه وبانه لا يكفي لاتمام المهمة فخطر بباله انه لو يرى ياسمين ويطلب منها المزيد من القطع الذهبية وما كاد ان يصل الى البيت حتى لمح ياسمين تقف على ناصية الشارع وكأنها تنتظره بناء على موعد توقف فارس بجانبها فاقتربت من الشباك ولم تصعد الى السيارة وقالت له : "كيفك يا فارس اشتقت لك ". 
فقال لها:وانا كمان.. اركبي... 
فقالت :لا معلش عندي شيء لازم اعملو .. 
فقال لها: شو بدك تعملي في حارتنا ؟ 
فقالت :مش مهم تعرف شو صار معك انت..؟ 
فقال: كل شيء تمام بس.

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء25
فقاطعته:الفلوس ما كفو ؟.. 
طيب مش مشكلة لما تروح على الدار حتلاقي المشكلة محلولة .. وهلأ امشي ولا تتطلع وراك ومش حتشوفني الا في موعد الزفاف"! 
سار فارس بالسيارة عدة امتار وسمع صوت ياسمين من الخلف يقول له.. 
- :"فارس لا تطلع وراك ولا تخلي الناس يضحكو عليك.." 
ابتسم فارس وعاد الى البيت ..لاقته امه على الباب واخذت تنظر اليه نظرات غريبة ..ضحك فارس وعلم انه الان في ورطة ويجب ان يجيب على اسئلة امه حول ياسمين ذات الخمار ...امسكت ام فارس بإبنها وسحبته الى الداخل وهو يضحك وقالت له : "وهلأ بدك تحكيلي قصة الشيخة المجنونة ..ولّي بتحكيه..وعلى فكرة المجنونة اجت على البيت وتركتلك هاي "القطعة " ..وقالت لي اقلك لا تخلي الناس يضحكو عليك.." 
امسك فارس بالقطعة الذهبية التي تركتها ياسمين له وهي من نفس نوعية القطع السابقة ووضعها في جيبه واستفسر من امه ان كانت قد تركت له شيئا اخر فردت امه بأنها لم تترك له شيئا اخر..وانها جاءت مسرعة وذهبت مسرعة حتى انها رفضت الدخول..وحاول فارس ان يتهرب من امه بالاجابة عن موضوع الشيخة المجنونة ولكن امه امسكت به لعدة ساعات وهي تستجوبه حتى ملت ..وفي صباح اليوم التالي توجه فارس لبيع القطعة لعلها تغطي جزءاً من المبلغ المطلوب ..دخل فارس الى نفس المحل وناول صاحبه القطعة..اخذ صاحب المحل يتفحصها ليرى اذا كانت حقيقية كالسابقات ..ففوجىء فارس وصاحب المحل حينما دخلت ياسمين وسحبت القطعة من يد صاحب المحل وناولتها لفارس وقالت له بصوت مرتفع .. 
:"بتعرف شو يعني حمار ..لا تطلع وراك".. 
وخرجت ياسمين من المحل ونظر صاحب المحل الى فارس وسأله عن من تكون هذه المقنعة..؟ 
فقال له فارس: بحكيلك مين هي بس بتقدر تقلي شو قصدها اني حمار..!؟". 
فقال له:"اسألها ..وهات القطعة .." 
فقال فارس :بطلت ابيع لحد ما افهم ليش انا حمار..! 
وبعد حوار طويل وجولة طويلة في عدة مناطق اكتشف فارس بأن سعر القطعة هو عشرة اضعاف مما كان ينوي بيعها ... 
وفي صباح يوم الثلاثاء استعد فارس لليوم المشهود وبدأ يشعر بالقلق والخوف والساعات تقترب من الموعد وكان اكثر ما يخيفه هو مفاجآت قد تطرأ وتقلب الأمور راسا على عقب ...... 
وفي الساعة الثامنة مساء توجه الى مكان اللقاء بالاشخاص التسعة الذين احضرهم صديقه وكان واضحا على وجوههم انهم قلقون اكثر منه وان الخوف قد اعتراهم وبالرغم من المبالغ المدفوعة التي لم تستطع ازالة الخوف والقلق ..من حدوث شيء غريب وقناعتهم بأن الموضوع اكثر من مجرد زفاف فمن وجهة نظرهم لا يوجد مجنون على الارض يفكر في اجراء زفافه داخل مقبرة ..فأي مجنون هذا يدفع ايضا للحضور اجرهم..؟..جلس فارس معهم وحاول ان يطمأنهم وقال لهم: بانهم لن يخسروا شيئاً من وقوفهم لعدة دقائق.. 
ولتشجيعهم اكثر اخرج فارس النقود من جيبه واراهم اياها وقال لهم :"بعد ان ينتهي الحفل ساقوم باعطائكم هذه النقود فورا" ...ولكنه حذرهم ان هذا مشروط ببقائهم جميعا وان انسحب احدهم يعتبر العقد لاغيا ...فبادره احدهم وقال : 
شو بتفكرنا يا زلمة ...بدك كمان نحفر القبور بنحفرها انت لسه مش عارف مين احنا ؟! 
فقال فارس: "ما بدي تحفرو قبور بدي اياكم توقفو وتتصرفو طبيعي وما تخافو ..لا اكثر ولا اقل..". 
اقتربت الساعة من العاشرة وتحرك فارس واصدقاؤه باتجاه المقبرة قبل الوقت المحدد تحسبا لحدوث أي خلل طاريء على الطريق قد يؤخرهم وفي تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة تسلل فارس واصدقاؤه الى داخل المقبرة بهدوء حذرين من اثارة اية شكوك حول دخولهم هذا المكان في هذه الساعة المتأخرة من الليل ..اصبح الجميع داخل المقبرة ولم يبق على موعد الزفاف المتفق عليه سوى عشرون دقيقة.... 
اقتربت الساعة من الحادية عشرة والنصف وفارس يتلفت يمينا وشمالا مترقبا حضور ياسمين ، بناءا على الموعد واخذ فارس يفكر ويتذكر ويراجع نفسه ليتأكد انه لم يخطيء بالموعد والمكان ...وتوصل لنتيجة ان المكان هو المكان الذي فيه والوقت ايضا وياسمين تأخرت عن الموعد عشر دقائق اما الاشخاص التسعة فكل منهم يغتنم التفات فارس الى الاتجاه الاخر ليهمس في اذن الاقرب اليه..ولا يختلف واحد مع الاخر بأن فارس مجنون.. 
وبدت الابتسامة والراحة على وجوههم بأن لا شيء مما قاله فارس سيحدث ولكن سرعان ما تلاشت هذه الابتسامة مع ظهور امرأة مقنعة بالاسود من بين القبور ليدب الخوف في قلوبهم ،حتى ان البعض بدأ يرتجف وعلى العكس ابتسم فارس..واقترب من المرأة المقنعة ،واقترب منها وقال: ياسمين ليش تأخرتي..؟ فكرتك مش راح تيجي ..وانو اللي عم بصير واحد من افلامك...؟ 
خلصينا بسرعة بلاش الشباب اللي معاي يهربوا...استمر فارس بحديثه بسرعة وقد اخفض من صوته ولكنه شعر بيد من الخلف تمسك به وتسحبه لعدة اقدام ليدب الرعب والخوف في قلب فارس حينما تلفت ورأى امرأة مقنعة هي الأخرى بالأسود ..وبنفس حجم الاولى..وتقول له :هاي مش انا يا مجنون هاي امي..!! 
شعر فارس بقليل من الراحة جعلته يقوى على شد اعصابه قليلا بعد ان سمع صوت ياسمين وشعر بالاحراج حينما علم ان التي كلمها هي ام ياسمين ...اراد فارس ان يكلم ياسمين ولكنها قاطعته بلكزة بطرف يدها هامسة مش هلأ بعدين ارجع عند جماعتك لحد ما اناديلك: 
عاد فارس الى حيث يقف الاشخاص شهود الزفاف ورأى ان وجوههم مصفرة ومكفهرة ...اقترب منهم وارادوا ان يسألوه ولكنه اشار اليهم بأصبعه ان يبقوا صامتين ...اصر احدهم على ان يتكلم ولم يستطع فارس منعه ...وقال لفارس:اسمع انت ما حكيتلنا انك بدك تجيبنا عند الجن ..مثل ما دخلتنا اطلعنا. 
شعر فارس بأنه سيواجه مشكلة لم يحسب حسابها وان اصحابه يفكرون بالانسحاب بعد ان اعتراهم الخوف..واخذ فارس يهدئهم ويقسم لهم بأن اللواتي رأونهن هن انسيات ومن البشر ولا علاقة لهن بالجن...وساعده صديقه بتشجيع الشباب وكاد ان ينجح باقناعهم ..لولا ان احدهم تجمد مكانه من الخوف وهو يشير بأصبعه باتجاه ياسمين وامها..لتظهر بجانبهم مقنعة اخرى بالاسود..واخذ كل منهم ينظر بوجه الآخر..وفارس يقول لهم:لا تخافوا والله هذولا انسيات وانا حكيتلكم هذا ...عرس يا جماعة ومش بس احنا اللي راح نيجي عليه ..الله يخليكم خليكم زلام ولا تخربو عليّ الخطة...! 
فقال احدهم متحديا : فارس اسمع يا حبيبي الله يرضى عليك خلينا نروح ونملص بجلدنا هذا انا شايف كل شوي بتطلع وحده جديدة.. 
فقال له فارس:عادي شو القصة هذولا قريبات العروس ..اقترب صديق فارس وهمس بأذنه ..قل لي دخلك هن من وين بطلعن؟ ..فلكزه فارس بأن يصمت.. 
واصدقاء صديق فارس يتلفتون حولهم وهم على قناعة بأن القبور ستفتح وستمتلىء المقبرة بالمقنعات..وكل منهم يفكر بالهرب وفارس وصديقه يبذلان جهدهما لاقناعهم بأن الأمر سينتهي خلال دقائق لا أكثر... 
وعلى بعد امتار من فارس واصدقائه تقف المقنعات الثلاثة يتهامسن وتحيط بهن القبور من كل جانب لتظهر من طرف المقبرة عجوز بيضاء ليست مقنعة وتقترب منهن وحيث يقف فارس قال احد الشباب بعد ان رأى العجوز من حيث يقف :السلام عليكم هاي ليلة مش راح تخلص..واخذ يركض هاربا مبتعدا. 
لم يتوقف الامر عند هذا الحد بل بدأ الآخرون يتبعونه بالهرب بسرعة وبطريقة هستيرية..وبسرعة دفعتهم ليتعثروا بالقبور وببعضهم البعض..لم يبق بجانب فارس الا صديقه الذي زاد الرعب بقلبه طريقة هروب الشباب ولكنه بقي بجانب فارس مذهولاً مما يحدث حوله. 
جلس فارس على احد القبور حزينا صامتا يفكر بالاحراج الذي وقع فيه وبالفشل الكبير الذي حدث وكيف سيواجه ياسمين وهي التي حذرته كل الوقت ليحرص من وقوع أي خطأ... 
صديق فارس الواقف الى جانبه يدفع بفارس ليتلفت باتجاه اليمين ليحذره من أن المرأة العجوز البيضاء لا تبعد عنه سوى عدة اقدام ... 
تقترب منه العجوز وتمسك بيده وتسحبه مبتعدة عن صديقه وتقترب من المقنعات الثلاثة...وهي تمسك بيد فارس وتمسك بيد احدى المقنعات اللواتي يصعب ان تميز الواحدة منهن عن الاخرى..وتبتعد عدة امتار مصطحبة معها المقنعة تاركة خلفها المقنعتين..تتوقف بعد ان ابتعدت عن الجميع وتقول : يا فارس ويا ياسمين ..احد الشروط التي اتفقنا عليها ليتم زواجكما اليوم قد أخل به وكلامي لكما الاثنين ..ان لم تستطيعا القيام بأبسط الامور فكيف ستواجها ما هو اعقد ؟ 
اطرقت ياسمين برأسها الى الارض وكذلك فعل فارس ولم يردا على كلام العجوز ..فوجهت العجوز كلامها لياسمين قائلة:يا ياسمين اما زلت مصرة على المضي في هذا الطريق بعد كل ما حدث ...؟! 
فقالت ياسمين وهي مطرقة برأسهاالى الارض ...اللي تشوفيه يا خالتو..!؟ 
فقالت العجوز بلهجة أمر :ياسمين هل ما زلت مصره..؟ لم تجب ياسمين ولم تنبس بحرف وبقيت مطرقة برأسهاالى الارض.. 
فقالت العجوز :"لا ادري الى اين سيوصلك عنادك هذا ..لا اشعر بأن زواجك من فارس سينجح ..ولكن من حقك ان تحصلي على فرصة لانجاح هذا الزواج..وبرغم عدم قناعتي الا اني سأتمم هذا الزواج..وسأكتفي بصديق فارس الذي لم يهرب ليكون شاهدا عليه "..ونظرت العجوز لفارس ..وقالت له:لا افعل هذا من اجلك بل من اجلها ولا اتمنى لكما الفشل في حياتكما ..ايضا من اجلها..واتمنى بأن لا يكون مصيرك كمصير اقربائك.. 
عاد الامل والحياة الى فارس بعد ان سمع كلمات العجوز ..برغم انه يشعر بأن العجوز لا تحبه.. 
وفجأة هز المقبرة صوت قوي قادم من خلف فارس اثار بداخله الرعب وقبل ان يتلفت صرخت فيه ياسمين قائلة له:لا تطلع وراك..! 
قاوم فارس الفضول والخوف مما يحدث خلفه ولم يتلفت استجابة لتحذير ياسمين له وحرصا على وعده لها بأن لا ينظر الى الخلف كلما طلبت منه ذلك... 
العجوز لم تكترث للصوت الصادر وقالت لفارس ..والان سأتمم زفافكما بناء على شروطي ..على امل ان لا يخرق أي منها وان حدث ذلك فسيبطل كل شيء ...والشرط الذي لن يستوفى سيتم استبداله بشرط اخر وسينفذ الليلة ..ان وافقت عليه سيتم الزفاف وان لم توافق سيلغى كل شيء ...شرطي هو :قاطعتها ياسمين وقالت :لا يا خالتو بلاش ...!! 
نهرتها العجوز وقالت بغضب: ياسمين.. 
اطرقت ياسمين برأسها الى الارض وقالت :اسفة يا خالتو..! 
واكملت العجوز ..شرطي هو ان تقضي الليلة في داخل قبر مغلق تخرج منه قبل شروق الشمس ومعك للخروج من دقيقة الى13 دقيقة ..ان خرجت قبلها تبقى اللعنة تطاردك كما طاردت اجدادك وان سبقتك الشمس ولم تخرج لن تستطيع الخروج قبل مضي سبعة ايام ..ومن كل قلبي اتمنى لك التوفيق واتمنى ان لا تسبق الشمس بكثير ولا تجعلها تسبقك ولكن ان حدث ان سبقتك الشمس فحبك لياسمين ان كان صادقا سينير لك القبر خلال السبعة ايام التي ستمضيها فيه فحافظ على عقلك ان حدث هذا وسأتركك الان لعدة دقائق لتفكر فالخيار خيارك انت..وامسكت العجوز بيد ياسمين وسارت معها باتجاه المقنعتين الآخريين 
وحينما وصلن قالت ياسمين للعجوز : ارجوكي يا خالتو بلاش مش راح يقدر..! 
فقالت العجوز: هاي مشكلتو ومش مشكلتنا..بلاش تخلي قلبك يحكمك وهاي مش لعبة علشان تمشي كيف بدك...! 
وتكلمت احدى المقنعات وهي ام ياسمين وقالت لياسمين: يا بنتي انا بنصحك تنسي هالموضوع عمر الجواز من ابن عيلة الدهري ما راح يمشي ..اسمعي كلام امك .. ولاد الدهري واحد ...الفرصة بأيدك يا ياسمين بلاش تضيعيها في كلام فاضي وبلاش يصير لك اللي صار لي مع ابوكي..صمتت ياسمين ولم تجب وعلقت العجوز وقالت:انا نصحتها ومن حقها توخذ فرصتها...خرجت ياسمين من صمتها وقالت سأخذ فرصتي وسأبذل جهودي لانجاحها..مهما كلفني ذلك من ثمن...فقالت لها العجوز اصبري لنرى ان كان فارس قد وافق على شرطي الاول..فقالت ياسمين انا واثقة انه موافق واتمنى ان يصمد هزت العجوز رأسها وقالت لأم ياسمين...لا ارى أي مانع من اعلان زواجهما تمنى لابنتك التوفيق فقالت "لعنة" ام ياسمين ..بنبرة حزينة اتمنى لها ان تحافظ على العهد...اشارت العجوز لفارس بيدها فتقدم فارس نحوهما وسألته العجوز اوافقت على شرطي..فأجاب فارس.....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

تابع
فأجاب فارس: نعم انا موافق فقالت العجوز اذن سأعلن الان زفافكما وسأسجله في احد القبور فأبذل جهودك لانجاح كل الشروط المطلوبة حتى لا اراك من جديد لان رؤيتك لي مرة اخرى بعد اعلان زواجكما لن يجلب لك السرور سيشهد على زواجكما انت وياسمين ..صديقك واخت ياسمين ورده وامها "لعنة" ولتعلم انت وياسمين ان زواجكما ما كان ليتم الا بموافقة جورجيت ..هيا يا فارس نادي على شاهدك ...توجه فارس الى حيث يقف صديقه مشدوها خائفا يرقب ما يجري حوله ولا يجرؤ على القيام بأية حركة قال له فارس: ستقترب معي لتكون شاهدا على زواجي وبعد ذلك بامكانك الذهاب ولكن بعد ذلك ارجوك ان تحضر الى منزلي في الغد فان لم تجدني فأبلغهم اني قد سافرت في عمل وساعود بعد سبعة ايام وافحص بعد سبعة ايام فان لم تجدني قد عدت فحاول ان تبلغهم بطريقتك بأني قد سافرت بعيدا ولا اعلم متى اعود 
صديق فارس الذي كان يحبه كثيرا ..تجهم وجهه وقال لفارس بانه لن يتركه هناك ولن يخرج الا وهو في صحبته مهما كان الثمن فأن كان سيحدث شيء فليحدث لهم الاثنين معا ...شد فارس على يده وقال له ما فعلته اليوم معي لن انساه لك ابد الدهر فلولاك لكان الله وحده يعلم ما كان قد يحدث ولكن ارجوك ان تثق بي فانا اعرف ما افعله ولا تخف فلن يحدث لي أي شيء ولكن هذه امور افعلها بمحض ارادتي ولا استطيع الان ان اخبرك عنها فافعل ما قلته لك واطمئن بأنه لن يحدث الا الخير ...لم يكن امام صديق فارس ما يفعله سوى تنفيذ ما طلبه فارس ...سار الاثنان الى حيث العجوز ورأت العجوز ان صديق فارس يكاد ان يغمى عليه من الخوف فقالت مبتسمة ..لا تخف يا بني فلن يؤذيك احد انت اليوم شاهد على زفاف اخ لك وثبت لنا ان امره يعنيك قولا وفعلا وعليه فقد وافقنا على ان تكون شاهده... 
وبعدها وجهت العجوز كلامها لفارس وقالت تستطيع ان تصرف شاهدك يا فارس الا ان احببت ان يبقى فاقترب فارس من صديقه وصافحه وودعه وسار صديق فارس بطريقه خارج المقبرة وقالت العجوز : والان يا فارس قبل ان نودعك واشارت بيدها باتجاه احدى المقنعتين وقالت ..هذه وردة اخت ياسمين ...مد فارس يده وصافحها..واشارت العجوز مرة اخرى بيدها وقالت وهذه لعنة ام ياسمين مد فارس يده ليصافحها الا ان ام ياسمين لم تمد يدها رافضة ان تصافحه ...شعر فارس بالحرج واعاد يده..وقالت ام ياسمين لفارس: اتمنى من كل قلبي ان اكون مخطئة من اجل ياسمين واتمنى ان يأتي يوم واسلم عليك وتستطيع ان تسّلم عليّ ولكن ليس الان يا أبن الدهري . 
فقال فارس اعدك ان هذا اليوم سيأتي ..فقالت العجوز والان يا فارس سأودعك واتمنى لك ان تلتقي بأم ياسمين واختها قريبا واتمنى ان لا تراني مرة اخرى...وسارت النسوة الأربعة بالاتجاه المعاكس لفارس وحينما مرت ياسمين من جانب فارس لكزنه بيدها وقالت لا "لا تطلع وراك" وقف فارس مذهولا وقال بصوت عال ...طيب شو اسوي هلا شو اعمل وين اروح يا عجوز انت ما حكيتيلي ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي فلا احد يرد على فارس وقف فارس وهو لا يدري ماذا يفعل وايضا لا يستطيع التلفت للخلف ولا يدري ان كانت العجوز والنسوة خلفه ام انهن قد اختفين ولم يقل له احد ماذا يجب ان يفعل والعجوز قبل الزفاف اشترطت عليه ان يدخل قبرا ويخرج قبل شروق الشمس من دقيقة الى 13 دقيقة ولكنها لم تقل له أي قبر وفكر فارس هل العجوز نسيت ان تقول له ام انها تحدته حتى يفشل وان كانت العجوز قد نسيت فلماذا ياسمين لم تقل له وما هذا الزواج كلام والسلام اغتاظ فارس اكثر واخذ يحدث نفسه بصوت عال وهو لا يجرؤ على التلفت الى الخلف واخذ يسخر من نفسه ومما يحدث ويقول بصوت عال ...فارس ادخل قبر ولا تطلع منو فارس لا تطلع وراك فارس اصحى الشمس تسبقك.. يلعن فارس وابو فارس.. 
تمالك فارس اعصابه وبدأ يستعيدها بهدوء وهو يعلم ان الوقت ليس لصالحه ...وسار بين القبور دون التلفت الى الخلف لعله يهتدي الى شيء ما يساعده على ماذا يجب ان يفعل وحصل ذلك فعلا فقد رأى فارس قبرا قديما تذكره فورا وتذكر ان هذا القبر قد رأه في منطقة بئر السبع في المرة الاولى التي رأى فيها ياسمين واقترب فارس منه ليتأكد ...فوجد فارس ان على بلاطة القبر نفس الكتابة التي رأها في المرة الاولى ...افتح القبر فلا مكان للحب والشك معا..فأعتزم فارس ان يفتح القبر ليدخله فلا بد انه القبر المقصود الذي يجب ان يمضي فيه ليلته بناء على شرط العجوز ولكن عيني فارس لمحتا قبرا اخر بجانبه وتذكره هو ايضا فقد رأه في مقبرة طبريا فاقترب منه فوجد عليه نفس الكتابة التي كانت في المرة الاولى ... 
يا زائري لا تخف 
وانت تنظر قبري .. 
يا زائري 
انا قدرك 
وانت قدري 
يا زائري 
اغلق قبرك 
يفتح قبري...الخ

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء26
احتار فارس وزادت حيرته حينما رأى قبرا ثالثا كان قد رأه في السابق في حيفا اقترب منه ورأى ان نفس الكتابة عليه في كل قبر سر ولكل سر قبر اذا خرج السر من القبر سار وان كشف القبر عن السر انهار ...فتعال في الظلمة لتكون سري او اهرب من خيط نور قادم واغلقني فتبين فارس ان هذا القبر المقصود فالعبارات التي عليه تشير الى نصيحة العجوز وخاصة مقطع "اهرب من خيط نور قادم" وقال فارس في نفسه ولكن هذا القبر رأيته في السابق في بداية عهدي بياسمين فلماذا يكون هو..وبدأ فارس بالبحث بين القبور ورأى ايضا قبر عمته ربيحة الذي اخرج منه الصندوق وقد كتب عليه...هنا دفنت الحقيقة ومن هنا يجب ان تخرج ...ايقن فارس بان كل قبر قد فتحه بالسابق انتقل الى هنا ..احتار كيف انتقلت هذه القبور من مناطق مختلفة ومتباعدة واجتمعت في مكان واحد ام انها نسخة عن القبور السابقة؟.. 
لم يستطع فارس ان يحسم امره حول أي قبر يجب ان يختار فكل العبارات التي على القبور تشير إلى ان القبر هو المقصود.. عاد فارس وقرأ كل ما كتب على القبور وبدأ بالقبر الاول الذي فتحه الى القبر الاخير الذي ضمه ...واخذ يحلل ما كتب على كل قبر ووجد ان لكل قبر قصة لم يفهمها في حينه وتذكر انه كلما دخل مقبرة كان يقوم بفتح قبر جديد وايقن فورا ان هذه المقبرة يدخلها لاول مرة وان قبرا اخر يجب ان يكون فبحث بين كل القبور التي على يمينه وعلى شماله فلم يجد قبرا مناسبا للقصة التي حدثت فكلها قبور عادية وهنا فكر في انه ربما القبر المقصود سيكون خلفه ولكن كيف سيتلفت الى الخلف وياسمين حذرته ان لا ينظر خلفه كلما طلبت منه ذلك فقرر ان لا يتلفت الى الخلف وبدأ بالسير الى الامام بشكل دائري لعدة دقائق حتى اصبح النصف الثاني للمقبرة امامه وحينما نظر نحو القبور فوجيء بانه يرى عشرات القبور المتشابهة والتي لا يختلف الواحد عنها عن الاخر ...وبدأ يتنقل من قبر الى آخر ويقرأ عليه اسماء كلها لأبناء الدهري وبين القبور فوجىء فارس باحد القبور.. 
وقد كتب عليه... 
هنا سكن فارس الدهري 
رفع فارس البلاطة فوجد انها ثقيلة جدا حتى انه بذل مجهودا كبيرا لكي يستطيع دفعها.. دخل القبر واخذ يغلق البلاطة عليه حتى احكم اغلاقها ولم يعد قادرا على رؤية اصبعه من الظلام ..واخذ فارس يفكر كيف سيعرف متى يرفع البلاطة ويخرج من القبر قبل شروق الشمس من دقيقة الى 31 دقيقة واخذ يحسب الوقت من لحظة حضوره الى المقبرة الى لحظة مغادرة العجوز والوقت الذي امضاه في البحث ولكن كان من المستحيل ان يستطيع ان يتوصل الى نتيجة.. فكر فارس لماذا لا ينظر الى الساعة التي على يده فوجد ذلك ايضا مستحيلا للظلمة داخل القبر وتذكر ان في احد جيوبه ولاعة فأخرجها وحاول ان يشعلها وكلما نجح في ذلك عادت لتنطفىء قبل ان يرى عقارب الساعة وخاصة ان القبر ضيق ولا يسمح له بالحركة كثيرا ...فكر فارس في ان عدم اشتعال شعلة الولاعة يدل على ان القبر لا يوجد فيه اكسجين هذه الفكرة دفعت فارس لأن يشعر بأنه لو بقي في هذا القبر عدة دقائق اخرى فانه حتما سيموت ...دب الرعب في قلب فارس وبدأ يتخيل عشرات الصور ويجن جنونه حينما يفكر بأنه ان لم يخرج من القبر في المدة المحددة فهو مضطر لأن يمضي فيه سبعة ايام كاملة ويتساءل فارس بينه وبين نفسه عن الدافع الذي يدفعه للقيام بهذا الجنون ويتذكر ياسمين ويعود ويقول انه من اجلها يجب ان يصمد ويبدأ بالعد لعله يستطيع ان يحسب الوقت ولكن بعد ذلك وجد انها فكرة سخيفة جدا فخروجه مستحيل في الوقت المحدد ويقول لنفسه : هذه العجوز الخبيثة 
تعلم انه لن يخرج ...تغزو الاوهام رأس فارس ويقرر الخروج من القبر وليحدث ما يحدث ولكنه يتراجع ويقرر الصمود وتارة يستعيد هدوءه وتارة اخرى يغضب ويعاتب نفسه :ما الذي يستحق ان يدفن نفسه حيا بين الاموات من اجله ؟ 
ولم يستطع فارس ان يحتمل فكرة انه سيبقى في هذا القبر لمدة سبعة ايام خاصة وانه مقتنع بانه لن يخرج في الوقت المناسب ويقول لنفسه أي مجنون انا ما الذي افعله ويرفع بقدميه بلاطة القبر ويقرر الخروج وبداخله يلعن كل من حوله ويخرج فارس من القبر ويتجه الى خارج المقبرة لا يأبه لشيء وحتى لياسمين فهو فقط يفكر بالخروج من هذا الجنون ...يسير باتجاه السيارة ولكنه لا يراها ويتذكر انه طلب من صديقه ان يأخذها معه حتى لا تثير الشكوك ويسير بمحاذاة الشارع ويرى ان الشمس قد بدأت بالشروق يقف متسائلاً ربما قد خرجت في الوقت المناسب ونجح ...! 
ولكنه يتذكر انه خرج بعد ان تخلى عن كل شيء ...ويعود ويقول : "وما دخل ما نويت فالشرط ان اخرج في الوقت المناسب" ...وقد نفذت الشرط وبدأ يحسب في الوقت ويدعو الله ان يكون قد خرج في الوقت المناسب... 
يسير فارس بمحاذاة الشارع لاكثر من ساعتين ليجد من يقله الى منطقة قريبة من مدينة الناصرة ومنها يسير عائدا الى بيته وفي الطريق تتوقف بجانبه سيارة اوبل بيضاء بطريقة مفاجئة ..ينظر فارس الى داخل السيارة ويرى ياسمين تقودها ...يستقل فارس السيارة بجانبها وهو خائف من غضبها ويفاجأ ان ياسمين فرحة ويسألها من وين انت جاية....فتجيب ياسمين بلهجة مرحه ...انا طول الليل وانا على اعصابي وما ارتحت الا لما عرفت انك طلعت بالوقت المناسب فلحقتك بسرعة...فرح فارس حينما تأكد انه نجح ولكنه لم يجرؤ على النظر الى ياسمين خوفا من ان تكون قد علمت بانه خرج في الوقت المناسب من القبر لانه لم يحتمل اكثر وليس من اجل أي شيء اخر وقال لها :ياسمين انا انسان وانا في القبر فكرت وتخيلت اشياء كثيرة غصبن عني ...قاطعته ياسمين وقالت: خلص يا فارس انا ما بدي اسمع سيرة القبور ولا اللي صار انت نجحت وخلص تعال نحكي في اشي ثاني ونفذ بقية شروط"خالتوا" علشان نقدر نعيش مثل كل الناس انت مش متصور يا فارس قديش انا فرحانه وسعيدة ابتسم فارس ابتسامة خبيثة وقال في سره انجحت وما حد الو شو فكرت وياسمين شو بدوا يعرفها في اللي انا فكرت فيه وكمان انا انسان ومن حقي افكر في اشياء كثيرة ويمكن الله كتب لي افكر هيك علشان اطلع في الوقت المناسب وسأل ياسمين ...حبيبتي ممكن افهم لمين هاي السيارة؟ 
ضحكت ياسمين وقالت احسنلك بلاش تعرف ... 
فقال فارس:لا يا روحي صرتي مرتي ولازم اعرف كل اشي .. 
فقالت ياسمين وهي تضحك:اول اشي يا استاذ فارس انا مش مرتك لأنا هلأ حنعيش فوق القبور وهذا يعني الشرط الثاني من شروط خالتو العجوز ...حعيش معك بس ممنوع تلمسني ولا تشوف وجهي لمدة تسعين يوم وبعدها بنتجوز على طريقتك يا حبيبي وهيك بصير مرتك انا مش وحده لامها من الشارع انا حفيدة جورجيت ولازم تتجوزني قدام كل الناس هيك الشرط. 
فقال فارس :شو يعني افهم انو كل اللي سوناه ولسه لازم اتجوز مرة ثانية ؟... 
فقالت ياسمين:آه يا حبيبي احنا تجوزنا على طريقة العجوز وهلأ انت بتقدر تعتبرني "خطيبتك" وبعد 90 يوم بتتجوزني مثل كل البنات الا اذا كانوا احسن مني ...فقال فارس :فش في الدنيا كلها حد احسن منك وهلأ شو بدنا نسوي...!!؟ 
فقالت ياسمين: ما بعرف انا هلأ راح اعيش معك ومش راح اروح ولا على محل انت مسؤول عني هلأ وانا مسؤولة منك لازم تطعمني وتلبسني وتسكني وتشممني الهوا مثل كل البنات هلأ انا فاضية لألك. 
فكر فارس قليلا وقال :طيب اول شيء بنعملوا هلأ بنستأجر غرفة في فندق علشان تستقري في مكان واحد ونبدأ نخطط حياتنا..وما ان نطق فارس بهذه الكلمات حتى كاد رأسه يخرج من الزجاج الامامي للسيارة حينما فرملت ياسمين السيارة واوقفتها في منتصف الشارع متسببه بأزمة وابواق السيارات التي خلفها تحثها على السير حتى لا تعطل حركة المرور...وقالت لفارس الذي فوجيء بما حدث ..ايش يا فارس من اولها بدك اسكن في فندق ما في عندكم بيت اسكن فيه ولا عندك اهل اعيش معهم شو انت بتفكرني ..؟!بدل ما تفتخر فيّ قدام اهلك ...؟ 
صف طويل من السيارات يقف خلف سيارة الاوبل التي تقودها ياسمين وقد اطلق السائقون ابواق سياراتهم واخذوا يصرخون وياسمين لا تكترث وما زالت توقف السيارة في منتصف الطريق وفارس يرجوها ان تبعد السيارة عن الطريق لتعطي للاخرين امكانية المرور. 
وياسمين تقول ببرود :هاي مش مشكلتي يزمروا لما ينسطحوا ما حد حكالهم ييجوا من هاي الطريق اللي انا فيها...هلأ احكيلي وين حنسكن يا فارس ...فقال فارس :وين ما بدك رايحين نسكن انا هعمل اللي برضيك بس ابعدي السيارة هلأ عن الطريق اقترب احد السائقين من السيارة الاوبل غاضبا وقال لفارس :يا فتاح يا عليم يا اخي ابعدوا هالسيارة عن الطريق بدنا نروح على شغلنا ..نظرت اليه ياسمين وقالت بأستهزاء: آه ممكن ...بس ممكن حضرتك تدفع السيارة شوي علشان السيارة مش راضية تشتغل وجوزي رجلوا مكسورة ما بقدر يدفع.. 
وقال الشخص: امرنا لله وبدأ بدفع السيارة وتعاون معه مجموعة من السائقين على دفعها واثناء ذلك داست ياسمين على دواسة البزين بقوة وانطلقت ليسقط احدهم على الشارع واخذت ياسمين تضحك وفارس ينظر خلفه غاضبا على ما فعلت ياسمين وقال لها:من شأن الله يا ياسمين بطلي هالحركات ... 
فقالت له بدلع :حاضر بس انت لا تزعلني ...ابتسم فارس وعاد وسألها من جديد ياسمين: انت لسه ما حكتيلي هاي السيارة لمين ؟. 
فقالت ياسمين: وانا شو عرفني...!! 
فقال فارس: شو يعني شو عرفك انت من وين جبتيها...؟! 
فقالت:كانت صافة بالشارع اركبتها وشغلتها واجيتك ... 
فقال فارس:شو الامور بهذه البساطة... 
فقالت:طيب كيف كنت بقدر الحقك.. بدك اياني امشي على رجلي ...

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء27
فقال فارس ساخرا:لا اسرقي أي سيارة وتعالي ... 

فقالت:ما انا هيك عملت يا حبيبي.. 

فتنهد فارس وقال بهدوء: طيب يا ياسمين انت بتعرفي انو هلأ ممكن الشرطة تمسكنا وممكن نقع في مشكلة كبيرة ... 

فقالت ساخرة...ليش يا حبيبي هو ممنوع سرقة السيارات؟ 

استفز فارس وقال لها:هاي مش مزحة تعالي نصف السيارة ونوخذ تاكسي. 

وبعد جدال بين ياسمين وفارس اقتنعت ياسمين واوقفت السيارة وقام الاثنان بركوب تكسي باتجاه الناصرة...وحينما وصلا طلب فارس من السائق ان يتوقف فسالت ياسمين فارس :ليش بدنا نوقف هون؟ فقال لها بدنا ننزل نفطر باي مطعم . 

فقالت ياسمين: انا آسفة حنفطر في بيتكم... لم يكن امام فارس من خيار اخر فيجب ان يتوجه الى البيت مباشرة وهكذا فعل ودخل هو وياسمين البيت ...اخذت ياسمين تتجول في البيت وفارس شارد الذهن في اعداد سيناريو لأمه لتستوعب ما يحدث ولتتفهم انه يجب ان تعيش معها في البيت انسانة لا تستطيع ان ترى وجهها او حتى اصبعها ...فتذكر فارس بأن ياسمين تتجول في البيت فخاف ان تفاجأ امه برؤيتها. 

فلحق بياسمين بسرعة ودخل خلفها المطبخ ليجدها جالسة مع امه فقال فارس لامه :صباح الخير ..فردت عليه وهي تصر على اسنانها وفي عينيها الف سؤال ...صباح الخير يا استاذ ...فارس صباح النور ...صباح الياسمين. 

ارتبك فارس ولم يدر ماذا يفعل او يقول فقالت امه..شو مالك مش على بعضك؟ 

فقالت ياسمين بعد ان ضربت كفا بكف :من التعب اللي تعبو يا حماتي امبارح نظرت ام فارس بطرف عينها باتجاه ياسمين 

وقالت: ...وشو اللي تعبو يا ستي الشيخة.؟. 

فقالت ياسمين مصطنعة المفاجئة :انا مش شيخة يا حماتي هو فارس ما حكالك؟ ... 

فقالت لا والله ما حكالي يا ريت تحكوا لي انت وياه فقالت ياسمين طيب انا هلأ بحضر الفطور لفارس علشان يفطر وبنقعد نحكي وبدأت ياسمين تفتح الخزائن وتغلقها وتخرج الاواني وتعد الافطار وام فارس تتابعها بعيونها من زاوية الى اخرى مذهولة مما ترى وتنتقل بعينيها من ياسمين الى فارس وتشير بيديها الى فارس وكأنها تسأله شو قاعد بصير وحركات ياسمين استفزتها اكثر فقالت لها مستهزئة طيب اشلحي هالجلباب والخمار علشان تعرفي تتحركي والكفوف اللي بأيدك علشان ما يتوسخوا منتي في بيتك وزيادة ..فأقتربت ياسمين وهي تحمل بيدها حبه بندوره وسكين من ام فارس واحنت ظهرها وقالت ما بصير يا حماتي مش ممكن يا ريت بقدر وبعدين لا تخافي علّي انا بدبر حالي.. 

وانا متعودة هيك ..قوللي يا حماتي انت بتحبي البيض عجة ولا عيون وادرك فارس ان امه ستنفجر من الغيض ان لم ينقذ الموقف بسرعة فأمسك بيدها وحاول ان يشدها لتخرج ليتحدث معها بغرفة الضيوف الا ان امه امسكت بالطاولة ورفضت فهي لا تستوعب ما يحدث وبدأت ياسمين تصف الصحون على الطاولة بسرعة مذهلة وتضع كل شيء مكانه وكأنها عاشت في هذا البيت منذ سنين وفي هذه اللحظات دخل "علاء" شقيق فارس ففاجأته ياسمين قائلة :صباح الخير يا علاء هيا الفطور جاهز ..لو ما فقتّ لوحدك كنت جاي افيقك ..وهيني اعملتلك نسكافيه زي ما بتحبها ... 

جلس علاء بجانب الطاولة وكاد يضحك ليس على طريقة ياسمين ولبسها بل لدى رؤية امه وهي متشنجة "مبحلقة" بعينيها اتجاه ياسمين وحينما جلس الجميع قالت ياسمين لأم فارس التي ما زالت تنظر اليها بطريقة غريبة : شو يا حماتي في اشي...؟!! 

وضعت ام فارس خدها على يدها وقالت لا ما فيّ اشي بس بدي اشوف كيف بدك توكلي وانت بعدك لابسه هالكفوف ولابسه هالخمار ..هو زياده دين ولا هذا شو...؟! 

فقالت ياسمين: انت كلي يا حماتي بالهنا والشفا ولا تخافي عليّ انا بدبر حالي هلأ بتشوفي ..واخذت ياسمين ترفع الخمار بيدها اليمنى وتأكل بيدها اليسرى وام فارس تتابعها حتى انها احيانا كانت تنحني في الوقت الذي ترفع فيه ياسمين الخمار لتر ما يوجد تحته ... 

تكرر الموقف اكثر من مرة وعلاء لم يحتمل ما يحدث امامه بين امه وياسمين واخذ يضحك بطريقة هستيرية جعلت فارس يضحك معه وكذلك فعلت ياسمين حتى امهم حاولت ان لا تضحك ولكنها لم تتمالك نفسها وضحكت... 

سقط علاء عن الكرسي من الضحك واستمرت نوبة الضحك لدقائق وكلما توقف كان علاء بطريقة لا ارادية يضحك فيضحك معه الجميع 
ويبدو ان اجواء الضحك قد ساعدت ان تنسى ام فارس ما يحدث في بيتها لبعض الوقت واستغل فارس الفرصة واخذ يعرفهم على بعضهم من جديد وشرح لأمه واخيه ان ياسمين هي خطيبته وهو يعرفها منذ زمن بعيد وقد طلبها من اهلها وسيتمم زواجه منهابعد فترة من الزمن .. 
وهناك ظروف خاصة لا يستطيع ان يشرحها الآن تمنعها من ان تخلع العباءة والخمار او ان يرى احد وجهها ...والأهم من كل هذا انها ستعيش معهم في البيت لحين موعد الزفاف . 

ام فارس لم تهضم الامر كثيرا واخذت تسأل ولكنها لم تكن تحصل على اجوبة تشفي غليلها...اما علاء فقد شعر بجو من المرح لم يعهده في بيتهم منذ فترة ..ام فارس طلبت من فارس ان تتحدث معه على انفراد فخرجا الى الغرفة الاخرى تاركين علاء وياسمين في المطبخ وما ان انفردت بفارس حتى امطرته بوابل من الاسئلة واطلقت التهديد والوعيد ... 

فرجاها فارس وتوسل اليها ان تتقبل الواقع .. 

فقالت له: يا فارس ..مجنون بحكي وعاقل بسمع ..كيف بدي افهم وحده جاي على بيتي بلا احم ولا دستور وبتتصرف وكأنو بيتها وزيادة .. 

يا سيدي اهلا وسهلا فيها ،بس مابقدر اشوف وجهها وكل اللي انا شايفتو قماش اسود بأسود لا تقنعني انها لابسه هيك من الله لا الله ...في اشي ،هاي البنت مالها اشي..وبعدين شو بدنا نقول لجيرانا ... 
مين هي ومين اهلها ومن وين جاية يا فارس ان كنت متورط معها بأشي قلي بس لا تخليني على نار هاي البنت تصرفاتها غريبة وبكره حتخلقنا قصة بين الجيران. 

امسك فارس بيد امه وترجاها من جديد...على ان تحتمل الوضع القائم لمدة يومين ليجد حلا وتحت ضغط فارس ورجائه رضخت امه لطلبه واضعة عشرات الشروط على فارس ... 

تنفس فارس الصعداء وعاد الى المطبخ ليجد علاء وياسمين يتبادلان النكات وكأن الواحد يعرف الآخر منذ سنين...خرج علاء وجلس فارس مع ياسمين..وقال لها: لازم نرتب امورنا يا ياسمين امي مش عم تتقبل الوضع بسهولة. 

فقالت ياسمين:ولا يهمك بكره بتتعود علّي. 

فقال: الله يخليك تبطلي مزح ولا توخذي الامور باستهزاء...! 

فقالت:انا ما بستهتر انا بتصرف على طبيعتي شو عملت اشي غلط... 

فقال :طيب هلأ انت حتصيري تستخدمي غرفتي وانا حنام في غرفة علاء وخلينا نرتاح شوي وبعدين نطلع نشتري الاغراض اللي لازمتك . 

فقالت:انا مش موافقة ..انا وانت بنام بنفس الغرفة . 

فقال لها:بس شرط العجوز اني ما اشوف وجهك لمدة 09 يوم. 

فقالت:طيب شو المشكلة ما انت مش راح تشوف وجهي ..! 

فقال لها: كيف هاي بدها تصير مش مشكلة ...بدك امي تطربق البيت على رأسي؟ 

فردت مستفزة:اتطربق البيت هي على راسك احسن ما اطربقو انا على راسك الشرط واضح حتعيش معي ومش رايحين انام كل واحد منا في غرفة .. 

استغرب فارس الطريقة التي تحدثت بها ياسمين ...ولكن زامور سيارة بالخارج دفعه ليقطع الحديث ويخرج ليرى مصدر الصوت..فوجد صديقه يقف على الباب بعد ان احضر السيارة وأتى ليتأكد ان كان فارس قد عاد بناء على طلب فارس بالليلة السابقة ...فرح صديق فارس لرؤيته ... 

وامطره بعشرات الاسئلة وبطريقة لبقة طلب فارس منه ان يؤجل هذه الاسئلة وان يحتفظ بكل ما حدث سرا بينهم على ان يشرح له فارس القصة بعد ايام ... 
وتحجج فارس بانه متعب ...ليتحاشى دعوة 
صديقه للدخول الى البيت حتى لا يزيد الامور تعقيدا وخاصة ان رأى ياسمين ... 
غادر صديق فارس دون ان يدخل المنزل ولم يكن راضيا عن استقبال فارس له .....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء28
...عاد فارس الى المطبخ ولم يجد ياسمين هناك ووجدها في الغرفة تقوم بترتيبها ...دخل الغرفة وطلبت منه ياسمين ان يغلق الباب. 

فقال لها فارس: بانه لا داعي لذلك فامه لن تتفهم اغلاق الباب وستبدأ بتفسير الامور بطرق مختلفة. 

امالت ياسمين برأسها وقالت: انا قلتلك سكر الباب يعني سكر الباب وشوف لا تجنني بأمك كل شوي امي ..امي ..انا مش متجوزة امك انا متجوزيتك انت...خنقتني افهم...كل شوي امي مش مستوعبة ..امي مش مستحملة ..امي بتخاف وبلاش تفسر غلط.. 

انا شو خصني بأمك لا تنسى انو انا كمان عندي ام مش مستوعبة ومش راضية وتركتها زعلانة مني علشانك ..امك ححطها بعيوني بس لا تخليني اشعر انها احسن من امي ..افهم امك مش احسن من امي. 

لم يستوعب فارس نوبات الغضب التي تمر بها ياسمين بين الحين والاخر بشكل مفاجيء ولم يعرف كيف يستطيع ان يحيا بوسط هذه التناقضات ...امه بمفاهيمها واسلوب حياتها الخاص وياسمين بغموضها ومفاهيمها الخاصة بها. 

اقتربت ياسمين من فارس وقالت بلهجة هادئة وكأنها تعتذر عن الاسلوب السابق ..يا فارس انا ما بكره امك بالعكس انا بحبها بس كل ما بتذكر امي واختي وعتمة القبور ما بتمالك اعصابي. 

لم يجب فارس بل بقي صامتا ..فقالت ياسمين:طيب يا فارس ارتاح انت ولما برجع بنحكي .. 

فسألها: وعلى وين رايحه... 

فقالت:رايحة اجيب اغراضي من بيتنا بتحب تيجي معي تعال..! 

فقال: لا شكرا كثير بس كيف حتروحي...؟! 

فقالت:بسيطة بوخذ سيارتك...يا بوخذ أي سيارة من الحارة وبروح فيها.. 

فقال:وحتطلعي قدام كل الجيران هيك..؟! 

رمقت ياسمين فارس بنظرة حادة وسحبت مفاتيح السيارة من يده وخرجت مسرعة وما هي الا ثواني حتى ملأت الحارة بزامور متواصل اخرج الجيران الى الشارع وركضت ام فارس اليه...متمتمة "شايف المجنونة هاي شو بتعمل ..طالعة بسيارتك تشحط وتزمر ويلي مش شايف يشوف..انا قلتلك هاي البنت مش طبيعية. 

فقال فارس:اسمعي هذا الي كاتبو الله ..هاي البنت بتجيلها حالات جنون ولازم نتحملها ...انا هلأ بدي انام اذا عرفت انام من اصلو وبعدين بنحكي وترك فارس امه وذهب للنوم وبينه وبين نفسه لم يكن مستغربا لو افاق ووجد ياسمين قد احضرت جرافة وبدأت بهدم البيت على رأسه فتصرفات ياسمين لا يمكن لاحد ان يتنباء بها.. 

.مرت ساعات وافاق فارس على رائحة باخور غريبة وفتح عينه ووجد ياسمين واقفة في الغرفة تقوم بترتيب مجموعة من الشموع ... 

وعباءات وكفوف سوداء منتشرة هنا وهناك ..فرك فارس عينيه ليتأكد مما رآه فقد رآى عدة جماجم صغيرة كتلك التي رآها مع ياسمين في المرة الاولى للقائهما لم يتمالك فارس نفسه واخذ يضحك حينما تخيل لو ان امه تدخل الى الغرفة التي حولتها ياسمين الى مقبرة 

وسألها: شو هذا يا ياسمين شو اليّ انت جابيته ...؟! 

فقالت:اغراضي.. شو انت شايف اشي غريب ..؟! 

فقال:ابدا هو في اشي غريب..ا 

قتربت ياسمين من فارس كطفلة صغيرة وقالت له هامسة اطلع شوف شو حطتلك بغرفة الضيوف اشي بجنن وبؤخذ العقل بتعرف غير منظر الصالون كلو. 

وما كاد فارس يسمع ما قالته ياسمين حتى تقهقه بأعلى صوته فقد تخايل ان ياسمين احضرت قبرا معها ووضعته في غرفة الضيوف .. 

فقالت ياسمين لفارس:شو اليّ بضحكك ..؟! 

فقال فارس: ابدا بس انا مبسوط .. 

فقالت :طيب اطلع شوف وحكيلي رايك ... 

خرج فارس وهو يضحك على المصيبة التي وقع فيها ...توجه فارس الى غرفة الضيوف وحينما دخلها فوجيء بما لم يكن يتوقعه ... 
مجموعة من القطع الاثرية النادرة والتي يظهر انها قد صنعت قبل الاف السنين..وهي روعة بالجمال ..اخذ فارس يتفحصها ويلمسها بيديه وشرد بفكره :ان القطع التي يراها لا بد انها تساوي ثروة . 

.دخلت ياسمين خلفه الى غرفة الضيوف وقالت له: شو رأيك مش قلتلك بو خذوا العقل... 
تعال اورجيلك شو جبت لامك...وسحبته من جديد الى الغرفة وارته صندوق حينما فتحه كان مليئا بقلادات فضية وذهبية متنوعة صنعت بغاية من الدقة ورسوماتها تدل على امد طويل...واشارت ياسمين الى الطاولة بيدها .. 
.لينظر فارس الى سيف من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر وقالت ياسمين لفارس: وهذا هدية لاخوك علاء انا شفت بغرفته معلق سيوف ..فظليت أدور حتى اخترتلو احلى سيف من عندنا.. 

تلعثم فارس ولم يدر ماذا يقول واخذ يتساءل هل تدرك ياسمين قيمة هذه الاشياء الحقيقية اما انها تجهل؟لا بد انها تدرك والا فكيف ادركت قيمة القطع الذهبية التي باعها في المرة الاولى...فسألها فارس :من اين احضرت هذه الاشياء يا ياسمين..؟!. 

.فقالت:ببساطة في بيتنا عنا كثير كثير منها لو بدنا نعدهم ما بنقدر.. 
.بس امي دايما كانت تقول الي ولاختي انو ممكن ييجي يوم ونستفيد من هذه الاشياء ..وما عمرنا استخدمنا الا القطع الذهبية الصغيرة.. 
كنا لما نطلع من القبور انا او اختي ونصدف حد نشعر انو مليح كنا نعطيه قطعة او ثنتين. 
فسأل فارس بطريقة لا شعورية: هو كم قطعة عندكم منها..؟! 

فقالت:صناديق كثيرة ما عمرنا فكرنا نعدها... 

فقال فارس لياسمين: انت عندك فكرة انك بتحكي عن ثروة ضخمة ؟ 

فقالت :بنعرف من زمان وانا قلتلك انو عندنا ذهب بشتري كل بلدكم ...بس بالنسبة النا كل هذا ما الو قيمة عندنا وما يلزمنا ولا عمرو ما راح يلزمنا. 

فسأل فارس: طيب امك والعجوز ما عارضو لما انت طلعت الاغراض هاي من المقابر من بيتكم من محل ما جبتيها..؟ 


فقالت ياسمين:لأ ليش يعارضوا هاي اشياء ما الها قيمة واذا كانت ممكن تفيدني بره القبور ليش ما استخدمها؟ 

واخذت ياسمين تتحدث مع فارس وتقوم بتعليق وترتيب الاغراض التي احضرتها معها في الغرفة فتضع جمجمة هنا وجمجمة هناك وتصف الشموع والبخور وبعض القطع الفريدة التي ملأت بها الغرفة وغيرت شكلها ووضعت على نوافذ الغرفة ستائر قماشية حتى لا يتسلل النور اليها وفارس تارة يبتسم وتارة يحك رأسه وهو يراقب ياسمين وما تفعله ولم يكن ليتخيل نفسه انه سيستطيع ان يقضي ليلة واحدة في وسط هذا الجو الغريب الذي صنعته ياسمين ودعا الله ان لا تقرر ياسمين تحويل البيت كله بهذه الطريقة وتكتفي فقط بغرفته وتمنى لو انه يستطيع ان يقنع ياسمين بأخفاء الجماجم الصغيرة عن الانظار حتى لا يراها احد وبالأخص امه. 
فقال لها محاولا ان لا يظهر اهتمامه بوجودها: بتعرفي يا ياسمين كل اشي في الغرفة هاي صار حلوبس الجماجم مش جاي في محلها ما بعرف يمكن انت شايفتيها حلوة بس شو رايك لو خبيناها في الخزانة؟ 

ضحكت ياسمين وقالت:انا عارف انك مش مرتاح لوجودها اول اشي انا قلتلك من زمان اذا بتذكر هاي مش جماجم هاي حجار وانا بتفاءل فيها وعلى فكرة هاي اغلى اشي عندي وهاي الوحيدة اللي الها قيمة عندي ليش انت مفكر انها جماجم؟ 

فقال فارس:علشان هي جماجم شكلها جماجم لونها جماجم بدك اسميها حجار وهي جماجم ؟ 
امسكت ياسمين بيدها احدى الجماجم وقالت : اتطلع عليها مليح عمرك شفت جمجمة بهالحجم؟ 

فقال فارس:ممكن تكون جمجمة لواحد راسو صغير كثير او لطفل...

***************

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء29
فقالت: شكلك مش راح تقتنع انا ما بكذب عليك هاي مش جماجم ولو كانت جماجم كنت حكيتلك واعادت ياسمين الجمجمة الى مكانها واخذت ترتب ملابسها في الخزانة وفارس يراقب لعله يرى شيئا لونه غير أسود ولكنه يفاجأ بأن ياسمين تقوم بأخراج عشرات العباءات والكفوف والخمارات ذات اللون الاسود .. 
.وتضع كل واحد في مكانه حيث يستحيل التمييز بين الواحد والآخر 
. 
فيقول لها:ممكن تشرحي لي شو الفرق بين العبايا هاي والعبايا هاي؟ 

تضحك ياسمين وتقول: الفرق كثير كثير...هاي عباية للمناسبات وهاي للبيت وهاي للنوم وكل واحدة الها استعمالها الخاص. 

فقال فارس: بس انا مش شايف أي فرق بين الوحدة والثانية. 

فقالت: ممكن انت ما بتقدر تميز بس كل وحده مصنوعة من قماش مميز وعلى فكرة الفرق بين الوحده والثانية كثير كثير. 

سمع فارس صوتا خارج الغرفة يناديه فخرج فوجد امه ترمقه بنظرات غريبة وقالت لهتفضل انت وشيختك تعالو كلو..) 

نادى فارس ياسمين وتوجها الى مائدة الطعام وتناولا الطعام ولاحظ فارس ان ياسمين تأكل فقط من باب المجاملة لوالدته وبعد الانتهاء قامت ياسمين بحركة مفاجئة واعدت القهوة بسرعة وعادت بها.. 
.وكان الجو وديا قليلا بين ام فارس وياسمين فسألتها ام فارس: (من وين انت يا بنتي...ما بدك تحكي لي من وين اصلك ومين اهلك..؟!) 

صمتت ياسمين قليلا وقالت بهدوء :انا يا خالتي اصلي من الشام ابوي مات وانا صغيرة وتنقلنا في اكثر من بلاد وقبل أكم سنة اجينا على فلسطين وبعد ما مات ابوي امي نذرت اني انا واختي نلبس هيك لحد ما الوحدة منا تتجوز وتخلف واحنا بنحب امنا كثير وعلشان هيك عنا استعداد نموت وما نخالف نذرها وهذا السبب اللي بخلينا نلبس هيك. 

فقالت ام فارس لياسمين ولكن هذه المرة بلهجة حنونة: بس يا بنتي هذا اشي مبالغ فيه ومش معقول بتقدري تحطي على راسك منديل وبكفي بس انت مغطية اصابعك وعينيكي قدام الرجال والنسوان كيف بتقدري تعيشي هيك..؟! 

تنهدت ياسمين وقالت: النذر نذر يا خاله ولو بأيدي ما لبست هيك.. 

شعر فارس براحة للتقارب الذي حدث بين والدته وياسمين وان ياسمين قادرة على الاجابة على كل سؤال تسأله امه بطريقة ذكية ومقنعة تلائم الواقع ودون استخدامها للكذب حتى ان الحوار استمر بين الاثنتين لساعات دون ان تشعر الواحدة بملل او هذا ما خيل لفارس الذي كان يخرج ويعود ويجدهما في نفس الحديث...وما فاجأ فارس ان الحديث بين امه وياسمين لم يقتصر حول شخصية ياسمين الغامضة بل امتد الى امور شتى بدءا من البيت ووصولا للجيران. 

مرت الساعات وحل الليل وكل شيء يسير على ما يرام واكثر من المتوقع ولكن فارس يعلم ما سيحدث لو ان امه عرفت انه سينام في نفس الغرفة مع ياسمين او لو ان امه دخلت الى الغرفة ورأت الاجواء الغريبة التي صنعتها ياسمين من جماجم وشموع...واخذ فارس يدعو الله ان يصيب امه النعاس لتذهب الى النوم ولكن هذا لم يحدث الا بعد منتصف الليل حيث توجهت امه لتنام بعد ان سألت ياسمين ان كان ينقصها شيء وبعد ان اخبرت فارس بأنها اعدت له الفراش بغرفة اخيه علاء.. 

اخذ فارس يفكر باللحظات القادمة كيف ستنام ياسمين ...وهل ستبقى كما هي مرتدية الخمار والعباء التي تخفي حتى تقسيمة جسدها..وماذا سيفكر علاء وهو سيعلم حتما ان فارس امضى الليلة في غرفة ياسمين.. 

.لم يعد هناك وقت للتفكير فقد اشارت ياسمين لفارس بأن يذهب معها الى الغرفة ...وحينما دخلا اغلقت ياسمين باب الغرفة...وقالت لفارس انا ما بتفرق عندي اسهر للصبح بس الك انت مش مليح وهلأ لازم تنام. 

واخذت ياسمين تشعل الشموع وعدة اعواد من البخور وفارس يقف مكانه لا يعلم ماذا يفعل ... 
وكانه ينتظر اوامرها...التفتت ياسمين اليه وقالت مستغربة...:شو بدك تظل واقف غير اواعيك ونام . 

استجاب فارس لطلبها مرتبكا قليلا وهو يخرج بجامته من الخزانة ليرتديها امامها ..ومن ثم يتوجه الى السرير لتبقى عيناه مفتوحتين تراقبان ما تفعله ياسمين. 

اخرجت ياسمين احدى العباءات وخمارا ...فوجد فارس بانها فرصة ليتلصص بعيونه لعله يرى شيئا غير السواد..ولكن ياسمين خيبت ظنه وقالت لفارس: يا حبيبي ممكن تدير ظهرك علشان اعرف البس...! 

ادار فارس ظهره وما هي الا ثوان حتى استلقت ياسمين بجانبه وطلبت منه ان يحتضنها ...طوقها فارس بذراعيه وهو مرتبك ..وقالت له ياسمين: وهلأ تصبح على خير ونام. 

بقي فارس محتضنا ياسمين وعشرات الصور تدور في رأسه وطرد الصور الكثيرة ولكنه لا يستطيع..فيفكر بالخروج من الغرفة او الابتعاد عنها قليلا ولكنه يخاف ان تحرك ان يوقظها .. 

.يتمنى لو يستطيع حتى ان يقبلها ولو قبلة صغيرة دون ذلك الساتر الاسود ... 

ولكن هيهات فالقماش الاسود لا يترك له ثغرة حتى ولو بالصدفة.. 

يفتح فارس عينيه ولا يدري كيف غفا ونام..ولكنه لا يجد ياسمين بجانبه ويجول بعينيه في انحاء الغرفة ولا يراها يخرج من غرفته المعتمة فيرى الشمس قد تسللت الى البيت منذ وقت ...ويتوجه الى المطبخ ليرى ياسمين تشرب القهوة وتضحك مع والدته وبنظرة خاطفة يعرف ان الساعة التاسعة صباحا.. 

.يغسل وجهه ويبدل ملابسه ويتساءل ان كانت امه قد عرفت اين قضى ليلته في غرفة علاء ام مع ياسمين..ويعود الى المطبخ من جديد فتضع له ياسمين طعام الافطار وتقول له: بانها افطرت مع والدته قبل ساعات ولم تحب ان توقظه ..ينظر فارس الى عيني امه لعله يعرف ان كانت قد عرفت ام لا فالساعة التاسعة ولا بد ان امه كعادتها كل صباح تتجول في كل الغرف ... 

بعدها لا يدري فارس ماذا يفعل او الى اين يذهب فهو ينتظر اوامر ياسمين..فتفاجئه ياسمين وتقول له:بفكر انو هلأ لازم ترجع لشغلك ولا بدك تظل قاعد في البيت ؟يخرج فارس من البيت ويجدها فرصة للتوجه الى نابلس لرؤية صديقه الذي يدين له بالكثير ..ويصل فارس الى نابلس ويجد صديقه ويشكره ويعتذر منه عن اليوم السابق ويرجوه فارس بأن يبقي الامر وما حدث في المقبرة سرا وان يحاول ان يختلق أية قصة لهؤلاء الجبناء الذين هربوا حتى لا تتحول حكاية المقبرة الى قصة في البلاد.. 

فطمأنه صديقه وقال له بأنه قد فعل ذلك وقد اخبرهم بأن ما حدث في المقبرة ما هو الا محاولة لسرقة قبور والمقنعات اللواتي رأونهم وخافوا منهن ما هن الا اشخاص تخفوا حتى لا يعرف بأمرهم احد ولكن بالرغم من كل ذلك لم يكن صديق فارس ليقتنع رغم انه اختصر عشرات الاسئلة بان ما رآه ليس من الجن والعفاريت. 

عاد فارس في ساعات المساء الى البيت ووجد ياسمين بانتظاره فسألته: الى اين ذهب فأخبرها. 

وسألته:متى سيعود الى عمله ..فقال لها :انه لم يعد لديه عمل يقوم به.. 

فقالت له:امك حكتلي انك بطلت تشتغل وايام كثيرة ما بتنام في الدار ...فضحك فارس وقال :بس انت عارفه شو السبب . 

فقالت:طيب هلأ لازم ترجع على الشغل علشان نبدي نفكر بمستقبلنا. 

ضحك فارس لحديث ياسمين فكل الذهب والثروة التي تملكها هذه المخلوقة وتطلب منه العمل من اجل المستقبل؟ 
وقال: شو ممكن اشتغل ..شغلي سنة بساوي قطعة ذهبية صغيرة من اللي عندك يا ياسمين ... 

هزت ياسمين رأسها وقالت:بتعرف يا فارس شو خطر ببالي ؟انا عندي صناديق ذهب كثيرة واشياء بتتصورهاش ممكن تشتريلك البلد واللي فيها...هذا اللي بملكو انا واختي وامي بس كمان بعرف عن اشياء تحت الارض مخك مش راح يتصورها ..بالك ايش ممكن نعمل فيها؟ 

فقال فارس:اشياء كثيرة يا ياسمين ممكن نعيش مثل الملوك واكثر كمان. 
واخذ فارس يشرح لياسمين ما يمكن فعله وياسمين تهز رأسها وتصغي لفارس بأهتمام كثير .. 

.مرت اكثر من ساعتين وفارس يشرح وياسمين مهتمة بكل كلمة يقولها بدون مقاطعة او ملل بل احيانا كانت تعطيه افكارا مثل شكل القصر وموقعه ونوع الحديقة وعدد الخدم والطباخين...الخ

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء30
وقفت ياسمين وبفرحة قالت:فارس لازم الليلة نحتفل امشي نطلع وانا ححكي لامك انو راح نتأخر ... 

خرجت ياسمين وفارس واستقلا السيارة وسارا في الطريق وطلبت ياسمين من فارس ان يتوجه الى نابلس ...فقال فارس :ياسمين لا تحكيلي انو رايحة على مقابر ..؟! 
ف 
قالت له: ابدا يا حبيبي انا حكيتلك حنحتفل بمناسبة مستقبلنا السعيد. 
حاول فارس ان يثنيها عن الذهاب الى نابلس متحججا بتأخر الوقت ولكنها أصرت على ذلك وحينما وصلا الى نابلس طلبت منه ان يتوجه الى صديقه الذي شهد على زفافهما... 
استغرب فارس الامر وعارضه بشدة محاولا ان يستوضح منها عن السبب .. 

فقالت له :انها تريد ان تكافئه ...فقال فارس انه فعل ذلك واعطاه الكثير من النقود .. 

.فقالت :انها هي ايضا تود ان تقوم بذلك بنفسها ...وامام اصرار ياسمين توجه فارس وبحث عن صديقه حتى وجده وطلب منه ان يصعد الى السيارة وما ان رأى صديقه ياسمين تجلس بجانبه حتى تجهم وجهه وخاف وتردد في الصعود الى السيارة .... 

في باديء الامر ومن ثم ركب في الكرسي الخلفي يتحدث بسره:>باين هالليلة سودا من اولها"...ولكن ياسمين اخرجت من تحت عباءتها مجموعة من الدولارات والشواقل وقالت له:هاي هدية صغيرة من اخوك فارس ..وطلبت منه ان يردد عدة كلمات رددها وهو سعيد وقالت له مع السلامة. 

وطلبت من فارس ان يعود الى الناصرة ...سألها فارس :شو الكلمات الليّ طلبت منه يرددها ..؟ 

فقالت :شعرت انو صاحبك بحبك كثير وحبيت اساعدو ينسى اللي صار وكمان اللي اخذو منك مش راح يتذكر انك اعطيته اياه ...صاحبك بستاهل كل خير. 

فسأل: والفلوس هاي من وين جبتيها...؟ 

فقالت:من خزانتك يا حبيبي ولا نسيت ..! 

فقال:واعطيتيه كل الفلوس؟ 

فقالت:لا يا حبيبي اعطيته شوي وخليت معاي شوي علشان نكمل احتفالنا وخليت بالخزانة شوي.. 

فقال فارس: الحمد لله طيب هلأ على وين..؟! 

فقالت: هلأ ادخل الشارع هذا فدخله فارس ...وطلبت منه ياسمين ان يسرع اكثر ففعل وقامت بفتح الشباك والقاء الدولارات هنا وهناك حتى نفد كل ما تحمله وفارس لا يدري هل يضحك ام يبكي ولكنه ضحك لانه رآها تفعل هذا بسعادة بالغة... 

وقالت له:بكره الناس لما بتفيق بتلاقيها وراح يكونو مبسوطين، وهلأ خلصنا الاحتفال ارجع على البيت ... 

عاد فارس الى البيت وطوال الطريق أخذ يفكر: أي احتفال مجنون هذا ؟وصل فارس وياسمين البيت ووجدا ان كل من في البيت نيام فتوجها الى الغرفة وحدث ما حدث في الليلة السابقة وحينما استيقظ فارس في الصباح وجد امه وياسمين في المطبخ ... 

وبعد ان انهى فارس فطوره قالت له ياسمين :فارس تأخرت لازم تطلع على شغلك وناولته ورقة وقالت له:يا ريت وانت مروح تجيبلنا هالاغراض هاي معك. 

هز فارس رأسه واستدار باتجاه الغرفة وفتح الخزانة ليخرج منها بعض النقود ولكنه فوجيء بانه لم يجد فيها سوى مبلغ مئة دولار ..بحث هنا وهناك ولم يجد شيئا فخرج من غرفته بعد ان ابتسم الى الجماجم المصفوفة ..وخرج واستقل سيارته وزار مجموعة من الاصدقاء وقام بشراء الاغراض وعاد الى البيت واستقبلته ياسمين على الباب 

وقالت له:ما رجعت للشغل ؟ 

فابتسم فارس فقالت صحيح انا انسيت... 
فتناولا طعام الغداء وامضيا بقية النهار بالحديث عن مخططات المستقبل. 

وفي صباح اليوم التالي افاق فارس مبكرا كعادته وايضا لم يجد ياسمين بجانبه وكالمعتاد توجه الى المطبخ فوجد امه وياسمين بمنتهى الانسجام يعدان معا طعام الافطار وشعر ان امه قد تعلقت بياسمين بطريقة غير عادية ولم يعتد فارس ان يرى امه سعيدة كما رآها باليومين السابقين وتساءل بينه وبين نفسه هل تعلم امه انه ينام في غرفة ياسمين ولم تهتم ام انها لا تعلم... 

ففارس لا يجرؤ ان يسأل ياسمين وفي نفس الوقت لا يدري كيف يعرف .. 

جلس وتناول معهما طعام الافطار وبعدها قالت ياسمين له امام 

والدته:فارس ما تأخرت عن شغلك ..؟ 

فرد فارس ساخرا: لا اليوم انا عندي اجازة؟ 

فردت له ياسمين الابتسامة بابتسامة خبيثة وطلبت منه ان يجلس ويتحدث بما انه لا يعمل... 

ضحك فارس وجلس مع ياسمين في برندة البيت فسألته 

ياسمين :فارس امك حكتلي عن جارتكم اللي مات جوزها وعن وضعها المادي لازم انت تساعدها وبعدين الفلوس ما الها قيمة واشي ثاني مهم سيارة المرسيدس هاي انا مش حابيتها ... 

اليوم ما بدي اشوفها هون يالله هلأ روح وما ترجع الا تتلاقيلها حل... 

خرج فارس وهو يضحك وارضاء لياسمين توجه الى احد المعارف وقام ببيعها له باقل من ثمنها بكثير وقام باستئجار سيارة وعاد بعد الظهر الى البيت .. 

استقبلته ياسمين وقالت له:رحت على الشغل اليوم!! ..وضربت يدها على رأسها وقالت:شو مالي انا صرت اتصرف زي امك..انسيت انو اليوم عندك اجازة.. 

فأخبرها فارس انه قام ببيع السيارة وقبض ثمنها ...ففرحت ياسمين وقبلت فارس من خلف الخمار وقال لها فارس:هاي بوسة ما بتنفع ..فضحكت ياسمين 

وقالت:اصبر ما ظل كثير وهلأ علشان اكون مرتاحة روح اعطي جارتكم فلوس ..حرام عندها ثلاث بنات وظروفها مش ولا بد..فأخرج فارس من المغلف بعض النقود. 

فاستدارت ياسمين الى الغرفة غاضبة ولحق بها فارس لا يعلم سر غضبها فقالت له:شو انت ما بتفهم بحكيلك جارتكم عندها ثلاثة بنات وانت بتعرف انو احنا قديش بنحب البنات وكل بنات الدنيا خواتي وانت بخلان عليهم بشوية فلوس ؟ضحك فارس وقال :حاضر يا حبيبتي اذا بدك بعطيهم كل الفلوس ... 

فضحكت ياسمين وقالت بدلال: لا مش كل الفلوس شيل 0051 دولار ورجعهم لاخوك علاء ولا انت ناسي انك اخذتهم منو زمان؟ فابتسم فارس واخرج من النقود مبلغ 0051 دولار واعاد اغلاق المغلف وهم بالخروج ولكن ياسمين استوقفته وطلبت منه ان يرسل للجارة النقود بطريقة ذكية ودون ان يشعرها بانها مساعدة ... 

خرج فارس واحتار بالطريقة حتى وجدها وعاد بعد ساعتين وطلبت ياسمين ان يعطي 0051 دولار لعلاء ففعل ذلك وامضيا بقية النهار ..وفي صباح اليوم التالي استيقظت ياسمين باكرا فقام وتناول طعام الافطار 

وقالت له :انها تنتظره بعد العودة من العمل ليذهبا ويشتريا بقية الاغراض ... 

خرج فارس من المنزل وهو يفكر بتصرفات ياسمين هذه وبما انه لم يعد معه أي مبلغ من المال فقد توجه الى البنك واستدان مبلغ ثلاثة الاف شيكل وعاد الى المنزل فاستقبلته ياسمين 

وقالت: ...شو اليوم مروح من الشغل بكير كثير ...فضحك فارس وقال لها:وبعدين يا ياسمين انت انسيت ...فضحكت ياسمين وقالت له:انا بمزح معك 

وخرجا معا بسيارة الاجرة الى احد الاسواق وقامت ياسمين بشراء اشياء كثيرة للبيت لم يكف المبلغ الذي يحمله فارس فاضطر الى الاستدانة من احد المحلات بناء على معرفة سابقة وعادا الى البيت في ساعات المساء .. 

ومرة اكثر من عشرة ايام وياسمين لا تخرج من البيت الا اذا كانت تريد ان تشتري شيئا ضروريا للبيت وليس لها ..واحبتها ام فارس والجارات والقريبات حبا لا يوصف وكانت حكاية النذر مقنعة للجميع واعتادوا على ان لا يروا وجهها بناء على وعدها لهم بانهم سيرونها قريبا بعد ان ينفك النذر وينتهي وبعد مضي عشرين يوما من مكوث ياسمين في بيت فارس وفي صباح اليوم الحادي والعشرين افاق فارس كعادته... 

وتناول طعام الافطار.. ورفضت ياسمين ان تاكل شيئا وخرج فارس كالمعتاد وهو يتسائل لماذا تصر ياسمين ان تكلمه بنفس الطريقة في كل صباح لدى خروجه ولدى عودته ولكنه ظن ان الامر يتعلق بوالدته .. 

وحينما عاد فارس استقبلته ياسمين كالعادة وسألته عن عمله فاجابها نفس الجواب فضحكت وقالت له انا بمزح...فاعدت له طعام الغذاء ورفضت ياسمين تناول الغداء وكذلك الامر مع طعام العشاء امسكت ام فارس بفارس واخذته جانبا وسالته:" ما لها ياسمين من الصبح رافضة تحط بفمها اشي..؟ 

فاجابها فارس انه لا يوجد شيء بل على العكس كل شيء يسير كالمعتاد...وفي اليوم التالي تكرر الامر فجلس فارس مع ياسمين وسألها:شو القصة يا ياسمين انت زعلانة من اشي؟ 
فضحكت ياسمين وقالت: شو يا فارس باين علّي زعلانة من اشي..هو في اشي بزعل..!؟ 

فقال لها: طيب ليش مش عم توكلي .. 

فقالت: ما في اكل في البيت شو اوكل ..!؟ 

فضحك فارس وقال:اذا الاكل مش عاجبك انا حطلع واجيبلك كل انواع الاكل...؟! 

فضحكت ياسمين وخرج فارس وقام باحضار انواع كثيرة من الطعام ..وبالرغم من كل هذا رفضت ياسمين ان تأكل شيئا..جن جنون ام فارس وصرخت في فارس :بدك هلأ تحكيلي شو فيه ..البنت صارلها يومين مش عم توكل.. 

احتار فارس واقنع ياسمين ان يخرجا معا فخرجا في المساء ..توقف فارس بجانب احد المطاعم وجلسا هناك وياسمين تضحك سعيدة كعادتها ..طلب فارس الطعام ورفضت ياسمين ان تؤكل شيء فلم يأكل فارس وعاد الى السيارة وقال لياسمين: شو الموضوع انت ما كنت هيك شو صارلك..؟ 

فضحكت ياسمين وقالت: ولا شيء يا حبيبي انا قررت اني مش راح اوكل شيء الا اذا انت جبتوا... 

فأستغرب فارس وقال: انا جبت اشياء كثيرة بس مش عاجبتك..ممكن تحكيلي اشي واحد عاجبك وانا هلأ بروح اجيبوا.. 

فقالت:أي اشي بتقدر تجيبوا انا حيكفيني .. 

لم يفهم فارس ..ماذا تقصد ياسمين وشعر انها تعمل على استفزازه وقال: ياسمين شو القصة انت بدك ترجعي تجننيني زي اول..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء31
فقالت ساخرة:لا يا حبيبي سلامتك من الجنون انا ما بدي اشي كثير بس بدي اعيش مثل كل البنات بدي اشعر انو جوزي مسؤول عني وكمان بدي اشعر انو الأكل الي راح اوكلوا .. 

جوزي بيجيبو مش امه ولا اخوه ومش راح يستقرض من حدا فلوس علشان يعزمني على مطعم.. 

انا يا حبيبي ما بدي مطاعم انا لو بدي مطاعم بشتري كل مطاعم البلد وانت بتعرف مليح وكمان انا مليت واحنا كل يوم بنحكي عن القصور والسيارات والخدم وانت يا حبيبي مش عم تقدر تجيب اكل للبيت .. 
لما تبطل تحلم بصناديق الذهب والكنوز وتفكر كيف راح تشتغل علشان تقدر تعيش ..ولحد ما تصير تفهم بحب اقولك انا لو بموت من الجوع مش راح اوكل شيء انت مش قادر تجيبوا.. 

ذهل فارس من طريقة تفكير ياسمين وشعر ان كل احلامه قد انهارت في لحظات ولم يفهم لماذا تتصرف ياسمين هكذا ..ولماذا دفعته ليصرف كل ما يملك ويستدين.. 

وسألها :لماذا يا ياسمين ؟ فقالت له:لاني بدي انسان يحبني واحبوا وبحبوا الحقيقي حطلع من العتمة للنور وما بدي لا قصور ولا خدام فقال بهدوء :بس يا حبيبتي المنطق بحكي اذا كانت الفلوس موجودة وكثيرة ، بنقدر نستغلها وممكن نعمل فيها اشياء كثيرة . 

فقالت ياسمين: الفلوس ما الها قيمة عندي واللي عاش حياة مثل حياتنا بعرف معنى كلامي والاحلام والسعادة عمرها ما بتنشرى .. 

والقرار هلأ بايدك ويا الله رجعني على البيت عاد فارس وياسمين الى البيت وكلما حاول ان يقنعها ان تأكل تصدت له ومنعته من الحديث في هذا الموضوع وفي اليوم التالي وجد فارس نفسه في ورطة كبيرة فهو يعرف انه اذ لم يعمل بسرعة فلن تأكل ياسمين وهي عنيده ولن تتراجع.. 

فخرج من البيت وعاد بعد ساعات الظهر سعيدا ...استقبلته ياسمين كعادتها وسألته فأخبرها انه استطاع عقد صفقة تجارية صغيرة حصل منها على بعض النقود واحضر معه الطعام ... 

فرحت ياسمين وقال لها فارس :والان سنتاول الطعام معا ..اعدت ياسمين الطعام وجلس وبدأ بتناوله وياسمين جالسة تبتسم ولا تأكل... 

توقف فارس عن الاكل وسألها :شو القصة فابتسمت وقالت له :كل يا حبيبي بالهنا والشفا ..علم فارس انه لن يستطيع خداع ياسمين وشعر بتأنيب الضمير فترك الطعام وخرج من البيت واصر ان يعمل بأي شيء هذه الليلة حتى يحضر الطعام.. 

وحالفه الحظ ووجد عملا لعدة ساعات مقابل مبلغ صغير ولم يكن يتخيل فارس نفسه انه سيقوم بمثل هذه العمل ...وبعد منتصف الليل عاد ومعه الطعام فأكل هو وياسمين وفي اليوم التالي فعل الشيء نفسه واخذ فارس يصارع الوقت ويسابقه فهو مجبور على توفير الطعام لعدة ايام بأي ثمن والطريقة الوحيدة التي ترضى بها ياسمين هي من خلال عمله وفي نفس الوقت يحاول ان يكسب الوقت للعودة لعمله القديم المريح في عقد الصفقات التجارية التي تحتاج الى وقت لتثمر ثمارها .. 

وهكذا اخذ فارس يعمل بالليل وبالنهار يبذل جهده للعودة الى عمله السابق وايجاد طريقة للخروج من ديونه التي بدأت تلاحقه حتى وصلت البيت... 

وصل فارس الى درجة من الارهاق لم يعهده من قبل وكانت ياسمين تترقبه وهو عائد الى البيت لا يقوى على الحراك وتلح عليه ان يحدثها عن عمله وتضحك احيانا بصوت عالي وخاصة حينما يحدثها فارس بانه عمل في احد الاعمال التي لا تتناسب مع شخصيته وهكذا استمرت ياسمين توقظ فارس في الصباح الباكر وفارس مجبرا وليس مخيرا في الذهاب الى العمل ويتنقل فارس من عمل الى اخر وكلما كاد ينجح في عقد صفقة ما..تعب عليها لعدة ايام حتى تغنيه عن الاعمال الجسدية في المطاعم وغيرها ليتقاضى اجرا يوميا وجد ان الصفقة فشلت وضاع الامل. 

في احد المطاعم بالجليل حيث عمل فارس لثلاثة ايام الاخيرة وفي ساعة متأخرة من الليل لمح فارس على احدى الطاولات في زاوية المطعم امرأة ترتدي العباءة والخمار خفق قلب فارس وارتبك وهو يقترب منها ليتأكد ان كانت هذه ياسمين ام واحدة اخرى.. ومن الطريقة التي تمسك بها السيجارة ادرك فارس انها ياسمين فلا يمكن لواحدة اخرى ترتدي هذه الملابس ان تحضر الى هذا المكان في الليل لوحدها اقترب من الطاولة وحرص على ان لا يثير الاهتمام 

وقال :ياسمين شو بتسوي هون انت انجنيتي..؟ 

فقالت بلهجة الامر: اذا سمحت كاس ويسكي مع ثلج. 

فقال لها: ياسمين بس مزح.. 

فقالت: بتحب اطلب من جرسون ثاني..؟! 

وتجنبا للأحراج ذهب فارس واحضر كأس الويسكي وهو يعلم انه اذا لم يفعل ذلك فلن تهتم ياسمين ان طلبت ذلك من أي شخص اخر..وضع فارس كأس الويسكي امامها 

وقال:لا تقول لي انك حتشربيه ..فأمسكت ياسمين الكأس بيدها وشربته على دفعة واحدة وقالت:انت مش احسن مني يا حبيبي .. 

واخذ فارس يلتفت حوله ورأى ان كل من في المطعم ينظر بأتجاه ياسمين 

فقال لها: شايفة الناس كيف بتطلع.. 

فوقفت ياسمين وقالت له: طيب بلاش احرجك اكثر من هيك امشي نطلع من هون .. 

خرج فارس معها دون ان يستأذن احد وسارا لعدة امتار ... 
وقالت له ياسمين: تعال اوصلك بسيارتي الحلوة...فوجيء فارس حينما رأى ياسمين تستقل سيارة المرسيدس التي باعها قبل مدة...وركب بجانبها واخذت ياسمين تقود السيارة كعادتها..وطلب منها فارس ان تتمهل.. 
فقالت له: سيارتي وانا حرة كيف اسوقها . 
. 
فابتسم فارس وقال: بس انت قبل مدة كنت متشائمة منها..! 

فقالت:مش صحيح انا كنت مش مرتاحة لوجودها ومش معقول اتشائم منها....وفيها كان اول لقاء بيني وبينك ولا انسيت انك وصلتني فيها على كفركنا. 

فقال فارس:ولو كيف ممكن انا انسى بس ممكن اعرف كيف حضرتك رجعتيها.. 

فقالت: بسيطة كثير اعرفت المعرض الي انت بعتها فيه بتراب الفلوس واتصلت فيه وشتريتها منو من جديد. 

فقال فارس مستاءا:طيب ليش هاللفة والدورة يا ياسمين ..ماكان من الاول ممكن تخلي السيارة وما تخليني ابيعها. 

فقالت:انا ما قلتلك تبيعها انت بعتها لوحدك .. 

فقال :طب ممكن افهم ليش جايتني بهاليل ...!! 

فقالت: اشتقتلك كثير وحبيت اجي اشوفك...وبعدين اجيت اذكرك انو ماظل الا عشرة ايام على موعد زواجنا وحضرتك بتطلع من الصبح وبترجعلي بنصف الليل تعبان وقبل ما احكي معك بتكون نايم ايش اعمل انا قررت اني اجيك على شغلك علشان اذكرك .. 

فقال: طيب ممكن حضرتك تحكيلي شو اعمل علشان اعمله.. 

فقالت: معك حق انا انسيت انو لازم احكيلك احنا بدنا نتجوز بعد عشرة ايام وانا الي لازم احكيلك شو تسوي..انت حتصير جوزي بقى الامر بأيدك مش بأيدي الا اذا بتحب تتجوز على طريقتي انا ..ما عندي مشكلة. 

فقال فارس: مش مشكلة من هان لعشرة ايام بصير خير .

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء32
فقالت ياسمين:طيب بنشوف بس جيت اطمئن انك دبرت حالك علشان مصاريف العرس والبدلة والحفلة .. 
ما انت عارف هاي اشياء بتكلف ولا يا حبيبي مركن على امك تجوزك. 

استفز فارس واخذ يضحك ضحكة قهر وهو ينظر الى ياسمين وهو يعلم ان ياسمين ان قالت كلمة لن تتنازل عنها وان كانت تنوي على ما قالته حول الحفل فهذه ستكون نهايته 

وقال:يا ياسمين يا حبيبتي انت بتستمتعي في اللي بتعمليه في...ّ يا روحي ..انا بني ادم ممكن اعمل بس الي بقدر عليه حضرتك بدك اياني اشتغل أي شغل وان انا ما اشتغلت ما بترضي توكلي ... 

وانت اكثر وحده في الدنيا بتعرفي اني على الحديدة وبدك خلال عشرة ايام اشتغل واجيب فلوس واعمل حفلة وعرس يا حبيبتي ما انت عارفه البير وغطاه وبعدين حفلة شو هاي الي بتحكي عليها وانت ما بدك حد يشوف وجهك وبدله عرس كمان ..ممكن افهم انت بتخططي لشو وشو رايك تحكيلي من الاخر علشان انا متأكد انو الي بدك اياه انت هو الي راح يمشي والله يخليك لا تفكري انك توقفي السيارة بنص الشارع. 

فقالت ياسمين :اول شيء صحيح انا كنت مفكره اوقف السيارة بنص الشارع لانو كلامك استفزني بس علشان طلبت مش راح اوقفها..وبعدين ممكن افهم انا شو حكيت اشي غلط وكيف حضرتك مفكر تتجوزني. 

فقال فارس بهدوء خشية ان تغضب ياسمين:انا يا حبيبتي كيف بدك انت ..انا جاهز.. بدك حفلة حاضر..بدك بدلة عرس جاهز ..انا ما عندي مشكلة..بس علشان الوضع وشروط العجوز انو ما حد يشوف وجهك فكرت انو ممكن تعملي حفلة صغيرة في البيت. 

فاحتدت ياسمين وقالت: شو يا فارس وليش هالغلبة ممكن تعمل مثل ما عمل سيدك سالم الدهري وتكتب ورقة والسلام...ما انا من بنات جورجيت.. كمان والورقة كثيرة عليّ خليني جارية عندك احسن. 

فقال فارس: كلامك مش صحيح يا ياسمين انت احسن من كل بنات الدنيا وايش بدك انا جاهز . 

فقالت: بعرف انه انا احسن من كل بنات الدنيا ...انا بدي مثل ما بتتمناه أي بنت لنفسها... 
بدي حفلة كبيرة يحضروها ناس كثير وبدي اغلى واجمل فستان فرح وبدي كل شيء ممكن تحلم فيه أي عروس يوم فرحها...وكمان يا حبيبي الأهم من كل هذا حنتجوز مرتين مرة على طريقتك ومرة على طريقتي... 

فقال فارس:مش فاهم بس بفكر انو تجوزنا على طريقتك في المقبرة. 

فقالت: يا حبيبي خلي المقابر لاهل المقابر...هلأ احنا برا المقابر حتجوزك على طريقتك وحتجوزني على طريقتي ولا تنسى اني من بنات جورجيت .. 

شعر فارس ان الامور تتأزم وهو يعرف انه لا يملك أي خيار فالأمور يجب ان تسير كما خططت لها ياسمين ولن تتنازل ياسمين عن شيء وقال لها:ياسمين اكيد انت فكرت وخططت وعارفه شو راح يصير... 
ممكن اعرف كيف انا بدي ادبر كل هالمصاريف هاي خلال عشرة ايام.. 

فقالت:اطلب مساعدتي حساعدك. 

وشعر فارس بالأنفراج والأمل ..وقال: ساعديني يا حبيبتي. 

فقالت: شوف يا فارس انا فكرت وحسبت كيف انت ممكن تدبر فلوس لكل هالمصاريف وانت بالعافية مش قادر تصرف على حالك ..وبعد ما فكرت اجتني فكرة انك تبيع بيتكم ما هو مسجل على اسمك والك حصة كبيرة فيه وبعدين بيتكم كبير بجيب مبلغ مش بسيط ... 

وبعدين انت اكثر من مرة قلت لي انك مستعد تبيع الدنيا واللي فيها علشاني..انا ما بدي تبيع الدنيا علشان هي مش الك بس بيع البيت..! 
شبك فارس اصابعه ببعض وابتسم ابتسامة صفراء وهز راسه واغلق عيونه وشعر وكأنه بسفينة تغرق به وهو ينظر اليها ولا يستطيع فعل شيء ولم ينطق بكلمة طوال الطريق... 

ولم يدري كيف وصلت السيارة الى البيت وكيف استلقى ونام ..ليحلم تلك الليلة بكوابيس مزعجة افاق في الصباح يأئسا بائسا يحمل هموم الدنيا على راسه..ولم يتناول الافطار وشرب القهوة فقط . 

وقالت له ياسمين:ظل تسع ايام يا فارس وقامت وناولته مفاتيح السيارة وقالت ممكن تستعمل سيارتي اليوم واستغل الوقت علشان نلحق نحضر للحفلة ... 

خرج فارس تأئها على وجهه يدور في الشوارع ويفكر بأمه واخوه وكيف سيجرؤ على بيع البيت.. 
وماذا سيحدث لو عرف احد بذلك وفكر انه ربما فعلا ياسمين تفكر في تدميره انتقاما او تواصلا لحمله الانتقامات القديمة بكل ما يخص عائلة الدهري لم يستطيع فارس اتخاذ أي قرار واخذ يدور ويدور من شارع الى اخر حتى اقتنع انه لا يملك القرار وان امكانية التراجع مستحيلة فهو يعشق ياسمين ولا يتصور حياته لحظة واحدة بدونها .. 
توجه فارس الى احد الاقارب الذي يعمل في مجال العقارات وعرض عليه الموضوع ولم يكن قريبه هذا ليتردد للحظة بشراء بيت عائلة فارس بل عرض عليه ان ينهي الصفقة فورا وفي نفس الساعة ... 
فعاد فارس الى البيت واحضر الاوراق اللازمة لهذه الصفقة وتوجه لقريبه وخلال اقل من خمس ساعات تمت الصفقة 

وقبض فارس المبلغ وعاد في المساء والقى النقود امام ياسمين وقال لها:ما في عندي اغلى منك فقفزت ياسمين من الفرح وحضنت فارس ونام فارس تلك الليلة وهو يشعر بتأنيب الضمير لما فعله وفي صباح اليوم التالي خرج هو وياسمين بناءا على طلبها للبحث عن مكان مناسب لاقامة الحفلة فتجولا في عدة مدن للبحث عن قاعة مناسبة تتسع لأكثر من الف شخص ولم يكن من السهولة ايجاد المكان المناسب الذي يرضي ياسمين وكان من المستحيل ان تتوفر القاعة التي تبحث عنها ياسمين الا في المناطق الاسرائيلية البعيدة عن منطقة الناصرة وامام اصرار ياسمين استطاعوا الوصول الى احدى القاعات الكبيرة ورفضت ياسمين ان يقوم فارس لوحده بحجز القاعة فرافقته لرؤية القاعة بنفسها لتثير الفضول والتساؤلات حول شخصها ولباسها الغريب وقامت ياسمين وفارس ومدير القاعة بالتجول في انحاء القاعة بعد ان تأكد لهم بانهم يستطيعوا حجزها بالتاريخ الذي حددوه واخذ مدير القاعة يشرح الامكانيات التي يستطيع ان يوفرها وكان فارس يترجم لياسمين كل كلمة يقولها مدير القاعة وياسمين تهز راسها.. 

وبعد ان انهيا جولتهما توجها الى المكتب للاتفاق على كل الاجراءات واتفق فارس وصاحب القاعة على كل التفاصيل وحتى المبلغ الذي يجب دفعه بحضور ياسمين ودون ان تبدي أي معارضة ..تم كل شيء.. 

ودفع فارس العربون الى مدير القاعة واستلم وصل بالمبلغ الذي دفعه وتنفس الصعداء لانتهاء الأمر بسلام وكانت ياسمين تجلس على المقعد لا تكترث بما يحدث ولا تعارض... 
فنظر اليها صاحب القاعة وابتسم وقال بلغة عربية مكسرة وغير صحيحة:ان شاء الله مبسوطة انت واذا بدك اشي كمان احنا جاهزين...!! 

فاعتدلت ياسمين بجلستها ووضعت ساق على ساق وقالت له بلغة عبرية سليمة وبطلاقة:انا بدي شوية اشياء صغيرة تسويها اذا ممكن..ذهل مدير القاعة لطلاقة اللغة العبرية التي تحدثت بها ياسمين وخاصة انه قبل ساعة كان فارس يترجم لها.. 

فساورت الشكوك مدير القاعة حول الشخصية التي يخفيها الخمار فاكد لها انه جاهز لاي شيء تطلبه...؟ 

فردت عليه ياسمين وقالت :

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء33 




اول شيء اريده هو ان تقطع الكهرباء عن القاعة وعن كل شيء له علاقة بمبنى القاعة بدءا من المطبخ وانتهاءا بالحمام وان يتم ذلك يوم الحفل من لحظة غروب الشمس حتى نهاية الحفل وخروج اخر شخص من القاعة وهذا يشمل مدخل المبنى وموقف السيارات ... 

وثانيا :ان يتم استبدال كل الستائر في القاعة بأخرى تكون قادرة على حجب النور من خارج القاعة الى داخلها أي انه لا يسمح بانعكاس أي ضوء من خارج القاعة حتى ولو كان مجرد ضوء سيارة قادم من الخارج... 
ثالثا:اشعال شموع في كل انحاء القاعة ومرافقها بدءا من مدخل 

القاعة ...أي ان الاضاءة التي ستكون في القاعة ومرافقها يجب ان تكون اضاءة الشموع فقط.. 

رابعا: ان يتم تزيين القاعة بكل مرافقها بالورود مهما تطلب ذلك من كميات. 

خامسا:ان لا يتواجد بالقاعة تلك الليلة أيا كان وحتى على مقربة منها بمسافة عشرة امتار وهذا يعني ان يتم تحضير الحلوى والمشروبات والطعام بكافة انواعه ليكفي لألف شخص مسبقا ... 

استمرت ياسمين بطرح الاشياء التي تريدها من مدير القاعة ان يحضرها ..وفارس مبهور مما يحدث ..اما مدير القاعة فلا يصدق ما يحدث امامه ولم يكن ليراوده شك ان التي تتحدث معه عاقلة وانما مجنونة ولكن الطريقة التي تتحدث بها ياسمين جعلته لا يجرؤ على مقاطعتها. 

انهت ياسمين طلباتها ووقفت واقتربت من فارس وتناولت الحقيبة التي حملها فارس بناء على طلبها وفتحتها واخرجت منها مبلغ 70 الف دولار وضعتهم على الطاولة امام مدير القاعة ..وقالت له بالعبرية ايضا:بفكر انو المبلغ هذا بغطي المصاريف وزيادة وعلشان تؤخذ قد المبلغ هذا بعد الحفل لازم تكون حريص على توفير كل اللي انا طلبته بدون اخطاء وعلى فكرة خطأ واحد وبكون كل شيء ملغي... 

واتذكر مليح ان واحد فكر ان يقترب من القاعة ويتلصص من باب الفضول انت الي حتخسر... واذا انا اجيت وجربت اضوي ضو واحد وقدرت انت حتخسر... واذا فعلا انت حاب تربح نفس المبلغ هذا بعد الحفلة ابدا اشتغل من اليوم ومفش داعي تحكي هالقصة هاي لحدا علشانك انت وعلشان الضرايب وبعدين علشان ما يصير عند حدا فضول وهلأ احنا رايحين ومش محتاجين وصل ومفش داعي نسجل المبلغ.. 

وخرجت ياسمين وفارس يسير خلفها ومدير القاعة لم يستطيع الوقوف او التحدث فما يحصل امامه شيء اشبه بالقصص الخيالية والمبلغ الكبير جعله يظن انه بحلم او ان النقود مزورة او ان هناك كاميرا خفية تصوره . 
فارس بقي صامتا حتى استقلا السيارة وقال لياسمين:هل تعلمي انك دفعت نصف ثمن البيت فقط من اجل القاعة. 

فردت عليه ساخرة:مش كثير لو بعرف ان ظروفك المالية بتساعدك كنت طلبت منو يضوي الشارع كلوا بالشمع بس انا مقدرة وضعك المادي..ومش معقول احملك اشي اكثر من قدرتك وهلأ لازم نروح ندور على احلى فستان فرح واذا ما لقينا لازم نفصل واحد تفصيل وانت بتعرف ما فيّ وقت... 

فقال فارس: فستان فرح ولونه ابيض.. 

فقالت ياسمين:آه فستان فرح ولونه ابيض ومش اسود هو انا بدي اتجوز ولا بدي احِدْ 

فقال فارس واخذ يشير بيديه ليعبر عما يريد قوله: يعني فستان ،فستان زي ...يعني مش عبايا وخمار ابيض... 

ضحكت ياسمين وقالت : ايش يا حبيبي صحيح انت شفتني زمان مرة او مرتين بس مش معقول انك انسيت قديش انا حلوة وبؤخذ العقل كمان...وما في اشي اللي انا استحي منه علشان اخبيه ولا انت الك رأي ثاني. 

فقال فارس: لا ابدا ..بس انا قصدت شروط العجوز انو ما حد يشوف وجهك ..؟ 

فقالت: هاي مشكلة صغيرة لا تشغل حالك فيها انت بس فكر انو الفلوس اللي معك ممكن ما يكفوا ...! 

فقال: ليش افكر انا ..فكري انت اذا في اشي كمان بقدر ابيعه. 
فقالت: ما هاي هي المشكلة ما ظل عندك اشي تبيعه الا اذا في اشي وانت مخبيه عني يا فارس .. 

عاد فارس وياسمين الى البيت وفي اليوم التالي خرجا للبحث عن فستان زفاف وبعد بحث طويل احتارت ياسمين بنوع الفستان ولحسم الموضوع قامت بشراء عشرة فساتين لتفكر لاحقا بأختيار احداهن واستمرت ياسمين بجولتها لشراء بقية الاغراض وكلما كانت تحتار كانت تقوم بشراء عشرة من النوع الواحد بأشكال مختلفة...ولم تترك ياسمين شيئا يخص الزفاف او له علاقة به من بعيد او قريب الا وكانت تشتري اضعافه...... 

وطلبت من فارس ان يعد قائمة باسماء المدعويين شريطة ان لا تقل عن الف شخص ولا يهم ان زادوا وشرطها الأهم هو ان تقوم هي بدعوتهم شخصيا وان لا يقوم فارس بدعوة أي شخص لتتأكد من حضورهم..فارس لم يستوعب كيف يمكن دعوة مثل هذا العدد وفي هذا الوقت القصير وكيف يمكن لياسمين ان تدعوهم فسألها عن ذلك فأجابته بأن لديها طرقها الخاصة وان لا يتدخل هو لتسير الامور على ما يرام وطلبت ان يقوم باعداد القائمة فورا وان عجز عن توفير العدد فستقوم هي بأنجاز ذلك...بدأ فارس باعداد القائمة بأسماء المدعويين واخذ يسجل اسماء من يعرف ومن لا يعرف حتى يستطيع ان يصل الى العدد المطلوب ولولا انه بدأ بدعوات عشوائية لكان استحال تدبير نصف العدد.. 

ياسمين لم تكتفي بذلك بل طلبت منه ان يوفر مواصلات لنقل المدعويين الى القاعة وخاصة انها بعيدة وحتى لا يتقاعسوا وهذا يعني ان فارس يجب ان يحجز مجموعة من السيارات والباصات ولم يتوقف الامر عند هذا الحد بل اصرت ان يقوم بشراء هدايا بمناسبة الزفاف لعدد كبير من القريبات بناء على عادات كانت فقط متداولة منذ عشرات السنين ولم يكن امام فارس الا ان ينفذ اوامر ياسمين بدقة وحرفية . 

ولم يبقى على يوم الزفاف الا يوما واحدا ليجد فارس نفسه قد افلس من جديد وصرف كامل ثمن البيت في ملاحقة طلبات ياسمين اللامتناهية.. 

وفي ظل جو الضغوطات المتلاحقة لم يكن لدى فارس الوقت ليفكر بأي شيء مهما كان نوعه ..وكان من المتفق ان يتم عقد القران الرسمي في مساء اليوم وقد احضر فارس المأذون والشهود وبناءا على طلب ياسمين لن يحضر عقد القران الا من كان حضوره ضروريا من اجل الاوراق الرسمية.. 

وقبل عقد القران بساعة قالت ياسمين لفارس:فارس حبيب قلبي لا تنسي انو بوثيقة الزواج تسجل اسمك الحقيقي ..اسمك واسم ابوك واسم جدك واسم عيلتك مش الأسم اللي بالهوية يا روحي. 
فقال فارس محاولا ان يثنيها عن هذا القرار الذي سبب له الكثير من الاحراج..:هذا مش ممكن ايش بدك احكي قدام الناس وقدام اخوي ...احكيلهم اني انا ابن الدهري واني انا مش من عيلتهم وابوي اللي مات هذا مش ابوي وابوي الحقيقي اصلو من الشام .. 
ايش بدي اعمل ...فيهم ..انا والهوية والمكتوب فيها وامي اللي ما صدقت انك نسيتيها هاي القصة ..كيف يا ياسمين وبأي منطق..؟ 

فقالت: بمنطقي انا وكيف هاي مشكلتك والهوية بتقدر تزورها وامك اذا حاب ترجع بذكرياتها علشان ما تتفاجيء انها كانت متزوجة من منير الدهري لما خلفتك...برجعها. 

صمت فارس ولم يدرِ ماذا يفعل فهذا اخر ما توقعه وما كان يريده ولكن ياسمين لم تكتفي بذلك وقالت: ومش بس هيك يا حبيبي بوثيقة الزواج حيتسجل اسمي ياسمين بنت لعنة بنت جورجيت ومش حيكون فيه اسم لأي ذكر . 

فقال فارس: ولما المأذون يسالك شو اسم ابوك شو حتقولي له...! 
فردت :ححكيلو ابوي واهلي كلهم اسمهم جورجيت او مش لازم يسأل. 
فقال فارس: طيب شو رايك يا ياسمين تتنازلي عن هالموضوع هذا علشاني انا وعلشان مش راح يدخل عقلهم. 

فقالت: لا يا حبيبي كل شيء الا هذا هاي وثيقة زواج راح تربطنا ببعض الى الابد ولازم ينكتب فيها الحقيقية وما تكون مزورة ..انت اسمك فارس منير سالم الدهري وانا اسمي ياسمين لعنة جورجيت ..صحيح انا ما بلومك انك ما بدك تكتب اسم عيلتك الحقيقة لانها عيلة وسخة كثير بس انا عيلتي بفتخر فيها كثير كثير.. 

ووثيقة الزواج لازم تكون حقيقية مية بالمية ومش ممكن يا حبيبي الدنيا تدور وتلف وفي يوم من الايام يحبوا بناتنا يدورا على وثيقة زواجنا وعيب كثير حيكون بحقنا لما يكتشفوا انها مزورة ...ضحك فارس ضحكة المغلوب على امره وقال:قالوا يا قرد بدنا نسخطك قال بعد هالسخط ما فيّ سخط وبعد اللي صار شو بدو يصير... 

وفي ساعات المساء حضر الماذون وشرب القهوة وتعرف على الحضور...واخرج الاوراق مستعدا لكتابة المعلومات وبدأ بطلب هويات العريس والعروس والشهود ..اعطى الشهود هوايتهم الى الماذون ..وارتبك فارس قليلا ..ومن ثم ابتسم وتوجه الى الغرفة حيث ياسمين وقال لها:ياسمين تفضلي احكيلي شو اعمل ..؟ 
الماذون بدوا هويتي وهويتك ... 

فقالت ياسمين:هاي المشكلة مشكلتك حلها بطريقتك انت...؟! 

ارتبك فارس ولم يعد يدري ما يفعله ..وكيف سيطلب من الماذون ان يسجل بوثيقة الزواج المعلومات التي تريدها ياسمين .. 

عاد فارس الى الغرفة وجلس بجوار الماذون وقال له ان العروس ليست من هذه البلاد ولا تحمل اية وثيقة فقال له الماذون لا بأس ما دام هناك من سيعرف شخصيتها ولكن لا بد من احضار اية وثيقة حتى يتم تسجيل هذا الزواج في الدوائر الرسمية والان قل لي ما اسم العروس فقال له فارس مرتبكا اسمها ياسمين ابنة لعنة ابنة جورجيت فقال....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء34
فقال له الماذون اريد اسم الوالد والعائلة 

فقال فارس هذا هو اسمها بالكامل ولا يوجد اسم اخر لاضيفه ابتسم الماذون ابتسامة ساخرة وهو ينظر بوجوه الشهود لعله يجد من يعطيه تفسيرا ولكن كان حال الشهود كحاله فقال فارس بلهجة عدم رضا وما هو اسمك انت ...؟ 

التفت فارس باتجاه امه واخوه وبقية الحضور وصمت قليلا ولم يدر ماذا يقول فاعاد الماذون السؤال عليه مرة اخرى فقال سجل انا اسمي فارس منير سالم الدهري ذهل الحضور مما يقوله فارس ولم يفهموا لماذا غير فارس اسم عائلته الحقيقية ومن اين اتى بهذا الاسم ..ولاحظ الماذون الذهول والاستغراب والتساءل البادىء على وجوه الحضور وشعر بان شيئا ما لا يسير على ما يرام وطلب هوية فارس فرد فارس عليه بأنه سيحضرها فيما بعد... 

توقف المأذون عن الكتابة وقال ساخرا :>وهل هناك عروس اقصد اين ياسمين لعنة جورجيت ..؟" 

فقال فار س انها بالداخل فقال المأذون وهل من الممكن رؤيتها ..فرد فارس بعفوية مستحيل فرمقه المأذون بنظره ولكن فارس ادرك ما قاله وقال نعم ولم لا سأناديها بالحال.. 

توجه فارس الى ياسمين وقال لها: الامور مخربطة وباين على الماذون انو مش حيرضى يكتب الكتاب وهلا تفضلي الماذون حابب يشوفك . 

فضحكت ياسمين وقالت بلهجة ساخرة :مالك يا حبيبي مرتبك زي اللي سارق اشي ،شو انت بتعمل اشي غلط والا انت عم تكذب. 
فقال فارس:ياسمين مشان الله خلي اليوم يمشي على خير لا المأذون راح يقتنع في اللي بصير ولا اهلي ولا الناس اللي بره ..لو انت شفتي وجوههم لما قلت للمأذون شو اسمي واسمك. 

فقاطعته ياسمين وقالت: انت ما حكيت اشي كذب والناس الي بره ما يهموني وعلى كل حال اذا مش عارف تمشي الامور اطلب مساعدتي وانا بساعدك... 

فابتسم فارس بمرارة وقال : ساعديني يا ست ياسمين ..؟ 

فقالت :طيب روح نادي السيد المأذون لهون..خرج فارس وعاد بصحبة المأذون الى الغرفة حيث تجلس ياسمين وارتبك المأذون حينما رأى ياسمين وارتبك اكثر حينما حدثته ياسمين بلهجة الامر واخذت تملي عليه ما يفعل ولم تمر دقائق حتى خرج المأذون وجلس ونادى على الشهود وطلب توقيعهم على الوثيقة وتمت الامور وصافح الجميع ..وخرج من المنزل وهو يبتسم وكأن شيئا لم يحدث .. 

وما ان خرج المأذون من بوابة البيت حتى انهال الحضور على فارس بالاسئلة واستطاع فارس ان يقنعهم ان كل ما قاله للمأذون هو مزح بمزح وانه قام بعد ذلك بتصحيح المعلومات للمأذون واعطائه الوثائق اللازمة ..وفي هذه الاثناء دخلت ياسمين الى الحضور فقالت لها ام فارس: شايفة يا ياسمين مزح الاستاذ فارس البايخ واللي عملو بالمأذون..!!؟ 

فقالت ياسمين: هذا فارس وبحب يمزح بس صعب تميزي مزحه من جده ..ومش بعيد يطلع فعلا اسم ابوه منير الدهري .. 
فضحكت ام فارس والحضور ظانين ان ياسمين تسخر من فارس فيما قالته.. 

انتهي ذلك اليوم الذي لن ينساه فارس ولا الحضور بسلام. 
وفي صباح يوم الزفاف لم تيقظ ياسمين فارس كعادتها كل يوم حتى استيقظ فارس لوحده وحين علم ان الساعة الحادية عشرة جن جنونه فهو بحاجة لكل دقيقة هذا اليوم... 

فاستغرب ان ياسمين لم تيقظه وحينما خرج وجد ياسمين وامه يتبادلان الحديث والمزاح مع احدى قريبات فارس ..نظر فارس اليهن...وقال في سره سبحان الله كيف تحولت ياسمين الى اغلى واهم شيء في حياة امه فكل ما تفعله ياسمين وتقوله هو الصحيح ولم تعد امه على استعداد لابداء اية ملاحظة حتى ولو كانت صغيرة ما دام الأمر يتعلق بياسمين. 

رأت ياسمين فارس واقفا فوقفت واقتربت منه وقالت له: شو يا حبيبي ليش فايق بكير طيب ما دمت صحيت خليني احضرلك الفطور..توجه فارس الى الحمام وهو يتمتم بصوت يكاد يكون مسموعا...هاي بدها تجنني ...هاي بدها تطير عقلي اليوم عرسنا ولا مش اليوم طيب ليش مش مهتمة يمكن بطلت ..يمكن غيرت رأيها ولا يمكن انا بفكر انو اليوم اليوم ..واليوم هو مبارح وبفكروا اليوم ويمكن الدنيا مش الصبح وانا بفكر الدنيا الصبح. 

وعاد الى ياسمين وقال لها:ياسمين بدي اسألك سؤال هلأ الدنيا نهار ولا ليل ..فقالت ياسمين: لا يا حبيبي الدنيا الصبح وانا عم بحضرلك الفطور..! 

فقال: طيب شكرا... 

وعاد فارس ليغير ملابسه وهو ما زال يحدث نفسه ومن ثم توجه لتناول الافطار ليس لانه يريد ان يتناول الافطار بل لان ياسمين تريده ان يتناول الأفطار وبعد ان انتهت قال لها: احكيلي اليوم عرسنا ولا مش اليوم. 
فقالت: شو هالحكي يا فارس في واحد في الدنيا بينسى يوم عرسه اكيد اليوم يا حبيبي .. 

فقال: طيب ليش انت مش باين عليك انك مهتمة وليش ما فيقتيني بكير مثل كل يوم.. 

فقالت بدلع:معقول يا حبيبي ازعجك وعلشان شو ..علشان عرسنا ..ولو انا عندي ذوق .. 

فقال: طيب ما ظل وقت وفي مية شغلة لازم نسويها... 

فقالت:طيب انا جاهزة يالله نطلع .. 

فسالها :على وين.. 

فقالت:نطلع نتجوز يا حبي ولا انت انسيت..!! 

فقال:طيب امبارح احنا اتجوزنا..وكتبنا الكتاب 

فقالت :صحيح امبارح كان على طريقتك وهلأ لازم نطلع نتجوز على طريقتي ..امبارح كان مأذون واليوم لازم نروح عند الخوري.. 

خرجت ياسمين وفارس وتوجها الى احدى الكنائس ولم يكن فارس يتوقع ان تسير الامور بهذه البساطة وهو يعلم انها غاية بالتعقيد ومليئة بالشكليات ولكن ياسمين تدبرت الامور بطريقة لا تصدق او انها اعدتها مسبقا بطرق غامضة وغريبة.. 

وتم الزواج ..وقاربت الساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر فقالت ياسمين: فارس حبيبي انت عريس اليوم ولا تزعج نفسك بأي اشي انت روح على الصالون .. 

وهيّ ملابسك بالسيارة ورا وما في داعي ترجع على البيت وانا حرتب كل شيء المواصلات والسيارات وكيف سيصل المدعوون الى القاعة وكيف اهلك كمان ييجوا بدون غلبة وحروح كمان اتفقد امور القاعة واستقبل المدعويين مع اني رتبت كل شيء بس لازم اتأكد مرة ثانية..فقال فارس محتجا: ان هذا الامر لا يجوز فانت العروس ..كيف ستستقبل المدعويين.. 

ومن العيب ان تقومي بهذه الاجراءات وخاصة انه لم يتبق على الحفل الا ساعات قليلة..فارادت ياسمين ان تحسم الموضوع فتحدثت بطريقة حازمة .. 

فارس الموضوع منتهي وما في مجال للنقاش انت بتروح ترتاح وبتغير اواعيك في أي مكان ولا تروح هون او هون والساعة سبعة بالضبط بتلاقيني على الباب الخلفي للقاعة اللي اتفقنا ندخل منه مع بعض ولا تخلي حد يشوفك وانت جاي علشان ندخل مع بعض انا حستناك الساعة سبعة بالضبط ولا تفكر تروح على البيت او تمر حتى من حارتكم.. 
وطلبت منه ياسمين ان يوقف السيارة وان يأخذ شنطة ملابسه التي اعدتها بنفسها ويستقل أي تكسي لتأخذ هي السيارة للتأكد من ان كافة الاستعدادات تسير كما رتبت لها.. 

اوقف فارس المغلوب على امره تاكسي واستقله وذهب ليفعل ما طلبته منه ياسمين .. 
اما ياسمين فقادت السيارة وتوجهت مباشرة الى القاعة لتجد مدير القاعة في انتظارها على احر من الجمر وما ان رأها حتى هرع لاستقبالها ومجاملتها وكان على استعداد لان يبذل المستحيل لينال رضاها وبعد جولة تفقدية قام بها معها في انحاء القاعة لتتأكد ان كل شيء على ما يرام ... 

ابدت ياسمين عدة ملاحظات ووعدها انه سيقوم فورا بتنفيذها واتفقت معه على عدة امور جديدة ومن ثم رافقها مدير القاعة حتى باب السيارة وبعد ان ودعها وسار عدة اقدام نادت عليه ياسمين من شباك السيارة ...فأقترب منها مهرولا وقالت له باللغة العبرية .. 

اسمع يا رافي بكره الصبح لما تطلع الشمس اذا كنت حاب تقدر تشوفها بعينيك طلع الفكرة الي برأسك ولا تفكر باشي ما بخصك واستقلت ياسمين السيارة ..وبقي رافي مدير القاعة متجمدا مكانه وقد اصفر وجهه واعتراه خوف شديد نفذ الى اعماقه واخذ يتلو مجموعة من الصلوات ويدعوا الله ان تمر هذه الليلة على خير..وخاصة ان ياسمين استطاعت ان تعرف ما يفكر به. 

وبعد ساعات وفي تمام الساعة السابعة مساءا وصل فارس الى الباب الخلفي للقاعة الذي تم اعداده وتزينه ليمر منه العروسين في طريقهم الى المكان المخصص بالقاعة..اقترب فارس من الستارة السوداء الاولى التي اعدت لتحجب النور المنبعث من خارج القاعة .. 

فازاحه بيده ووجد نفسه امام ستارة سوداء اخرى حيث وجد نفسه بين ستارتين وقف هناك بناء على طلب ياسمين حتى تحضر اليه وما هي الا دقائق حتى سمع صوت ياسمين تناديه بأن يمر عبر الستارة .. 

ازاح فارس الستارة السوداء لتنبعث عبر الممر روائح عطور وبخور ويرى نور الشموع المصطفة على جانبي المدخل وما كادت عيون فارس تتأقلم مع نور الشموع الباهت ويستطيع الرؤيا حتى راى..ياسمين واقفة في نهاية المدخل وقد ارتسمت على شفتاها ابتسامة .. 

وقف فارس مشدوها بما يرى وكأن عقله قد توقف عن التفكير ولم يعد قادرا على اصدار الاوامر لقدميه لتسيرا بإتجاه ياسمين التي فتحت ذراعيها لاستقباله ..وما بهت فارس هو رؤيته لياسمين بثوب الزفاف الابيض...كحورية من حوريات الجنة ..وقد ارتسمت على شفتاهها ابتسامة عريضة ناعمة .....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء35
لم يتحرك فارس من مكانه خشية ان يرفع بصره عنها او انه يخشى ان يكون بحلم قد يصحو منه ..اخذ قلب فارس يدق بسرعة ولم يتحرك من مكانه برغم ان ياسمين اشارت اليه اكثر من مرة ان يتقدم نحوها .. 

الا انه لا حياة لمن تنادي فما كان من ياسمين الا ان اقتربت هي منه وهزته من ذراعه.. 
وقالت له: مالك ..لا تنجن هلأ ولا تسطل 
فنظر اليها وقال: ياسمين انا ما بحلم صحيح.. 

فقالت: لا انت ما بتحلم وهلأ لازم نتحرك ..لا تخربطلي النظام الّي انا "مجهزتو لهليوم ". 
فقال: طيب حندخل هلأ الناس كلهم حيشوفوا وجهك والعجوز حذرتك انو ما حد يشوفك الا بعد ما تخلفي بنت.. 

فقالت :فارس حبيبي هاي مشكلتي مش مشكلتك وهلأ يالله قبل ما الترتيب يخرب. 

امسك فارس بذراع ياسمين واستعد للدخول ..فمالت ياسمين برأسها على اذن فارس وهمست وكأنها لا تريد ان يسمعها احد وقالت :فارس خليك طبيعي ولا تهتم بوجود حد 

اراد فارس التقدم نحو القاعة ولكن ياسمين قالت له: استنى اشوي بعد دقيقة بندخل.. دقيقة مرت ودقت موسيقى ترحيبية بدخولهم مصاحبة لاغنية بكلمات جميلة متناسقة بالكاد تكون مفهومة...وسار فارس يتأبط ذراع ياسمين على دقات الموسيقى حتى وصلا الى المكان المخصص لهما في وسط القاعة المليئة بآلاف الشموع المضاءة بكل مكان ووسط جو من البخور والعطور والاف الورود التي ملأت القاعة واصطفت على طريق مرورهم ..وفي هذه الاجواء لم يكن فارس يستطيع ان يرى الا ياسمين الذي ما زال لا يستطيع ان يبعد عينيه عنها ولو للحظة مبهورا بجمالها ...تحولت الموسيقى من دقة الزفة الى موسيقى هادئة اعدت لرقصة العرسان مسبقا ووضع فارس يده على خصر ياسين وامسك بالاخرى وضمها اليه واخذ يتمايلان على انغام الموسيقى ليشعر فارس كلما دارت ياسمين ان الدنيا كلها تدور فيه.. همست ياسمين في اذن فارس فقام فارس بتناول كأسين أعدا على الطاولة امامهم مسبقا فتناولاهما معا .. 
وبقي مشدوها مبهورا بياسمين... 

وبلفتة عين جاءت عفوية بأتجاه الموائد من فارس تبعتها تحديقات والتفاتات وبحث في القاعة الواسعة الكبيرة رأى فارس ان كل الموائد مضاءة بشموع ومليئة بالمشروبات والحلويات والأطعمة ولكنه تفاجىء بعدم وجود اي شخص في القاعة ، حتى ان فارس ولهول المفاجأة انحنى لينظر تحت الموائد لعل المدعويين اختبأوا وايقن انه لا يوجد في هذه القاعة الكبيرة الواسعة سوى هو وياسمين واجهزة موسيقية تعمل اتوماتيكيا ...ضحكت ياسمين وتردد صدى ضحكتها في انحاء القاعة المغلقة بإحكام والخالية من البشر ووقف فارس ينظر اليها ولا يدري ايضحك معها ام يبكي.. 

وقال :شو بصير يا ياسمين شو بصير يا ياسمين .. 

فقالت:شو يا حبيبي في اشي مش عاجبك ..!! 

فقال: وين الناس وين..? 

فقاطعته وقالت: شو يا حبي انت ما بتغار عليّ بدك حد غيرك يشوف وجهي معقول انت ما عندك دم ولا بدك البس خمار وعباي يوم عرسي علشان الناس يقولوا انه فارس متجوز قردة علشان هيك مخبيها...فقال فارس: وكل هالمصاريف وهالغلبة مش على شان يكون في ناس ومدعوين ..واهلي يحتفلوا معنا .. 

فقالت ياسمين: فارس اطلع على كل الطاولات وشوف اذا امي موجودة على واحدة منهن ...اخذ فارس يتلفت ويبحث بعيونه وكأنه يتوقع رؤية ام ياسمين وقال لها: مش شايف .. 

فقالت:طيب اطلع على كل الطاولات وشوف اذا كانت اختي وردة موجودة على واحدة منهن..!؟ 
فنظر فارس بسرعة وقال: لا مش شايفها . 

فقالت:طيب يا حبيبي بتعرف ليش علشان امي واختي ما بقدروا يحضروا عرسي واذا امي واختي...مش موجودين مين حيهمني يكون موجود اذا كان واحد ولا الف حيهمني اهلك ولا اصحابك ولا اقاربك كلهم يا حبيبي ما بيسوا عندي بسمة صغيرة من امي في يوم مثل هذا وامي مش عم تقدر تبتسم . 
فقال :طيب ليش كل هذا وليش داعينا الناس ..!؟ 

فقالت: ما حدا دعا حدا يا حبيبي ولا بتفكرني فاضية اشغل مخي بدعوة الناس ، واطمئن ما حد بعرف بهالحفلة الا اذا انت داعي حد من وراي فهاي مشكلتك..اما ليش هالغلبة ...يا حبي علشان اليوم عرسي ولا تقلبلي اياه نكد وخليني مبسوطة ومن حقي اشعر انك عملت لي اشي على مستوى بتحلم فيه أي بنت بتتجوز لاول مرة بعمرها وكمان علشان ما اشعر اني ناقصة عن الناس وبدك احلى من هيك عرس يا فارس والله ما حلمت فيه حتى بأحلامك وعمرك ما راح تنساه الا اذا قلبك وجعك على اللي دفعته وخسرتوا ..اطلع في حبيبي مليح وشوف اذا انا بستاهل ولا ما بستاهل.. 

نظر اليها فارس وابتسم وقال من كل قلبه: مجنونة والله العظيم مجنونة بس بحبك وبموت بجنونك.. 

اقتربت ياسمين وحضنت فارس وقبلته وهي تضحك سعيدة واستمر العناق لعدة دقائق وفجأة سالت عدة دمعات من عيني ياسمين وسارت عدة خطوات وحملت احدى الشموع بكلتا يديها ووضعتها في وسط القاعة وجلست على ركبتيها امام الشمعة واخرجت وثيقة الزواج ووضعتها بجانب الشمعة وبدا الحزن على وجهها وانهمرت الدموع من عينيها ..ولا مس شعرها الطويل الارض وكانت تمسح بكفيها الدموع وهي تنظر باتجاه الاف الشموع المضائة بارجاء القاعة .....وكان ما دفعها للبكاء انها لمحت عشرات الشموع قد اطفأت ..فقالت بصوت عالي تخاطب الشموع والدموع ما زالت تسيل من عيونها .. 

نورنا وعهدنا وطريقنا انت يا جورجيت 
ضويت كل هالشموع لألك 
ومش لألي كل شمعة 
بتحكيلك انو ما نسينا 
ولا راح ننسى عهدك 
كل شمعة بتذكرنا 
بدمعتك وبندري انو شموع 
الدنيا ما بتضوي عتمتك ....

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء36
يا جورجيت وجهك 
ما شفناه وآلمك اعرفناه
يا جورجيت انا حفيدتك وهذا حفيد عدوك والزمن رجع والوثيقة انكتبت باسمك واسم عدوك فيها ....والتاريخ نفس التاريخ واسمك فخر واسم عدوك عار ومشان اسمك الدهري دفع كل شيء وما عاد من نسلوا حدا بيملك شيء ..
دموعك وحسرتك ذاقوها..واسمك ظل وحيظل ..واسم عدوك ما ظل منو شيء ..عهدك لبنتي ححفظو..واسمك ححملو لبنتي ..واسمك الاول وعدوك الاخر ..وحفيد عدوك دخل عتمة القبر..وهرب من القبر لانك سمحتي ..كان بايدك تعتميه العمر كله ..بس انتي اللي تركتيه ..
يا ستي وين ما كنت اذا كنت بتسمعيني ساعديني ..ابن الدهري حبني من غير ما يشوفني والنذر اكتمل والعهد انصان..واثناء حديث ياسمين بدأت الشموع تنطفىء الواحدة بعد الاخرى بطريقة غريبة..حتى انطفأت نصف الشموع ..ايقنت ياسمين ان الشموع تنطفىء واحدة تلو الاخرى ..فأمتقع لونها ووضعت كفيها على وجهها واجهشت بالبكاء ..وبصوت مسموع وبألم وحسرة وضعت رأسها على الارض ولم تعد تنطق بكلمة ..
لم يحتمل فارس بكاء ياسمين بهذه الطريقة ولم يتمالك نفسه وأخذ يبكي معها واقترب منها وحاول ان يرفع رأسها عن الارض الا انها بقيت ملتصقة بالارض مجهشة بالبكاء بألم وحسرة ..حاول فارس وحاول وشعر ان ما يحدث لياسمين هو بسبب انطفاء الشموع الذي يشير بأن جورجيت غير راضية وقف فارس والدموع بعينيه متأثرا بشدة لما ألم بياسمين.
واخذ ينادي باتجاه ما تبقى مشتعلا من الشموع: يا جورجيت انا ما عرفتك صغيرا ولا عرفتك كبيرا وانا ما عرفت انو انكتب علّي احمل ذنب ابو.. وجد.. وقريب وما صدقت انو دمي من دمهم..ما عرفتك بس بكيتك..وكرهت اصلي وحبيتك وحبيت بنت بنتك وحبيت اسمك ..الدنيا كلها ..كلها ظلمة ان ما كانت فيها ..حبيتها من غير ما اشوفها ورضيت اظل العمر اشعر فيها وما اشوفها ولو خيروني معها لاعيش بقبر وبدونها كل حياتي قبر..هي طلعت من العتمة وكانت الّي النور وان كان حكمت علي اعيش بعتمة وهي معي فأنت حكمت علي اعيش بالنور ..دموعها نار بتحرقني ..ارحم الي اعيش عمري كلوا في القبور ...وما اشوف دموعها... يا جورجيت القبور والخوف والألم حتى الموت ما كان ممكن يعذبني وهلأ بحكيلك ان كنت بتسمعيني وبحكيلها انو فراقها لحظة هو اليّ كان يحرقني وتفكيري كل لحظة اني ممكن افقدها كان يعذبني..يا جورجيت ان نكتب علّي احمل ذنب سيدي انا جاهز اعمل الي بدك اياه ..انا جاهز ادفع ثمن ذنب مجرم ما عرفتو ..كل شيء ممكن احتملو الا الدموع "بعيونها" بشوفها بالليل والنهار نار بتحرقني...بكل لحظة عرفتها حبيتها...انا حبيتها وهي بتكرهني ...انا حبيتها وهي بتعذبني ..انا حبيتهاوهي بتحبني..يا جورجيت ان كنت بتسمعيني ...
وتعب فارس من مخاطبة الشموع وجلس بجانب ياسمين محاولا ان يهدئها..واستطاع ان يرفع رأسها عن الارض ويضمها الى صدره بقوة لتمتزج دموعهما معا وكأنها دموع شخص واحد...وعيونهما بأتجاه الشموع ...عادت الشموع تشتعل بطريقة غريبة الواحدة تلو الاخرى وبسرعة كبيرة حتى عادت واشتعلت جيعها...وقفت ياسمين محدقة بالشموع وما زالت اثار الدموع تملأ عينيها ..ووقف فارس الى جوارها ومن بعيد ومن خلف الشموع ظهرت فتاة ترتدي الأبيض ويشع من وجهها النور وشعرها مسترسل على كتفيها..حتى لحظة ظهورها كان فارس يظن ان ياسمين هي اجمل من خلق الله ولكن ما رآه لا يمكن لعقل وفكر ان يوصفه وما بهر فارس وحتى ياسمين ان الشبه كبير بينها وبين ياسمين...ياسمين لم تكن اقل مفاجأة من فارس ..الا ان الفرحة الممزوجة بالخوف قد بدت على وجهها ..لم تتحرك ياسمين من مكانها الا حينما ارتسمت على شفاه الفتاة ابتسامة كأنها دعوة لياسمين ان تقترب منها ..سارت ياسمين بسرعة باتجاهها وانحنت ولمست بيدها قدمها وقبلت يدها حيث لمست ..وهمت ان تحضنها في لحظة الا انها عادت الى الخلف من جديد وكان احدا طلب منها ذلك او انها فهمت ان ذلك ليس بأمكانها وشبكت يديها ببعض وضمتهم الى صدرها بقوة وعادت ووقفت بجانب فارس ولم تزح نظرها ولو للحظة واحدة عنها وقالت ياسمين والدموع تترقرق في عينيها:
ستي جورجيت انا...لم تكمل كلمتها فقد اشارت جورجيت بيدها مع ابتسامة ففهمت ياسمين انها يجب ان تصمت ...خيم جو من الصمت لعدة دقائق لم يتكلم احد ولكن الابتسامة الممزوجة بدموع من طرف فارس وياسمين والابتسامة والنور المشع من وجه جورجيت اضاف الى الجو نوع من الدفيء ..ونظرت اليهم جورجيت نظرة مليئة بالمحبة والحنان مصحوبة بابتسامة دافئة وقالت لياسمين:
مبروك يا جورجيت 
وسمي بنتك ياسمين 
والنار انطفت والوثيقة احفظوها 
والقديمة مع مولد ياسمين احرقوها 
واحكوا للناس انو لعنة المظلوم نار
وقوة البشر ما بتطفيها 
وتحرق جيل بعد جيل
لييجي جيل بالحب ينهيها
واستدارت جورجيت الجدة وسارت بخطى واثقة مبتعدة من حيث اتت وبقيت عيون فارس وياسمين تتبعها حتى توارت عن الانظار..وقفزت ياسمين باتجاه فارس وتعلقت به وهي تضحك وتبكي في نفس الوقت ..ومدت يدها الى وثيقة الزواج وحملتها وضمتها الى صدرها ...وامسكت بيد فارس كطفلة صغيرة وركضت باتجاه مدخل القاعة ثم توقفت للحظة وكأنها تتذكر شيء ثم ركضت باتجاه المدخل الخلفي وحملت بيدها حقيبة صغيرة وركضت مرة اخرى باتجاه فارس وامسكت بيده وركضت بسرعة باتجاه المدخل...خرجت منه عدة خطوات ونظرت للخارج فانهمرت الدموع من عيونها وعانقت فارس بقوة وسحبته بسرعة باتجاه السيارة ...لمحت بعينها مدير القاعة رافي ..يقف على بعد اكثر من ثلاثين مترا يحدق بها هو ومن حوله من العاملين في القاعة وكأنها ملاكا بثوب ابيض هبط من السماء ..ضحكت وتركت يد فارس واخرجت من الحقيبة مغلف وركضت باتجاه مدير القاعة وناولته اياه بسرعة وابتسمت له بخجل حينما شعرت انه يتسأل ...هي او ليست هي..وركضت وعادت الى فارس ..
صعدا السيارة واوقعت ياسمين المفاتيح على الارض اكثر من مرة من شدة الارتباك التي هي فيه...واسرعت بالسيارة تنظر الى فارس وهي تضحك وتبكي وتمسح دموعها فتضحك وتعود الدموع تنهمر من عيناها من جديد.
ساعة وهي مرتبكة والصمت يخيم على الاجواء فلا احد يكلم الاخر واوقفت السيارة بجانب هضبة وامسكت بيد فارس واخذت تصعده بسرعة وهي تجر فارس خلفها ووقفت واخذت تنادي بأعلى صوتها وردة ..وردة..وردة..ويتردد صدى صوتها وتنظر بكل الاتجاهات ...وبعد عشرة دقائق عادت وصعدت الى السيارة وقادتها لمسافة مئات الامتار واوقفتها وخرجت منها ووقفت بجانبها ...وبعد خمس دقائق ظهرت امرأة مقنعة بالخمار والعباءة واقتربت من السيارة وركضت باتجاه ياسمين ...وياسمين ركضت بأتجاهها وكل منهما تنادي بأسم الاخرى"ياسمين...وردة".
فقالت ياسمين لوردة: شفت ستي جورجيت يا وردة شفتها..!

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

باقي 5اجزاء ونخلص على خير وسلام

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء37
فردت وردة :عرفت ...!!

وقالت ياسمين وكأنها تود ان تحكي لوردة عن كل شيء بكلمة واحدة وبسرعة:انا اول ما شفتها فكرتها انت بس لما اقتربت شوي عرفت انها ستي جورجيت وهي مثل ما امي حكتلنا عنها ...
لو انت شفتيها مش راح تصدقي كيف هي..بتجنن يا وردة بتجنن..

انا ما توقعت اشوفها او اسمعها..انا كنت احكي الي بقلبي علشان اليوم الذكرى وكنت بعرف انو كلامي حيوصلها بس ما توقعت تيجي او اني اشوفها وبعدين فكرتها زعلانة مني ما بعرف يمكن كانت زعلانة وبعدين بطلت زعلانة ..

لا لا مش ممكن تكونزعلانة عارفة ليش يا وردة؟

فقالت وردة بسرعة وكأنها شعرت ان لم تقل ذلك فلن تتوقف ياسمين عن الحديث..:بعرف مبروك عليك اسم جورجيت..

فقالت ياسمين بأستغراب:كيف عرفت يا وردة...!!

فقالت وردة:هو انت من اول ما شفتيني خلتيني احكي كلمة وحدة...!
فضحكت ياسمين وحضنت وردة بقوة 

وقالت:طيب يالا احكي لي يا اختي يا حبيبتي ...احكي بسرعة ..

فقالت وردة: وانا كمان اليوم شفتها مثلك لاول مرة...!!؟
فقاطعتها ياسمين مسرعة:مش زي ما حكيتلك ..(شفتيها تصورتني انها نكون هيك...)

ضحكت وردة بصوت عالي:فضكحت ياسمين 

وقالت طيب خلص انا مش راح احكي ولا كلمة ...احكي انت.

فقالت وردة: كنت مضوي الشموع علشان اليوم ذكراها ورحت احكيلها وانا عارفه انو كلامي حيوصلها ..وطلبت منها دير بالها عليك وتساعدك تتنجحي وصرت ابكي وما بعرف ليش شعرت انك حزينة كثير وما قدرت اتحمل ...

شعرت اني لازم اطلع وادور عليك خفت كثير عليك يا ياسمين كنت راح اتجنن خفت كثير يكون صارلك شيء ما بتقدري ترديه وصرت احكي واترجى فيها انها تسمحلي اطلع واشوفك ونذرت على نفسي اني ما اطلع طول عمري بس اتأكد انك بخير وبعدين شفتها ...

اول ما شفتها فكرت انها انت يا ياسمين ولما قربت اعرفت بسرعة انها ستي جورجيت قلتلها بسرعة ياسمين يا ستي..وقبل ما اكمل كلامي ضحكت وحكت لي انها كانت عندك ووافقت على زواجك ...وطلبت منك تسمي بنتك ياسمين واعرفت هيك انها اعطتك اسم جورجيت...

حضنت ياسمين وردة بقوة وأنتاب الاثنتين نوبة قوية من البكاء الذي استمر لدقائق طويلة وفارس يراقب ما يحدث بين الفينة والاخرى تسقط من عينيه دمعة رغما عن ارادته تأثرا لما يراه امامه..

ومن وسط الظلام ظهرت مقنعة اخرى تسير بخطى مترددة ..بأتجاه فارس وياسمين ووردة ..وما كادت تقترب حتى اجهشت ياسمين بالبكاء....
واقتربت الام لعنة حيث خرجت من المكان الذي خرجت منه وردة وهي ترتدي الخمار وحضنت ابنتيها ياسمين ووردة ..

وردة التي ما زالت ترتدي الخمار وياسمين بثوب زفافها الابيض..
وبعد دقائق من الدموع والضحك ..

قالت ياسمين مخاطبة امها: ماما احنا هسه حنسكن مع بعض..؟!
ابتسمت لعنة ام ياسمين ووردة 

وقالت: انا واختك حنطلع على الشام نزور قبر ستك جورجيت ولما نرجع ..اختك وردة بتقدر تخلع الخمار وبتقدروا تكونوا مع بعض على طول وتعيشوا وين ما بدكم ولا تخافوا من شيء ..

ستك جورجيت مش راح تنساكم...وانتو عارفين محلي مليح وراح اجي ازوركم كل وقت ومش راح تقدروا تزوروني وان احتجتوني بتعرفوا كيف تنادوني وانتو بتعرفوا يا بنات عمر المسافة ما قدرت تبعدنا عن بعض ..وبوصيكميا بناتي ديروا بالكم من عيون الناس انتن احلى بنات الدنيا وعيون ونفوس الناس ما بترحم الخمار اكثر منوا نذر كان يحميكن من عيون الناس ولا تنسن انو جمال ستكن جورجيت كان سبب عذابها وبوصيكن كل وحدة قلادتها معها بترد عنكن كثيرولا تتركنها ليل ولا نهار وان واحدة ضاعت قلادتها بسرعة تظل مع اختها ولا تبعد عن عينها ..

حبكن لبعض بيحميكن ..وان كانت بعيدة عنها تتخبى عن عيون الناس وان ما قدرت تشوف اختها ترجع بسرعة للخمار..لحد ما توفر قلادة غيرها..

استمرت لعنة ام ياسمين ووردة توصيهن وتحذرهن من عيون الناس ...والتفتت لعنة الى فارس واقتربت منه 

وقالت له: انا لا اكرهك وربما صعب على قلبك ان اتصور ان حفيد سالم الدهري اصبح زوج ابني وربما انا بحاجة لبعض الوقت لاتقبل هذه الحقيقة ...
ياسمين واختها لم يعرفن جورجيت ولم يرونها الا هذا اليوماما انا فقد عشت معها وتجرعت الآمها وانا الوحيدة التي لا اعرف لي ابا وربما كان جدك سالم هو ابي وربما تكون انت ابن اخي كل ما عرفته يا فارس عن جرائم عائلتك هو القليل الذي تعرفه ياسمين ولكن هناك جرائم كثيرة ارتكبت بحقنا ...حتى ياسمين واختها لا يعلمون بها..
لا ادري كيف استطاعت جورجيت ان تسامح ..

لم اكن اظن انها يمكن ان ننسى ما دام ذكره واحد من عائلة الدهري على وجه الارض ..وربما ان دموع ياسمين ووردة اطفئن النار المشتعلة وربما سامحت من اجلهن وربما لانك احببت ياسمين فعلا ..ساحتاج الى وقت كثير حتى انسى ..نعم ان سامحت جورجيت فانا اسامح ولكن الوقت هو الكفيل على ازالة ما في قلبي ..

اليوم انت زوج ابنتي وانا اتمنى من كل قلبي لكما السعادة والتوفيق يا فارس احرص على ياسمين ولا تنسى انك زوجها وانه يتوجب عليكحمايتها من كل شيء حتى من نفسها ...
يا فارس ياسمين برغم عن كل ما عرفته عنها الا انها بحاجة الى من يحبها ويعتني بها ويحميها واحرص من نار الغضب المدفونة باعماقها والتي ترسبت طوال السنين الماضية ...

حتى لا تثور وحتى لا يعمل الوقت على اطفائها ...تعلم كيف تتعامل مع عنادها ...فعنادها جنون ان وقفت بوجه ثار وان تجاهلته تحول الى اعصار واكثر ما اوصيك به هو ان تحرق عليها ممن حولها وعلى من حولها منا فهي قادرة على حب الناس بجنون ولا يمكن ان نبدأ بأذية احد وان قابلها احد بأذي ...

فلن ترتاح حتى تردها عليه..واذيه ياسمين ربما لاتكون بعدها اذيه...والمشكلة انك لن تستطيع ان تعرف ما هو الخطأ الذي (؟؟)

ومدت لعنة يدها وصافحت فارس مصافحة لم تخلو من الفتور وودعت ياسمين وكذلك فعلت وردة بعد ان اتفقت معها على الكثير من التفاصيل للمستقبل بعد عودتها من الشام.

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

الجزء38
وعادت لعنه بصحبة ابنتها ورده من حيث أتت وحينما وصلن جلسن بجانب العجوز البيضاء واخذت العجوز تداعب بأصبعها شعر ورده وقد ارتسمت على شفاهها ابتسامة ناعمة وقالت لورده ممازحة اياها : ترى اية اصابع ستداعب هذا الشعر في الغد القريب ..

فقالت ورده :اولا تعلمين يا خاله من سيكون ..فردت العجوز : كلا يا ابنتي فلا اعلم الان ولكن ربما علمت في المستقبل بعد ان تقضي مدة في النور من سيكون زوجا لك 

فقالت ورده والدموع تترقرق في عيونها : يا خاله لقد قالت امي انه بعد ان اخرج لاعيش مع اختي ياسمين لن استطيع الحضور الى هنا من جديد فكيف ساراكما يا خاله انا محتاره ..فلا اريد ان اترك اختي لوحدها ولا اريد ان افقدكما فانتما كل شيء لنا ..

فقالت بعد ان ضمت ورده اليها : نعم يا ابنتي حياتك اصبحت في الخارج وليست هنا ..

اللعنة انتهت وبعد مئة عام سامحت جورجيت ..ويجب ان تكوني سعيده لان جورجيت قد ارتاحت وفي الغد ستكتشفي يا ورده بانك لست بحاجه الى هذا المكان من جديد وامك لن تترككما وستحضر لزيارتكما بين الحين والاخر ..اما انا فسأكون لكما ذكرى ليس اكثر..يؤلمني فراقكن ولكن هذه هي الحياة ويجب ان تستمر.

فقالت لعنه بعد ان مسحت عدة دمعات سقطت على وجنتيها وهي تستمع للحديث الذي يدور بين ورده والعجوز : متى سنذهب يا خاله لزياره قبر "امي جورجيت" ...

فقالت العجوز : في الغد يا ابنتي سأصحبكن معي الى هناك والان اذهبن للراحة فغدا امامكن رحلة طويلة وشاقة.

وفي صباح اليوم التالي توجهت لعنة وابنتها ورده بصحبة العجوز الى الشام ومرت ساعات طويلة وهن يسرن بطرق كانت معظمها تحت الارض .. حتى وصلن في فجر اليوم التالي الى بقعة جرداء انتشرت فيها مجموعة من القبور القديمة مبعثرة بلا ترتيب..
ومن بعيد رأن على احد القبور شمعه مضاءة وتجلس بجانبها امرأة تبكي ..

فقالت لعنه للعجوز ..او ليس هذا قبر امي يا خاله ..فقالت العجوز نعم هو قبر جورجيت لقد طلبت هي ان يسمى هذا القبر على اسمها فهنا دفنت عائلة الشامي امها وابيها ولهذا طلبت جورجيت ان يسمى هذا القبر على اسمها.

فقالت ورده : لا افهم يا خاله ماذا تقصدين بأنها طلبت ان يسمى على اسمها او ليست هي من دفن هنا...
قاطعتها امها لعنه وقالت: لا تقولي ذلك ولا تسألي ..فقالت العجوز بعد ان امسكت بيد ورده : نعم يا ابنتي من الافضل ان لا تسألي فهناك امور كثيرة لن تفهميها..فقالت لعنه للعجوز:ومن هي هذه المرأة الجالسه بجانب القبر يا خاله .

فقالت العجوز : لا اعلم يا ابنتي فربما هي احد زوار هذا القبر ..

مرت نصف ساعه وهن ينتظرن ذهاب المرأة من جانب القبر ولكن هذا لم يحدث ..فتقدمت ورده ولعنه بأتجاهها ..

وسألت الام لعنه المرأة بهدوء:ماذا تفعلي في هذه الساعة المتأخره من الليل بجانب هذا القبر ولماذا تبكي ..

رفعت المرأة رأسها واثار الدموع ما زالت في عينيها..وبعد ان تفحصت لعنه وورده بعينيها قالت : جئت ارجو صاحب هذا القبر ان يساعدني في شفاء ابنتي الوحيده ..وانتن ماذا تفعلن هنا هل جئتن تسألن صاحب القبر شيئا

فقالت لعنه للمرأة بفضول : وهل تعلمين من يكون صاحب هذا القبر ..

فقالت المرأة: نعم انه احد الرجال الصالحين الذي دفن هنا منذ مدة 
طويلة وكل من مر رأى الشموع مضاءة على قبره.

فقالت ورده غاضبه: ومن قال لك هذه الاكاذيب .

فردت عليها المرأة بغضب :استغفري الله يا ابنتي ولا تقولي اكاذيب فهذا القبر قد ساعد الكثيرين .

فقالت ورده : يا خاله انت صادقه وما تقولينه صحيح هل ذهبت وتركتينا بجانب هذا القبر قليلا ..

فقالت المرأة :كلا لن اذهب قبل ان يتحقق طلبي ..

فتأففت ورده وقبل ان تنطق بكلمه سحبتها امها لعنه وعادت بها حيث تجلس العجوز بعيدا..

وحينما وصلت لعنه للعجوز قالت لها : ان المرأة ترفض الذهاب من جانب القبر.
فقالت ورده: ويا خاله هذه المجنونه تقول ان هذا القبر لرجل .
فنهرتها العجوز وقالت : لا يا ورده لا تقولي عنها هكذا فهي جاءت تضيء الشموع على قبر جورجيت وتسأل شيئا ولا يهم ما تظنه ..
واناس كثيرون يزورون هذا القبر ولا يعلمون لمن هو ويتداولون القصص حول صاحبه.

فقالت ورده : والان يا خاله الى متى سنبقى ننتظر والشمس ستشرق قريبا والمرأة لا تذهب .

فقالت العجوز: حتى تذهب لوحدها فلا يجوز طرد زائر للقبر.

مرت دقائق وكأنها ساعات وهن ينتظرن ذهاب المرأة...فتنفست ورده وامها الصعداء حينما بدأت المرأة بلملمة حالها وتحركت بعيدا عن القبر حتى توارت عن الانظار..

فتوجهت ورده وامها بأتجاه القبر وبقية العجوز مكانها تنتظر ..وحينما وصلت ورده والام أضيئت الشموع ولم تتمالك لعنه الام الا ان

اجهشت بالبكاء وكذلك فعلت ورده ...
وقالت لعنه بكلمات ممزوجة بالدموع تخاطب بها القبر : 
انا وبناتي صن عهدك يا جورجيت ..
انا وبناتي صن عهدك يا جورجيت ...الخ.واستمرت لعنه تخاطب القبر لأكثر من ساعه والدموع لا تفارق عينيها وعيني ابنتها ورده ..

اقتربت العجوز بأتجاه لعنه وابنتها ورده ووضعت يدها على كتف لعنه وقالت : هيا يا ابنتي يجب ان نعود ..

فقالت لعنه للعجوز : ولكن امي جورجيت لم تظهر 

فقالت العجوز مخاطبة لعنه وورده:لم نحضر الى هنا لرؤية جورجيت،جئت بكن لزيارة القبر واضاءة الشموع على قبر جورجيت في الشام، للتأكيد على وفائكن بالنذر،لا اكثر من ذلك.

وعادت ورده وامها بصحبة العجوز وخيبة امل كبيره علت على وجوههن لعدم ظهور جورجيت..

فقالت العجوز لهن تحثهن على ان يسرعن اكثر:هيا يا بنات يجب ان نعود قبل ان تشرق الشمس .

فقالت ورده للعجوز : ليش ما أجت يا خاله ..انا نفسي اشوفها .
فقالت العجوز: سترينها يا ورده ..والان هيا نعد..

وعادت العجوز بصحبة ورده ولعنه من نفس الطريق حتى وصلن الى حيث كن بالسابق ..وبعد ان ارتحن قليلا..

ذهبت العجوز وعادت تحمل بيدها صندوق..وضعته امام لعنه الام 
وقالت للعنه : افتحيه..

ففتحته لعنه ..فلمع نور من داخل الصندوق منبعث من قلادة صنعت من الذهب والفضة ومعادن اخرى مصنوعه بغاية من الدقة والاتقان وقالت العجوز للعنه : هذه القلاده قد تركتها لك امك جورجيت فيها سر وقوة العهد ترد عن حاملها الشرور...لا يملكها اثنان ..
لا تباع ولا تشترى ..

يرثها من استحقها وحافظ على عهدها..وجدت مع اهل هذا المكان منذ مئات السنين وانتقلت بينهم وخرجت خارج هذا المكان وعادت اليه...وحينما حضرت الينا جورجيت قبل عشرات السنين استلمت القلادة واقسمت امام صاحبتها ان تصونها وتحافظ عليها وان لا تورثها الا لمن يستحقها...

مدت لعنة يدها لتمسك بالقلادة ولكن يد ابنتها ورده سبقتها وامسكت بها واخذت تتفحصها مبهورة بجمالها...

نظرت لعنة الى ابنتها ورده مستأة من تصرفها واخذت القلادة منها واعادتها الى الصندوق واغلقته وقالت للعجوز لقد حلمت بهذه القلادة منذ صغري حينما كنت اراهاعلى عنق امي جورجيت وفي احد المرات بهرتني مثلما بهرت ابنتي ورده وطلبت من امي جورجيت ان ارتديها ..
فقالت لي اخشى يا ابنتي انه حينما ترتدينها ستخسري احد عيونك ..
فقلت لها :انه لا شيء مهم في حياتي لاخسره .

فقالت لي: وانا يا لعنة الست مهمة...
فخجلت من نفسي واعتذرت منها واقسمت لها اني لا اريد هذه القلادة ولن ارتديها ما حييت..

والان يا خالة قد مرت السنوات والعنق الذي كان يزين هذه القلادة لم يعد موجود وها هي تذكرني بان امي جورجيت "نوري الوحيد" لم تعد في عالمي ومع هذه القلادة يعتريني شعور بالخوف بأن افقد شيء اخر في حياتي ..فأرجوك يا خاله لا تفتحي هذا الصندوق من جديد...

ابتسمت العجوز وقالت للعنه: الصندوق وما فيه لك يا لعنة فقد ورثتيه عن امك جورجيت وواجبي ان اسلمه لك فأن اردتي ان تبقيه مغلقا على القلادة فلا احد يمنعك وان اردت ان ترتدي القلادة او ان تعطيها لأحدى بناتك فالخيار خيارك..

فقالت لعنة : خياري ان تبقى هذه القلادة بالصندوق ولا تخرج منه ولا خيار اخر لدي وانت يا خالتي العجوز طالما كنت وصية علينا وعلى امي جورجيت من قبلنا وعلى اهل هذا المكان فهذا الصندوق سيبقى كما هو وان رأيت انه قد جاء يوم واستحق هذه القلادة احد لتساعده فامنحيها له..

اما انا وبناتي فيكفينا شرف العهد وما منحنا من حماية وقوة فلا حاجة لنا بهذه القلادة ..

ردت العجوز على لعنة وقالت: يا ابنتي انت قررت ان تعيشي هنا معنا فربما يأتي يوم وتكوني انت الوصية على هذا المكان ..اما ياسمين ولعنه فهن اصبحن بنات النور ولم تعد تربطهن علاقة بهذا المكان ..والقوة التي امتلكنها ستتلاشى كلما وصلن الى الاستقرار في حياتهن الجديدة ..

ولكن القلادة ان منحتيها لأحداهن فهي ستبقى معهن الى الابد لتنتقل من صاحبتها الى وريثتها ولهذا السبب اطلب منك ان لا تتسرعي بأتخاذ القرار ...

فقالت ورده تأيدا لكلام العجوز: نعم يا ماما فكري ولا تتسرعي.

----------


## بنوتة توتة

هلا وغلا بالحلوين :embarrest:  
بكمل القصه لانه ضحكوه ماراح تقدر تكملها لكم لان عندها اختبارات 
وهده القصه


الجزء39
فقالت لعنه لوردة: افكر وبماذا افكر يا ورده واي قرار يجب ان اتخذ ..اعطيك القلادة ام اعطيها لاختك ياسمين.

فقالت ورده : لا فرق بيني وبين ياسمين يا امي فنحن واحدة ولن نكون اثنتان مهما حدث.

فقالت لعنه: لقد اتخذت قراري لن تخرج هذه القلادة من الصندوق ما دمت حية والموضوع منتهي ولن اناقش فيه ، والان يا ورده وجب ان تستعدي حتى تنتقلي للحياة خارج القبور..
سيحزنني فراقك انت الاخرى ولكن سأكون مرتاحة اكثر حينما اعلم انكن معا تحرص الواحدة الاخرى.

فقالت العجوز : نعم يا ورده لقد حان الوقت فعلا لتستعدي للذهاب للعيش مع اختك ياسمين لنبدء حياة جديدة.

فقالت ورده :لست على عجلة من امري يا خاله وانا بحاجة للوقت لافكر جيدا قبل ان اخرج من هنا واحرم من العودة وامي التي لا اعلم ان كنت ساراها ام لا ..

فقالت لعنه لابنتها : لا تخافي يا ورده لقد وعدتكن ساحضر الى زيارتكن دائما واستمر النقاش بين ورده وامها والعجوز في تفاصيل المستقبل.

فارس وياسمين

حينما عادت ياسمين مرتديه ثوب الزفاف الابيض مع فارس في طريقهما الى بيته كانت تضحك تاره وتبكي تارة اخرى وفارس ما زال مذهولا لا يصدق نفسه ان زمن الخمار الاسود قد ولىّ وان ياسمين قد اصبحت زوجته دون تعقيدات ..

توقفت السيارة بجانب البيت في ساعة متأخرة من الليل ودخل فارس وزوجته ياسمين البيت وكانت ام فارس واخوه نيام فتعمد فارس ان يحدث ضجيج في البيت ..
فقالت ياسمين لفارس بعد ان تنبهت ان فارس يفعل ذلك الضجيج لايقاضهم حتى يروا ياسمين: دعها نائمة فستراني في الصباح...
ولكن فارس أصر على ايقاظ امه ..
افاقت ام فارس وحينما خرجت من غرفتها لتكشف سر هذا الضجيج الذي دب في بيتها فجأة..
فوجئت بفارس يقف مبتسما وياسمين بجانبه بثوبها الابيض ..وقفت ام فارس للحظات مشدوهة لا تتكلم وعيونها متسمرة باتجاه ياسمين ..اقترب منها فارس وهزها من كتفها فنظرت اليه وقالت :انا ..انا بحلم ..مش آه .

فقال لها فارس : لا يا امي انت ما بتحلمي شو اللي بتشوفيه هو الحقيقة .
.ضحكت ام فارس وعادت الى غرفتها دون ان تنطق بكلمة ..ضحك فارس وقال لياسمين مازحا : امي انجنت .

دخل فارس وياسمين لغرفتهما ودقائق مرة وفارس مرتبك متردد في الاقتراب من ياسمين..ولكن بنظرة واحدة خبيثة من ياسمين جعلته ينسى كل شيء ...الا ياسمين .

لم يكن ذلك الصباح كأي صباح لاسرة ذلك البيت او للمنطقة كلها فأم فارس افاقت من نومها فرحة سعيدة تعد الافطار ولا يبارح مخيلتها ذلك الحلم الجميل لفارس وعروسه واخذت ترويه لابنها علاء وهي تنتظر بشوق ان يستيقظ فارس الذي علمت بوجوده من خلال رؤيتها للسيارة مركونة خارج البيت لتروي له عن حلمها الجميل .

ام فارس مشغولة في اعداد الافطار وعلاء يجلس على الطاولة يستمع لحديثها وهو يبتسم فتوقفت ام فارس دون حراك وقد تغيرت ملامح وجهها وهي تنظر بأتجاه الباب وعلاء يلتفت الى الخلف ليرى ما صدم امه ليفاجيء بياسمين ترتدي ثوب زهري وتقترب منهم وعيونهم تتسائل من هذه ومن اين أتت ..

تبتسم ياسمين وتقول :صباح الخير ..مالكم في اشي.

ومن صوتها ادرك علاء وامه ان هذا الملاك الذي ظهر فجاءة ما هو الا ياسمين .

ام فارس وبحركات لا شعورية تدق بيدها على الطاولة 
وتقول : بسم الله وما شاء الله ..بسم الله وما شاء الله ..وتكرر كلامها عشرات المرات ..علاء يفيق من ذهوله ويمازحها قائلا "بتعرفي انت بالقناع الاسود احلى" تقترب منه ياسمين وتمسك بأذنه وتشدها ويصرخ علاء وهو يضحك 
ويقول لها: بتعرفي يا ياسمين انا اول وانت لابسه الخمار ومقنعة ما كان يهمني اسألك ليش لابسى هيك علشان كنت متأكدة انك مثل القردة بس صوتك حلوا وما حبيت احرجك ..بس هلا لازم افهم تطلعي على السما تنزلي على الارض بدي افهم .

فقالت ياسمين :الله يبعثلك يا علاء وحده قردة على قد ذوقك ونيتك.
افاق فارس من نومه سعيدا وكأنه يرى الشمس تشرق لاول مرة في حياته جلس معهم واخذت امه تروي لهم انها رأتهم بالحلم امس فقال لها فارس: ما رأيته كان حقيقة وليس حلم ولكنها لم تقتنع وفضلت على ان يكون حلما قد تحقق على كونه حقيقة.

مرة عدة ايام ومثلما كانت حكاية المقنعة السوداء في بيت فارس حكاية على لسان كل الناس..اصبحت حكاية ياسمين اجمل الجميلات حكاية الناس في الحارةوالمنطقة كلها.

طلبت ياسمين من فارس ان يبحث عن بيت ليبدؤا حياتهم بأستقلال وبعيدا عن الماضي ..
فقال لها فارس بعد ان تذكر حكاية البيت الذي قام ببيعه في الماضي ليغطي نفقات الزفاف : لم يعد هنا بيت قديم ليكون هناك جديد ..فقالت له ياسمين : لا تخف لقد قمت بأرجاع البيت وهو ما زال على اسمك ولا داعي لان تربط كل شيء بحياتنا بالماضي ...فقال لها فارس : اذا سأبدأ من اليوم بالبحث عن بيت ..

فقالت ياسمين : ولكنك لم تسألني في اي المناطق اريد ان اسكن..فابتسم فارس وقال : اين؟

فقالت : فقط في مدينة القدس..

استاء فارس وبداخله لا يود ترك الناصرة او الابتعاد عنها لاي سبب كان وقال لها: هل انا مجبر على القبول بهذا الخيار .

فقالت له: كلا لست مجبر ولكن انا سأكون سعيدة ولي اسبابي الخاصة وهذا جزء من عهد قطعته على نفسي ..لم يكن امام فارس الا ان يصطحب ياسمين ويبدأ بالبحث عن بيت بمواصفات خاصة طلبتها ياسمين.

لم يكن ايجاد البيت بحاجة الى عناء وخاصة انه كان واضحا ان ياسمين تعلم مسبقا ما تريده وبسرعة لم يتوقعها فارس تم شراء بيت في احد الاحياء الهادئة بالقدس وكان ذلك البيت شبه مهجور ..

قاموا فورا بشرائه وترميمه ..لم يكن البيت ذلك البيت الجميل مقارنة بالبيوت الاخرى ولكنه كان ذوا طابع قديم وكير الحجم ...انتقل فارس وياسمين للعيش في البيت الجديد الذي لم يرق لفارس وكان يفضل لو انه سكن في بيت اخر ولكن وجود ياسمين جعله يشعر بأنه يسكن في قصر بعد عدة ايام حضرت ورده في ساعات المساء الى بيت ياسمين واستقبلتها ياسمين بالضحك والدموع ..وسألتها ياسمين لماذا تأخرت وانها قد تركت لها رسالة في المكان المتفق عليه بينهما ..فقالت ورده انها احتاجت لعدة ايام اخرى لتفكر قبل ان تتخذ قرارها فسألتها ورده عن فارس فقالت ياسمين انه نائم فأمسكت ياسمين بيد ورده وسحبتها وقالت لها تعالي لاريك غرفتك التي جهزتها لك كما تحبين..

ذهبت معها ورده وكانت ياسمين بغاية السعاده الا انها شعرت بأن ورده لم تكن متحمسه او سعيدة مثلها فسألتها ياسمين ما الحكاية يا ورده ما بك ..فصمتت ورده 
وقالت : لا ادري يا اختي ولكني محتارة وخائفة واخشى اني لا استطيع الحياة بعيدا عن اهل المكان حيث تربيت وايضا لا استطيع الحياة بعيدا عنك فقالت لها ياسمين ورده اختي حبيبتي اليس هذا الحلم الذي عشنا من اجله ها قد تحقق اخيرا فلماذا الخوف الان.

فقالت ورده: لا تكون الاحلام دائما كاملة يا اختي.

فقالت ياسمين: ورده ارجوك لا تحرميني السعاده التي انتظرتها سنين طويلة ارجوك.

فقالت ورده: دعيني من هذا الحديث انا سأبقى معك عدة ايام وربما الجو قد يعجبني فاغير رأي ولكن لا تحاولي ان تؤثري عليّ بدموعك .
فقالت ياسمين : اتفقنا وسأقنعك بدون دموع ولكن الان اذهبي واستبدلي ملابسك .

فقالت ورده: حاضر ولكن لن اخلع الخمار حتى اقرر لاني ان فعلت فلن استطيع العودة الى المكان من جديد ..

فقالت ياسمين لا تخافي فلن يراك فارس وهو نائم وانا لا اريد ان اتحدث معك من خلف الخمار.

مرت ثلاثة ايام قضتها ياسمين مع ورده بسعادة بالغة وبذلت جهدها هي وفارس بأقناع ورده بأن تتخذ قرارها بالبقاء لتبدء حياتها من جديد في عالم النور ولكن يبدوا ان ورده ومنذ البداية قد اتخذت قرارها في البقاء مع امها واهل المكان وايقنت ياسمين انه لن تستطيع ان تقنع اختها ورده في البقاء وراود ياسمين شعور بأن وراء قرار ورده هذا اسباب خاصة لا تعلمها ياسمين..

.وقامت ورده بتوديع ياسمين وهي تضحك وتقنعها ان سعادتها وحياتها هناك مع اهل المكان وانها ستأتي لتزورها دائما وضحكت ياسمين ايضا وتمنت لها السعادة وقالت انها ستكون بأنتظارها دائما وغادرت ورده وهي تبتسم وكذلك اختها ياسمين وكلتاهما تعرف ان الواحدة تكذب على الاخرى فما ان ابتعدت ورده قليلا حتى بدأت بالبكاء وكذلك فعلت ياسمين .

وبدأت ياسمين ترتيب حياتها من جديد وهي تعلم بأن علاقتها بأمها واختها لن تكون الا علاقة زيارة بين الحين والاخر يقمن هن بها وان احتاجتهن هي لامر ضروري جدا فيتوجب عليها ترك رسالة في مكان ما حتى يعلمن بها ويحضر لزيارتهن وهكذا مرت الأشهر والاشهر وحملت ياسمين من فارس وقبل ان تنجب بأيام اصر فارس على ان يأخذها الى احدى المستشفيات خوفا على صحتها الا انها رفضت واصرت ان تنجب طفلها في البيت ...

قرار ياسمين هذا جعل فارس في توتر دائم خوفا على ياسمين وفي منتصف الليل حان موعد ولاده ياسمين واخذت تصرخ ..

وجن جنون فارس وهو يبكي ويرجوها ان يأخذها الى المستشفى او يحضر طبيب ..الا ان ياسمين رفضت بشدة وتعالى صراخها..وانفتح الباب فجأة وظهرت امرأة مقنعة اشارت لفارس بيدها دون ان تكلمه فخرج فارس من الغرفة واغلق الباب خلفه وللمرة الاولى يشعر فارس بالراحة والأطمئنانية لرؤيته المقنعة وهو كان دائم الخوف من رؤيته لهن ...

تعالى صراخ ياسمين لعدة دقائق وبعدها حل الصمت والهدوء لعدة ساعات واعصاب فارس تكاد تنهار وهو ينتظر ان يفتح الباب ليطمئن على زوجته والمولود ..

ولكن هذا لم يحدث فاقترب فارس من الباب ووضع اذنه لعله يسمع شيئا ولكنه لم يسمع فاستمر بمحاولتة لساعة اخرى حتى تجرء وشق الباب بهدوء ونظر من خلفه فوجد ياسمين نائمة كملاك لا تعي شيئا فادار فارس راسه يتلفت في انحاء الغرفة ولكنه لم يجد احد فدخل الغرفة واخذ يبحث فيها في كل مكان من الخزانة الى تحت السرير لعله يرى شيئا ولكن عبثا فاحتار فارس لما حدث وجلس بجانب ياسمين ينظر الى وجهها الملائكي ويود ان يوقظها ليسألها عما حدث واين المقنعة واين المولود الذي لم يراه واشرقت الشمس واستيقظت ياسمين..

وسألت فارس ماذا حدث فقال لها لا اعلم فسألته ماذا انجبت اذكر ام انثى..فقال لا اعلم فأخذت ياسمين تبكي وفارس يهدءها حتى هدئت وحكى لها ما حدث بالضبط فصمتت ياسمين وعادت الى النوم من جديد وتركت فارس بحيرته وحينما افاقت من جديد سألها فارس ماذا حدث وماذا سيحدث يا ياسمين ..

امسكت ياسمين بيد فارس وقالت له لا تخف سنعلم بعد اسبوع فمر الاسبوع على فارس وياسمين وكأنه عام ولكن لم يحدث شيء ولم يحضر احد وانتظرت ياسمين ليوم اخر ولم يحدث شيء فذهبت الى المكان المتفق عليه وتركت العلامة المتفق عليها وبعد يوم حضرت مقنعة عرفتها ياسمين قبل ان تقترب واسرعت باتجاها وحضنتها وقالت ورده: اختي لماذا تأخرت ..!!

فقالت ورده : لم اتأخر لقد جئت اليك فور ترك الرسالة ما بك يا ياسمين ومالي اراك مهمومة.
فقالت ياسمين : اين ابنتي يا ورده ماذا انجبت ولد ام بنت "طمئنيني" ...؟
فقالت ورده: لا افهم عما تتحدثين يا ياسمين ..
فقالت ياسمين: ارجوك ورده لا تمزحي ..
فقالت ورده: اقسم لك اني لا اعلم عما تتحدثي اقسم لك يا ياسمين اجلسي واحكي لي ماذا حدث ..واخذت ياسمين وفارس يروا لورده ما حدث ..فقالت ورده ..لا تخافي يا ياسمين فربما امي اخذت المولود لاسباب لا نعرفها ..
فقالت ياسمين:لقد توقعت ذلك ولكن لمدة اسبوع وبعدها تعيده الي وها قد مر اكثر من اسبوع. اخذت ياسمين تبكي وتبكي فحضنتها ورده 
وقالت: ارجوك لا تبكي ساذهب انا الان وسأعود اليك لأطمئنك بسرعة وغادرت ورده وتوجهت الى المكان ووصلت وتوجهت الى امها 
وقالت : لماذا يا امي ..اختي ياسمين تكاد تموت من البكاء اين مولودها فصمتت الام لعنة ولم تجب فرجتها ورده ان تخبرها 
فقالت لها: اختك ياسمين لم تنجب

----------


## بنوتة توتة

الجزء40
وان تكلمت كلمة اخرى فسأمنعك من الخروج من هنا الى الابد ..لم ينفع بكاء ورده وتوسلاتها ان تعرف شيء عن مولود ياسمين وعادت ورده وجلست مع ياسمين 
وقالت لها : يبدوا لي يا ياسمين ان امك تخفي عنا شيئا لم نعرفه بالسابق ولم نعرفه الان..اختي حبيبتي يجب ان تتقبلي الواقع واعدك اني سابذل المستحيل لاعرف اين مولودك ..ولا يوجد امامك الا ان تطمئني وتنسيه في الوقت الحاضر.

فبكت ياسمين واخذت تصرخ وتقول :يجب ان ارى امي لاعرف لماذا تفعل بي هذا .
فقالت ورده: لا اعتقد انها ستحضر لزيارتك قريبا..

امضت ورده عدة ايام بجانب ياسمين تواسيها وتخفف عنها ولم يكن امام ياسمين الا ان تتقبل الواقع المرير ..اما فارس فحاول ان يخفي احزانه والآمه عن ياسمين لانه يعلم بأن ياسمين تعاني اكثر منه لما حدث...

ومرة الأشهر وام ياسمين ترفض لقاءها وترفض ان تحكي لورده عما حدث ...وحملت ياسمين للمرة الثانية وقبل موعد الانجاب قال لها فارس انه خائف بأن يتكرر ما حدث معها في المرة الاولى واقسم انه لن يسمح بذلك ولكن ياسمين قالت له بحزن : ان كان القدر قد كتب لنا ان يحدث هذا مرة اخرى فلا انا ولا انت نستطيع منعه .

وحان موعد الولادة وحضرت المقنعة مرة اخرى واختفت مع المولود وانتظرت ياسمين وفارس مرور الاسبوع لتعلم ما انجبت ..ومر اسبوع وشهر وكان مصير المولود الثاني كالاول...وغرقت ياسمين بأحزانها ولم تفارقها الدموع..اما ورده التي كانت تحضر بين الحين والاخ لتواسيها وتخفف عنها لم تحتمل ما يحدث لاختها ياسمين وعادت الى امها ترجوها ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي فلا يوجد على لسان امها سوى كلمة "اختك لم تنجب..اختك لم تنجب" فتوجهت ورده للعجوز وقالت لها:
-يا خاله ارجوك لماذا تفعلوا هذا بأختي..

فقالت لها العجوز: لا تسأليني ..واسألي امك ..

لم تتمالك ورده اعصابها واخذت تصرخ بوجه امها والعجوز ..الا يوجد في قلوبكم رحمه لماذا تفعلوا بها هكذا هل تعاقبوها لانها ارادت الحياة بالنور ولو انا اخترت الحياة في الخارج ايضا لفعلتم بي نفس الشيء ..هل هذا ما تريدونه ..هل هذا ما تريده جورجيت ..

هل تستمتع بعذاب حفيداتها..وهل اصبح عذاب من لا يكون منكم هو متعتكم؟! ارتاحي يا ستي جورجيت..ارتاحي ولا ما راح ترتاحي الا تتموتي ياسمين معك..؟!

لعنة ام ورده لم تتمالك هي الاخرى اعصابها فقامت وصفعت ورده على وجهها واخذت تشتمها..وتدخلت العجوز لتهدئة الوضع ولكن ورده اخذت تصرخ وتهدد بانه لو حصل شيء لياسمين فستقتل نفسها.

فقالت لها العجوز : اصبري يا ابنتي ..اصبري يا ابنتي .
فقالت ورده وهي تبكي: وعلى ماذا اصبر وانا ارى اختي تتعذب امامي ..لماذا ومن اجل من وما ذنبها هي الم تنتهي اللعنة وسمحتم لها بالخروج كما سمحتم لي لماذا الم تسامح جورجيت وانتهى كل شيء..لماذا تفعلوا بها هذا ..لماذا ..لماذا لا تقولوا لها ما انجبت ..

هل انجبت ذكور ولهذا اخذتموهم..وما ذنبها هي ان حدث فعلا ...فهل هي التي تقرر ما تنجب ولماذا لم تقولوا لها قبل ان تنجب بان هذا ما ستفعلوه معها ..لماذا كذبتم علينا..ولماذا انت يا امي ..اصبح قلبك كالحجر..ياسمين ابنتك اشفقي على حالها..

ولم تنبس العجوز ولا ام ياسمين وورده بحرف واحد...اما ياسمين.. فلم تعد للحياة قيمة لديها ، وكانت تمضي معظم وقتها صامتة حزينة حتى حينما كانت ورده تقوم بزيارتها بين الحين والاخر تمضي معظم وقتها بالبكاء...
مر اكثر من عام ولم يتغير شيء في حياتهم وكانت ياسمين قد رفضت ان تحمل من جديد لأنها على يقين بأن الحمل لن يجلب لها الا التعاسة ولكن ورده استطاعت ان تقنعها ان تعدل عن رأيها ولعل السبب وراء ما يحدث انها لم تنجب بنت..
وحملت ياسمين للمرة الثالثة ...ومرت الاشهر وحان موعد الولادة وتكرر نفس الشيء للمرة الثالثة واختفى المولود وياسمين لم تبكي هذه المرة ويبدو انها يأست من البكاء ولم تنتظر او تكترث لان يمر الاسبوع لتعرف ماذا سيحدث لوليدها ..

ومر عام واشهر وياسمين لا تعرف ماذا حدث لابناءها الثلاثة..هل هم اموات ام احياء....وحملت ياسمين للمرة الرابعة ويبدوا انه لم يبقى لها شيء تفعله سوى هذا...اما ورده التي فقدت هي الاخرى طعم السعادة وغرقت بهموم ياسمين اكثر منها ..توجهت الى غرفة امها وبحثت عن الصندوق وفتحته واخرجت القلادة واخفتها تحت عباءتها وذهبت الى ياسمين وحينما وصلتها 
قالت لها: اختي ياسمين خذي هذه القلادة .

فسألتها ياسمين: وما هذه يا ورده ومن اين احضرتها .
فقالت ورده: انها قلادة ستي جورجيت وقد اخفتها امي ورفضت ان تخرجها وقد سرقتها واحضرتها اليك وما اعرفه عنها انها ذات قوة خارقة تحمي وتساعد مالكها ولم يكن امامي طريقة لاساعدك بها الا بأحضار هذه القلادة.

بكت ياسمين وعانقت ورده وبكت معها ورده وقالت ياسمين : كلا يا اختي لن اعيدها فهي ملك امك وليست ملكنا وقدرنا يجب ان نتقبله .

فقالت ورده : امي لم يعد في قلبها رحمة وانا لولا خوفي عليك وحتى لا اقطع الاتصال مع اهل المكان لعلي يوما اعرف مصير ابناءك ..لما بقيت هناك لحظة واحدة ولم يعد يهمني ان غضبت امي او غيرها ..هيا يا ياسمين يجب ان نعرف سر هذه القلادة ..لا يوجد شيء لتخسريه..

ابتسمت ياسمين وقالت : كلا يا ورده اعيدي القلادة الى مكانها ..لا اريد ان اخسرك انت الاخرى لان هذا ما لا استطيع ان احتمله.

خرجت ورده وتركت القلادة ولم تعطي ياسمين فرصة للكلام ..وهي تقول : لن اعيد القلادة انها لك لن اعيدها..
وعادت ورده الي المكان وما ان التقت بأمها حتى بادرتها الاخرى بالكلام قائلة: لماذا فعلت هذا يا ورده ..
لم تتكلم ورده ..فاعادت امها نفس الجملة ..
فقالت ورده: لقد اعطيتها لياسمين لعلها تساعدها ..الم تحتاري انت لمن تعطي القلادة ولهذا اخفيتها ..فلا داعي للحيرة فقد اعطيتها لياسمين وان كانت حياتي كلها تعيد البسمة لاختي فانا سأعطيها اياها.

فقالت لعنة الام : لا بأس يا ورده ..
مبروك القلادة على ياسمين ولكن انت لن تخرجي من هنا طالما حييت ولو للحظة واحدة .
اخذت ياسمين القلادة ووضعتها في الخزانة حتى تعود اختها ورده لتقنعها بأن تعيد القلادة لامها لعنه ولكن مر اكثر من اسبوع ولم تحضر ورده فذهبت ياسمين وتركت لها رسالة ..ومر اسبوع اخر واخر وفي كل مرة تترك ياسمين رسالة ولا احد يجب وبعد مرور شهر جن جنون ياسمين فأخذت تبكي ليل نهار ولم يعد على لسانها ..

الا اسم ورده واخذت تمضي معظم وقتها بجانب الشباك على امل ان تلمح ورده قادمة من بعيد ولكن هذا كان بعيد المنال فورده اختها لا يسمح لها بالخروج وهي الاخرى تمضي معظم وقتها بالبكاء والصراخ لتخرج لترى اختها ياسمين حتى انها لم تعد تأكل او تشرب لتضغط على امها ان تسمح لها بالخروج لرؤية ياسمين...

اما ياسمين فقد تدهورت صحتها هي الاخرى وهي بالشهر الاخيرمن حملها وبرغم استمرار تدهور صحتها الا انها واصلت اضاءة الشموع كعادتها وكانت تجلس امامها وتخاطب جورجيت قائلة:
يا جورجيت يا ستي حكمت عليّ بالعذاب وانا راضية ..اخذت ولادي وانا راضية ..

ما بدي في الدنيا الا اختي ورده رجعيها الّي وانا بوعدك في كل سنة لحبل واخلف وانذر كل مولود لألك يا جورجيت..بس ارجع واشوف ورده ..

واستمرت ياسمين في كل يوم تخاطب جدتها جورجيت بهذه الطريقة وترجوها ان تعيد اليها ورده وحان موعد ولادة ياسمين للمرة الرابعة...وفي الساعة الاخيرة حضرت المقنعة كما فعلت في الاعوام السابقة واختفت من جديد..اما فارس الذي استسلم للأم الواقع وهو على يقين بان اولاده سيختفون ولن يستطيع منع ذلك ولا يسعه الا الاطمئنان علي ياسمين بعد الولادة توجه الى غرفتها كعادته وفتح الباب فرأها نائمة كملاك ولكنه هذه المرة رأى بجانبها طفلة صغيرة يشع النور من وجهها ..فقفز قلب فارس من الفرح وجلس بجانب السرير ينظر الى ياسمين والي الطفلة ودموع الفرح تتساقط من عيناه ويود لو انه يحتضن الطفلة ولكنه يخاف ان تستيقظ وتستيقظ ياسمين وترى الطفلة بجانبها وتبدء هي الاخرى بالبكاء ...

انشغلت ياسمين لعدة ايام بالطفلة التي اسمتها "جورجيت" والفرحة لا تسعها ومع نهاية الاسبوع تحملها وتتوجه بها الى الجبل حيث اعتادت ان تنادي على امها واختها ..بعد ان منعت من الذهاب الى المكان وتجلس هناك وتضع ابنتها جورجيت على الارض بعد ان لفتها "بحرام" وتنادي عليهم وتقول : يا اهل هذا المكان ..يا ستي جورجيت..جورجيت ولدت من جديد ..يا اهل هذا المكان تعالوا خذوها لتعيد لكم النور من جديد...

تعالوا خذوها فأنتم قلتم مع ميلادها سنرى كلنا النور خذوها انا اهبها لكم راضية ولكن اعيدوا لي نور ..اعيدوا لي روحي ..اعيدوا لي اختي ورده.

واخذت ياسمين تبكي ومن بعيد ظهرت امرأة مقنعة بالأسود قبل ان تقترب عرفت ياسمين امها لعنة..اقتربت لعنة من الطفلة ووقفت امامها ..فبكت ياسمين واخذت تقول : امي ارجوك خذيها ولكن اعيدي لي ورده ..

ارجوك يا امي لعنه الام لم تتكلم بكلمة واحدة بل حملت الطفلة وعادت ادراجها من حيث أتت وياسمين وقفت مكانها تبكي وتنادي على ورده ..حتى يأست وعادت ادراجها الى البيت.

لاقاها فارس واستغرب انها لا تحمل الطفلة ..فسألها اين ابنتنا..؟
فقالت : لقد اخذوها يا فارس ..لقد اخذوها هي الاخرى.
فقال فارس : من هم يا ياسمين ..؟
فقالت : اهل المكان وامي يا فارس ..اخذ فارس يصرخ لماذا تفعل بك امك ذلك...
فقالت ياسمين : لا اعرف واخذت تبكي اريد ورده ..اريد ورده.

واخذ فارس يبكي لبكائها مرت تلك الليلة ككابوس على فارس وياسمين واشرقت الشمس وعيونهما لم تذق طعم النوم او الراحة.

ومن شباك البيت ينظر فارس الى باب الحديقة الخارجي فيرى ياسمين بأجمل اثوابها تسير باتجاه البيت تضم الى صدرها طفلتها الرضيعة وشعرها مفرود على كتفيها تعبث بخصلاته نسمات الهواء ..يفرك عينيه ليتأكد بأن ما يراه حقيقة ..لم تتلاشى تلك الصورة وانما بقيت ياسمين وطفلتها تتقدم باتجاه البيت ..قفز فارس باتجاه الباب لاستقبالها وقبل ان يخرج يلمح ياسمين تجلس على احدى الكنبات منهكة القوى واثار الدموع ما زالت في عيونها..يحتار فارس ويعود راكضا باتجاه الشباك فيرى ياسمين تحمل الطفلة وتقترب اكثر واكثر من البيت..يحتار فارس ويظن انه قد بدأ يهلوس ..ولحسم الامر قفز باتجاه الباب فدخلت منه....

----------


## بنوتة توتة

الجزء41ولأخييييييييييييير :wink:   :wink:  
فرك فارس عينيه وهو لا يصدق ما يراه ..فتدخل والابتسامة مرسومة على شفتيها وتناوله الطفلة فيحملها بين ذراعيه وقبل ان يدرك ما يحدث يسمع صرخة من الخلف ورده..ورده.

فتقفز الواحدة باتجاه الاخرى في عناق وقبلات وبكاء وضحك يستمر دون توقف وكأن الواحدة تخشى ان تحركت الثانية للحظة ستتركها..يقف فارس مذهولا يحمل طفلته بين يديه وينظر باتجاه الاختين ويجد نفسه عاجزا عن التمييز بينهما ..

تقول ورده لياسمين..لتلفت انتباهها: جبتلك بنتك جورجيت يا ياسمين...
ولا تهتم بما قالته وتنظر ياسمين لورده وتقول : انت مش لابسه الخمار ..يعني حتظلك معي..؟

فتقول ورده:آه صحيح انا مش حفارقك فعانقتها ياسمين من جديد وتعود الاثنتان للبكاء من جديد..لم تكن ياسمين لتترك ورده لحظة واحدة ..لولا بكاء ابنتها جورجيت التي دفعها لتحملها.

سألت ياسمين ورده : ماذا حدث يا ورده وكيف..؟

قالت ورده: لا شيء جاءت الّي امي تحمل بين يديها الصغيرة جورجيت وطلبت مني ان اخلع الخمار وارتدي اجمل ما لدي وقالت ان كل شيء قد انتهى وجورجيت ولدت من جديد وقد تحققت نبؤة الماضي ..

وقالت لي : كوني اما لها واحمليها لامها.

وبصراحة انا لم افهم شيء فكل ما كنت افكر فيه هو ان اصلك بسرعة لاراك فلا تسأليني شيئا لانني فعلا لا اعرف شيء ..مرت الايام بسرعة وياسمين وورده في سعادة بالغة وجورجيت الصغيرة اضافت الى حياتهن سعادة وفرح لم يعهدانها من قبل وفي اليوم الاربعين لولادة الصغيرة جورجيت تصادف مع اليوم الذي اعتادت ياسمين وورده والام لعنه اضاءة الشموع ومخاطبة الجدة جورجيت فقمن بأضاءة الشموع في منتصف الليل ووضعن الصغيرة جورجيت امامهن وقبل ان بنطقن بحرف ظهرت جورجيت بثوبها الابيض الناعم امامهن تبعد عنهن عدة اقدام ..نظرت اليهن وابتسمت ونظرت الى الصغيرة جورجيت وسالت عدة دمعات من عيونها..فبكت ورده وياسمين معا وقالت الجدة جورجيت: لا تبكن يا بنات فدموعي دموع راحة وفرح ..ومن سنين هذا اول يوم بشوف فيه النور .

اقتربت ياسمين ولمست قدم الجدة جورجيت بيدها وقبلت اليد التي لمست القدم وعادت الى مكانها وكذلك فعلت ورده وابتسمت جورجيت ابتسامة عريضة واختفت بهدوء ..
فقالت ياسمين لورده : شفتي قديش ستك مرتاحة .

فقالت ورده: وشفت كيف الفرحة بدها تنط من عينيها ..فقالت ياسمين : كم اتمنى لو انه كان بمقدوري ان اقفز اليها واحتضنها وابكي على صدرها ..فقالت ورده : وانا كذلك ولكن هذا مستحيل..صمتت ورده وكذلك ياسمين واخذت الواحدة تنظر بعيون الاخرى ...فقالت ياسمين وردة شاعرة في الي انا حاسة فيه ..ابتسمت ورده وقالت : نعم امي قادمة الينا فقفزت ورده وكذلك ياسمين باتجاه الباب وتسابقت يداهن لتفتح الباب فظهرت "المقنعة" فحضنت ياسمين وورده معا ودخلت معهن الى الغرفة واراحت الخمار عن وجهها وحملت جورجيت الصغيرة وضمتها الى صدرها ..ونظرت الى ورده وياسمين وابتسمت وقالت : انا عارفة انكن بالوقت الاخير كرهتني..فاحنت ورده وياسمين رأسها الى الارض ..فقالت الام لعنة الى ابنتها ..يا بنات انا ما بلومكن ..بعرف ان السنوات الاخيرة كانت صعبة وقاسية ولكن اقسم باني كنت اتعذب اضعاف عذابكن وكانت دموعكن بتحرقني ليل ونهار ..ربما ظننتن اني لم أتأثر بما حدث ولكن النار كانت مشتعلة بداخلي وانا مجبرة ان اخفيها..يا بنات انا لم اكذب عليكن ولم اخدعكن ..اليوم رأيتن جدتكن جورجيت ورايتن كم هي فرحة وكم هي مرتاحة ..الا تستحق منا هذه التضحية ..ياسمين انا لم اكذب عليكن ..نعم حينما رأيت جورجيت في يوم زفافك وقالت لك ان تسمي ابنتك ياسمين وان يكون اسمك انت جورجيت لم تفعل هذا جدتك لان اللعنة انتهت فعلا بل لانها ارادتها ان تنتهي وتنازلت هي عن راحتها وفرحتها من اجلكن سنين طويلة انتظرتها جورجيت في انتظار ميلاد جورجيت الصغيرة لتحصل على حريتها وراحتها ..تنازلت عن كل هذا من اجلكن ولأنها شعرت بانكن لم تعدن قادرات على تحمل المزيد من العناء وتنازلت عن اللعنة وعن راحتها الابدية من اجلكن...اما انا في البداية تقبلت الامر الواقع وعلمت ان الحياة هكذا تسير والنبوءات لا تتحقق دائما ولكن بعد زيارة قبر جدتكن في الشام وبعد ان احضرت لي خالتكن العجوز قلادة جورجيت التي لم تتركها للحظة واحدة تذكرت انه حينما كنت صغيرة والحت على جدتكن ن تجعلني ارتدي قلادتها قالت لي اشياء كثيرة عن هذه القلادة وعن اسرارها ولكن اصعب ما قالته وكاد يتحقق انه بسبب هذه القلادة قد اخسر احد عيني..في وقتها لم يكن هذا يهمني..ولكن الان عيناي واحدة اسمها ياسمين والاخرى اسمها وردة فاي عين يجب ان اختار ..نعم لقد عرفت ان خرجتن انتن الاثنتان معا الى النور ولم اكن لاستطيع ان امنعكن فسأخسر احداكن ..لقد عرفت انه مع انتقال هذه القلادة دون ان يظهر النور بميلاد جورجيت فسيفرقكن النور وستخسر الواحدة منكن الاخرى فما يجمعه الظلام يفرقه النور وانتن ولدتن في الظلام وبعد ما حدث لم يعد لدي ادنى شك ان هناك قوى قادرة على تفريقكن..وردة اختك ضحت بالنور من اجلك يا ياسمين دون ان تعرفي ..لقد اختارت وردة ان تمضي بقية حياتها ولا تخلع الخمار او تخرج الي النور بعد ان علمت انه لو خرجت هي الاخرى الى النور فستفقدي قوتك وهي ايضا فختارت وردة ان تبقى لتحميك وتساعدك متى اردت المساعدة ولتضمن سعادتك..اما انت يا ياسمين فلم تكوني اقل منها لقد اثبت انك على استعداد للتضحية باغلى شيء وبكل شيء من اجل ورده..اما انا فما كان امامي الا ان اجعل الصندوق مغلقا وانتظر ولادة جورجيت من جديد..لقد حرمتك من رؤية ابناءك او معرفة اي شيء عنهم لان النبوءة تقول ان الوجه الاول الذي سيعكس النور وينهي اللعنة هو وجه انثى يطلق عليها اسم جورجيت وعليه ما كان يجب ان تري انت او اختك اي وجه قبل وجه جورجيت الثانية...ما فعلته كان من اجلكن وليس من اجلي ..الان انتهت اللعنة وانتهى كل شيء ..ارتاحت جورجيت ووحدكن النور وجمعتكن جورجيت من جديد ولن يفرقكن شيء ولا اريد شيء الا ان تسامحاني وتغفرن لي يا بناتي...واخذت الام لعنة تبكي فضمتها ياسمين وكذلك فعلت وردة وبدءن نوبة بكاء حادة استمرت طويلا.قاطعتها ورده حينما قالت مبتسمة سنغضب جورجيت الكبيرة والصغيرة اذا استمرينا بالبكاء...

فقالت ياسمين: انها دموع الفرح وامسكت ورده بكتف امها 

وقالت : تعالي هان هلأ بدك تحكيلنا عن القلادة..مسحت الام لعنة دموعها 

وقالت : اسألي صاحبتها حينما تكبر..اسألي من ستدخل النور الى مئات البيوت المظلمة ..اسألي من ستكون نور المظلومين ونار الظالمين...

اقترب موعد شروق الشمس فودعت الام لعنة بناتها ووعدتهن انها ستزورهن دائما وستمضي معهن اوقات كثيرة وقبل ان تخرج طلبت الام لعنة ان تقابل فارس ..فذهبت ياسمين ونادت عليه..اقترب فارس من الام لعنة فاستقبلته بابتسامة دون ان تضع الخمار على وجهها وقالت: فارس المرة انا بطلب منك انك تسامحني..ابتسم فارس واقتربت منه الام لعنة وعانقته ووضعت الخمار على وجهها وخرجت ..وابتعدت فجلس ياسمين وورده وفارس يتحدثون بما حدث وكيف ومر على اشراقة الشمس اكثر من ساعتين ولم يجرء احد منهم ان يسأل الاخر او يلمح بما حدث وما مصير ابناء ياسمين وفارس المفقودين،وفجأة وصل الى مسمعهم صوت صرافرك فارس عينيه وهو لا يصدق ما يراه ..فتدخل والابتسامة مرسومة على شفتيها وتناوله الطفلة فيحملها بين ذراعيه وقبل ان يدرك ما يحدث يسمع صرخة من الخلف ورده..ورده.

فتقفز الواحدة باتجاه الاخرى في عناق وقبلات وبكاء وضحك يستمر دون توقف وكأن الواحدة تخشى ان تحركت الثانية للحظة ستتركها..يقف فارس مذهولا يحمل طفلته بين يديه وينظر باتجاه الاختين ويجد نفسه عاجزا عن التمييز بينهما ..

تقول ورده لياسمين..لتلفت انتباهها: جبتلك بنتك جورجيت يا ياسمين...
ولا تهتم بما قالته وتنظر ياسمين لورده وتقول : انت مش لابسه الخمار ..يعني حتظلك معي..؟

فتقول ورده:آه صحيح انا مش حفارقك فعانقتها ياسمين من جديد وتعود الاثنتان للبكاء من جديد..لم تكن ياسمين لتترك ورده لحظة واحدة ..لولا بكاء ابنتها جورجيت التي دفعها لتحملها.

سألت ياسمين ورده : ماذا حدث يا ورده وكيف..؟

قالت ورده: لا شيء جاءت الّي امي تحمل بين يديها الصغيرة جورجيت وطلبت مني ان اخلع الخمار وارتدي اجمل ما لدي وقالت ان كل شيء قد انتهى وجورجيت ولدت من جديد وقد تحققت نبؤة الماضي ..

وقالت لي : كوني اما لها واحمليها لامها.

وبصراحة انا لم افهم شيء فكل ما كنت افكر فيه هو ان اصلك بسرعة لاراك فلا تسأليني شيئا لانني فعلا لا اعرف شيء ..مرت الايام بسرعة وياسمين وورده في سعادة بالغة وجورجيت الصغيرة اضافت الى حياتهن سعادة وفرح لم يعهدانها من قبل وفي اليوم الاربعين لولادة الصغيرة جورجيت تصادف مع اليوم الذي اعتادت ياسمين وورده والام لعنه اضاءة الشموع ومخاطبة الجدة جورجيت فقمن بأضاءة الشموع في منتصف الليل ووضعن الصغيرة جورجيت امامهن وقبل ان بنطقن بحرف ظهرت جورجيت بثوبها الابيض الناعم امامهن تبعد عنهن عدة اقدام ..نظرت اليهن وابتسمت ونظرت الى الصغيرة جورجيت وسالت عدة دمعات من عيونها..فبكت ورده وياسمين معا وقالت الجدة جورجيت: لا تبكن يا بنات فدموعي دموع راحة وفرح ..ومن سنين هذا اول يوم بشوف فيه النور .

اقتربت ياسمين ولمست قدم الجدة جورجيت بيدها وقبلت اليد التي لمست القدم وعادت الى مكانها وكذلك فعلت ورده وابتسمت جورجيت ابتسامة عريضة واختفت بهدوء ..
فقالت ياسمين لورده : شفتي قديش ستك مرتاحة .

فقالت ورده: وشفت كيف الفرحة بدها تنط من عينيها ..فقالت ياسمين : كم اتمنى لو انه كان بمقدوري ان اقفز اليها واحتضنها وابكي على صدرها ..فقالت ورده : وانا كذلك ولكن هذا مستحيل..صمتت ورده وكذلك ياسمين واخذت الواحدة تنظر بعيون الاخرى ...فقالت ياسمين وردة شاعرة في الي انا حاسة فيه ..ابتسمت ورده وقالت : نعم امي قادمة الينا فقفزت ورده وكذلك ياسمين باتجاه الباب وتسابقت يداهن لتفتح الباب فظهرت "المقنعة" فحضنت ياسمين وورده معا ودخلت معهن الى الغرفة واراحت الخمار عن وجهها وحملت جورجيت الصغيرة وضمتها الى صدرها ..ونظرت الى ورده وياسمين وابتسمت وقالت : انا عارفة انكن بالوقت الاخير كرهتني..فاحنت ورده وياسمين رأسها الى الارض ..فقالت الام لعنة الى ابنتها ..يا بنات انا ما بلومكن ..بعرف ان السنوات الاخيرة كانت صعبة وقاسية ولكن اقسم باني كنت اتعذب اضعاف عذابكن وكانت دموعكن بتحرقني ليل ونهار ..ربما ظننتن اني لم أتأثر بما حدث ولكن النار كانت مشتعلة بداخلي وانا مجبرة ان اخفيها..يا بنات انا لم اكذب عليكن ولم اخدعكن ..اليوم رأيتن جدتكن جورجيت ورايتن كم هي فرحة وكم هي مرتاحة ..الا تستحق منا هذه التضحية ..ياسمين انا لم اكذب عليكن ..نعم حينما رأيت جورجيت في يوم زفافك وقالت لك ان تسمي ابنتك ياسمين وان يكون اسمك انت جورجيت لم تفعل هذا جدتك لان اللعنة انتهت فعلا بل لانها ارادتها ان تنتهي وتنازلت هي عن راحتها وفرحتها من اجلكن سنين طويلة انتظرتها جورجيت في انتظار ميلاد جورجيت الصغيرة لتحصل على حريتها وراحتها ..تنازلت عن كل هذا من اجلكن ولأنها شعرت بانكن لم تعدن قادرات على تحمل المزيد من العناء وتنازلت عن اللعنة وعن راحتها الابدية من اجلكن...اما انا في البداية تقبلت الامر الواقع وعلمت ان الحياة هكذا تسير والنبوءات لا تتحقق دائما ولكن بعد زيارة قبر جدتكن في الشام وبعد ان احضرت لي خالتكن العجوز قلادة جورجيت التي لم تتركها للحظة واحدة تذكرت انه حينما كنت صغيرة والحت على جدتكن ن تجعلني ارتدي قلادتها قالت لي اشياء كثيرة عن هذه القلادة وعن اسرارها ولكن اصعب ما قالته وكاد يتحقق انه بسبب هذه القلادة قد اخسر احد عيني..في وقتها لم يكن هذا يهمني..ولكن الان عيناي واحدة اسمها ياسمين والاخرى اسمها وردة فاي عين يجب ان اختار ..نعم لقد عرفت ان خرجتن انتن الاثنتان معا الى النور ولم اكن لاستطيع ان امنعكن فسأخسر احداكن ..لقد عرفت انه مع انتقال هذه القلادة دون ان يظهر النور بميلاد جورجيت فسيفرقكن النور وستخسر الواحدة منكن الاخرى فما يجمعه الظلام يفرقه النور وانتن ولدتن في الظلام وبعد ما حدث لم يعد لدي ادنى شك ان هناك قوى قادرة على تفريقكن..وردة اختك ضحت بالنور من اجلك يا ياسمين دون ان تعرفي ..لقد اختارت وردة ان تمضي بقية حياتها ولا تخلع الخمار او تخرج الي النور بعد ان علمت انه لو خرجت هي الاخرى الى النور فستفقدي قوتك وهي ايضا فختارت وردة ان تبقى لتحميك وتساعدك متى اردت المساعدة ولتضمن سعادتك..اما انت يا ياسمين فلم تكوني اقل منها لقد اثبت انك على استعداد للتضحية باغلى شيء وبكل شيء من اجل ورده..اما انا فما كان امامي الا ان اجعل الصندوق مغلقا وانتظر ولادة جورجيت من جديد..لقد حرمتك من رؤية ابناءك او معرفة اي شيء عنهم لان النبوءة تقول ان الوجه الاول الذي سيعكس النور وينهي اللعنة هو وجه انثى يطلق عليها اسم جورجيت وعليه ما كان يجب ان تري انت او اختك اي وجه قبل وجه جورجيت الثانية...ما فعلته كان من اجلكن وليس من اجلي ..الان انتهت اللعنة وانتهى كل شيء ..ارتاحت جورجيت ووحدكن النور وجمعتكن جورجيت من جديد ولن يفرقكن شيء ولا اريد شيء الا ان تسامحاني وتغفرن لي يا بناتي...واخذت الام لعنة تبكي فضمتها ياسمين وكذلك فعلت وردة وبدءن نوبة بكاء حادة استمرت طويلا.قاطعتها ورده حينما قالت مبتسمة سنغضب جورجيت الكبيرة والصغيرة اذا استمرينا بالبكاء...

فقالت ياسمين: انها دموع الفرح وامسكت ورده بكتف امها 

وقالت : تعالي هان هلأ بدك تحكيلنا عن القلادة..مسحت الام لعنة دموعها 

وقالت : اسألي صاحبتها حينما تكبر..اسألي من ستدخل النور الى مئات البيوت المظلمة ..اسألي من ستكون نور المظلومين ونار الظالمين...

اقترب موعد شروق الشمس فودعت الام لعنة بناتها ووعدتهن انها ستزورهن دائما وستمضي معهن اوقات كثيرة وقبل ان تخرج طلبت الام لعنة ان تقابل فارس ..فذهبت ياسمين ونادت عليه..اقترب فارس من الام لعنة فاستقبلته بابتسامة دون ان تضع الخمار على وجهها وقالت: فارس المرة انا بطلب منك انك تسامحني..ابتسم فارس واقتربت منه الام لعنة وعانقته ووضعت الخمار على وجهها وخرجت ..وابتعدت فجلس ياسمين وورده وفارس يتحدثون بما حدث وكيف ومر على اشراقة الشمس اكثر من ساعتين ولم يجرء احد منهم ان يسأل الاخر او يلمح بما حدث وما مصير ابناء ياسمين وفارس المفقودين،وفجأة وصل الى مسمعهم صوت صراخ وضحك في الحديقة فقفزوا جميعهم مسرعين وكأن لكل منهم حدسه الخاص لما يتوقع ان يرى...

ثلاثة اطفال : يصرخون ويلعبون ..بسعادة في الحديقة وبحركة لا شعورية يركض فارس وتركض ياسمين وتركض ورده وكل منهم يريد ان يسبق الاخر ليصل الى الحديقة وخلفهم تركوا جورجيت الصغيرة صاحبة الوجه الملائكي نائمة يشع من وجهها النور ..تحكي قصة ..


..................النهاية.....................

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

هاي 
كيفكم اخباركم ؟؟




> بكمل القصه لانه ضحكوه ماراح تقدر تكملها لكم لان عندها اختبارات




مشكوره توتيه على تكملة القصه  :bigsmile:  
وانتي الحين رحمتي امير العاشقين لان ماعنده صبر (الله يعينه) :cool:  
صحيح اني قلت ما بدخل ايام الاختبارات بس ويش اسوي ما اصبر  :sad2: <<<<<<<هداره ادري :rolleyes:  
المهم 
اشكر كل الي شاركو في القصه الطويله 
بس اني يعني اسفه تعبتكم ويايي في القصه 
واشكر كل من (أمير العاشقين _بنوتة توتة_malaak _spicy _Dew _الولاء الفاطمي ) :bigsmile:  
والي مرو ولا شاركو بعد  :sad2:  
مشكووووورينن كلكم على المرور
اختكم..
ضحكووووه

----------


## malaak

قصة كثير حلوة... :noworry:  
وكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير طويلة :evil:  

فيها تشويق في البداية وكانت النهاية أقرب إلى الفيلم السينمائي... :cool:  

مع الدعاء لك بالتوفيق في الإختبارات... :coool: 

 :wink:   :wink:   ملاك  :wink:   :wink:  

 :signthankspin:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلموووووووووو الضحكه 

 قصه روووعه ممتعه جدا ً 

 ومرعبه جدا ً :wacko:  

 يعطيك العافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكوررين ع المرور
يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه
ادري تعبتو من كثر ماقريتو
تحياتي..
ضحكوووه

----------


## فتى الناصرة

مشكوورة على القصه الزبدة داخ راسي ثلاث ايام والله اقراه جالس ههه

----------


## P!nk Cream

يـــــــــا ربــــــــي 

طلعت ما تخوف واااجد زي ماكنت أعتقد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تجنن 
مررة حليووة وتحمس 
بس ماتوقعت نهايتها جدي  
تــــــــــســــــــلــــــمــــي ضحوكـة  على القصة الروووعة 

ملاحظة : ترى أني مدلعتنش ماكتب ضحكووه كتبت ضحوكـة 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

يا الله مع السلامة بارووح أراجع

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمولي ع المرور* 
*يعطيكم ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## MOONY

ويلي ماورى  عورني راسي تسلمي خيتوضحكة مره حلوه تحياتي لك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تعور الراس ودوره لاكنها حلوه أحم أحم*
*تسلمي حبيبتي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي.*
*..ضحكووه..*

----------


## صدى الأمواج

:cool:   :cool:  مساء الخير  :cool:   :cool:  
تسلمي على هذي المحلمه الي أكثر من روعه و الي على عكس ما أقولوا أنه أتعور الراس والله موشوقه . 
و أتمنى أقرأ مشاركتك القادمة 
و على فكره هذي أول رد لي على موضوع في المنتدى ((عضوه جديده ))
 :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:  أتمنى أكون خفيفة عليكم . :embarrest:   :embarrest:   :embarrest:

----------


## شمس الليالي

مشكووووووووووووووووووره ضحووووووووووووكه 
القصه جنااااااااااااااااااااااااان

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمو ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Taka

الله يعطيك العافيه على القصه الروعه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*الله يعافيك اخوي*
*تسلم ع المرور*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## Princess

ضحوكوووه اتشوو  :toung: 
اظن قلت لش رايي بالقصه هنااك موو 
وقلت لش قريتها موو
يعني اسجل حضور والكلام وصلش موو :wink: 
<< اميروه اخلصي بس ..
ضحووك جهود لا عدمناهاا وتلمي ويللا الله الله بالجديد الكشوخي كعادتك حبابه
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*اتشووو وصلني هناك*
*ان شاء الله تشوفين الجديد*
*تسلمي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## بنت البلوش

مشكوره قصه طويله طويله طويله

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*العفو اختي*
*تسلمي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## م الغاليين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم إلى يوم الدين
مشكورة اختي على القصة الرائعة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية
في إنتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي الودية

----------

